# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  απεξαρτηση απο αλκοολ

## Ακροβατης



----------


## pelariry

όλγα σε διαβάζουμε, γι\' αυτό μπορείς να επικεντρωθείς σε ένα θέμα! :)
δεν έχω ανάλογη εμπειρία αλλά μέχρι να απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος θέλεις να μας γράψεις εσύ για τη δική σου; για το πως το ζεις εσύ;

----------


## Ακροβατης

εχω φοβερο αγχος και για 4 χρονια απο τοτε που μου συνεβησαν κρισεις πανικου αρχισα να πινω.εκανα εξετασεις (καρδιογραφημα λογω ταχυκαρδιας και ολα βγηκαν καλα.ο γιατρος μου συνεστησε αντικαταθλιπτηκα τοτε πριν 4 χπονια αλλα δεν τα πηρα για να το ξεπερασω μονη.σπουδαζα ολα αυτα τα χρονια το αγχος συνεχιζοταν οι κρισεις επισης,παρατησα τα μαθηματα και καθομουν ολη μερα καιεπινα για να μην μοθ ρθει πανικος.εθιστηκα στο αλκοολ.εδω και 1 χρονο επινα και πρωι.εχω γυρισει στο πατρικο μ.ειπα στη μητερα προχθες να παμε σε παθολογο δεν αντεχω αλλο να πινω ολη μερα.ευτιχωσ οι αιματολογικες μου βγηκαν καλες.ετσι ο γιατροςμοθ δωσε αγχολυτικα τα οποια παιρνω.λογω ποτου ειχα και στερητικα.τωρα εχω να πιω 5 μερες και παιρνω χαπια αλλα διαβαπασα οτι οι βενζο δημιουργουν εξαρτηση κ φοβαμαι πολυ συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω.και αν θα γινω ποττε καλα

----------


## Arsi

Όλγα γεια σου.
Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι.Γιατί διάλεξες να αντιμετωίσεις τους πανικούς με το αλκοολ και τη μετέπειτα εξάρτηση με τον παθολόγο?Έχεις 4 χρόνια που δε νιώθεις καλά γιατί δεν το σκέφτεσαι για κάποιον ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο?
Πιστεύω επίσης πως ένας γιατρός θα μπορούσε να σου λύσει και τις όποιες απορίες και ανησυχίες.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ειχα παει και σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου εγραψε 3 διαφορετικα χαπια.δεν ηθελα να ζω με τοσα χαπια.ενα τωρα ο παθολογος μου εδωσε ενα αγχολιτικο και μονο βραδι.:)

----------


## Arsi

Πάντως μην αγχώνεσαι,οι γιατροί ξέρουν καλύτερα άλλωστε το είπες κι εσύ το αλκοόλ είναι η χειρότερη εξάρτηση.
Πάντως αν υποθέσω απ\'τους πανικούς ίσως υπάρχουν βαθύτερα αίτια που δε νιώθεις καλά και δεν αντιμετωπίζονται μόνο με φάρμακα(γνώμη μου).Προσωπικά είμαι πολύ υπέρ της ψυχοθεραπείας.Το έχεις σκεφτεί καθόλου?

----------


## arktos

όλγα, καλώς ήρθες!έπινα για πολλά χρόνια καθημερινά.κάποια στιγμή άρχισα να πίνω όλη μέρα και να ανακατεύω τα ποτά.έφτασα στο σημείο να λιποθυμάω από το ποτό.κι εγώ το ήθελα για να ηρεμώ.στο μεταξύ είχα νοσηλευτεί και εκεί διαγνώστηκε πως πάσχω από διπολική διαταραχή.έπρεπε λοιπόν να ακολουθήσω φαρμακευτική αγωγή.συνέχιζα να πίνω αρκετά.έκανα κακό στον ευατό μου.εδώ και ένα χρόνο σχεδόν κατάφερα να το κόψω μόνη μου και λέω στον ευατό μου, ούτε σταγόνα γιατί θα πάνε χαμένα όλα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΑ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ 2 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ/ΕΝΤΩΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΩΣ ΜΕΤΙΝ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΠΙΩ ΚΑΙ 2 ΜΠΥΡΕΣ?ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ:(

----------


## Astral_Opacity

Καλησπέρα olgaki82 καθώς και όλοι υπόλοιποι. Όσον αφορά το πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ το είχα και εγώ. Στην αρχή άρχισε επειδή είχε πλάκα, μετά έγινε κάθε Παρασκευή και Σάββατο και χωρίς να το καταλάβουμε έπρεπε να πιούμε για να περάσουμε καλά. Εν συντομία αυτή είναι η ιστορία που η πλειοψηφία των ατόμων γίνονται αλκοολικοί (ψυχολογικά κυρίως). Έτσι για περίπου 3 χρόνια έπινα και το 1/3 αυτού του διαστήματος (απλά μαθηματικά = 1 χρόνος) τον πέρασα μεθυσμένος και με απίστευτα κενά μνήμης να ξυπνάω σε άλλα σπίτια αλλά και σε άλλες πόλεις... Πέρα από αυτά, εκείνο τον καιρό φάνηκαν και τα πρώτα σημάδια της διπολικής διαταραχής που για δύο χρόνια υποτροπίαζε αλλά χωρίς να ξέρω τι είναι διπολική διαταραχή (αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία). Αυτά για μένα όμως. Σε σένα τώρα. Δεν ξέρω αν συντρέχουν άλλοι ψυχολογικοί λόγοι (π.χ. κατάθλιψη) για αυτό θα υποθέσω ότι έχεις πρόβλημα μόνο με το αλκοόλ. Παρατηρώ ότι για να έχεις φτάσει τόσο χαμηλά όσο λες μάλλον η κατάσταση δεν πάει άλλο είτε από ψυχολογική είτε από παθολογική πλευρά. Πιστεύω ότι η ψυχολογική είναι που πρέπει να πολεμήσεις (γιατί από παθολογικής πλευράς για μια κίρρωση του ήπατος δεν έχεις και πολλά να κάνεις αλλά από ότι διάβασα οι αιματολογικές σου ήταν καλές). Το πρώτο που θα σου πρότεινα θα ήταν να αλλάξεις το περιβάλλον της παρέας σου. Ή να προσπαθήσεις να βγαίνεις με τους τωρινούς φίλους σου πρωί ή απόγευμα αλλά όχι βράδυ ώστε να αναγκάζεις τον εαυτό σου να μην πίνει. Αν δεν έχεις φίλους τότε να προσπαθήσεις να ανοίξεις τον κύκλο γνωριμιών σου από γνωστούς. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως να ξέρεις είναι δύσκολο. Τώρα, όσον αφορά τα αγχολυτικά πιστεύω ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ωφελούν αρκετά. Συνέχισε να παίρνεις για δύο εβδομάδες όπως είπες κι εσύ και μετά πριν τα κόψεις επισκέψου κάποιον γιατρό για να σου πει τι να κάνεις. Πολύ καλό θα σου κάνει να ξυπνάς σχετικά πρωί (10 -11) ώστε να κοιμάσαι και νωρίς επειδή η έλλειψη αλκοόλ σαν ιδέα γίνεται περισσότερο αισθητή το βράδυ. Πιστεύω η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος και τα αγχολυτικά είναι καλά για αρχή. Το κυριότερο όμως είναι η θέλησή σου να κόψεις από το ποτό κάτι που μάλλον θα σου πάρει πολύ χρόνο. Α, και όταν ξαναπιείς (γιατί μάλλον αργά ή γρήγορα θα γίνει πάλι αυτό) μην κατηγορήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Απλά προσπάθησε πάλι προσπαθώντας το επόμενο διάστημα που δε θα πιεις να είναι μεγαλύτερο από το προηγούμενο. Αυτά και ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν αυτά που έγραψα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια.και εγω απο τη μερια μου αισθανομαι ομορφα που εχοθν περασει 7μερες χωρις να πιω εστω και με τη βοηθεια αγχολυτικων.και αφου με βοηθανε ισως θα πρεπε να βγαλω προς το παρον το φοβο περι εξαρτησης απο ηρεμιστηκα και να βαλω σαν προτεραιοτητα το στοχο μου που ναι η διακοπη του αλκοολ και της αγχωδης διαταραχης.δυσκολο μεν αλλα μπορει κ οχι καταρθωτο.ο χρονος θα δειξει και η δυναμη που εχουμε ολοι

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> να βαλω σαν προτεραιοτητα το στοχο μου που ναι η διακοπη του αλκοολ και της αγχωδης διαταραχης


έτσι μπράβο!

----------


## Ακροβατης

η αγχωδη διαταραχη με οδηγησε σε αλκοολισμο.και αυτο γιατι πριν 4 χρονια που παρουσιαστηκανοι κρισεις δεν ακολουθησα τη θερπεια που μου συνεστησε ο γιατρος φοβουμενη την εξαρτηση απο τα χαπια.και ετσι αρχισα για να χαλαρωνω, να μαι ευδιαθετη,να μην εχω ταχικααρδιες,ζαλαδες κ κρισεις πανικου να πινω αφθονο αλκοολ μεχρι που μου γινε φοβερη εξαρτηση.

----------


## Ακροβατης

και ειναι καικατι αλλο οσοι εχουν περασει απο σταδιο αλκοολισμου γνωριζουν τα ψεματα που λεμεγια να καλυφθουμε.εγω εχω πει στους γονεις μου οτι μου μειναν μονο 5 μαθηματα για τη σχολη ενω εχω περασει μονο 4 και το χειροτερο τους ειπα οτι εχω σχεση μεενα παιδι 4 μηνες,επειδη δε με αφηναν να πιω σπιτι και ουτε βραδυ για να μη πιω ,ειπα αυτο το τρομερο ψεμμα για να βγαινω εξω και να μπορω να πινω.και τωρα υποτιθεται οτι πρεπει σε 10 μερες να παω διακοπες με αυτον.τωρα πως θα βρω τι δθναμη να τους πω οτι ολα αυτα τα ειπα λογω αλκοολισμου δεν ξερω.

----------


## Ακροβατης

πως την κατηντησα ετσι τη ζωη μου.πως εφυγε απο τον ελεγχο μου.?

----------


## pelariry

πρώτα από όλα πρέπει να είσαι ειλικρινής πλέον με τον εαυτό σου. αυτόν τον αγώνα τον ξεκινάς για σένα και το χρωστάς σε σένα να τον φτάσεις μέχρι τέρμα. έχεις να πιεις μια βδομάδα. δεν ξέρω τι σχέση έχεις με τους δικούς σου αλλά καλό θα ήταν σε αυτή τη φάση να είσαι ειλικρινής μαζί τους και να ζητήσεις τη βοήθειά τους. αν χρειαστεί να ρίξεις τα μούτρα σου, να τα ρίξεις. προτεραιότητά σου είναι όπως είπες κι εσύ να ξεπεράσεις την εξάρτησή σου και πιστεύω πως οι γονείς σου έχουν να παίξουν καίριο ρόλο σε αυτό μετά τη δική σου θέληση.

α, και πίστεψέ με δεν είσαι η μόνη που έχει χάσει τον έλεγχο της ζωής της. η στιγμή σου είναι τώρα. κράτα με νύχια και με δόντια και θα περάσεις το τέρμα νικήτρια.

----------


## Astral_Opacity

Κοίταξε, κι εγώ στην αρχή δεν ήθελα να το παραδεχτώ ότι είχα πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ κι όταν γυρνούσα σπίτι, συνήθως το επόμενο μεσημέρι (σπούδαζα στην πόλη μου), έλεγα ότι κοιμόμουν σε κοπέλες και οι γονείς μου δε μου λέγανε τίποτα. Μάλιστα ήταν ένα καλό κόλπο για να μου δίνει ο πατέρας μου λεφτά.. Αλλά όπως είπες κι εσύ, η κατάσταση με τα πολλά και τα λίγα ξέφυγε από τον έλεγχο κι έκανα αρκετό καιρό να παραδεχτώ στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό ότι είχα πρόβλημα. Τελικά το ξεπέρασα μόνος χωρίς φάρμακα αν και τώρα δεν κρύβω ότι το ποτό μου φαίνεται αρκετά ελκυστικό και κάθε φορά που πίνω (μία φορά το δίμηνο περίπου) πίνω και πάλι χωρίς όριο. Απλά παλιά μετά από ένα σημείο το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι δεν είχαν όριο οι πράξεις που έκανα λόγω πιθανόν και της διπολικής διαταραχής που βρίσκονταν σε λανθάνθουσα κατάσταση. Καλή η στρατηγική σου να δημιουργήσεις έναν εικονικό φίλο αλλά μεταθέτει το πρόβλημα και δεν το λύνει. Το καλό είναι ότι μπορείς να το μεταθέσεις μέχρις ότου φτάσεις σε σημείο να μπορείς να το λύσεις (συνήθως όταν δεν πάει άλλο ή όταν βρεις στήριξη). Αρκεί φυσικά να μπορείς να ελέγξεις τον εαυτό σου όταν πίνεις.

----------


## Ακροβατης

σας ευχαριστω για ολα.αυριο ειναι μια καινουρια μερα για ολα αυτο το πιστευω.και στο κατω κατω μετα απο τον πατο ερχεται σιγα σιγα καιη κορυφη.τωρα π.ηρα κ το ηρεμιστικακι μου κ δεν σκεφτομαι το αλκοολ αλλα να φαω ενα κουτι παγωτο,λολ.καλο βραδυ σε ολους μας και μην ξεχνατε:δυναμη πεισμα επιμονη επιμονη και αισιοδοξια και ολα θα καλυτερευσουν.

----------


## pelariry

έτσι πάει και σήμερα!

----------


## Θεοφανία

ολγάκι...να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
Όλο αυτό τον καιρό που έπινες, έκανες τίποτε άλλο;
Θελω να πω, πως αν δούλευες και το βράδυ διάβαζες, θα έπινες τόσο?

----------


## Ακροβατης

θεοφανια μου ημουν στην πολη οπου σποδαζα αλλα απο τοτε που με πιασαν οι κρισεις πανικου παρατησα τη σχολη.φοβομουν τα παντα,εγω ειχα μονο 3 κρισεις αλλα μου εφεραν ενα τρομερο αγχος,4 χρονια για μενα ηταν καθε μερα μια κριση με φοβο να κανω τα πιο απλα πραγματα να παω σουπερμαρκετ ,σε δημοσιες υπηρεσιες κτλπ.ετρεμα στον ερχομο μιασ ακομη κρισης καθε μερα και επινα για να μην ρθει και να μπορω να κανςω βασικα πραγματα.οσο για τη σχολη δεν πηγαινα ντρεπομουν και φοβομουν πως ολοι θα καταλαβαιναν το προβλημα μου και ελεγα αν με πιασει κριση πανικου εκει τι γινεται?εκανα ενα τρομερο λαθος που δεν ακολουθησα τη θεραπεια που μου χε δωσει ο γιατρος τοτε που εμφανιστηκαν τα συμπτωματα της αγχ.διαταραχης.επινα για να νιωσω χαλαρη και δυνατη και οδηγηθηκα σε εξαρτηση.τις περισσοτερες φορες η αγχωδη διαταραχη αν την αφησεις και πιστευεις οτι θα φυγει μονη της οδηγει σε αλκοολισμο.επρεπε να την καταπολεμησω τοτε που ηταν αρχη αλλα ακομη και οι δικοι μου ανθρωποι μου ελεγαν οτι ειμαι υπερβολικη και αφου ολεσ οι εξετασεις ιατρικες βγηκαν καλες να μην ακολουθησω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για να μην αποβλακοθω.μεγα λαθος το ποτο με αποβλακωσε και μ δημιουργησε τρομερη εξαρτηση.τωρα παλευω και με την αγχωδη διαταραχη και με το να κοψω το αλκοολ.πρεπει να ακουμε τις αναγκες μας και οποιαδηποτε ψυχικη διαταραχη να αντιμετωπιζεται στα αρχικα σταδια πριν δημιουργηθουν φοβιες και εξαρτησεις απο αλκοολ.και να μη φοβομαστε φαρμακευτικες αγωγες να μη ντρεπομστε για αυτο.πριν 4 χρονια που αρχισε αυτο η αγωγη μου ηταν ηπια αντικαταθλιπτηκα.αφου δεν ταπηρα και δημιουργηθηκε και η εξαρτηση απο το αλκοολ τωρα ειναι αγχολυτικα με κοκκινη γραμμη:(

----------


## Ακροβατης

Οταν ποναει το κεφαλι μας παιρνουμε ντεπον οταν εχουμε πυρετο αντιβιωση οι απιρινες ειναι πανακειο και αποδεκτο απο ολους.και απορω γιατι ειναι τοσο κατακριτεο απο την κοινωνια κ περιεργο οταν καποιος αντιμετωπιζει ενα ψυχικο νοσημα που τον ταλαιπωρει τοσο ψυχικα οσο και σωματικα να παιρνει τα καταλληλα φαρμακα.γιατι οι περισσοτεροι να λενε πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισεις μονος,να το βγαλεις απο το μυαλο σου να μη μπλεξεις με φαρμακα.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> δημιουργηθηκε και η εξαρτηση απο το αλκοολ τωρα ειναι 
> αγχολυτικα με κοκκινη γραμμη:(


ολγακι μου καλημερα!
καλυτερα αγχολυτικα με κοκκινη γραμμη,παρα εξαρτηση απο το αλκοολ!!!
και τα αγχολυτικα μπορει να μην τα παιρνεις για παντα.
ο γιατρος σου μπορει,αν σε δει καλυτερα, να στα μειωσει σταδιακα.
παντως μακρυα απο το αλκοολ!!!
να εισαι καλα!:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΦΕΡΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΜΑΣ.ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΦΕΡΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΜΑΣ.ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ.


ετσι!ετσι μπραβο!:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΛΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΩ:)ΑΛΜΥΡΑ-ΓΛΥΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΒΡΩ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ Μ:(

----------


## Dimitra23

Ολγακι κι εγω θα ηθελα να φωναξω μακρια απο το αλκοολ.Η ζημια που κανει στον οργανισμο ειναι τρομακτικη και μη αναστρεψιμη.Καλυτερα να παρεις αγχολυτικα για λιγο η αντικαταθλιπτικα.Σε καμια περιπτωση ομως μη τα συνδυασεις με αλκοολ.Και φυσικα νομιζω πως η ψυχοθεραπεια θα βοηθησει πολυ.Το αλκοολ σκοτωνει κοριτσακι...υπουλα,αθορυβα, αι σε νεαρες ηλικιες....

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ι 8 ΜΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΤΑΓΟΝΑ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ.ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ.ΚΕΡΔΙΖΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΧΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΩ.ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΖΩ ΜΑΧΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ....ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΟΦΕΙΛΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Dimitra23

Χαιρομαι αφανταστα κοριτσι.Ετσι μπραβο!Ψηλα το κεφαλι κα;ι νηφαλιοι για παντα.Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΕΧΩ ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΠΕΡΝΟΥΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΩ Τ ΟΥΖΑΚΙΑ Μ.ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΩ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΩ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?

----------


## Dimitra23

δεν κανει να πιεις και να παρεις αγχολυτικο.Θα στο εχει πει και ο γιατρος.Προσπαθησε να βγαλεις απο το μυαλο σου το αλκοολ.Κανε κατι αλλο.Περπατα ας πουμε.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΣ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΥΛΟ Μ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΗ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗ ΝΑ ΔΑΝΕΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ.ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΜΙΖΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΙΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ

----------


## Ακροβατης

9η μερα νηφαλια.παει και σημερα:):)

----------


## Remedy

Ολγακι82 κανεις κατι αλλο για την εξαρτηση σου απο το αλκοολ εκτος απο το να παιρνεις το αγχολυτικο που σου συνεστησε ο παθολογος σου?

----------


## zinovia

Ολγακι, 
ξεκινησε ψυχοθεραπεια..Θα σε βοηθησει πολυ και σε σχεση με την απεξαρτηση απο το αλκοολ και σε σχεση με το αγχος..

----------


## Ακροβατης

προς το παρον μονο φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και 1 επισκεψη σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου κανε μια συνεδρια και μου δωσε σθνταγη με 3 διαφορετικα χαπια.επειδη εχασα τη συνταγη οταν πηγα να την ξαναπαρω με αντιμετωπισε ειρωνικα και δε με δεχτηκε.μενω σε επαρχια που ειναι ο μονος εδω.ετσι πηγα σε παθολογο.το σεπτεβρη ομως θα κατεβω αθηνα και θελω πολυ να ψαξω εναν καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη.μεχρι τοτε θα με πραακολουθει μονο παθολογος

----------


## Remedy

νομιζω οτι θα κανεις πολυ καλα.
αν δεν ηταν το θεμα του αγχους θα σου ελεγα να απευθυνθεις σε μια ομαδα που ασχολειται με εξαρτησεις για να βοηθηθεις στο θεμα με το αλκοολ.δεν ειναι απλο πραγμα για να προσπαθεις μονη σου.
αλλα ελπιζω οτι ο ψυχοθεραπευτης θα σε βοηθησει σε ολα, ειδικα γιατι κι εσυ η ιδια αναγνωριζεις το προβλημα με το αγχος σαν κυριαρχο που ευθυνεται και για τα υπολοιπα..

----------


## Ακροβατης

παντως παιδια απο χθες που μπηκα σε αυτο το σιτε με βοηθησατε ολοι παρα πολυ.ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα εστω και διαδικτυακα να μιλαω με ανθρωπους που με καταλαβαινουν ,εχουν περασει ιδιες η παρομοιες εμπειριες που δε με κρινουν και δεν ντρεπομαι να εκφραστω.σας ευχαριστω ολους γιατι με γεμιζετε θετικη ενεργεια.ολοι μας ειμαστε συμποτευτες στο προσωπικο μας αγωνα.καλο βραδυ και μην ξεχνατε να χαμογελατε ακομη και στα δυσκολα.ροδα ειναι και γυριζει.για ολους μας θα βρεθει λυση.καλο βραδυ και σας ευχαριστω και παλι για την υποστηριξη.

----------


## Ακροβατης

χθες βραδυ ξεχασα να παρω το φαρμακο.και ο γιατρος μου δεν σηκωνει το τηλ να τον ρωτησω.λογω 15αυγουστου πρεπει να την εκανε για μπανια.τωρα τι να κανω?να παρω διπλη δοση σημερα?κανονικα μια καψουλα παιρνω καθε βραδυ.αγχωθηκα μη παει πισω η αγωγη

----------


## Astral_Opacity

Καλημέρα. Μην αγχώνεσαι. Δεν έγινε και τίποτα αν δεν πάρεις ένα αγχολυτικό. Μην πάρεις διπλή δόση σήμερα αλλά μόνο την κανονική και αυτή στην ώρα της. Λογικό να μην το σηκώνει στις 9 το πρωί. Καλύτερα να τον παίρνεις σε ώρες εργασίας. Να συμπληρώσω ότι δεν είμαι ειδικός απλά εκφράζω την εμπειρική μου γνώμη.

----------


## Ακροβατης

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση:D

----------


## Ακροβατης

σημερα μιλουσα στο μσν με ενα γνωστο μου ο οποιος αντιμετωπιζει καταθλιψη και μου ειπε οτι συγχρονως με την αγωγη παιρνει και ιχθιελαιο.οτι γενικα βοηθαει σε ολες τις ψυχικες ασθενειες και εχει μηδαμηνο κοστος.γνωριζει κανεις σχετικα?

----------


## Astral_Opacity

Εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα αλλά δεν έχω ψάξει για κάτι σχετικό. Πάντως μπορεί να βοηθάει στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωσή του (ή και όχι απλά να λειτουργεί σαν placebo). Πολλά γιατροσόφια υπάρχουν και καλύτερα να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ.ΨΑΧΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΦΥΤΙΚΑ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ.ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ POWER HEALTH ΕΧΕΙ 2-3 ΓΙΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΙΔΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ Η ΑΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩ ΣΩΓΧΡΟΝΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΟ Π ΜΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ.ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΚΟ.ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

10MERA ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ.ΠΕΤΥΧΑΙΝΩ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΤΗ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΕΞΡΤΗΣΗ.ΤΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ.ΤΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΑ:)KAI OLES ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΣΑΣ Κ ΤΗ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ.ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ.

----------


## Dimitra23

Μπραβο βρε Ολγακι.Χαιρομαι πολυ για σενα.Οσο θα περναει ο καιρος τοσο καλυτερα θα νιωθεις,θα δεις!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΩΝΩ Κ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΔΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΗ ΝΙΚΗΣΩ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΘΩ ΜΕ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΖΕΣΤΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ.

----------


## ferro

μπραβο ολγα!!!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΕΡΡ ΜΟΥ:p

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΕΞΩ Η ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΝΟΥΝ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΠΙΤΙ Η ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΜΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ Π ΔΕΝ ΠΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ?

----------


## ferro

καλημέρα ολγάκι μου!
πως εισαι?
τελικα βγηκες χθες?
η γνωμη μου πανω στο ερωτημα που εθεσες ειναι να βγαινεις με ατομα που δεν πινουν,για να μην ζηλευεις.
ετσι κανω και γω γιατι παλιοτερα ειχα εξαρτηση απο το αλκοολ και ακομα υπαρχουν στιγμες που μου λειπει.
το εχω κοψει ομως οριστικα!

----------


## melene

εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι να βγαινεις εξω,να εισαι με ατομα που πινουν και να λες οτι παροτι αν θελω μπορω να πιω δεν το κανω διοτι απλα δεν το θελω,δεν το επιλεγω!
αυτοπειθαρχια!!μην αποφευγεις καταστασεις,αντιμετωπισε τες!!

----------


## ferro

ισως να εχει δικιο η melene.
απλα εγω εξεφρασα την αποψη μου,με βαση την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια.

----------


## Arsi

Kι εγώ ολγάκι όταν θέλησα να το κόψω έκοψα και τις βραδυνές εξόδους.....Απέφευγα να το βλέπω για ένα διάστημα.
Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση οι άλλοι να πίνουν και να κρατηθώ.Είναι πολύ ισχυρή εξάρτηση.
Γνώμη μου είναι πρώτο καιρό να το αποφεύγεις να έρχεσαι σε επαφή με οτιδήποτε σου θυμίζει παλιές καταστάσεις για να μην παρασυρθείς.Ειδικά τον πρώτο καιρό.
Σου εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά στην προσπάθεια σου.

----------


## Astral_Opacity

Η γνώμη μου είναι να περιορίσεις τις βραδινές εξόδους σου και να προσπαθείς να βγαίνεις για καφέ τα απογεύματα αντί να πηγαίνεις για ποτό. Έτσι θα σταματήσει να υπάρχει ο συνδυασμός στο μυαλό σου έξοδος = ποτό. Φυσικά δε μπορείς να μείνεις για πάντα σπίτι ή να μη βγαίνεις το βράδυ. Κάποτε το πιο πιθανό είναι να ξαναπιείς και να μεθύσεις πάλι. Σκοπός είναι να μη σταματήσεις την προσπάθεια. Αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι πρέπει να επαναπαυθείς και να μεταθέτεις τον καθημερινό αγώνα σε κάποια στιγμή στο απώτερο μέλλον. Όταν πέσεις απλά ξανασήκω και συνέχισε.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι παιδακια βγηκα προχθες μεχρι τις 2 και επεινα χυμο ροδακινο.ποια εγω?ηπια χυμο σε βραδυνη εξοδο.καποτε θα μου φαινοταν ανεκδοτο.σας ευχριστω ολους για τις συμβουλες σας.!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

15 μερες χωρις:P:P:P

----------


## melene

τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!περιμενω τη μερα που θα πεις ενα μηνα χωρις!!
σου ευχομαι να τις εκατοστησεις!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΕΛ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΕΡΑΣΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ¨ΛΕΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ:P

----------


## melene

ελπιζω αυτο να αποτελει δεσμευση!εγω το σουβλακι θα το περιμενω να ξερεις...

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 15 μερες χωρις:P:P:P


μπραβο κουκλα μου!!!!:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΠΑΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΜΑΣ.ΚΕΡΔΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΧΕΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ ΟΜΩΣ?ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΟΣΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΣΤΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΝΙΚΗΤΕΣ:ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ

----------


## Sofia

Ολγα, καλη συνεχεια:):)...παντα τετοια αισιοδοξια!

----------


## Alobar

Καλή συνέχεια και από μένα Όλγα. Το αλκοόλ, όπως και κάθε εξάρτηση, είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μας. Ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι θα είναι πάντα δίπλα σου και γύρω σου. Σκοπός είναι να μη του δίνεις παραπάνω αξία απ\' αυτή που έχει. Σημασία έχει τί κάνεις εσύ με αυτό και όχι αυτό με σένα. Πιστεύω πολύ στην ανθρώπινη δύναμη, στη δύναμη του μυαλού. Άστο λοιπόν να σε κοιτάζει απογοητευμένο μέσα απ\' τα ποτήρια των άλλων... :P

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΑΛΟΒΑΡ ΓΕΙΑ Σ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ 20 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΠΧ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΒΡΑΔΥ.ΕΓΩ ΕΠΙΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΟΥΖΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΥΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΗ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΔΕΚΑΝΙΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ 20 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ.ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΣΤΗΡΙΧΘΩ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ.3ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΚΟΤΑΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΠΛΕΟΝ.ΤΟΣΑ ΛΑΘΗ.ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΑΘΗ....ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ 27.

----------


## Alobar

Επειδή το \'σε καταλαβαίνω όσο δε φαντάζεσαι\' ισχύει πέραν το δέον, θα σου πω για αρχή το εξής. Είμαι 38 χρόνων και 15 έτη μέσα στον αλκοολισμό. Όχι πλέον τώρα που σου μιλάω. Ψάχνω να βρω αν υπάρχει ενότητα για να γράψω την εμπειρία μου και να μη φορτώσω άσχετα τόπικς. Προς το παρόν... είσαι πολύ μικρή μες στην αιωνιότητα!... :P

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ .ΕΧΕΙΣ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ.ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Π ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΑΝ Η ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ
ΚΑΙ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΠΟΣΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΠΟΘΗΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ &lt;ΠΡΩΗΝ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΗ&gt;

----------


## mstrouf

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! Συνέχισε olgaki ολη αυτη τη δύσκολη κ μεγάλη προσπάθεια, θα δεις ποσο ομορφα θα νιωσεις οταν σταματησεις να το σκεφτεσαι, οταν σταματησεις εντελως να το ζητας. Παλιότερα κ εγω ειχα σοβαρο προβλημα, πανε 3 χρονια περιπου, που σταματησα την καθημερινη κατανάλωση, γιατι με δειχνανε κυριολεκτικα με το δαχτυλο κ μου επισημαινανε οι γυρω.. δες πως σε κατανταει το αλκοολ. οταν ειπα, δηλωσα καλυτερα τερμα, επινα στα κρυφα, χμ.. κοροϊδευα τον εαυτο μου, μην γελαστεις μια μπυρα δεν λεει τιποτα, γιατι μετα θα ρθει η δευτερη κ η επομενη.. στην ουσια θελει μαχαιρι, οσο κ αν τα στερητικα ειναι δυσκολα. ακομα καμια φορα του δινω κ καταλαβαινει, σπανια ομως, 2 φορες το χρονο, αντε 3. τον περισσοτερο καιρο νιωθω ενα ειδος αποστροφης στο ακουσμα του αλκοολ, σκεφτομαι τελικα ποσο απαισια με εκανε να αισθανομαι, πως δεν μπορουσα να εχω τον ελεγχο του εαυτου μου.. χαχα θυμαμαι ενα βραδυ εκανα ωτοστοπ σε μια φιλη με τον κωλο εξω.. ημαρτον δλδ.. συνηθως κοιμομουν ξερη κ δεν ειχα ορεξη μεχρι να ξαναπιω.. εεε οχι, παει πολυ! τον τελευταιο χρονο βλεπω ψυχιατρο, κανω ψυχοθεραπεια, εχω τα καλα μου, εε φυσικα κ τ ασχημα μου, ακολουθω την αγωγη μου κ καταλαβα ποσα πολλα πραγματα με φτανανε στο αδιεξοδο κ εβλεπα το ποτο σαν λυση.. καμια σχεση ομως, το αλκοολ μας δημιουργει επιπλεον προβλήματα, υπαρχει αλλη διεξοδος κ ειναι μεσα σου.. ψαξε, προσπαθησε, θα την βρεις.. ετσι οπως σε διαβαζω.. Μπορεις κ θα τα Καταφερεις!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΜΣΤΡΟΥΦ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΣΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΜΟΥ KAI ΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΞΕΡΩ:P.EKTOS ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ Μ Π ΜΟΘ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΕΚΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟΣ Π ΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ,ΕΙΣΤΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ.ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ.ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΔΩ ,Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ.ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΑΓΑΛΙΑΣΗ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ:p

----------


## Ακροβατης

SORY GIA TA ORTHOGRAFIKA KIOLAS EXEI ENA ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΤΒΟΟΚ:)

----------


## Alobar

Όλγα υπήρξα αποκλειστικά \'μπυρομανής\'. Εξαρτημένη, όχι απλά \'προβληματική\' πότης. Όταν αποφάσισα - τονίζω τη λέξη - ότι δε ΘΕΛΩ πια να είμαι μέσα σε αυτό, τελείωσε το \'παραμύθι\' για μένα. Σαφώς χρειάζεται \'δουλειά\' για να φτάσεις στο σημείο να πεις \'εγώ αποφασίζω\'. Παίζουν πάρα πολλά ρόλο. Οι εμπειρίες κυρίως, οι γνώσεις που αποκομίζεις, το να μπορείς να φιλτράρεις και να αφομοιώνεις πράγματα, το γενικότερο υπόβαθρο που έχεις ως άνθρωπος. Το πώς έχεις σταθεί στη ζωή, κυρίως μέσα στη χρήση. Δε πήρα ποτέ άλλες ουσίες, ούτε \'βοήθεια\' ψυχιατρική. Δύναμη ψυχής χρειάζεται και πίστη. Γι\' αυτό τόνισα το \'μόνο αλκοολική\'. Δε μιλάω για πότες που έχουν και άλλου είδους προβλήματα. Αν χρειάζονται επιπρόσθετη βοήθεια, καλώς την παίρνουν. Για μένα το θέμα είναι να μη δει κάποιος την ουσία ως κάτι δυνατότερο από τον ίδιο. Εκεί παίζεται όλο το παιχνίδι. Μεγάλο ρόλο έπαιξε σε μένα το ότι γενικά αγαπάω τα πολύ απλά πράματα. Ό,τι ευνόητο που έχει \'χαθεί\' δηλαδή. Το \'δώρο\' του καρκίνου είναι τεράστιο. Κανείς δε μου εγγυάται ότι θα ξυπνήσω αύριο το πρωΐ. Είναι τόσο απλό. Το συκώτι μου δεν είναι \'Χαϊλάντερ\' σίγουρα. Και είναι μεγάλη αχαριστία να πιστεύω ότι δε θα συμβεί ποτέ τίποτα και να συνεχίζω να \'κακοποιώ\' το σώμα μου, όταν οι ανίατες ασθένειες θερίζουν. Αυτές δεν αποτελούν \'επιλογή\'. Το να πίνω ακατάπαυστα όμως και να καταστρέφω τη ζωή μου και τη ζωή άλλων, είναι επιλογή όμως. Κράτα το σκεπτικό μου και μελέτα το. Το κρατάς ή το πετάς, ανάλογα με τα δικά σου μέτρα και σταθμά. Και για να απαντήσω στην \'εγκληματική\' διαφήμιση της αγαπημένης μου μπύρας \'εσείς μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τη ζωή χωρίς Amstel\', θα πω ευθαρσώς \'ναι, ασφαλώς και μπορώ. Αποφάσισα να κάνω πλούσιες και τις τσαγερί για να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι...\'. Χαμογέλα, όλα είναι στο χέρι μας! Καλό βράδυ!

:P:P

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΑΛΟΒΑΡ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΗΔΗ 7 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ:pEINAI TOSO ΟΜΟΡΦΗ Η ΖΩΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Kalo ΒΡΑΔΥ ΑΛΟΒΑΡ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΑΥΡΙΟ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΑΣ ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ:P

----------


## Alobar

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Είσαι στις 20 μέρες - και θα τις κάνουμε παρέα έναν αιώνα - και δε ξέρω αν έβγαλες στερητικά και σε τί βαθμό. Ανάλογα την ποσότητα πάντα και τα χρόνια στον εθισμό. Εγώ μόλις έκλεισα τους 5 μήνες. Για 3,5 μήνες είχα μεγάλη διαταραχή ύπνου. Έτσι λέγεται. Βρυκόλακας πες, για νά \'σαι μέσα. Αγανάχτισα και στη διάρκεια της μέρας \'σερνόμουνα\'. Ήμουν ενήμερη όμως. Άλλωστε, ο εγκέφαλος μας τιμωρεί κατά κάποιο τρόπο με αυτές τις σωματικές αντιδράσεις. Είναι λογικό, εφόσον του στέρησα το... καύσιμο. Γίνεται τεράστια αλλαγή στο σώμα μας. Αν σου συμβεί μη τρομάξεις και προς Θεού, μη καταφύγεις σε ηρεμιστικά/υπνωτικά. Δε σε γνωρίζω, δε ξέρω αν παίρνεις κάτι. Δόξα τω θεώ, το \'έστρωσα\' με φυτικά σκευάσματα και ζεστό γάλα κάθε βράδυ. Βγαίνει κούραση πάντως, και αυτό είναι καλό. Αρχίζει η \'ολική επαναφορά\'... :P ... Και για ό,τι σου συμβαίνει να το ψάχνεις πάντα. Άντε, καληνυχτίζω ξανά!

----------


## Ακροβατης

pairnw AGXOLYTIKA ΤΗ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΤΗ ΔΟΣΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΔΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ.ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΓΙΑ 40 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΛΕΩ Ν ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΩ ΓΙA ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΦΥΤΙΚΟ,KAI APOFASISA ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΠΤΕΒΡΗ.ΤΗΑΚΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ:)BASIKA gia tHN AΓΧ.ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΩ ΠΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ.ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΧΙΜΟΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΛΥΣΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΘΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΓΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ:)KAI ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΜΕΡΑ....ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα κι από μένα. Ξέχασα χθες να σου πω κι αυτό. Και μιλάω πάντα για τη δική μου εμπειρία φυσικά. Ακολουθώ ομοιοπαθητική χρόνια. Με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ και στην κακοήθεια και σε κάποια αναπνευστικά που αντιμετωπίζω. Επίσης έχω αλλεργίες. Όταν ξεκίνησα τη διακοπή του αλκοόλ, και περιμένοντας τα στερητικά να μου χτυπήσουν την πόρτα, ξεκίνησα αμέσως αγωγή. Σκοπός δικός μου και του γιατρού μου ήταν να \'προετοιμαστεί\' κατά κάποιο τρόπο ο οργανισμός μου για τη μεγάλη αλλαγή. Όντως έβγαλα τα σωματικά πολύ ήπια, με εξαίρεση τις αϋπνίες που σου ανέφερα. Σε μένα υπήρχε κίνδυνος επειδή ακριβώς είχα μια μορφή καρκίνου του ΚΝΣ. Το αλκοόλ είναι το πλέον καταστροφικό για το ΚΝΣ. Γι\' αυτό επιμένω ότι οποιαδήποτε γνώση μας προφυλάσσει. Και μη ξεχνάμε πως είναι πολύ σημαντικό το πώς θα ανταπεξέλθει ένας καταπονημένος οργανισμός στα στερητικά. Πολλοί δυστυχώς δεν αντέχουν τη διαδικασία, η οποία με τη σειρά της γίνεται ανασταλτικός παράγοντας στην προσπάθεια για διακοπή, κι έτσι ξαναπίνουν για να \'ανακουφιστούν\'. Είναι λογικό και κατανοητό. Σου τονίζω απλά το εξής: ένας σοβαρός ομοιοπαθητικός - που είναι και κλασσικός γιατρός ούτως ή άλλως -, δε θα σου διακόψει έτσι κι αλλιώς την οποιαδήποτε φαρμακευτική αγωγή σου. Που σημαίνει δε χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς σε περίπτωση που συνδιάσεις τις αγωγές. Δεν εμπλέκονται τα ομοιοπαθητικά σκευάσματα σε τυχόν παρενέργειες από κλασσικά φάρμακα. Από εκεί και πέρα, θα δεις αν σου κάνει ή όχι. Βέβαια, θα χρειαστεί να δώσεις όλο το ιατρικό σου ιστορικό και αντιμετωπίζεσαι ως μια ξεχωριστή \'ασθενής\' κι όχι ως \'μια ακόμη που παίρνει αγχολυτικά\'. Όσο για μένα, μου \'έκατσε\' μια χαρά. Και λόγω φιλοσοφίας, και λόγω του ότι κάποτε χρειάστηκε - δυστυχώς - να πάρω ισχυρά φάρμακα με τις θεραπείες μου, είμαι εντελώς κατά των οποιωνδήποτε φαρμάκων. Όσο μπορεί να είναι αυτό εφικτό φυσικά. Αν έχεις χρόνο και χρήματα, σου προτείνω και yoga. Εμένα δυστυχώς μου λείπει το δεύτερο... :P . Αλλαγή τρόπου σκέψης σημαίνει διαφορετικές συνήθειες και δραστηριότητες στην καθημερινότητα. Καλημερούδια!

:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!ΓΙΑ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑΚΗ ΠΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΕΔΩ.ΕΔΩ ΕΝΑΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ 3-4 ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΛΕΞΑ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟ.ΑΡΧΕΣ ΣΕΠΤΕΒΡΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΩ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ 2 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΨΑΞΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ.ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ.

----------


## ferro

ολγακι αν θες,απο σεπτεμβρη που θα ερθεις αθηνα,μπορω να σου συστησω τον ψυχιατρο μου,απο τον οποιο ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενη.
καλημερουδια!!!:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

NAI FERO MOY φυσικα και τελη σεπτεβρη θα θελα να με ενημερωσεις ωστε να μη ξεκινησω στα τυφλα.να σαι καλα και αισιοδοξη:)απλα το μονοπροπλημα ειναι οτι αν αρχισω συνεδριες θα μπορω να κατεβαινω αθηνα το πολυ 2 φορες το μηνα για κανενα 4 hμερο.ελπιζω να ναι αρκετο γιατι μενς πολυ μακρια:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα παιδια,προς το παρον η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη εχει πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.εχω να βαλω αλκοολ στο στομα μου 20 μερες .ακομη ειναι νωρις για να λεω μεγαλο λογια αλλα νιωθω καλυτερα με τα αγχολυτικα και χωρις αλκοολ.δε το ζηταω πια.τωρα το σεπτεβρη σκεφτομαι να παω για ψυχοθεραπεια.ο ψυχοθεραπευτης δινει και αυτος φαρμακα?γιατι εμενα με παρακολουθει παθολογος τωρα,και ξερω οτι δεν ειναι οτι το καλυτερο αλλα εδω που μενω εχουμε εναν ψυχιατρο μονο και δεν ειναι καθολου καλος.επισης επειδη ανεκαθεν ημουν ντροπαλο ατομο και αισθανομαι τρομερο αγχος με τη σκεψη οτο θα επισκεφτω ψθχοθεραπευτη ηθελα να ρωτησω πωσ περιπου γινεται η θεραπεια?πρεπει να λεμε τα παντα που εχουμε μεσα μας,ολα μας τα λαθη και οτι μας πληγωσε?η απλα θα μου δωσει καποιες συμβουλες?

----------


## Alobar

Καλησπέρα Όλγα. Μια χαρά είσαι. Όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει, εκφράζω προσωπική εμπειρία, άρα άποψη. Αυτό που σ\' ενδιαφέρει είναι η δική σου θέληση πάνω απ\' όλα. Αν εννοείς ψυχοθεραπευτή/ψυχολόγο, όχι δεν είναι της αρμοδιότητάς τους να συνταγογραφούν, δεν είναι γιατροί. Ένα απ\' τα βασικότερα χαρακτηριστικά ενός σωστού επαγγελματία, είναι να σε αποδεχτεί ως είσαι, από την αρχή. Πλήρης κατανόηση. Που σημαίνει, νιώσε ελεύθερα και άνοιξε την ψυχή σου. Να θυμάσαι ότι τη μεγαλύτερη δουλειά την κάνεις εσύ. Δεν είναι δουλειά του ούτε να σε κρίνει, ούτε να σου δώσει έτοιμες λύσεις. Ο ρόλος του δεν είναι να αποτελέσει ένα ακόμη \'δεκανίκι\' στη ζωή σου. Θα τα δεις στην πορεία. Αυτά τα ολίγα για την ώρα. 

:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> όλγα σε διαβάζουμε, γι\' αυτό μπορείς να επικεντρωθείς σε ένα θέμα! :)
> δεν έχω ανάλογη εμπειρία αλλά μέχρι να απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος θέλεις να μας γράψεις εσύ για τη δική σου; για το πως το ζεις εσύ;

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

το νοέμβρη θα έκλεινα 2 χρόνια αποχής από το αλκοόλ, αλλά έκανα υποτροπή γερή πριν από 80 μέρες περίπου. κατάλαβα, πιστεύω για ποιό λόγο έγινε αυτή η υποτροπή, κατάλαβα για ποιούς λόγους ήθελα να πίνω και να \"χάνομαι\". για μένα πρωτεύει το να αλλάξω κάποιες συμπεριφορές που με οδηγούν πάλι στο πιόμα αν τις συνεχίσω. δεν είναι εύκολο, τίποτα δεν είναι εύκολο έτσι κι αλλιώς. θα το παλέψω, με αισιοδοξία, δύναμη, συνείδηση και αποδοχή ότι ο κόσμος είναι αυτό που είναι και ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΟΤΚΑ δεν θα τον κάνει πιό όμορφο. ασ ομορφήνω ε΄γω τη ψυχή μου και ας γλυκάνω το βλέμμα μου. τα άλλα θα έρθουν. πήτε μου, τι σκέφτεστε για όλα αυτά. ειμαι και λίγο αμήχανος γιατί είναι η πρώτη φορά που επικοινωνω μαζί σας. ελπίζω και θέλω να τα λέμε. γεια χαρά για σήμερα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

aristeidi και εγω προσπαθησα να το παλεψω μονη στην αρχη και το αλκοολ και την αγχωδη διαταραχη.αλλα δεν τα καταφερνα,ητανε πανω απο μενα.4 χρονια ζουσα σε μια κολαση,ειλικρινα εφτασα σε οριακα σημεια,δεν αντεχα να βλεπω τον εαυτο μου να σερνετε ετσι. με μισουσα,αλλα δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω να πινω ηταν το φαρμακο μου για το παθολογικο αγχος τον πανικο και το φοβο που μονιμα ενιωθα.ντρεπομουν τοσο πολυ ειχα φτασει σε απογνωσα η ψυχη μου ματωνε.και προσφατα πριν 20 μερες σηκωθηκα ενα πρωι εβαλα τα κλαμματα μπροστα στους γονεις μου,οι οποιοι ειχαν καταλαβει το προβλημα αλλα δν μπορουσα να κανουν κατι,και τους ζητησα βοηθεια,τους ειπα οτι θελω να το κοψω τους ειπα τα παντα για την αγχωδη διαταραχη και για τα ψυχοσωματικα που ενιωθα.τοτε και μονο τοτε με πιστεψαν γιατι πολλες φορες τους ειχα μιλησει για αυτο και η αντιδραση τους ηταν οτι μπορω να το κοψω μονη μου,τι μου λειπει και αγχος ειναι ιδεα σου η ταχυκαρδια και ολα τα συναφη.20 μερουλες και νιωθω πως ζω μετα απο 4 χρονια,εχω ηρεμισει τοσο πολυ, αρχιζω να με συμπαθω.,και να με προσεχω.φυσικα και παιρνω καποια βοηθεια προς το παρον μονο φαρμακευτικη αγωγη απο παθολογο και αρχες σεπτεβρη θα αρχισω ψυχοθεραπεια.αν θες διαβασε ολα τα ποστ μου στο θεμα αυτο και θα καταλαβεις περισσοτερα για ολα αυτα..και για εμενα...πιστευω σε μενα και οτι θα τα καταφερω..και εγω θα θελα να μιλαμε.καλη επιτυχια στον αγωνα μας λοιπον:)ειναι δυσκολος και μακροχρονος αλλα οταν νικησουμε θα μαστε περηφανοι και γεματοι...

----------


## Alobar

Ποτέ υποδείξεις, ποτέ συμβουλές από μένα. Εκθέτω μόνο το δικό μου τρόπο σκέψης. Εγώ φόβο δεν έχω για το αλκοόλ, κι αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά σε αυτό. Στους 5 μήνες, δεν έχω καν επιθυμία και απολαμβάνω πολλά θετικά συναισθήματα που έχουν δώσει τη θέση τους σε κακή διάθεση και βαριά. Αλλά τα επιδιώκω κιόλας. Το σώμα μου έχει ενέργεια, που σημαίνει μπορώ να κυνηγήσω το σκύλο μου. Αμέσως - αμέσως νιώθω χαρά. Μπορώ να κάνω δουλειές, άρα ξέρω ότι θα νιώσω καλά σε ένα ευχάριστο περιβάλλον που το έχω περιποιηθεί. Το καλύτερό μου \'κόλπο\' είναι όταν \'μιλάω\' στο αλκοόλ όποτε... συναντιόμαστε, είτε σε ένα μέρος που πίνουν, είτε σε άλλα σπίτια. \'Γεια σου μπυράκι, τί όμορφο που είσαι! Κάτσε στο ποτήρι σου και μη μιλάς, γιατί άμα σε σηκώσω θα ταραχτείς και θ\' ασχημήνεις!\'... :P . Ή \'πάλι ντίρλα θα γίνετε; Αχ, πάλι θα σας μαζεύω στο τέλος!\'. Το κοροϊδεύω, το διακωμωδώ. Αποτέλεσμα; Και το αποδυναμώνω στη σκέψη μου και ανεβάζω τη διάθεσή μου χωρίς τη βοήθειά του. Αυτά Ολγάκι! Στο κυνηγητό και βουρ!

:P

Καλώς ήρθες Αριστείδη!

----------


## Ακροβατης

:p:p:p :p me εκανες και γελασα:)καλο σου βραδυ αλομπαρ:):)

----------


## ferro

olgaki,Alobar,αριστειδη,
μου δινετε μεγαλο κουραγιο και αισιοδοξια!
και γω υπηρξα αλκοολικη.
ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να πινω απο τις 8 το πρωι.
μια φορα μαλιστα επεσα λιποθυμη απο τσιπουρο.
ολα αυτα ομως τελειωσαν.
ειμαι 6 μηνες καθαρη.
σε αυτο με βοηθησε πολυ και ο γιατρος μου.

καλο κουραγιο παιδια!
χαιρομαι που σας διαβαζω!
ετσι μαζι στον αγωνα!:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

η μονη συμβουλη που μπορω να δωσω, ειναι οτι οσοι πασχετε απο διαταραχη πανικου,κοινωνικη φοβια και γενικα παθολογικο αγχος,προς θεου παιδια μην κανετε το λαθος να αφεθητε στο αλκοολ γιατι με αυτο νιωθετε πιο χαλαρα..γιατι ετσι σας φευγει ο φοβος.ετσι δεν τρεμετε,ετσι μονο επικοινωνειτε με τους αλλους και ετσι περνατε καλα,ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση.το αλκοολ επιδεινωνει ολα αυτα.και μη ντρεπεστε να ζητησετε βοηθεια,το να ζητησουμε βοηθεια ισως το 1 και μεγαλυτερο βημα,η παραδοχη της καταστασης μας, μας ξαλαφρωνει.

----------


## Ακροβατης

φερρο μου και εγω παιρνω αισιοδοξια απο σενα:)ναι ειμαστε ολοι μαζι σε αυτο τον αγωνα:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

δεν μπορώ πια να σκούζω πάνω από το χυμένο γάλα. βέβαια, η περίπτωση μου είναι κάπως καλύτερη σε ότι αφορά τα πρακτικά θέματα της καθημερινότητας. δεν έχασα ούτε δουλειά, ούτε σπίτι, ούτε οικογένεια -δική μου δεν έχω, είμαι ανύπαντρος-, αλλά έχασα ίσως το πολυτιμότερο, τον εαυτό μου. ή μάλλον τον απώθησα,κάπου σε κάποια σκοτεινά λαγούμια εξάρτησης και καταναγκασμών. ήθελα και θέλω ακόμα να με αγαπούν. αλλά ήθελα να με αγαπούν αυτοί που εγώ αγαπούσα. και συνήθως αυτό δεν συνέβαινε. έχασα πολλούς ανθρώπους γιατί τότε, ενώ εκείνοι μου έδειχναν τουλάχιστον εκτίμηση, εγώ ήμουν \"αλλού\". εκει που με φτύναν εκεί κολλούσα, θαρρείς. τώρα αυτό έχει σταματήσει κάπως. δέχομαι τη συμπάθεια από όποιον κι αν προέρχεται, και δεν ψάχνω πια ιδεατά σχήματα και σχέσεις. προσπαθώ να ζήσω τη πραγματικότητα όπως είναι, να βρω τα μικρά εκείνα στενά που μπορούν να χωρέσουν κάποια μου όνειρα, ξέρω ότι είναι όνειρα, και δεν τα κάνω πραγματικότητα έχοντας ένα ποτήρι στο χέρι. κοιτάζω τους ανθρώπους μέσα στα μάτια, δίχως ενοχές πια, δίχως σχεδόν προσδοκίες και με αυξανόμενη ολιγάρκεια. δεν τα θέλω όλα και δεν τα θέλω τώρα, και αν δεν ειμαι ευτυχισμένος είμαι τουλάχιστον ήρεμος. ζω!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΙ ΣΟΥ?ΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΤΟ ΕΚΟΨΕΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ Η ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ?ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ.ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΔΥΝΑΜΗ.:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

ολγάκι, γερά και με τσαμπουκά. αυτοί που επιβιώνουν μέσα στο χαλασμό, δεν είναι ούτε πιο μάγκες ούτε πιο άνθρωποι από σένα κι από μένα. αφού το θέλουμε να γλυτώσουμε, μπορούμε. για αυτό μιλάμε, για αυτό μοιραζόμαστε εμπειρίες. μπορούμε, να το θυμάσαι!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

παιδια δν εχω λογια να σας ευχαριστησω για τη συμπαρασταση σας,να ειστε ολοι καλα και να εκπληρωσετε τα ονειρα σας.το αξιζουμε και μας το χρωσταμε:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΙ ΣΟΥ?ΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΤΟ ΕΚΟΨΕΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ Η ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ?ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ.ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ:)


προσπάθησα πολλές φορές να το κόψω μόνος μου. υποσχέσεις που δεν τηρήθηκαν ποτέ. πήγα στους ΑΑ και εκεί βρήκα κάποια βοήθεια. ωστόσο, η θέληση ήταν η δική μου, απλά στους ΑΑ βρήκα αρκετά κοινά σημεία, κάποιες νέες παρέες -όχι κάτι τρομερό, μη φανταστείς-, και κυρίως τις επικύνδυνες ώρες και μέρες είχα κάπου να πάω. το νοέμβρη θα κλείσω 2 χρόνια μαζί τους. αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο να θέλω να πιω για να πάω στο Δωμάτιο την ώρα που μαζευόμαστε. πολλές φορές πήγα γιατί δεν είχα κάτι να κάνω, γιατί ήμουν στεναχωρημένος, γιατί ήθελα να μιλήσω για να βγάλω πράγματα από μέσα μου. να μοιραστώ εμπειρίες και απόψεις για τη ζωή και τους ανθρώπους. ολγάκι, όταν ανοιχτούμε στους ανθρώπους, όταν είμαστε αληθινοί μαζί τους, όταν δεν φοβόμαστε να πούμε ποιοί είμαστε και τι πιστεύουμε, τότε και μόνο τότε το αλκοόλ και ότι άλλο μας κρατάει δέσμιους θα φύγει από τη ζωή μας. άμα ψάξεις μέσα σου θα δεις ότι δεν πίναμε μόνο αλκοόλ. \"πίναμε\" τα πάντα. ανθρώπους, ιδέες, στάσεις, συμπεριφορές, άλλες ουσίες. αυτό το \"πιόμα\" μπορεί να το δεις να συνεχίζεται και στη καθαρότητα. είναι φυσικό, μη σε τρομάξει και μη σε ξεγελάσει. κάποια μέρα θα δεις ότι δεν το χρειάζεσαι ούτε αυτό το πιόμα. πάντα δίπλα σου, όπως και σε όποιον χρειάζεται μια απλή \"καλημέρα\". κι αυτό ανάρρωση είναι!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΠΟΣΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΝΑΜΕ ΤΑ &lt;&lt;ΠΑΝΤΑ..&gt;&gt;.ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΗΚΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ.ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΞΑΛΑΦΡΩΝΕΙ Η ΨΥΧΗ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ.ΤΗΝ 1 ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΗΚΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ ΝΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΗ ΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ..

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ΠΟΣΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΝΑΜΕ ΤΑ &lt;&lt;ΠΑΝΤΑ..&gt;&gt;.ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΗΚΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ.ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΞΑΛΑΦΡΩΝΕΙ Η ΨΥΧΗ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ.ΤΗΝ 1 ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΘΗΚΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ ΝΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΗ ΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ..


παραδέχεσαι με αξιοπρέπεια και αυτογνωσία θα έλεγα ότι χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια. αυτό είναι το πρώτο βήμα του μεγάλου ταξιδιού που αρχίζεις. μήπως κάθε ταξίδι δεν αρχίζει με ένα πρώτο βήμα; καλά πας, συνέχισε, εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## Alobar

Ολγάκι ο Αριστείδης είναι φίλος μου! Γεια σου Αριστείδη μου! :D . Κι επειδή όπως σας είπα διακωμωδώ το πρόβλημα, να πω κι αυτό; Το ξέρω, θα το πω! :D .
Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί θα έπρεπε να φοβάμαι ένα άψυχο, χρωματιστό ή άχρωμο υγρό... μήπως να φοβάται αυτό εμένα καλύτερα; :D :D :D
Εδώ ο Γιάννης είδε ολάκερο θεριό και δε φοβήθηκε... το δικό μας δεν έχει χέρια να μας βαρέσει, ούτε στόμα για να μας φάει... σε τα μας τώρα; :D
(Αριστείδη, δες στην ίδια ενότητα, σελ. 3, το δικό μου \'ζήτημα\'. Τίτλος θέματος: \'Κάπνισμα και αλκοόλ: στυλ ή πρόβλημα;\').

Πάω βόλτα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας!

:D

----------


## Ακροβατης

kali s volta alobar:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι να παιρνω το αγολυτικο βραδυ που ετσι και αλιως κοιμαμαι και οχι πρωι που κατα τη διαρκεια τησ μερας εχω πιο εντονο αγχος.πιοσ ο λογος ρε παιδια?

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

χθες το βράδυ δεν πήγα στην ομάδα μου. έκατσα στο μπαλκόνι, είδα τηλεόραση, ξάπλωσα στη ξαπλώστρα και ο μήνας έχει εννηά! σήμερα το πρωί θα πάω για καφέ με ένα φίλο -αλκοολικός και αυτός- να συζητήσουμε θέματα που τον απασχολούν και που πιστεύει ότι μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω. τελικά, μια από τις πιό μεγάλες βοήθειες είναι να βοηθάς. να συμμετέχεις χωρίς όμως να το \"φορτώνεσαι\". αυτά τα κάναμε στο πιόμα που τα ξέραμε όλα και τα γιατρέυαμε όλα!!!!μ΄αρέσει που έχει συννεφιά, μ΄αρέσει που θα βγω βόλτα, μ\' αρέσει που έβαλα πλυντήριο κι όταν έρθω θα είναι έτοιμα τα ρούχα!! η ζωή είναι ωραία και αν τα έχει και με άλλον αυτό ποσώς με ενοχλεί. ας μου δίνει και μένα κάπου κάπου ένα φυλλάκι. σαν τη \"συννεφούλα\" ΄΄ενα πράμα. καλημέρα, κόσμε, βγαίνω!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα αριστειδη να περασεις ομορφα:)kai εγω θα παω κομμωτηριο να κοψω τα μαλια μου καρε πολυ κοντο ειναι πολυ μακρυα και θελω αλλαγη.ειναι ομορφη η ζωη στα απλα πραγματα:)kai παλι καλημερααααααααα σε ολους

----------


## 8odwris

παιδια μπορει να μην εχω γραψει καθολου σε αυτο το topik ομως σας διαβαζω....
ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ εισαι ωραιος ρε ΜΑΝ
και σε αυτο το τελευταιο που ειπες olgaki82 οτι η ΖΩη ειναι πολυ ομορφη στα απλα πραγματα !
εχω να πω οτι ΕΓΡΑΨΕς!!!!

Με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

http://clubs.pathfinder.gr/Apeksartisi18ANW__
( ανοιγει και βλεπετε καλυτερα μονο με explorer7)

----------


## Ακροβατης

ευχαριστω θοδωρη:):):)να σαι παντα καλα και ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ για οσα καταφερες:)μας εδωσες τεραστια δυναμη....

----------


## Alobar

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ελπίζω να είστε καλά. Έχω χαθεί, πολλά θέματα. Υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα για το ΑΑ, ή να ανοίξω δικό μου για την εμπειρία μου εκεί; Αν ξέρετε πείτε μου. Ευχαριστώ.
Όλγα καλό το μαλλί;

:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

alobar τελειο το μαλλι:))ναι ανοιξε ενα θεμα γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν υπαρχει και ενδιαφερει πολλους

----------


## Alobar

Χαίρομαι για το μαλλί! Όλγα θα το ανοίξω το θέμα. Είναι πολλά αυτά που θέλω να πω. Στα προσεχώς λοιπόν. Σ\' ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση! Προς το παρόν, και συχωρέστε με αν υπάρχει κάπου ποσταρισμένο, μια ενημέρωση για το αναψυκτικό \'coca - cola\'. Ευελπιστώ να διαβαστεί κυρίως από όσους είναι στην αρχή της προσπάθειας για αποχή και να στραφούν σε άλλους τρόπους ανεύρεσης γλυκόζης. 





Εις υγείαν


Μετά από ένα κουτάκι Coca Cola, τα πρώτα...


10 λεπτά:

10 κουταλιές ζάχαρης εισχωρούν στο σύστημά σας. Είναι το 100% της προτεινόμενης ημερήσιας δόσης. Ο λόγος που δεν κάνετε αμέσως εμετό από την υπερβολική δόση ζάχαρης είναι το φωσφορικό οξύ, που κόβει τη γεύση και σας επιτρέπει να κρατήσετε το αναψυκτικό στο στομάχι σας.


20 λεπτά:

Το ζάχαρό σας προκαλεί μια έκρηξη ινσουλίνης. Το συκώτι σας ανταποκρίνεται σε αυτό, μετατρέποντας όση ζάχαρη μπορεί σε λίπος (και υπάρχει πολύ ζάχαρη αυτή τη στιγμή).


40 λεπτά:

Η απορρόφηση καφεΐνης έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Οι κόρες σας διαστέλλονται, η πίεση του αίματος αυξάνεται και το συκώτι συνεχίζει να ρίχνει ζάχαρη στο αίμα. Οι δέκτες αδενοσίνης στον εγκέφαλό σας φράζουν αποτρέποντας την υπνηλία.


45 λεπτά:

Το σώμα σας ανεβάζει την παραγωγή ντοπαμίνης, ερεθίζοντας τα κέντρα ευχαρίστησης στον εγκέφαλό σας. Είναι ο ίδιος τρόπος που λειτουργεί και η ηρωίνη.


60 λεπτά:

Το φωσφορικό οξύ δεσμεύει το ασβέστιο, το μαγνήσιο και τον ψευδάργυρο στο έντερό σας, παρέχοντας μιας περαιτέρω ώθηση στο μεταβολισμό. Αυτό γίνεται από τις υψηλές δόσεις της ζάχαρης και των τεχνητών γλυκαντικών ουσιών που αυξάνουν επίσης τη νεφρική αποβολή του ασβεστίου.Οι διουρητικές ιδιότητες της καφεΐνης κάνουν παιχνίδι (σας κάνει να πρέπει να κατουρήσετε). Τώρα βεβαιώνεται ότι θα εκκενώσετε το συνδεδεμένο ασβέστιο, μαγνήσιο και ψευδάργυρο που διαφορετικά θα πήγαινε στα κόκκαλά σας, καθώς επίσης το νάτριο, τον ηλεκτρολύτη και το νερό.


80 λεπτά:

Δεδομένου ότι η αναστάτωση μέσα σας πεθαίνει, θ\' αρχίσετε να έχετε στέρηση ζάχαρης. Μπορεί να γίνετε οξύθυμοι ή και αργόστροφοι. Έχετε επίσης τώρα, κυριολεκτικά, κατουρήσει όλο το νερό που περιείχε η Coke, μαζί με τις πολύτιμες θρεπτικές ουσίες που το σώμα σας θα μπορούσε να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει για να ενυδατώσει το σύστημά σας ή να χτίσει ισχυρά κόκκαλα και δόντια.



Πού και πώς μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν, λοιπόν, η Coca Cola και η Pepsi;

Μπορείτε να καθαρίσετε μια τουαλέτα:

Καταβρέξτε με ένα κουτάκι Coca-Cola την λεκάνη της τουαλέτας. Μία ώρα μετά θα λάμπει από καθαριότητα. Το κιτρικό οξύ της Coke εξαφανίζει όλες τις χρωστικές κιλήδες από τις πορσελάνες.


Μπορείτε να αφαιρέσετε την σκουριά από τον προφυλακτήρα του αυτοκινήτου σας:

Τρίψτε τον προφυλακτήρα με ένα τσαλακωμενο αλουμινοχαρτο, βουτηγμένο στην Coca-Cola.

Καθαρίστε τους πόλους της μπαταρια του αυτοκινήτου από την διάβρωση:

Ρίξτε ένα κουτάκι Coca-Cola πάνω στους πόλους της μπαταρίας για να εξαφανίσετε την διάβρωση.


Η σκουριά φεύγει με την πρώτη:

Απλώστε ένα πανί βουτηγμένο στην Coca-Cola στη σκουριά για λίγο χρονικό διαστημα.

Μπορείτε να αφαιρέσετε το γράσσο από τα ρούχα:

Ρίξτε ένα κουτάκι Coke πάνω στον λεκε από γράσσο, μαζί με απορρυπαντικό, και τρίψτε το κυκλικά. Η Coca-Cola/Pepsi θα βoηθήσει να εξαφανιστεί ο λεκές.

Μπορεί επίσης να εξαφανίσει τη θολούρα από το παρμπρίζ σας.

Αυτό το κατασκέυασμα το πίνουμε!

Και πληρώνουμε γι\'αυτό! Σωστά;


Πληροφοριακά:

Ο μέσος όρος pH των αναψυκτικών, π.χ. Coke &amp; Pepsi είναι 3,4, ενώ το δέρμα μας έχει pH ίσο με 5,5, όπου 7 είναι το ουδέτερο pH. Αυτή η ποσότητα οξύ είναι αρκετά δυνατή για να διαλύσει δόντια και κόκκαλα! Το σώμα μας σταματάει να χτίζει τα κόκκαλα περίπου στην ηλικία των 30. Μετά από αυτή την ηλικία αρχίζει να διαλύει τα κόκκαλα κάθε χρόνο μέσα από τα ούρα μας, εξαρτώμενο όμως πάντα από την οξύτητα του φαγητού που λαμβάνει. Το διαλυμένο ασβέστιο καταλήγει από τις αρτηρίες, τα αιμοφόρα αγγεία, το δέρμα, τους ιστούς και τα διάφορα όργανα, στα νεφρά με αποτέλεσμα τη δημιουργία της πέτρας στα νεφρά. Τα αναψυκτικά δεν έχουν καθόλου φυσικά στοιχεία (σε αντίθεση με τις βιταμίνες και το φυσικό νερό). Έχουν περισσότερη ζάχαρη, υψηλότερη οξύτητα και χρωστικά. Μερικοί άνθρωποι προτιμούν να πίνουν ένα αναψυκτικό μετά από κάθε γεύμα.

Φαντάζεστε ποιο είναι το αντίκτυπο;

Το σώμα μας έχει μία ενδεικτική τιμή 37 βαθμών Κελσίου για τη λειτουργία της χώνευσης των ενζύμων. Η θερμοκρασία των αναψυκτικών είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερη από 37, μερικές φορές είναι πολύ κοντά στο 0. Αυτή η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να επηρεάζεται η διαδικασία των ενζύμων και να δημιουργεί stress στο χωνευτικό μας σύστημα κι αυτό να χωνεύει λιγότερο φαγητό. Στην πραγματικότητα το φαγητό ζυμώνεται. Το ζυμωμένο φαγητό προκαλεί δυσοσμία, αέρια, αποσύνθεση και δημιουργεί τοξικά, τα οποία απορροφούνται από τα έντερα, κι έτσι περνάνε μέσα στο αίμα απ\' όπου διοχετεύονται σ\' ολόκληρο το σώμα. Αυτή η εξάπλωση των τοξικών βοηθάει στη δημιουργία διαφόρων αρρωστιών.


Μερικά παραδείγματα:

- Πριν μερικούς μήνες, έγινε ένας διαγωνισμός στο πανεπιστήμιο Delhi, \"Ποιος θα πιεί την περισσότερη Coke\". Ο νικητής ήπιε 8 μπουκάλια και πέθανε επί τόπου από την υπερβολική δόση «μελανικής διοξύνης» στο αίμα του και μη επαρκής οξυγονόσεως. Από τότε, ο πρύτανης απαγόρεψε τα αναψυκτικά από την καντίνα του πανεπιστημίου.


- Κάποιος έβαλε ένα σπασμένο δόντι σε ένα μπουκάλι Pepsi όπου μετά από 10 ημέρες αυτό διαλύθηκε! Τα δόντια και τα κόκαλα είναι τα μόνο ανθρώπινα όργανα που μένουν άθικτα αρκετό καιρό μετά από τον θάνατο μας.


Φανταστείτε τι μπορεί να κάνει αυτό το αναψυκτικό στα ευαίσθητα έντερα σας και στο εσωτερικό του στομάχου σας που καταλήγει!


Στην... υγειά μας;

----------


## Ακροβατης

αν ειναι δυνατον!!!πολυ καλο το θεμα γιατι θεωρουσαμε την κολα αθωα.....
για τον καφε ξερεις κατι?μπορουμε να πινουμε σε μετριες βεβαια ποσοτητες.πχ 2 την ημερα

----------


## Alobar

Εγώ Ολγάκι δε τους συμπαθούσα ποτέ. Πίνω έναν μόνο το πρωΐ. Λόγω ομοιοπαθητικής είναι ή ντε - καφεϊνέ ή ελληνικός. Δε μου χρειάζεται η διέγερση της καφεΐνης, να μου λείπει το βύσσινο. Και σπιτική βυσσινάδα τώρα που το λέμε. Επίσης πράσινο τσάϊ και μελάκι. Κάνε το πείραμα με τη λεκάνη. Μια χαρά λέμε...

:D

----------


## Ακροβατης

ayrio πρωι θα το δικιμασω:d παω για νανι ηταν μια ομορφη μερα σημερα:P KAΛΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ!!!:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> παιδια μπορει να μην εχω γραψει καθολου σε αυτο το topik ομως σας διαβαζω....
> ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ εισαι ωραιος ρε ΜΑΝ
> και σε αυτο το τελευταιο που ειπες olgaki82 οτι η ΖΩη ειναι πολυ ομορφη στα απλα πραγματα !
> εχω να πω οτι ΕΓΡΑΨΕς!!!!
> 
> ( ανοιγει και βλεπετε καλυτερα μονο με explorer7)


΄

συνέχισε να επικοινωνείς μαζί μας, θοδωρή. εγώ σήμερα πήγα στην ομάδα μου, μοιράστηκα το τι πιστεύω για το θέμα που είχαμε, και μίλησα για την ανάρρωση μου. πιστεύω ότι είμαι από τους τυχερούς που απεξαρτώνται από το αλκόολ. και να γιατί: έχω τη δουλειά μου, έχω το σπίτι μου, από ευθυνες έχω μόνο εμένα. τι να είχα άλλο για να μη ξανακυλήσω δηλαδή; κοιτάζω δίπλα μου και βλέπω πολύ χειρότερες καταστάσεις σε ανθρώπους που πιθανόν να είναι και αξιολογότεροι από την αφεντιά μου. και προσπαθώ, όταν φυσικά το θέλουν, να βοηθήσω όπου μπορώ. δεν το κάνω από μεγαλοψυχία, το κάνω γιατί κι εγώ βοηθιέμαι από αυτή τη διαδικασία. παίρνω δύναμη και κινητοποιούμαι καλύτερα όταν λειτουργώ έτσι. και λόγω δουλειάς έχω να κάνω με νέους ανθρώπους και αυτό με μπολιάζει με αισιοδοξία και δύναμη. έχω κι εγώ τα προβλήματα μου, έχω τα στραβά κι ανάποδα του χαρακτήρα μου, αλλά πολλά από αυτά με κάνουν ανθρώπινο βρε αδελφέ! τελειότητα; όχι ευχαριστώ, σκέτη πλήξη θα είναι, μπρρρ!!!!!

----------


## arktos

έκοψα το αλκοόλ και έπινα κόκα κόλα.άμα κόψω και τη κόκα κόλα τι να πίνω λέτε?

----------


## Ακροβατης

xumoys,tsai,isws ligo kafe se normal posotita.σολολατα,γαλα.βασικα εγω την εχω καταβρει στο ντοματοχυμο με τριμενο παγο και elaxisto ταμπασκο.κατι σαν μπλαντι μερι δηλαδη αλλα χωρις αλκοολ:)

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα. Υπάρχουν αναψυκτικά μικρότερων εταιριών που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με την κόλα. Μάλιστα η εταιρία \'αγωνίζεται\' να κλείσει τις επιχειρήσεις αυτές. Εγώ πίνω κυρίως αυτό που είναι τύπου \'κόλα\', το γνωστό \'Μπυράλ\' που η γεύση του μου θυμίζει περισσότερο τη μαστίχα \'Big Bubble\' :P . \'Μπυράλ\' είναι η ονομασία της γεύσης και όχι η εταιρία. Λυπάμαι πολύ όταν βλέπω πιτσιρικάκια με κόλα στο χέρι. Ό,τι πιο άθλιο κυκλοφορεί αλλά πάντα δυστυχώς με τεράστια απήχηση. 

:o

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα:)3 εβδομαδες σημερα!!τι ομορφη που ειναι η ζωη οταν της χαμογελας και εσυ!!!

----------


## Remedy

ολγακι χαμογελα, η ζωη ειναι μια τρελλα :):):)

----------


## Dimitra23

Ολγακι,ενα μεγαλο μπραβο κι απο μενα!Συνεχισε ετσι για να κερδισεις τη ζωη σου.Εισαι δυνατη ,κι εγω προσωπικα σε θαυμαζω,ξεροντας ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να πολεμας μια εξαρτηση σαν κι αυτη...Μη φοβασαι τιποτα.Προχωρα και απαιτησε τα παντα απο τη ζωη κι απο τον εαυτο σου.Σου αξιζουν αλλωστε.Μονο αυτοι που δεν πολεμουν για κατι καλυτερο δεν αξιζουν τιποτα καλυτερο.Εσυ ομως αποδεικνυεις καθε μερα που περνας χωρις αυτο το θανατηφορο υγρο πως εισαι μαχητρια.Εχεις το σεβασμο και το θαυμασμο μου.Να σαι καλα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

διμιτρουλα βαλσαμο τα λογια σου.σε ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου

----------


## Dimitra23

Ολγακι,εδω μεσα ο καθενας απο μας παλευει καθημερινα με το δικο του δαιμονα..αλλος με τις φοβιες του,αλλος με την αρρωστια του,αλλος με το πενθος του..Αλλα η μαχη με το αλκοολ κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη ειναι απο τις πιο δυσκολες αν οχι η δυσκολοτερη.Γιατι βρισκεται παντου εκει εξω απενοχοποιημενο για τους περισσοτερους,ετοιμο να σε αρπαξει ξανα στα νυχια του σε μια στιγμη αδυναμιας.Γι αυτο και για αλλους λογους ειπα πως θαυμαζω το δικο σου αγωνα.Ισως και λογω της μαμας μου καμια φορα να γινομαι υπερβολικη με το αλκοολ,ισως να μην ειμαι και απολυτα αντικειμενικη,αλλα ετσι νιωθω.Και θελω να εκφραστω επιτελους μονο με συναισθηματα κι οχι με λεξεις περασμενες απο το φιλτρο της λογικης.Αρκει βεβαια να μην κανω κακο σε κανενα,χιχιχι...

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καλημερα:)3 εβδομαδες σημερα!!τι ομορφη που ειναι η ζωη οταν της χαμογελας και εσυ!!!


οντως ετσι ειναι ολγακι μου!:)

----------


## 8odwris

Μα παρενθεση στην παρενθεση του Alobar που συμφωνω να ανοιξεις ενα τοπικ για τους ΑΑ αλλα και το θεμα με την κοκα κολα ξεχωριστα....
Πολυ σημαντικες οι πληροφοριες που εγραψες για την κολα.. καποιες της ειχα ακουστα...αλλες οχι..
Να συμπληρωσω και γω 
κατι που ειδα και διαβασα περισι για την pepsi cola ,δεν εχει διαφορα , το ενα με το αλλο αναψυκτικο απλα με αυτο εγινε αυτο που θα σας περιγραψω και με αυτο μετα δοκιμασαν να δουνε τι εγινε και το καναν πειραμα....

Ενα παιδακι λοιπον καπου στο εξωτερικο πεθανε ξαφνικα κανοντας στην κυριολεξια μπαμ το στομαχι του και βγηκαν τα σωθικα του ολα εξω....

Τι ειχε συμβει?

Αν ειναι δυνατον.....

Ειχε φαει καραμελες ΜΕντος...σε συνδιασμο πινοντας πεψη κολα...

Αν ειναι δυνατον....

Μετα εκαναν πειραμα πανω σε αυτο...

Βαζοντας μεσα σε ενα μπουκαλι μεγαλο του 1μιση λιτρου Πεψη , Καραμελες ΜΕντος...

Το αποτελεσμα?

Το μπουκαλι αρχισε να βραζει με ταχυτατους ρυθμους μεχρι που εκτιναχθηκε ολο το περιεχομενο του ολο εξω σαν συντριβανη Βομβα με υπερβολικη πιεση -δυναμη μπρος τα επανω...
Εκτος το κακομοιρο το παιδακι..
Το τραγικο ειναι οτι ολα αυτα μεντος , κολες κ.λ.π ακομα κυκλοφορουν ανενοχλητα....
Αισχος
ολα για το χρημα ρε γαμωτο ... μα ΟΛΑ?? ΟΛα ομως πια?
Νευριασα τωρα που το ξαναθυμηθηκα...
Λοιπον εγω εκλεισα με αυτο το θεμα ..

ΠΑμε τωρα στα του εδω θεματος...
:)

olgaki 3 εβδομαδες ε ευγε ρε θηριο... μπορω να νιωσω στο περιπου πως νιωθεις..ειναι ολα πολυ ομορφα και οντως το οτι εισαι 3 βδομαδες χωρις την ουσια μεσα σου καταφερε ο εγκεφαλος σου, ο οργανισμος σου, το Μεσα σου , ΕΣΥ!
Καταφερε το olgaki να δει την πραγματικοτητα και την ομορφια του κοσμου, ναι οπως καλα προειπες σε απλα αλλα ταυτοχρονα πολυ σημαντικα ειναι η αληθεια και η Ομορφια , ποσο μαλλον και κυριος για εναν ανθρωπο που επανεντασετε ξανα στην Ζωη,
που καπιος αλλος που ειναι μεσα στην Ζωη χωρις καμια σχεση με ουσιες μεσα στην σκoτουρα της καθημερινοτητας τα εχει Ξεχασει , η δεν τα βλεπει , η δεν τα εκτιμαει......

Την ομορφια που μπορει να δεις στο χαμογελο ενος μωρου στον δρομο,την ομορφια μυριζοντας λουλουδι, την ομορφια στο να ξυπνας το πρωι βλεπωντας τον ηλιο , στο να κανεις Aτομικη περιποιηση, 
στο να κοιμασε στο κρεβατι σου αγκαλια με τον μορφεα τον θεο των ονειρων και οχι με το μπουκαλι με το αλκοολ αγκαλια ... στο να μιλας με ανθρωπους που πριν δεν μιλαγες πρωτα μοιραζωντας την αληθεια σου και να εισαι περηφανη για αυτο..!!
\"Δωσε \"
\"Κρατα\" 
Αυτα ειναι!!!!
YΓ Δεν ξερω τι μουσικη ακους , εγω ακουω σχεδον ολα τα ειδη αρκει να με αγκιζει...
Αφιερωνω σε εσενα και σε οπιον τον Αγκιζει το παρακατω κομματι... θα καταλαβεις οταν δωσεις βαση στον Στοιχο....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqSiBd6EYjE


ΜΕ εκτιμηση Θοδωρης!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι τα καταφερνω προσπαθω και συνεχιζω σταθερα:) o δρομος θα ναι μακρυς και δυσκολος,αλλα αυτο με προκαλει γιατι&lt;&lt;τα κερδη&gt;&gt; που θα αποκομησω στη ζωη μετα απο ολο αυτο θα ναι ανεκτιμητα...
εχω κ τους γονεις μου κοντα μου και νιωθω ομορφα.γιατι φιλους μπορει να μην εχω,στα δυσκολα οι περισσοτεροι φευγουν.καθε πρωι ομως παιρνω ενα μπρaβο και μια ζεστη αγκαλια απο τους δικους μου και αυτο με γεμιζει περηφανια:)
να εισαι καλα θοδωρη μου με τη θετικη ενεργεια και αισιοδοξια που παντα μου δινεις:)

----------


## Alobar

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μπράβο Όλγα και για την οικογένειά σου. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τέτοια στήριξη, αλλά δε με πολυαπασχολεί. Θοδωρή, τί να πω για το γεγονός αυτό; Ας μη μιλήσω για ευθύνες γονέων, ειδικά σε θέματα διατροφής γιατί θα \'ξεφύγω\'. Όλα στην παιδεία μας ανάγονται, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Έπαθα το εξής. Εκεί που ήμουν έτοιμη να πατήσω \'καταχώρηση νέου θέματος\', βγήκα εκτός νετ. Πάει το κείμενο, αλλά οκ, θα γίνει αύριο. Απ\' τις λίγες φορές που δε το έγραψα αρχικά στο word. Προς το παρόν, χαίρομαι που βρήκα μια τοποθέτηση του μέλους \'Pops\', έστω και αναδρομικά, από τόπικ του 2004. Εκφράζει ακριβώς τη δική μου περίπτωση αλκοολισμού και νομίζω ότι το έγραψα εγώ! :P. Μια μικρή γεύση με την απάντηση του μέλους, κι αν μου τη δώσει, ξεκινάω ξανά το κείμενό μου απόψε.

:P

\'Τα manuals όμως (σε ποια αναφέρεσαι αλήθεια; )για να χαρακτηρίσουν κάτι ως διαταραχή πρέπει να τηρούνται προϋποθέσεις χρονικές (συχνότητα) στα συμπτώματα. Είπες ότι \"Ειναι διαταραχη γιατι συνδεεται με τις κυριοτερες διαταραχες -σχιζοφρενεια, διπολικη νοσο- και απο την αλλη με δυο απο τις πιο κοινες διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας τη μεθοριακη και την αντικοινωνικη\". Το ότι έχει κοινά χαρακτηριστικά ή συνδέεται ως σύμπτωμα με άλλες \"διαταραχές\" ή γενικά προβληματικές συμπεριφορές δεν κάνει το ποτό \"διαταραχή\" από μόνο του. Συγγνώμη, απλώς είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητη με τις ταμπέλες.\'.
(Από το θέμα \'Κάπνισμα και αλκοόλ: στυλ ή πρόβλημα;\').

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ναι τα καταφερνω προσπαθω και συνεχιζω σταθερα:) o δρομος θα ναι μακρυς και δυσκολος,αλλα αυτο με προκαλει γιατι&lt;&lt;τα κερδη&gt;&gt; που θα αποκομησω στη ζωη μετα απο ολο αυτο θα ναι ανεκτιμητα...
> εχω κ τους γονεις μου κοντα μου και νιωθω ομορφα.γιατι φιλους μπορει να μην εχω,στα δυσκολα οι περισσοτεροι φευγουν.καθε πρωι ομως παιρνω ενα μπρaβο και μια ζεστη αγκαλια απο τους δικους μου και αυτο με γεμιζει περηφανια:)
> να εισαι καλα θοδωρη μου με τη θετικη ενεργεια και αισιοδοξια που παντα μου δινεις:)


να θυμάσαι, Όλγα: μια θέση για το καθετί και το καθετί στη θέση του. αυτό μπορεί να ισχύσει για αντικείμενα, καταστάσεις, συναισθήματα, ανθρώπους. οι φίλοι που έφυγαν θα έφευγαν κάποια στιγμή έτσι κι αλλιώς. απλώς αγνοούσαμε το χρόνο αναχώρησης. όταν δήλωσα φανερά τον αλκοολισμό μου, βίωσα πολλή έκπληξη. άνθρωποι που πίστευα ότι με αγαπούσαν έφυγαν και άλλοι που ήμουν σίγουρος ότι αδιαφορούσαν για μένα μου συμπαραστάθηκαν όσο και όπως μπόρεσαν. αλλά το χειρότερο το βίωσα όταν στην ανάρρωσηό άνθρωπος που είχα λατρέψει για καλύτερο μου φίλο, με έδιωξε βίαια από τη ζωή του. το άντεξα και τώρα ξέρω ότι μπορώ να αντέξω και άλλα. απλά οι προσδοκίες μου για τους ανθρώπους κατέβηκαν πάρα πολύ. όλα γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο και συνήθως αυτός ο λόγος αξίζει τον κόπο. καληνύχτα.

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μπράβο Όλγα και για την οικογένειά σου. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τέτοια στήριξη, αλλά δε με πολυαπασχολεί. Θοδωρή, τί να πω για το γεγονός αυτό; Ας μη μιλήσω για ευθύνες γονέων, ειδικά σε θέματα διατροφής γιατί θα \'ξεφύγω\'. Όλα στην παιδεία μας ανάγονται, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Έπαθα το εξής. Εκεί που ήμουν έτοιμη να πατήσω \'καταχώρηση νέου θέματος\', βγήκα εκτός νετ. Πάει το κείμενο, αλλά οκ, θα γίνει αύριο. Απ\' τις λίγες φορές που δε το έγραψα αρχικά στο word. Προς το παρόν, χαίρομαι που βρήκα μια τοποθέτηση του μέλους \'Pops\', έστω και αναδρομικά, από τόπικ του 2004. Εκφράζει ακριβώς τη δική μου περίπτωση αλκοολισμού και νομίζω ότι το έγραψα εγώ! :P. Μια μικρή γεύση με την απάντηση του μέλους, κι αν μου τη δώσει, ξεκινάω ξανά το κείμενό μου απόψε.
> 
> :P
> 
> \'Τα manuals όμως (σε ποια αναφέρεσαι αλήθεια; )για να χαρακτηρίσουν κάτι ως διαταραχή πρέπει να τηρούνται προϋποθέσεις χρονικές (συχνότητα) στα συμπτώματα. Είπες ότι \"Ειναι διαταραχη γιατι συνδεεται με τις κυριοτερες διαταραχες -σχιζοφρενεια, διπολικη νοσο- και απο την αλλη με δυο απο τις πιο κοινες διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας τη μεθοριακη και την αντικοινωνικη\". Το ότι έχει κοινά χαρακτηριστικά ή συνδέεται ως σύμπτωμα με άλλες \"διαταραχές\" ή γενικά προβληματικές συμπεριφορές δεν κάνει το ποτό \"διαταραχή\" από μόνο του. Συγγνώμη, απλώς είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητη με τις ταμπέλες.\'.
> (Από το θέμα \'Κάπνισμα και αλκοόλ: στυλ ή πρόβλημα;\').


καληνύχτα alobar. περιμένω το πόνημα σου με λαχτάρα, θα έλεγα. δεν έχω πιεί και σήμερα, ούτε και χθες όμως. για αύριο να το αφήσω στα χεράκια του θεού, τι λες; του δικού μου θεού όμως, έτσι;

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καθε πρωι ομως παιρνω ενα μπρaβο και μια ζεστη αγκαλια απο τους δικους μου και αυτο με γεμιζει περηφανια:)


εμενα ποτε δεν μου ειπαν μπραβο που εκοψα το αλκοολ:(

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καθε πρωι ομως παιρνω ενα μπρaβο και μια ζεστη αγκαλια απο τους δικους μου και αυτο με γεμιζει περηφανια:)
> 
> 
> εμενα ποτε δεν μου ειπαν μπραβο που εκοψα το αλκοολ:(


με αφήνεις άναυδη...θέλει δύναμη να το κόψεις...και οι γονείς μου και οι φίλοι μου χάρηκαν πολύ και μου το έδειξαν.ferro, δεν τους ρώτησες γιατί.δεν το συζήτησες με τον ψυχίατρο σου?

----------


## Ακροβατης

auto που με προβληματιζει ειναι το απαισιο ψεμμα που ειχα πει στους γονεις μου οταν επινα.επειδη καθε βραδυ γυρνουσα σπιτι πιωμενη για ενα μηνα δεν με αφηναν να βγω.επεινα κρυφα στο σπιτι ομως.και τους ειπα μετα απο λιγο οτι και καλα γνωρισα καπιον και τα παμε καλα και μαλακιες και ψεμματα οτι κ αυτος ο καποιος δεν πινει μονο και μονο για να μπορω να βγαινω και να πεινω.τωρα πως να τους πω την αληθεια?οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενας και ειπα απαισια ψεμματα?οχι θα χασουν τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια τους.αυτο μονο μπαλωνεται ,να πω δηλαδη οτι χωρισα.δεν ξερω εχω τρομερες τυψεις

----------


## Ακροβατης

πως να πω οτι δημιουργησα εναν υποτιθεμενο γκομενο για να βγαινω εξω και να πινω?τι τρομερο λαθος.μακαρι να γυρνουσε ο χρονος πισω

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> εμενα ποτε δεν μου ειπαν μπραβο που εκοψα το αλκοολ:(
> 
> ...


βασικα οταν τους λεω \"τωρα πια δεν πινω\",μου λενε \"αυτο ελειψε\"
ισως εχουν χαρει και δεν το δειχνουν.δεν ξερω...

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΦΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΑΡΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΥΟΥΝ.ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ:)

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σιγουρα εχουν χαρει φερο.
αλλα το φοβουνται τοσο πολυ που δεν θελουν ουτε να μιλανε γι αυτο, μηπως ετσι ξορκισουν το κακο...

----------


## ferro

remedy kai olgaki εχετε δικιο τελικα.
εχουν χαρει απλα δεν το δειχνουν.
κραταν μια \"πισινη\" επειδη φοβουνται μια ενδεχομενη υποτροπη.

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Εμένα η μητέρα μου ανήκει σε μια κατηγορία ανθρώπων που δυστυχώς ζει για τους άλλους. Προσωπικά δε μου \'συγχώρεσε\' το γεγονός πως εγώ θα \'έπρεπε\' να ήμουν αλλιώς, δηλ. με βάση κάποια στοιχεία της ζωής μου, να είχε εξελιχθεί αυτή διαφορετικά. Στην ουσία δε παραδέχτηκε ποτέ ότι ήμουν αλκοολική, καθώς και το δικό της μερίδιο σε αυτό, με το \'φόβο\' του περιγύρου. Έπινα κυρίως για να αμύνομαι απέναντι στη συμπεριφορά των γονιών μου. Με πατέρα εθισμένο στο τζόγο και μια μητέρα \'πιστή\' στον μικρότερο αδερφό μου, παραγκωνίστηκα παντελώς. \'Μπράβο\' δεν άκουσα ποτέ, ούτε καν όταν πέτυχα στις πανελλήνιες πριν χρόνια. Σήμερα, μου ζητάει με τον τρόπο της να επανορθώσω μέσα σ\' ένα πεντάμηνο για τα 15 ολόκληρα χρόνια του πιώματος, παραβλέποντας ταυτόχρονα τα όσα έχω καταφέρει - μικρά ή μεγάλα σ\' αυτή τη ζωή - και αρνούμενη την οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη. Ο αγώνας μου δεν έχει κανέναν συμπαραστάτη από πλευράς ψυχολογικής στήριξης, παρά μόνο από οικονομικής πλευράς, πράγμα που της δίνει \'πάτημα\' για το ρόλο μιας μητέρας \'ηρωΐδας\'. Αυτή η μητέρα όμως, έπρεπε να έχει απομακρυνθεί χρόνια πριν από έναν σύζυγο ανεύθυνο και ένα περιβάλλον που δημιουργούσε μιζέρια και καταπίεση. Όλγα, γνώμη μου είναι να μην αποκαλύψεις καν το \'ψέμμα\' σου. Δε τρέχει και τίποτα και στην τελική η βιολογική σου πλέον ανάγκη να ζεις με πιώμα σε οδήγησε σε αυτό. Εγώ \'ένιψα τας χείρας\' με τη δική μου μητέρα και δε περιμένω τίποτα. Αυτά.

;)

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ALOBAR:) ΟΙ γονεις νομιζω οτι καποιες φορες μας εμποδιζουν να μεγαλωσουμε.εγω πχ οσο επινα εκριναν τα λαθη μου κοιτουσαν και μετροθσαν το ποσο επινα και ειχε φτασει σε σημειο ο πατερας να μου πει οτι πινω γιατι δεν δουλευω κ δεν εχω κατι να ασχοληθω εκτος απο το αγχος μου.ποτε δεν καθισε να συζητησει μαζι μου γιατι επεινα και γιατι ειχα αγχος.φυσικα και τωρα χαρηκαν δεν ειναι και λιγο να με βλεπουν καλα.αλλα ισως χρειαζομουν περισσοτερη επικοινωνια τοτε.τοτε η ολγα παντα ειχε αδικο επειδη επεινε...

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eτσι ειναι! φυσικα και εχουν χαρει !!
Απλα οι ανθρωποι πολλες φορες δεν εξωτερικευουν αυτο που θελουν να πουν - δεν εκφραζοντε ...ειτε γιατι ετσι εμαθαν απο παιδια ειτε απο εγωισμο που παλι δημιουργηθηκε απο καταστασεις απο την παιδικη ηλικια.......
Ειναι δυνατον η ιδια η μανα που σε γεννησε να μην χαιρετε???
Φυσικα και χαιρετε αλλα συγανα.....με πιανεις??
Ι ισως υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να μην θελουν να σου δειξουν την χαρα τους για να μην \"το παρεις πανω σου\" και \"ξεθαρεψεις\" και ξανα επιστρεψεις\"...
Ενα ειναι σιγουρο σ αγαπουν με τον δικο τους Τροπο....

----------


## giota

Είναι σίγουρο ότι χαίρονται και σ\'αγαπούν.Συνέχισε φερρούλα έτσι και θα δείς όχι μόνο αγάπη πολλά περισσότερα

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> auto που με προβληματιζει ειναι το απαισιο ψεμμα που ειχα πει στους γονεις μου οταν επινα.επειδη καθε βραδυ γυρνουσα σπιτι πιωμενη για ενα μηνα δεν με αφηναν να βγω.επεινα κρυφα στο σπιτι ομως.και τους ειπα μετα απο λιγο οτι και καλα γνωρισα καπιον και τα παμε καλα και μαλακιες και ψεμματα οτι κ αυτος ο καποιος δεν πινει μονο και μονο για να μπορω να βγαινω και να πεινω.τωρα πως να τους πω την αληθεια?οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενας και ειπα απαισια ψεμματα?οχι θα χασουν τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια τους.αυτο μονο μπαλωνεται ,να πω δηλαδη οτι χωρισα.δεν ξερω εχω τρομερες τυψεις


olgaki θα σου πω κατι..

Μην ψαχνεις να βαλεις στον εαυτουλη σου προβληματα ντε και καλα επειδη εισαι καλα...
τι εννοω?
Ξερεις πολοι ανθρωποι Ειναι καλα και δεν το αντεχουν αυτο...
Δεν εχουν μαθει να διαχειριζοντε το \"καλα\" και αναστατωνοντε αγχονοντε δημιουργουν προβληματα στον εαυτο τους ενω δε θα πρεπε καν να τα σκεφτοντε ..
ΚΑι συμβαινει αυτο επειδη μια ζωη μαθαμε να μην ειμαστε \"καλα\" να μην ειμαστε ηρεμοι να ειμαστε μεσα στην καταθληψη ..μεσα στο αγχος ..μεσα στους φοβους.....

Αυτο το καινουργιο το \"καλα\" μας \"τρομαζει\" ειναι δυσκολο να το διαχειριστουμε και αντιδρουμε με πανικους διαφορους....
Προσπαθωντας να ξανα βαλουμε στον εαυτο μας προβληματα και αγχοι επειδη αυτο ειναι το γνωριμο για μας μια ζωη...
Οι σκεψεισ που σου δημιουργουντε δεν ειναι αληθινες....
οταν ερχοντε δωστους μια σφαλιαρα και πες τους να παν απο κει που ρθαν...!!
ολα ειναι στο μυαλο...

Ειμαστε ΚΑλα ομως ρε συ!! ειμαστε καθαροι !! 

Το χεις καταλαβει??

Η να το ξανα πω!!??

ΑΠολαυσε το!!

----------


## Alobar

Καλησπέρα παιδιά κι ελπίζω να είστε καλά. Μια μικρή παράκληση με όλο το θάρρος. Μήπως είναι εύκολο να μη χρησιμοποιείται το α\' πληθυντικό πρόσωπο κατά τη διατύπωση των απόψεών μας; Χίλια συγγνώμη, αλλά με ενοχλεί η ταμπελοποίηση. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και μοναδικός. Σας ευχαριστώ.

:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

Nαι αλομπαρ εχεις δικιο ο καθενας ειναι διαφορετικος..θοδωρη ναι αφου ειμαι καλα ας αφησω τον εαυτο μ ελευθερο να το απολαυσει χωρις τυψεις:)

----------


## Alobar

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου μικρή μου Όλγα... :P. Σου ρίχνω και 11 χρόνια βλέπεις. Οι τύψεις αφορούν παρελθόντες χρόνους και μόνον. Και με ό,τι έγινε ή και δεν έγινε μέσα σ\' αυτούς. Βέβαια, το \'ό,τι δεν έγινε\' δυστυχώς έχει να κάνει και με το χρόνο στην περίπτωσή μου ας πούμε. Κάποια πράγματα δε μπορεί να γίνουν πια. Αυτή η αποδοχή όμως, είναι πώς θα τη δει κανείς. Κι εγώ τη βλέπω ως μη ανασταλτικό παράγοντα. Γιατί σαφώς μπορούν να γίνουν κάποια άλλα.

:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μμμμμμ...άλομπαρ με προβλημάτισες με την ταμπελοποίηση και θέλω να΄ρωτήσω το ολγάκι κάτι, τώρα που πέρασε ο καιρός και νιώθει πιο δυνατή.

Ολγάκι μου, τι σε έκανε να πιστεύεις πως είχες πλέον γίνει αλκοολική?
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για σένα Αλ και φυσικά αν θέλετε μου απαντάτε.

Ξέρετε γιατί ρωτάω?
Είχα μια κουβέντα με μια φίλη μου χτες, η οποία μου έλεγε πως ο άντρας της είναι αλκοολικός γιατί όλο το καλοκαίρι στο εξοχικό δεν σταμάτησε να πίνει. Ξεκίναγε με μπύρες και το βράδυ κοιμόταν μετά από πολύ ουίσκι. Εγώ της έλεγα πως είναι υπερβολική, καθώς ακόμη και αυτούς που ξέρω ότι δεν πίνουν πολύ, το καλοκαίρι ξεφεύγουν στις διακοπές...

Με λίγα λόγια, που σταματάει η χρήση και που αρχίζει η κατάχρηση?

Μήπως γινόμαστε υπερβολικοί από φόβο και από άγνοια πολλές φορές?

----------


## Alobar

Γεια θεοφανία. Η δική μου θέση είναι η εξής: έχω αναλύσει την εξάρτησή μου απ\' τη ρίζα. Πλήρης γνώση χωρίς κανένα κενό. Θα μου πεις, πώς είσαι τόσο σίγουρη; Πρόχειρα θα σου πω πως αν δεν ήμουν, θα υπήρχε κάποιο \'τσιγκλισματάκι\'. Έτσι λειτουργώ από μικρή. Ναι, έχω κερδίσει το στοίχημα γιατί έχω αποφασίσει πως εγώ ελέγχω το μυαλό μου κι όχι αυτό εμένα. Είναι κι ο βασικός λόγος που απομακρύνθηκα απ\' το πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης στο οποίο μετείχα. Απέχω πολύ απ\' το δικό τους σκεπτικό κι ακόμη προβληματίζομαι για το πώς θα τα γράψω. Είναι πάρα πολλά αυτά που θέλω να πω.
Όσο για τον άνδρα της φίλης σου, το \'δε σταμάτησε να πίνει\' λέει πολλά. Τί πάει να πει \'διακοπές\' Θεοφανία μου; Το αλκοόλ, ως κοινωνικά αποδεκτή συνήθεια, γίνεται πρόσχημα για ένα σωρό καταστάσεις. Και μη ξεχνάς πως πολλοί είναι αν όχι εξαρτημένοι, προβληματικοί και δε το γνωρίζουν. Το Καλοκαίρι ενδείκνυται για να πιούν ό,τι ίσως δε μπόρεσαν στην καθημερινότητά τους, έτσι όπως αυτή υφίσταται για τον καθένα. Μάλλον να προβληματιστεί η φίλη σου λοιπόν.

:)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αλ....με αφορμή εσένα και το ολγάκι, τις τελευταίες μέρες σκέφτομαι πόσοι από τους γνωστούς/φίλους μου δεν πίνουν.
Να σου πω λοιπόν πως κοιτάζοντας τους 65 φίλους μου στο φεισμπουκ, (με τους οποίους κάνω παρέα και διακοπές ενίοτε), πίνουν τουλάχιστον οι 60. Είναι λοιπόν αλκοολικοί όλοι τους?
Δεν υπερασπίζομαι το ποτό, άλλωστε έχω δηλώσει πως μου αρέσει και περνάω καλά μαζί του.
Απλά θέλω να κατάλάβω αυτό που σου είπα και πιστεύω πως ισχύει διαφορετικά για τον καθένα: που σταματά η χρήση και που αρχίζει η κατάχρηση.
Αν μου πεις πως ξυπνούσες το πρωί και αντί να πιεις καφέ, έπινες αλκοόλ, δεν το συζητώ...

----------


## Ακροβατης

egw θεοφανια μου καταλαβα οτι ειχα γινει αλκοολικη οταν τον τελευταιο χρονο ξυπνουσα και αντι για καφε επινα αλκοολ για να μπορεσω να κανω οτιδηποτε.το πιο πολυ διαστημα που αντεχα χωρις αλκολ αντε να τανε 4 μερες ,και το χωρις αλκοολ ητανε και παλι 4 μπυρες για τα δικα μου δεδομενα.καταλαβα οτι αυτο δεν ηταν καταχρηση αλλα πληρη εξαρτηση...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> egw θεοφανια μου καταλαβα οτι ειχα γινει αλκοολικη οταν τον τελευταιο χρονο ξυπνουσα και αντι για καφε επινα αλκοολ για να μπορεσω να κανω οτιδηποτε.το πιο πολυ διαστημα που αντεχα χωρις αλκολ αντε να τανε 4 μερες ,και το χωρις αλκοολ ητανε και παλι 4 μπυρες για τα δικα μου δεδομενα.καταλαβα οτι αυτο δεν ηταν καταχρηση αλλα πληρη εξαρτηση...


Αυτό είπα και στην αλ.....αν ξυπνάς και πίνεις, είναι θέμα.

Αυτό το έχω σκεφτεί εγώ με το τσιγάρο.
Ξυπνώ και το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτομαι είναι να πιω καφέ ΓΙΑ να καπνίσω.
Προσπαθώ να το ελλατώσω, (γιατί ούτε κατά διάνοια δεν νομίζω πως μπορώ να το κόψω), και έχω αποτύχει παταγωδώς εκατοντάδες φορές.

Ολγάκι μου, χαίρομαι που τα καταφέρνεις και είσαι τόσο δυνατή.

----------


## Ακροβατης

σε ευχαριστω.πιστευω πως οπως εβαλα τον εαυτο μου στη διαδικασια του αλκοολισμου αργα και επωδυνα-γιατι αλκολικη δεν εγινα απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη-ετσι αργα και με οσο υπομονη και δυσκολια χρειαστει θα τον βγαλω απο αυτο το λουκι..ειναι κατι που μου το οφειλω:)

----------


## Alobar

Θεοφανία απάντησα σύμφωνα με το \'δε σταμάτησε να πίνει\'. Πες μου ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβω. θα σου πω για μένα αν σε βοηθάει. Έφτασα τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια στο \'ρεκόρ\' των 22 μπυρών, χωρίς όμως να πάψω να είμαι λειτουργική. Σκέψου μόνο ότι είχα δική μου δουλειά και 13 ώρες ορθοστασίας. Ανέπτυξα μεγάλη ανοχή. Αν οι φίλοι σου πίνουν 5 ποτά, ναι κάτι τρέχει. Η ενδεικνυόμενη ποσότητα νομίζω είναι ένα ποτήρι για τις γυναίκες. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα. Έφτασα στο σημείο να ξυπνάω στις 5.30 για να ετοιμαστώ για δουλειά, να πίνω πρώτα μπύρα και μετά καφέ. Λειτουργούσα στην εντέλεια στη δουλειά μου, αλλά αυτό δε συμβαίνει με όλους τους αλκοολικούς. Θα προσπαθήσω να παραθέσω κάποια λινκς.

:)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Που τις έβαζες 22 μπύρες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Και να μη μεθύσεις??????? Και λειτουργική???????????

----------


## Θεοφανία

Για τον άντρα της φίλης μου να σου πω...

Ξεκινούν το μεσημέρι με το φαγητό (μπύρες, δεν ξέρω ακριβή ποσότητα) και το βράδυ ποτά.
Η φίλη μου ανησυχεί γιατί όλο το καλοκαίρι δεν σταμάτησε ουτε μια μέρα να πίνει....

----------


## Ακροβατης

παθαινεις ανοχη πχ εγω επινα ενα πενηνταρακι ουζο το πρωι και στο γραφειο του πατερα μ που πηγαινα γιατι τον βοηθαω ημουν νορμαλ.μετα το μεσημερι ενα ακομη πενηνταρακι και απο τις 5 και μετα μπυρες 2 εξαδες.η πληρη καταντια............

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μη σκέφτεσαι έτσι και μη το βάζεις στο μυαλό σου σαν κατάντια....Πέρασες μια δύσκολη φάση, βρήκες παρηγοριά στο ποτό, αλλά τώρα τελείωσε και είσαι καλά.
Όταν με το καλό δυναμώσεις και ξεπεράσεις ότι σε ταλαιπωρεί θα βγαίνεις, θα πίνεις τα ποτάκια σου και δεν θα φοβάσαι πως μπορεί να ξαναπεράσεις τα ίδια. 
Ξέρω μια κοπέλα που είχε φτάσει να πίνει ένα μπουκάλι βότκα την ημέρα, (για να κοιμηθεί όπως μου είπε), το έκοψε μαχαίρι για πάρα πολύ καιρό και τώρα πίνει μόνο όταν υπάρχει λόγος.
Όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι και όλα εξαρτώνται απ τη δυναμή μας.....

----------


## Alobar

Νομίζω ότι ο άντρας της είναι σε \'εξωσυζυγική\' σχέση με το πιώμα... μη κοιτάς εμένα, εγώ το είχα παντρευτεί... :P. Η μπύρα είναι πολύ παρεξηγήσιμη επειδή είναι ακόμη πιο κοινωνικώς αποδεκτή, λόγω χαμηλότερης περιεκτικότητας. Ποιός θα σε κοιτάξει περίεργα αν την πίνεις μαζί με το φαγάκι;... για σκέψου να έτρωγες όμως με μια μπουκάλα ρούμι έ;... κι όμως, κάνει απ\' τα χειρότερα μεθύσια... εγώ που λες, λειτουργική μέχρι την κατάρρευση, μια κι έξω. Σε συνδιασμό με υπερκόπωση, μάλλον φαντάζεσαι. Ευτυχώς, το συμβάν έγινε στον ιδιωτικό μου χώρο. Αν βέβαια μπορεί να πει κανένας \'ευτυχώς\'...

----------


## Ακροβατης

ετσι ειναι θα το ξεπερασω και καποτε θα το θυμαμαι σαν μια δυσκολη φαση οπως λες που μεσα απο αυτην θα εχω κερδισει δυναμη και εμπειριες:)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Για τον άντρα της φίλης μου να σου πω...
> 
> Ξεκινούν το μεσημέρι με το φαγητό (μπύρες, δεν ξέρω ακριβή ποσότητα) και το βράδυ ποτά.
> Η φίλη μου ανησυχεί γιατί όλο το καλοκαίρι δεν σταμάτησε ουτε μια μέρα να πίνει....


καλα κανει κ ανησυχει. κ ελπιζω να κανει κατι για αυτο.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Το αλκοόλ, ως κοινωνικά αποδεκτή συνήθεια, γίνεται πρόσχημα για ένα σωρό καταστάσεις. Και μη ξεχνάς πως πολλοί είναι αν όχι εξαρτημένοι, προβληματικοί και δε το γνωρίζουν.


μεγαλη αληθεια αυτη alobar

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Νομίζω ότι ο άντρας της είναι σε \'εξωσυζυγική\' σχέση με το πιώμα... μη κοιτάς εμένα, εγώ το είχα παντρευτεί... :P. Η μπύρα είναι πολύ παρεξηγήσιμη επειδή είναι ακόμη πιο κοινωνικώς αποδεκτή, λόγω χαμηλότερης περιεκτικότητας. Ποιός θα σε κοιτάξει περίεργα αν την πίνεις μαζί με το φαγάκι;... για σκέψου να έτρωγες όμως με μια μπουκάλα ρούμι έ;... κι όμως, κάνει απ\' τα χειρότερα μεθύσια... εγώ που λες, λειτουργική μέχρι την κατάρρευση, μια κι έξω. Σε συνδιασμό με υπερκόπωση, μάλλον φαντάζεσαι. Ευτυχώς, το συμβάν έγινε στον ιδιωτικό μου χώρο. Αν βέβαια μπορεί να πει κανένας \'ευτυχώς\'...



για να πω την αμαρτία μου, τις τσάκισα τις κορώνες στις διακοπές και το ευχαριστήθηκα πάααααρα πολύ! (να ανησυχώ που δεν μέθυσα?)

Θεωρώ πως είναι μεγάλη παγίδα το αλκοόλ, αλλά νομίζω πως αν κάνεις χρήση και δεν αφεθείς μπορείς να το κοντρολάρεις...

Είναι ακριβώς ότι σκέφτομαι για το κ...τσιγαρο.
Αν μπορούσα να καπνίζω πέντε την ημέρα θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένη, αλλά δεν μπορώ.....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> egw θεοφανια μου καταλαβα οτι ειχα γινει αλκοολικη οταν τον τελευταιο χρονο ξυπνουσα και αντι για καφε επινα αλκοολ για να μπορεσω να κανω οτιδηποτε.το πιο πολυ διαστημα που αντεχα χωρις αλκολ αντε να τανε 4 μερες ,και το χωρις αλκοολ ητανε και παλι 4 μπυρες για τα δικα μου δεδομενα.καταλαβα οτι αυτο δεν ηταν καταχρηση αλλα πληρη εξαρτηση...


ειχα μια φιλη κ εναν φιλο που ηταν αλκοολικοι. στη φιλη μου, το καταλαβα σταδιακα, κ σιγουρευτηκα μετα απο μερικες εξοδους μας. θυμαμαι, πώς ο σταθερος λογος απομακρυνσης της ηταν η καθε φορα που γινονταν λογος για το ποτο κ ποσο πολυ πινει.

στη δευτερη περιπτωση, του φιλου, τα πραγματα εξελιχθηκαν κ παλι καπως ετσι...

τί συμπερανα: ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να δει κανεις το προβλημα του τελικα.δεν μπορω παρα να μην δω ποσο σημαντικο ειναι αυτο. ισως αυτο να ειναι ενα κομβικο σημειο της ζωης μας. κ ξεκινησα με αφορμη σκεψεις κ γεγονοτα του παρελθοντος για το ποτο, αλλα τελικα μαλλον εχουν εφαρμογη σε καθε προβλημα ψυχικο.

ολγακι, καλη δυναμη κ για την συνεχεια κ μπραβο για τα μεχρι τωρα αποτελεσματα:)

----------


## Alobar

Παιδιά θα σας αφήσω με δυο \'αστειάκια\' που βρήκα... Ολγάκι μη ξεχνάς να το κοροϊδεύεις... να του λες \'ουστ\' και να παίρνεις και ύφος ντίβας... :P. Ελπίζω να γελάσετε! Καλό βράδυ!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ENHyxa5niw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqKjdeajWHE&amp;feature=related

:P

Τώρα είδα Σοφία αυτό που είπες για το τσιγάρο. Μια σκέψη - προβληματισμός και φεύγω. Έχουν χαρακτηρίσει τον αλκοολισμό \'ασθένεια\' - χωρίς βάσιμες επιστημονικές μελέτες, γι\' αυτό είχα παραθέσει τοποθέτηση της Pops -, όταν η εξάρτηση απ\' το τσιγάρο όχι μόνο είναι μεγαλύτερη, αλλά οδηγεί στην πραγματική ασθένεια του καρκίνου, αν και είναι ιάσιμη ευτυχώς σε πολλές περιπτώσεις... είμαι κι εγώ μια... :P. Σαφώς το αλκοόλ οδηγεί σε βία, τροχαία, παραβατικές συμπεριφορές, κάτι που δε γίνεται με το τσιγάρο, αλλά... δεν είναι το κάπνισμα πιο αποδεκτό;... ένα θα σου πω απ\' την εμπειρία μου. Το τσιγάρο κόβεται πιο δύσκολα απ\' το αλκοόλ. Κι ακόμη πιο δύσκολα ελαττώνεται σε σχέση με αυτό.

:P

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλο βραδυ να χεις αλοβαρ:)

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Καλησπέρα παιδιά κι ελπίζω να είστε καλά. Μια μικρή παράκληση με όλο το θάρρος. Μήπως είναι εύκολο να μη χρησιμοποιείται το α\' πληθυντικό πρόσωπο κατά τη διατύπωση των απόψεών μας; Χίλια συγγνώμη, αλλά με ενοχλεί η ταμπελοποίηση. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και μοναδικός. Σας ευχαριστώ.
> 
> :)


 Kαι εγω Alobar θελω να κανω μια παρακληση ωστε οταν λες για κατι που δεν σ αρεσει για καπιους να αναφερεσε ονομαστικα και ξεκαθαρα και αμεσα...ποιος ποιοι??

Αν λεω.. ΑΝ ενοουσες εμενα...τοτε θα σου ελεγα οτι μενεις στης λεξεις και χανεις το νοημα...
Αλλα παλι αν οχι οπως και να χει γινε πιο Αμεσος...
Τα ξανα λεμε.........

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> παθαινεις ανοχη πχ εγω επινα ενα πενηνταρακι ουζο το πρωι και στο γραφειο του πατερα μ που πηγαινα γιατι τον βοηθαω ημουν νορμαλ.μετα το μεσημερι ενα ακομη πενηνταρακι και απο τις 5 και μετα μπυρες 2 εξαδες.η πληρη καταντια............


ετσι ειναι και με την ηρωινη και με καθε ψυχοτροπη ουσια...
παθενεις ανοχη και θες ολο και περισσοτερη ποσοτητα 
Εγω ειχα ξεκινησει με το μισο του εν τεταρτου του γραμμαριου και εφτασα να πινω 6 γραμμαρια την μερα...εκει να δεις καταντια...σε ολοτης το μεγαλειο....
Τεσπα...
Παλια ξινα σταφυλια....

----------


## Ακροβατης

η ζωη ειναι μπροστα μας και μας ανηκει:)Aς της δωσουμε το πιο γλυκο μας χαμογελο:)παω να διαβασω τον αλχημιστη ενα βιβλιο που το χω χρονια και ποτε δεν το ανοιξα:(

----------


## Ακροβατης

kalo vradi na xoyme oloi mas:):)

----------


## Alobar

Θοδωρή γεια σου, είμαι η Alobar. Διακρίνω μια παρεξήγηση που μάλλον δε καταλαβαίνω από πού προέκυψε. Δεν ανέφερα πουθενά ότι \'κάτι δε μου αρέσει σε κάποιον/ους\', δε μιλάω ποτέ με αοριστολογίες. Κι ο Αριστείδης που είναι φίλος μου μίλησε σε α\' πληθυντικό, το διέκρινα σε κάποια ποστς κι αυτό είναι όλο. Δεν απαίτησα κάτι, είναι αντιληπτό. Είμαι σε ένα θέμα για το αλκοόλ και θεωρώ το πρόβλημα του οποιουδήποτε μια ξεχωριστή και προσωπική υπόθεση. Όπως ο,τιδήποτε μπορεί να αφορά έναν άνθρωπο. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και στην προκειμένη και ο κάθε αλκοολικός είναι διαφορετικός. Οι εμπειρίες και οι γνώσεις μου, οδηγούν στις απόψεις μου. Καλή συνέχεια και πάλι σε όλους!

:)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Θοδωρή....μή το παίρνεις προσωπικά...Είναι πολύ σημαντικός ο αγώνας σου, αλλά όντως ο κάθε άνθρωπος και (για μένα), η κάθε εξάρτηση είναι διαφορετική...Δεν το λέω κακοπροαίρετα...

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Θοδωρή γεια σου, είμαι η Alobar. Διακρίνω μια παρεξήγηση που μάλλον δε καταλαβαίνω από πού προέκυψε. Δεν ανέφερα πουθενά ότι \'κάτι δε μου αρέσει σε κάποιον/ους\', δε μιλάω ποτέ με αοριστολογίες. Κι ο Αριστείδης που είναι φίλος μου μίλησε σε α\' πληθυντικό, το διέκρινα σε κάποια ποστς κι αυτό είναι όλο. Δεν απαίτησα κάτι, είναι αντιληπτό. Είμαι σε ένα θέμα για το αλκοόλ και θεωρώ το πρόβλημα του οποιουδήποτε μια ξεχωριστή και προσωπική υπόθεση. Όπως ο,τιδήποτε μπορεί να αφορά έναν άνθρωπο. Ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και στην προκειμένη και ο κάθε αλκοολικός είναι διαφορετικός. Οι εμπειρίες και οι γνώσεις μου, οδηγούν στις απόψεις μου. Καλή συνέχεια και πάλι σε όλους!
> 
> :)


Ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που γενικα και ειδικα εδω μεσα εχω χιλιο αναφερει για την μοναδικοτητα και το ποσο ξεχωριστος ειναι ο καθε ανθρωπος ...
δεν διαφωνουμε σε αυτο...
αλλωστε αυτο το εμαθα και συνηδιτοποιησα ειδικα μεσα στο προγραμμα απεξαρτησης που πηγα.....

Η καθε εξαρτηση ειναι ιδια ειτε απο ηρωινη ειτε απο αλκοολ ειτε απο ανθρωπους ειτε απο τΖογο ..ειτε απο τηλεοραση ..ειτε απο Φαγητο ειτε απο το Ιντερνετ...ιΔΙΑ!!
ο καθε εξαρτημενος ομως σαφως ΝΑΙ και ειναι διαφορετικος

ομως πυστεψε με Αlobar και συ Θεοφανια ....τα συναισθηματα ειναι κοινα και ιδια για ολους τους ανθρωπους...και τοξικομανεις και αλκοολικους και ανθρωπους ασχετους με ουσιες....
Ολοι φοβουντε ολοι χαιροντε ολοι λυπουντε ολοι πονανε ...
Αν εγινε παρεξηγηση τοτε παω πασο...
και ΣΥν χωραμε....

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

παιδιά, προσοχή στα συναισθήματα. τώρα κατάλαβα ότι τα συναισθήματα έχουν και ποιότητα και ποσότητα. γι αυτό, τα συναισθήματα να εκδηλώνονται με προσοχή και φειδώ. και δεν διστάζω να πω ότι θεωρώ πως κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν είναι άξιοι να μοιραστούν τα συναισθήματα μου. είτε δεν τα κατανοούν, είτε τα ξεφτιλίζουν, είτε πιστεύουν ότι τους ανήκουν δικαιωματικά. για αυτό, κρίνω πολύ τώρα πια με ποιούς και σε ποιό βαθμό θα μοιραστώ συναισθήματα και χρόνο. γιατί και τα δύο είναι πολύτιμα. γιατί και τα δύο χτίστηκαν μέσα μου με πολύ κόπο και πολύ αίμα. γιατί και τα δύο είναι ότι πολυτιμότερο έχουμε τελικά. δεν θα επιτρέψω, στο βαθμό που το μπορώ, να αφήσω κανένα, για κανένα λόγο να παίξει με τα συναισθήματα μου και να σπαταλήσει το χρόνο μου. ξέρω και από μόνος μου να τα κάνω καλά και τα δύο, εξ\' ου και ο αλκοολισμός από τον οποίο παίρνω σιγά-σιγά αποστάσεις. καληνύχτα παιδιά και καλημέρα για αύριο.

----------


## Remedy

ποσο δικιο εχεις Αριστειδη....
(αστειο ε?\"Αριστειδης ο δικαιος\" :))

----------


## Alobar

Καληνύχτα Αριστειδούκο! Πήγα να την πέσω, αλλά πουυυυυυ... :P. Θοδωρή, ιτ\'ς οκ. Καληνύχτα και καλημέρα σε όλους μας!

:P

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> Τώρα είδα Σοφία αυτό που είπες για το τσιγάρο. Μια σκέψη - προβληματισμός και φεύγω. Έχουν χαρακτηρίσει τον αλκοολισμό \'ασθένεια\' - χωρίς βάσιμες επιστημονικές μελέτες, γι\' αυτό είχα παραθέσει τοποθέτηση της Pops -, όταν η εξάρτηση απ\' το τσιγάρο όχι μόνο είναι μεγαλύτερη, αλλά οδηγεί στην πραγματική ασθένεια του καρκίνου, αν και είναι ιάσιμη ευτυχώς σε πολλές περιπτώσεις... είμαι κι εγώ μια... :P. *Σαφώς το αλκοόλ οδηγεί σε βία, τροχαία, παραβατικές συμπεριφορές, κάτι που δε γίνεται με το τσιγάρο, αλλά...δεν είναι το κάπνισμα πιο αποδεκτό;...*  ένα θα σου πω απ\' την εμπειρία μου. Το τσιγάρο κόβεται πιο δύσκολα απ\' το αλκοόλ. Κι ακόμη πιο δύσκολα ελαττώνεται σε σχέση με αυτό.
> 
> :P


αλομπαρ
ισως αυτο που λες να ισχυε παλιοτερα, αλλα οχι πια..
για τον απλο λογο οτι το αλκοολ βλαπτει αυτον που το πινει (αν δεν συμπεριλαβουμε καποια παραβατικη συμπεριφορα βεβαια, που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ειναι βεβαιη)
το τσιγαρο ομως βλαπτει και τους γυρω..
και με την τοση ενημερωση περι παθητικου καπνισματος, οσο αμερικανια κι αν μας φανηκε στην αρχη,εχουμε πλεον αρχισει να στραβοκοιταζουμε πολυ περισσοτερο καποιον που θ αναψει τσιγαρο διπλα μας (εγω τουλαχιστον το κανω)...

----------


## Alobar

Ρέμεντυ έχεις δίκιο, το παρέλειψα. Όσοι είστε σε τιβί, βάλτε ΕΤ1! Με συγχωρείς που δε το σχολιάζω όσο θα ήθελα. Βάλτε να δείτε!

:P

----------


## oboro

Βαλαβανίδης, θεός.

Alobar ωραία υπογραφή έχεις. :P

----------


## Remedy

την ειχα προσεξει κι εγω την υπογραφη της αλομπαρ, αλλα δεν την σχολιασα, μικρε μου ομπερον(ομπυρων)

----------


## Alobar

Νά \'στε καλά. Ασχολούμαι με τη λογοτεχνία χρόνια. Κάνω πολλά λογοπαίγνια. Ένα άλλο μου είναι το \'Ο Κύριος Με Θυμών\'...\'. Κι όταν βλέπω το σκυλάκι μιας φίλης, τον Έκτορα, τραγουδάω το \'Έκτορά μου αγιάτρευτε και καημέ μου μεγάλεεεεεε...\'. Ωραία η μέθοδος Βαλαβανίδη! :P. Τεχνικές εκφοβισμού και placebo! Καληνύχτα οριστικά, καλό ξημέρωμα σε όλους!

:P

----------


## Remedy

λολ, ο κυριος με θυμων!!!!!
καληνυχτα και σε σενα αλομπαρ
νασαι καλα!

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα!!τι ελεγε ρε παιδια χθες ο βαλαβανιδης?

----------


## 8odwris

οντως ωραια Αlobar
το τελευταιο μου λογοπαιγνιο μιας και μ αρεσουν και μενα ειναι η ονομασια του site μου 
XRTCUPXRTC δηλαδη ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗΑΠΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ 
:PP :)

----------


## Ακροβατης

απο οκτωβρη θα με ξαναπαρει ο πατερας μου στη δουλεια μου,και μαλιστα αυτη τη φορα οχι μονο με κανονικο μισθο αλλα και με ενσημα!!παιδια με εμπιστευεται ξανα σιγα σιγα!!και μου πε οτι και που δεν τελειωσα ακομη τη σχολη και χρωσταω πολλα δεν εγινε και τιποτα,εχω ολο το χρονο!!!ξαναρχιζω να κανω ονειρα!!!

----------


## arktos

μπράβο olgaki82!;όλα θα τα τακτοποιήσεις στη ζωή σου.

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα Όλγα και στην παρέα. Ο χρόνος είναι υπέρ σου. Έχεις και κίνητρα και θέληση, και στήριξη, που όπως λέγαμε και χθες είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας. Λοιπόν ο Βαλαβανίδης, υποτίθεται ότι είχε ένα πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης με την ονομασία \'Αντιαλκοολική εταιρία: οι φίλοι των ψηλών βουνών\'... :D. Πήγε ο άλλος ο έρμος, και δια της τρομοκρατικής μεθόδου - ο Βαλαβανίδης με μπράβους και ηλεκτρική καρέκλα - το έκοψε! Την πρώτη φορά που ήπιε μια γουλιά, του τηλεφωνήσανε και του είπανε ότι κρατάνε τη γυναίκα του. Τον αναγκάσανε βιαίως να την δει πίσω από ένα παράθυρο να της διοχετεύουν ρεύμα και έκτοτε δε ξαναήπιε. Κάπως έτσι!

:P

----------


## Ακροβατης

:( Σκληρο μου ακουγετε.ωραια τα βιντεακια που μας εστειλες χθες:)

----------


## oboro

Σκληρό? Οχι βρε καμία σχέση, με καθαρά κωμική διάθεση γυρίστηκε η ταινία και φαίνεται :P \'Ενα θέατρο του παραλόγου είναι η εταιρία που παγιδεύει σιγα σιγα τον εθισμένο χειρότερα κι απ΄την εξάρτηση του. Και βέβαια ο Βαλαβανίδης είναι γεννημένος κωμικός. Γυαλίζει του ματακι τ\'!

Καλημέρα :)

----------


## 8odwris

...... Alobar ..μα μεχρι αν διευκρινησεις οτι επροκειτο για 8eatriki komodia kai egω σε πυστεψα οτι μιλουσες για αληθινα γεγονοντα... ...
Και εφριξα....
:(
Αλλα μετα την διευκρινηση σου οκ!!:P;)
ολγακι εργασιααααα ε...!! ετσι ετσι και μαλιστα απο τον πατερα σου ακομα πιο ομορφα τα πραγματα ...
Οχι επειδη ειναι ετοιμη στρωμενη δουλεια ....
... αλλα ειναι και ενας τροπος να ερθετε ακομα πιο \"κοντα\" και να \"γνωριστητε\" ακομα πιο καλα.!...νομιζω...πυστευω...
Μπραβο...!!ευχαριστο!!

Α!!!!!!! δε μου ειπατε την γνωμη σας πως σας εχει φανει το λογοπαιγνιο -ονομασια του διαδυκτιακου μου χωρου??
Επισης Εχω βαλει στην αρχικη σελιδα μολισ μπενετε και ενα shoutbox για ζωντανη επικοινωνια... αν θετε οσοι το χετε επισκεθφει η και οχι ..οσοι θα το επισκευθειτε...γραψτε και εκει ενα κατι.. Θα με χαροποιουσε...ιδιαιτερα να γραψουν εκει μελη - Ανθρωποι σαν εσας απο εδω ....εκει...
Επισης χρονια τωρα καπιοι το ξερουν καπιοι οχι πως..εχω βαλει λινκ στο κατω κατω μερος της αρχικης σελιδας που παραπεμπει εδω στο e-psychology... ;):P
Ολα αυτα ετσι απλα ενημερωτικα και πληροφοριακα ....!

Τα λεμε το βραδυ...:cool:


Παω για Εργασια και Χαρα...:cool:;)

Με εκτιμηση κ σεβασμο Θοδωρης!

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Παιδιά θα σας αφήσω με δυο \'αστειάκια\' που βρήκα... Ολγάκι μη ξεχνάς να το κοροϊδεύεις... να του λες \'ουστ\' και να παίρνεις και ύφος ντίβας... :P. Ελπίζω να γελάσετε! Καλό βράδυ!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ENHyxa5niw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqKjdeajWHE&amp;feature=related


Με την διαφορα .. πως εγω... εγω Alobar οτι εχει να κανει με θεμα εξαρτηση απο ηρωινη η αλκοολ δεν μπορω να αστιευτω ..μα καθολου ομως...
ΚΑθολου ΟΜΩΣ!!
Εσυ πως το κανεις δεν ξερω ..προφανως εισαι σε αλλη φαση απο οτι εγω..
οχι οτι υποτιμω την φαση που εισαι προς θεου.....
Ισως εισαι και σε ανωτερη φαση απο εμενα...
Απλα Το θεωρω πολυ σοβαρο το θεμα Εξαρτησης απο ουσιες...
Τοσο πολυ μαλιστα που ειναι σαν να αστιευομαι για τον θανατο καπιου...
Ετσι...
Τα λεμε..
ΜΕ εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## Alobar

Θοδωρή γειά σου. Έχω ξαναπεί ότι είμαστε διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι. Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι \'απλό\' από μόνο του. Άλλο υπόβαθρο, άλλο σκεπτικό και κυρίως άλλα βιώματα. Ακόμη και κοινά βιώματα αν τυχόν έχουμε, τα βιώνουμε διαφορετικά, εξού και η κάθε εξάρτηση βιώνεται διαφορετικά απ\' τον καθένα. Προφανώς δε κατάλαβες το ότι εγώ διακωμωδώ και κοροϊδεύω την δική ΜΟΥ εξάρτηση , έτσι όπως τη βίωσα κι έτσι όπως σκέφτομαι. Δεν είπα κάπου ότι κοροϊδεύω την εξάρτηση αυτή καθαυτή, ήταν σαφές. Η εξάρτηση λοιπόν, δε μπορεί από μόνη της να είναι ίδια για όλους. Αν μοιάζει με ένα παντελόνι νο 48, σαφώς μου είναι μεγάλο. Σε κάποιον άλλο μπορεί να κάθεται καλά και σε κάποιον να πέφτει πολύ μικρό. Επίσης για να \'υποτιμήσεις\' κάποιον, για οποιοδήποτε θέμα, θα πρέπει να τον γνωρίζεις και να σου έχει δώσει το ανάλογο δικαίωμα. Με τη δική μου οπτική, διακωμωδώ και τον καρκίνο που είχα. Δε μου προσφέρω τίποτα με το να τον έχω στο μυαλό μου. Αυτό δείχνει ότι τον φοβάμαι. Ο άνθρωπος όμως είναι πιο δυνατός απ\' τα δημιουργήματά του. Όλα αυτά τα έχουμε φτιάξει εμείς. Στην τελική, ο φόβος δείχνει αδυναμία και η αδυναμία δεν είναι σύμμαχος παντός είδους απεξάρτησης. Γενικά ο φόβος δεν είναι καλός σύμβουλος. Το να αυτοσαρκάζεται και να αστειεύεται κανείς με τον εαυτό του θέλει πολύ δουλειά γενικότερα. Ο φόβος αφορά ανθρώπους που μάλλον δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι είναι περαστικοί και απλά δεν ανήκω σε αυτούς. Τα ξαναλέμε Θοδωρή, καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Sofia

Alobar, επειδη ακριβως τονιζεις την διαφορετικοτητα του καθε ανθρωπου κ ζητησες την αποφυγη της εκφρασης των συναισθηματων μας ή των αποψεων μας μεσω του α\' πληθυντικου, θελησα να σου γραψω για τον φοβο κ για οσα γραφεις γι αυτο το συναισθημα κ οσους διακατεχονται απο τον φοβο. Σαν να εχεις βαλει ταμπελα στον φοβο \"προσοχη: κίνδυνος ή μη κακό\"!!!

Θα μιλησω λοιπον για μενα προσωπικα τί μου εχει προσφέρει ο φοβος: αδυναμια, ενοχη αλλα και προστασια, συνειδητοποιηση κάποιες αλλες φορες. 

Το να αυτοσαρκαζεται κ να αστειευεται κανεις με τον εαυτο του που ηταν μια παγια τακτικη μου, δεν ηταν για μενα κατι που ήθελε δυναμη, αλλα εκρυβε αδυναμια στο να αντιμετωπισω αυτα που μου συμβαινουν.Ή για να τους χαρισω ή να τους προσδώσω μια μεγαλυτερη ελαφροτητα απο αυτην που διατηρουσαν στην πραγματικοτητα στη ζωη μου.

Αυτα σαν σκεψεις πανω στον φοβο και στην ταμπελοποιηση συναισθηματων κ διαχωριστικων γραμμων τους σε καλα κ μη. Σε αποδεκτα κ μη...Αυτα:)

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> .....Το να αυτοσαρκαζεται κ να αστειευεται κανεις με τον εαυτο του που ηταν μια παγια τακτικη μου, δεν ηταν για μενα κατι που ήθελε δυναμη, αλλα εκρυβε αδυναμια στο να αντιμετωπισω αυτα που μου συμβαινουν.Ή για να τους χαρισω ή να τους προσδώσω μια μεγαλυτερη ελαφροτητα απο αυτην που διατηρουσαν στην πραγματικοτητα στη ζωη μου.
> 
> ...


κι ειναι κακο λες σοφια, να προσπαθει κανεις να αποδυναμωσει μαυτον τον τροπο, κατι που τον επιβουλευεται, αν αυτο τον βοηθαει να προχωραει?

----------


## Sofia

Εξαρταται απο το πώς θελω να προχωραω. 

Αν ρωτας για μενα κ την δικη μου ζωη, ηταν καλο για ενα διαστημα. Πολυ καλο μπορω να σου πω κ πολυ βοηθητικο! Απο καποιο σημειο ομως κ μετα, οχι, δεν ηταν καλο. Αισθανομουν οτι κοροιδευω τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο. Πολυ εντονα μαλιστα...καταμουτρα!

----------


## oboro

E, o αυτοσαρκασμός έχει να κάνει με το να μην παίρνεις τον εαυτό σου και πολύ στα σοβαρά, και να το επισημαίνεις αυτό με χιούμορ την κατάλληλη στιγμή.

Δεν έχει να κάνει με την αυτοδιακωμώδηση για διάχυση και άμβλυνση κάποιου προβλήματος ή δυσάρεστου συναισθήματος.

Το ένα είναι δύναμη και το άλλο δείχνει αμηχανία ή αδυναμία.

----------


## oboro

\'Ενα άλλο παράδειγμα: το να μπορείς να βρίσκεις το χιούμορ σε μια ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη ακόμη και απελπιστική κατάσταση. Και να το επισημαίνεις την κατάλληλη στιγμή, και όλοι να γελάνε απ\' την καρδιά τους όμως: να φωτίζονται.

Τελείως διαφορετικό απ\' το νευρικό γελάκι η χαχανητό απο μικρολεπτομέρεις ουσιαστικά της κατάστασης που κάνει τους άλλους να σκύβουν το κεφάλι αντι να ακολουθούν.

----------


## Sofia

Δλδ το να μην παιρνω τον εαυτο μου στα πολυ σοβαρα, οταν εχω πολυ σοβαρα θεματα κ επιλεγω να τα κανιβαλησω, ειναι δυναμη?

----------


## Sofia

προσωπικα δεν μιλαω πώς αντιλαμβανονται οι αλλοι το χιουμορ ή τον αυτοσαρκασμο που κανω στις δυσκολες στιγμες. μιλάω για το πώς το βλεπω κ πώς το επιλεγω εγω στις δυσκολες στιγμες μου. πώς αντιδρω εγω ετσι κ γιατι.

----------


## oboro

\'Οχι, δεν εννοούσα να μην παίρνεις στα σοβαρά την κατάσταση, ούτε το πως ο εαυτός σου δοκιμάζεται. Είναι ο χαρακτήρας του ανθρώπου που δεν παίρνει τον εαυτό του στα σοβαρά: αυτός ο χαρακτήρας είναι που ξεπηδά για μιά στιγμή και με το στοχευμένο χιούμορ χαρίζει μια στιγμή χαρμόσυνη οπου το πρόβλημα είναι μεν κοντά σου, αλλα το βλεπεις σαν out-of-body experience ας πούμε: το χιούμορ εκθέτει κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό της κατάστασης ή του εαυτο\'υ σου που όντως είναι αστείο.

----------


## Alobar

Καλησπέρα Σοφία. Οι ταμπέλες που βάζω, αφορούν μόνο τη δική μου σχέση με τα πράγματα, και όχι την σχέση των άλλων με τα ίδια πράματα. \'Φοβάμαι\' ότι παρερμηνεύομαι όμως. Δε μίλησα για τους άλλους που διακατέχονται από φόβο, αλλά για το πώς βλέπω εγώ τους άλλους που διακατέχονται από φόβο. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε διαφορετικά τον αυτοσαρκασμό Σοφία. Άρχισα να αναπτύσσω αυτό το γνώρισμά μου απ\' την εφηβεία και σε πολλές μου δραστηριότητες. Πειραματίστηκα με αυτό και είδα ότι μου έκανε κυρίως στα δύσκολα. Μου συμβαίνει το ακριβώς αντίθετο απ\' αυτό που περιγράφεις, γιατί εγώ με αυτό - και με άλλα όπλα εννοείται - ανταπεξήλθα σε ουκ ολίγες δυσκολίες. Αρρώστιες, θανάτους, οικονομική καταστροφή, έτσι σε περίληψη. Και για να μη ξεφεύγω απ\' το τόπικ, έκανα και πέρασα πολλά στη ζωή μου, δεν έπινα μόνο. Το κάθε τί, μπορεί να έχει τη μια ή την άλλη δράση, εξαρτάται πώς θα το χειριστεί κανείς. Δεν έπαψα ποτέ να μπαίνω σε διαδικασίες, και στις δικές μου ο φόβος απλά δε χωρούσε για να τις φέρω εις πέρας. Ξανατονίζω ότι δε \'ταμπελοποιώ\' παρά μόνο τη δική μου οπτική με ο,τιδήποτε. Μακριά από μένα οι επιγραφές παντός είδους. Ο καθένας άλλωστε αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται απ\' τις πράξεις και τις συμπεριφορές του. Αυτά κι από μένα.

:)

----------


## oboro

Δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να επιλέξει κανείς τον αυτοσαρκασμό... \'Οπως δεν μπορείνα επιλέξει αν θα γελάσει με τον επιτυχημένο αυτοσαρκασμό του άλλου. Θα είναι όντως αστείο έτσι όπως το έθεσε και ο αυτοσαρκασμός του το έκανε αυθόρμητα, χωρίς κρίση η διανοητική επεξεργασία.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> \'Οχι, δεν εννοούσα να μην παίρνεις στα σοβαρά την κατάσταση, ούτε το πως ο εαυτός σου δοκιμάζεται. Είναι ο χαρακτήρας του ανθρώπου που δεν παίρνει τον εαυτό του στα σοβαρά: αυτός ο χαρακτήρας είναι που ξεπηδά για μιά στιγμή και με το στοχευμένο χιούμορ χαρίζει μια στιγμή χαρμόσυνη οπου το πρόβλημα είναι μεν κοντά σου, αλλα το βλεπεις σαν out-of-body experience ας πούμε


ακριβως: out of body πιο μακρυα μου. δεν ειναι ομως. ειναι πολυ κοντα μου. 

και κατι ακομα: δεν θα ελεγα πώς ειναι στιγμη χαρμοσυνη, αλλα γλυκοπικρη.τουλαχιστον για μενα.για τον τροπο που το ζω εγω.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να επιλέξει κανείς τον αυτοσαρκασμό... \'Οπως δεν μπορείνα επιλέξει αν θα γελάσει με τον επιτυχημένο αυτοσαρκασμό του άλλου. Θα είναι όντως αστείο έτσι όπως το έθεσε και ο αυτοσαρκασμός του το έκανε αυθόρμητα, χωρίς κρίση η διανοητική επεξεργασία.


φαινεσαι πολυ σιγουρος. λογω επιστημονικης καταρτισης?

----------


## oboro

\'Οχι, λόγω αυτοσαρκαστικής εξάρτυσης. :)

Το να είσαι πολύ σίγουρος γι΄αυτα που λές (το \"νομίζω\" το είπα κι αυτο, όχι?) προυποθέτει στάτους ειδικού?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Δε μίλησα για τους άλλους που διακατέχονται από φόβο, αλλά για το πώς βλέπω εγώ τους άλλους που διακατέχονται από φόβο. ......
> 
> Δεν έπαψα ποτέ να μπαίνω σε διαδικασίες, και στις δικές μου ο φόβος απλά δε χωρούσε για να τις φέρω εις πέρας. 
> 
> :)


Καλησπερα:)

εγω διαβαζοντας σε κ σε αυτο το μνμ καταλαβαινω οτι μιλας ετσι για τον φοβο, οχι για το πώς τον βλεπεις στους αλλους. Αλλα στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.

Καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες, για το οτι δεν χωρουσε για να φερεις εις περας καταστασεις. 

Το μονο που λεω ειναι πώς καποιοι αλλοι χρειαζονται τον φοβο για να φερουν εις περας καταστασεις. Μπορει να λειτουργησει κ αντιστροφα δλδ.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> 
> 
> Το να είσαι πολύ σίγουρος γι΄αυτα που λές (το \"νομίζω\" το είπα κι αυτο, όχι?) προυποθέτει στάτους ειδικού?


μια τετοια σιγουρια, με μια χρηση λεξιλογιου κ παραθεσεις απο wikipedia για να γινεις πιο κατανοητος με παρεπεμψαν σε μια πιθανοτητα του να εισαι πιο ειδικος.

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ακριβως: out of body πιο μακρυα μου. δεν ειναι ομως. ειναι πολυ κοντα μου.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες. Σκοπός, η μάλλον αποτέλεσμα του αυτοσαρκασμού είναι να έρθεις πιο κοντά στα πράγματα που σε πληγώνουν ή σε ενοχλούν. \'Αλλωστε αυτός που παίρνει πολύ στα σοβαρά τον εαυτό του, κρατάει και απόσταση απο τα πράγματα, σωστα?




> και κατι ακομα: δεν θα ελεγα πώς ειναι στιγμη χαρμοσυνη, αλλα γλυκοπικρη.τουλαχιστον για μενα.για τον τροπο που το ζω εγω.


\'Ισως δεν είναι η πλέον η καλύτερη στρατηγική ο αυτοσαρκασμός τότε, γι\' αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις. Λες πως σου χρησίμευσε στην αρχή. Με ποιόν τρόπο λες οτι δεν βοηθάει πλέον και απέναντι σε τι πράγματα περίπου?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να επιλέξει κανείς τον αυτοσαρκασμό... \'Οπως δεν μπορείνα επιλέξει αν θα γελάσει με τον επιτυχημένο αυτοσαρκασμό του άλλου. Θα είναι όντως αστείο έτσι όπως το έθεσε και ο αυτοσαρκασμός του το έκανε αυθόρμητα, χωρίς κρίση η διανοητική επεξεργασία.


Οταν το μετριοπαθες \"δεν νομιζω\" συνεχιζει με ενα κατηγορηματικο \"δεν\" κ καταληγει σε ενα απαξιωτικο \"θα ειναι αστειο\", μπορει να με κανει να σκεφτω απο πού πηγαζει αυτη η απολυτη σταση...σε ενα επιστημονικο αξιωμα?

στο θεμα: εγω εχω συνειδητα επιλεξει τον αυτοσαρκασμο. κ πολλες φορες εχω επιλεξει να μην γελασω στον αυτοσαρκασμο αλλων.ελπιζω να γελασες.

----------


## oboro

> μια τετοια σιγουρια, με μια χρηση λεξιλογιου κ παραθεσεις απο wikipedia για να γινεις πιο κατανοητος με παρεπεμψαν σε μια πιθανοτητα του να εισαι πιο ειδικος.


Το ψάχνω το πράγμα είναι η αλήθεια. :) Συχνά επίσης μου βγαίνει λίγο σαν χείμαρρος γιατι δεν θέλω να με σταματάω κάθε τόσο με \"ισως\" \"μπορει\" \"νομιζω\" κλπ.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> \'Οχι, λόγω αυτοσαρκαστικής εξάρτυσης. :)


α!μαλιστα....

----------


## Sofia

[quote]_Originally posted by oboro_



> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ακριβως: out of body πιο μακρυα μου. δεν ειναι ομως. ειναι πολυ κοντα μου.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες. Σκοπός, η μάλλον αποτέλεσμα του αυτοσαρκασμού είναι να έρθεις πιο κοντά στα πράγματα που σε πληγώνουν ή σε ενοχλούν. \'Αλλωστε αυτός που παίρνει πολύ στα σοβαρά τον εαυτό του, κρατάει και απόσταση απο τα πράγματα, σωστα?

[quote]


σκοπος του αυτοσαρκασμου για μενα ειναι: να νιωθω οτι εχω επαφη με το προβλημα, να νιωθω οτι το ελεγχω κ μαλιστα τοσο πολυ που μπορώ να αστειευτω μ αυτο.

δεν νομιζω οτι ο αυτοσαρκασμος δηλώνει μονο αυτο: οτι δεν παιρνει κανεις πολυ στα σοβαρα τον εαυτο του.κι αν ναι εχει σημασια οχι μονο ποτε το κανει αλλα κ για ποσο καιρο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ......
> 
> στο θεμα: εγω εχω συνειδητα επιλεξει τον αυτοσαρκασμο. κ πολλες φορες εχω επιλεξει να μην γελασω στον αυτοσαρκασμο αλλων.ελπιζω να γελασες.


κατσε.
τωρα με μπερδεψες.
απο την αρχικη εξηγηση σου, εγω ειχα καταλαβει οτι ο αυτοσαρκασμος ηταν παλιοτερος τροπος λειτουργιας σου που καποια στιγμη αντιληφθηκες οτι δεν σε προχωραει κι οτι ηταν καποιου ειδους κρατημα-αντιδραση στους φοβους σου, και τον εγκατελειψες...
δεν καταλαβα καλα?

----------


## oboro

> Οταν το μετριοπαθες \"δεν νομιζω\" συνεχιζει με ενα κατηογρηματικο δεν κ καταληγει σε ενα απαξιωτικο \"θα ειναι αστειο\", μπορει να με κανει να σκεφτω απο πού πηγαζει αυτη η απολυτη σταση...σε ενα επιστημονικο αξιωμα?


Απαξιωτικό με ποιόν τρόπο? Τωρα τα \'χασα... 

\'Ελεγα οτι ο αυτοσαρκασμός του άλλου βγάζει αυθόρμητα κάτι που είναι όντως αστείο οπότε το αν θα γελάσει ο άλλος εξαρτάται απ\' την ιδιοσυγκρασία του, το αστείο όμως έχει ήδη γίνει \"αυτόματα\" χωρίς να το πολυφιλοσοφίσει αυτός που το κάνει...




> στο θεμα: εγω εχω συνειδητα επιλεξει τον αυτοσαρκασμο. κ πολλες φορες εχω επιλεξει να μην γελασω στον αυτοσαρκασμο αλλων.ελπιζω να γελασες.


Ok, πρόκειται για παρεξήγηση. Και δεν εννοούσα αυτό με τη λέξη αυθόρμητα.

Αν θέλεις ξανακάνε μια ανάγνωση...

----------


## Alobar

Σοφία δε διαφωνώ στο ότι σε κάποιους επιδρά ευεργετικά. Αυτοσαρκάζομαι γιατί έχω \'δουλέψει\' και δουλεύω με όλα μου τα βιώματα, δε με θεωρώ δεδομένη και κάποιες φορές με \'ενοχλεί\' η χρήση του φόβου ως πρόσχημα αποφυγής επίλυσης καταστάσεων ή έστω βελτίωσής τους. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις επίσης τον θεωρώ ανασταλτικό παράγοντα στην προσωπική μου πορεία και \'φίλο\' της στασιμότητας. Άλλες πάλι φορές, του προσδίδεται πολύ \'κύρος\', ενώ στην ουσία δε του αναλογεί το δυναμικό που εγώ ως άνθρωπος θα του αποδώσω. Δε ξέρω που θα καταλήξει η συζήτηση - γράφετε και γρηγορότερα από μένα - αλλά θέλω να πω κι αυτό. Οκ, ο φόβος του θανάτου πίσω απ\' όλα. Επιτρέψτε μου αν θέλετε να το αντιμετωπίζω λίγο διαφορετικά ίσως, λόγω του ότι πέρασα πραγματικά από πολύ κοντά. Συμβαίνει σε πολλούς \'πρώην\' ανιάτων ασθενειών να βλέπουν τα πράγματα πιο απλούστερα πλέον, αρκεί να εκμεταλλεύονται την ευκαιρία για να τα επεξεργάζονται. Καλό ξημέρωμα σε όλους κι όλες!

:P

----------


## oboro

Σοφία αν μπορώ να πώ κάτι... \'Ηταν λάθος μου που καλλιέργησα αρνητικό κλίμα μεταξύ μας στο θρεντ της νεϊτσουρ και μετά βλέποντας κάτι που έγραψες εδώ πήγα φορτσάτος να απαντήσω με καλή διάθεση σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα και τι καλά που συζητάμε κλπ. \'Εχεις δίκιο που κράτησες αρνητική στάση και δεν είναι παράλογο που με παρεξήγησες υπο αυτές τις συνθήκες. Τα έγραψα με όλη την καλή θέληση τα παραπάνω και αν έβλεπα στις πρώτες απαντήσεις σου οτι είχες νευριάσει, δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα μετά χιούμορ ούτε τόση αυτοπεποίθηση φυσικά...

:(

----------


## 8odwris

καταρχας Alobar μην φτανουμε στα ακρα...
Το οτι εγω ειπα οτι δεν χωραει θεμα κοροιδιας η γελιοποιησεις η σαρκασμου στο θεμα Εξαρτηση...και οτι το θεωρω παρα πολυ σοβαρο θεμα και ασ ειμαι καθαρος αρκετο καιρο υστερα απο πολλα χρονια εξαρτημενος ...
Δεν σημαινει οτι φοβαμαι η οτι θα φοβαμαι για ολη μου την ζωη..επειδη το θεμα Επιμενω να το βλεπω πολυ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ!!
Το οτι δεν διακομοδω το θεμα εξαρτημενος απο ηρωινη η εξαρτημενος απο αλκοολ ....δε σημαινει οτι το φοβαμαι...
Νο
ΟΧΙ..
Τι συμπερασματα ειναι αυτα??
τι ειπα εγω πολυ πιο πριν...και που κατεληξε το θεμα... στο θεμα φοβο......
Το χασαμε....
Το οτι καπιος βλεπει τον αγωνα που εκανε... και που ξαναχτισε την ζωη του υσετερα απο πολλα γρεμοτσακισματα 
πετραδακι πετραδακι..και ξερει ποσο πονεσε και παλεψε για αυτα...που μονο αστεια δεν ηταν.....
και τα βλεπει ξανα λεω..πολυ σοβαρα σημανει οτι φοβατε?
Ο Φοβος ηταν αυτος που με κυριευε απο τα παιδικα μου χρονια και ηταν η αρχη των οσων κακων ηρθαν...μετα...
Αγοραφοβια, καταθληψη, Φυγη, Μοναξια, φυγη,ουσιες , φυγη ,χρηση,φυγη , καταχρηση, φυγη ,εξαρτηση, κλπ......

Φοβομουν βεβαιως και μολις ειχα Απεξαρτηθει στην αρχη..αλλα ο φοβος τοτε με βοηθησε θετικα...

Τωρα πια ...! Χαμογελαω στον Φοβο..

Συναισθηματα .... Φοβος , Χαρα, Λυπη, Θυμος...
Ξερω πια να τα διαχειριζομαι...
Και εκει ειναι ολο το θεμα 
Οχι μονο του εξαρτημενου αλλα του καθε ανθρωπου..
Οι πιο πολοι δεν τα εκφραζουν , οι πιο πολλοι δεν ξερουν να τα διαχειριστουν οταν τα εκφραζουν........
Λενε.....καπιοι αμαθεις οτι οι Αδυναμοι \"πεφτουν\" στα ναρκωτικα , στης ουσιες...

Δεν υπαρχουν Δυνατοι και αδυναμοι..

Υπαρχουν αυτοι που μπορουν και εκφραζουν τα συναισθηματα τους και μπορουν να τα διαχειριστουν..

Και αυτοι που δεν τα εκφραζουν και τα θαβουν ολο και πιο βαθια , βαθια για χρονια και μενουν εκει ..στην σπηλια της ψυχης τους...
τα ξανα λεμε....

----------


## Alobar

Αγαπητέ δεν ασχολήθηκα με την περίπτωσή σου καν. Είναι η δεύτερη, ίσως τρίτη φορά που επιδεικνύεις παρόμοια συμπεριφορά. Όταν \'δεις\' κάπου να \'έχουμε φτάσει στα άκρα\' ή \'τί συμπεράσματα είναι αυτά\', σε παρακαλώ να ενημερώσεις και μένα. Στο αρχικό μου ποστ, δεν κατάλαβες καν τί είπα. Και θα σε παρακαλέσω, σε περίπτωση που ξανασχολιάσεις απάντησή μου, να είσαι λίγο πιο προσεκτικός. Αν δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι κάτι θα πρότεινα να με ρωτάς αρχικά, και μιλώ μόνο για μένα. Αυθαιρεσίες, και συμπεράσματα δικά σου για λογαριασμό μου, δε με αφορούν. Επίσης δε με αφορά ο οποιοσδήποτε διάλογος, όταν δε γίνεται καν αντιληπτό αυτό που λέω. Και αυτό το τελευταίο.

\'... Δεν υπαρχουν Δυνατοι και αδυναμοι..

Υπαρχουν αυτοι που μπορουν και εκφραζουν τα συναισθηματα τους και μπορουν να τα διαχειριστουν..

Και αυτοι που δεν τα εκφραζουν και τα θαβουν ολο και πιο βαθια , βαθια για χρονια και μενουν εκει ..στην σπηλια της ψυχης τους...
τα ξανα λεμε....\'

Εκφράζεσαι πάλι για λογαριασμό όλων να υποθέσω. Είναι δικαίωμά σου να νιώθεις καλά στην ιδέα ότι όλοι πάνω κάτω είμαστε ίδιοι. Και δικαίωμά μου να διαφωνώ με βάση την εμπειρία μου. Αν δε μπορείς ή δε θέλεις να σεβαστείς τις απόψεις μου που σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν καταπιάστηκαν ούτε με σένα ούτε με άλλον σε προσωπικό επίπεδο - και είναι εμφανές - θα ήθελα να λήξει εδώ. Κι αν μου επιτρέπεις, έχω κάνει και πολύ \'δουλειά\' με το να σέβομαι τις απόψεις των άλλων. Το να τις αποδεχτώ ή όχι, είναι το εύκολο κομμάτι και όχι το βασικό. Είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη και ελπίζω να το αφήσεις εδώ. Καλό βράδυ και πάλι.

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Αγαπητέ δεν ασχολήθηκα με την περίπτωσή σου καν. Είναι η δεύτερη, ίσως τρίτη φορά που επιδεικνύεις παρόμοια συμπεριφορά. Όταν \'δεις\' κάπου να \'έχουμε φτάσει στα άκρα\' ή \'τί συμπεράσματα είναι αυτά\', σε παρακαλώ να ενημερώσεις και μένα. Στο αρχικό μου ποστ, δεν κατάλαβες καν τί είπα. Και θα σε παρακαλέσω, σε περίπτωση που ξανασχολιάσεις απάντησή μου, να είσαι λίγο πιο προσεκτικός. Αν δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι κάτι θα πρότεινα να με ρωτάς αρχικά, και μιλώ μόνο για μένα. Αυθαιρεσίες, και συμπεράσματα δικά σου για λογαριασμό μου, δε με αφορούν. Επίσης δε με αφορά ο οποιοσδήποτε διάλογος, όταν δε γίνεται καν αντιληπτό αυτό που λέω. Και αυτό το τελευταίο.
> 
> \'... Δεν υπαρχουν Δυνατοι και αδυναμοι..
> 
> Υπαρχουν αυτοι που μπορουν και εκφραζουν τα συναισθηματα τους και μπορουν να τα διαχειριστουν..
> 
> Και αυτοι που δεν τα εκφραζουν και τα θαβουν ολο και πιο βαθια , βαθια για χρονια και μενουν εκει ..στην σπηλια της ψυχης τους...
> τα ξανα λεμε....\'
> ...


αγαπητη Alobar το οτι ειμαστε ξεχωριστες οντωτητες το ξανα λεω αυτο δεν ανερει πως πολλα πολλα και αρκετα συναισθηματα και βιωματα αλλα και καταστασεις ειναι ιδιες η μοιαζουν.....
Δεν λεω πως ζησαμε τα ιδια ολοι ,οχι δε θελω καθολου να πω αυτο...
Αλλα αυτο με τα συναισθηματα ναι το πυστευω...
ΠΡεπει να αφησεις λιγο στην Ακρη τον εγωισμο σου και να δεις πιο ανοιχτα διοτι διακρινω εναν εγωισμο που βγαινει σε αμυνα ..και για να μην συνεχισω...γιατι σιγουρα θα παρεξηγηθω...ως σηνηθως απο εσενα.........

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα παιδια!!!χθες βραδυ βγηκα με μια παρεα για φαγητο που ολοι πινανε:καποτε θα συνεβαινε και αυτο ,δεν μπορω να απαγορευσω στους αλλους να πινουν.εγω πηρα λεμοναδα.δεν σας κρυβω οτι στην αρχη αισθανομουν ασχημα,σφιγμενη,αγχωμενη.ν υρικη...αλλα οσο παιρνουσε η ωρα χαλαρωσα καπως,καταλαβα οτι μπορουσα να μιλαω, να λεω την αποψη μου, να αστειευομαι και να γελαω μεχρι δακρυων και χωρις το μπουκαλι.ναι περασα ομορφα!! παρολη την αρχικη δυσκολια,διασκεδασα.περασα ενα υπεροχο βραδυ με παρεα και νηφαλια!!! 
εχει αρχισει και με εκπλητει ευχαριστα ο εαυτος μου.δεν τον λυπαμαι πια..δεν τον κρινω τοσο ασχημα..αρχισα να με αγαπω για τα θετικα που εχω αλα ποτε δεν τα βλεπα..και ειμαι ακομη στην αρχη,εχουμε πολλη δουλιτσα ακομη εγω και ο εαυτος μου για να φτασουμε στο στοχο μας...θα τα καταφερουμε ομως τελικα:):):)

καλημερα και παλι σε ολους!

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καλημερα παιδια!!!χθες βραδυ βγηκα με μια παρεα για φαγητο που ολοι πινανε:καποτε θα συνεβαινε και αυτο ,δεν μπορω να απαγορευσω στους αλλους να πινουν.εγω πηρα λεμοναδα.δεν σας κρυβω οτι στην αρχη αισθανομουν ασχημα,σφιγμενη,αγχωμενη.ν υρικη...αλλα οσο παιρνουσε η ωρα χαλαρωσα καπως,καταλαβα οτι μπορουσα να μιλαω, να λεω την αποψη μου, να αστειευομαι και να γελαω μεχρι δακρυων και χωρις το μπουκαλι.ναι περασα ομορφα!! παρολη την αρχικη δυσκολια,διασκεδασα.περασα ενα υπεροχο βραδυ με παρεα και νηφαλια!!! 
> εχει αρχισει και με εκπλητει ευχαριστα ο εαυτος μου.δεν τον λυπαμαι πια..δεν τον κρινω τοσο ασχημα..αρχισα να με αγαπω για τα θετικα που εχω αλα ποτε δεν τα βλεπα..και ειμαι ακομη στην αρχη,εχουμε πολλη δουλιτσα ακομη εγω και ο εαυτος μου για να φτασουμε στο στοχο μας...θα τα καταφερουμε ομως τελικα:):):)
> καλημερα και παλι σε ολους!


καλημερα ολγακι μου!!!
με χαροποιουν πολυ τα νεα σου!!!
:)))))))))

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΦΕΡΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ.ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΞΗΣ:):):)

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> .....
> \'... Δεν υπαρχουν Δυνατοι και αδυναμοι..
> 
> Υπαρχουν αυτοι που μπορουν και εκφραζουν τα συναισθηματα τους και μπορουν να τα διαχειριστουν..
> 
> Και αυτοι που δεν τα εκφραζουν και τα θαβουν ολο και πιο βαθια , βαθια για χρονια και μενουν εκει ..στην σπηλια της ψυχης τους...
> τα ξανα λεμε....\'
> 
> Εκφράζεσαι πάλι για λογαριασμό όλων να υποθέσω. Είναι δικαίωμά σου να νιώθεις καλά στην ιδέα ότι όλοι πάνω κάτω είμαστε ίδιοι. Και δικαίωμά μου να διαφωνώ με βάση την εμπειρία μου. .......


αλομπαρ καλημερα
(μη μου πεις οτι και το αλομπαρ ειναι\"αλλο μπαρ\"! :)
δεν θα σταθω στην συνολικη απαντηση σου στον θοδωρη, μιας και την θεωρω θεμα μεταξυ των δυο σας που θα λυθει με αμοιβαιες διευκρινισεις.
αυτο που θα ηθελα νασε ρωτησω βασει της αποψης που εχεις σχηματισει απο την εμπειρια σου, γιατι θεωρω την λειτουργια των εξαρτησεων κοινη για καθε εξαρτηση, ειτε προκειται για ποτο ειτε για ανθρωπο, κατασταση κλπ,
ΕΣΥ ποιες πιστευεις οτι ειναι οι προβληματικες λειτουργιες που οδηγουν εκει?
ειναι ΚΑΙ η μη εκφραση και διαχειριση συναισθηματων αλλα ΚΑΙ κατι αλλο? ειναι μονο κατι αλλο? ειναι πολλα αλλα? και ποια?
θα με ενδιεφερε να μου πεις τη γνωμη σου....

----------


## Remedy

ολγακι
πολλα μπραβο για την πορεια σου μεχρι τωρα!
συνεχισε ετσι και με προσοχη! ειναι υπουλος εχθρος η εξαρτηση..

----------


## Ακροβατης

ευχαριστω ρεμ να σαι καλα:)

----------


## oboro

> αλομπαρ καλημερα
> (μη μου πεις οτι και το αλομπαρ ειναι\"αλλο μπαρ\"! :)


Την ίδια απορία είχα κι εγώ! :P

Καλημέρα κι απο μένα :)

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καλημερα παιδια!!!χθες βραδυ βγηκα με μια παρεα για φαγητο που ολοι πινανε:καποτε θα συνεβαινε και αυτο ,δεν μπορω να απαγορευσω στους αλλους να πινουν.εγω πηρα λεμοναδα.δεν σας κρυβω οτι στην αρχη αισθανομουν ασχημα,σφιγμενη,αγχωμενη.ν υρικη...αλλα οσο παιρνουσε η ωρα χαλαρωσα καπως,καταλαβα οτι μπορουσα να μιλαω, να λεω την αποψη μου, να αστειευομαι και να γελαω μεχρι δακρυων και χωρις το μπουκαλι.ναι περασα ομορφα!! παρολη την αρχικη δυσκολια,διασκεδασα.περασα ενα υπεροχο βραδυ με παρεα και νηφαλια!!! 
> εχει αρχισει και με εκπλητει ευχαριστα ο εαυτος μου.δεν τον λυπαμαι πια..δεν τον κρινω τοσο ασχημα..αρχισα να με αγαπω για τα θετικα που εχω αλα ποτε δεν τα βλεπα..και ειμαι ακομη στην αρχη,εχουμε πολλη δουλιτσα ακομη εγω και ο εαυτος μου για να φτασουμε στο στοχο μας...θα τα καταφερουμε ομως τελικα:):):)
> 
> καλημερα και παλι σε ολους!


τώρα ξέρεις μέχρι που μπορεί να φτάσει η όλγα...:)
ένα μπράβο και από μένα.

----------


## Alobar

\'... αγαπητη Alobar το οτι ειμαστε ξεχωριστες οντωτητες το ξανα λεω αυτο δεν ανερει πως πολλα πολλα και αρκετα συναισθηματα και βιωματα αλλα και καταστασεις ειναι ιδιες η μοιαζουν.....
Δεν λεω πως ζησαμε τα ιδια ολοι ,οχι δε θελω καθολου να πω αυτο...
Αλλα αυτο με τα συναισθηματα ναι το πυστευω...
ΠΡεπει να αφησεις λιγο στην Ακρη τον εγωισμο σου και να δεις πιο ανοιχτα διοτι διακρινω εναν εγωισμο που βγαινει σε αμυνα ..και για να μην συνεχισω...γιατι σιγουρα θα παρεξηγηθω...ως σηνηθως απο εσενα.........\'.

Θοδωρή καλημέρα. Εξακολουθώ να έχω άλλη άποψη για το αν \'πολλα και αρκετα συναισθηματα και βιωματα αλλα και καταστασεις ειναι ιδιες η μοιαζουν.....\' και δε με χαλάει το ότι απλά θα το αποδώσεις - πιθανόν - στον \'έντονο\' εγωϊσμό μου. Φυσικά και είμαι εγωΐστρια, με τη διαφορά ότι το παραδέχομαι και ότι πλέον τον χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για να κοιτάζω τί γίνεται έξω από εμένα. Θεωρώ τον εγωϊσμό μεγάλο χάρισμα κι έχω αποφασίσει να τον χειρίζομαι και όχι να με χειρίζεται. Οποιαδήποτε πράξη έχει σαν αφετηρία αυτόν. Μπορείς να κάνεις πολύ κακό, αλλά πάλι αυτόν χρειάζεσαι για να κάνεις πολύ καλό. Ακόμη και στην φιλανθρωπία ή στον εθελοντισμό, στο δεύτερο δραστηριοποιούμαι πολλά χρόνια, αυτό που μένει είναι η ικανοποίηση του \'εγώ\'. Μ\' αρέσει λοιπόν ένα \'εγώ\' που προσφέρει στους άλλους και τους βοηθά. Γιατί έτσι έχω επιλέξει να βοηθιέμαι και να νιώθω κι εγώ καλά. Επίσης τον δέχομαι ως γονίδιο. Τα συναισθήματα τώρα. Ας πούμε ότι εγώ νιώθω ευτυχία στην εικόνα μιας πεταλούδας κι εσύ στο να έχεις μεγάλο μισθό. Ή και το αντίστροφο ανάμεσά μας. Δε γίνεται λοιπόν να έχουμε ένα \'ίδιο\' συναίσθημα, όταν το ερέθισμα που μας το προσφέρει είναι αδιάφορο για σένα και σημαντικό για μένα. Και να σχολιάσω λίγο και αυτό: 
\'ΠΡεπει να αφησεις λιγο στην Ακρη τον εγωισμο σου και να δεις πιο ανοιχτα διοτι διακρινω εναν εγωισμο που βγαινει σε αμυνα ..και για να μην συνεχισω...γιατι σιγουρα θα παρεξηγηθω...ως σηνηθως απο εσενα.........\'. 
Δε στάθηκες καν στα όσα σου έγραψα και δε θέλησες να παραδεχτείς ότι παρερμήνευσες τα λεγόμενά μου. Τους λόγους τους ξέρεις μόνο εσύ και όχι εγώ για σένα. Πώς μπορεί να υπάρξει διάλογος έτσι; Κατέληξες πολύ γρήγορα σε μια εύκολη \'ταμπέλα\' του τύπου \'είσαι πολύ εγωΐστρια\' - ενώ έχω ήδη τοποθετηθεί ως προς την απόδοση χαρακτηρισμών σε άλλους - και προχώρησες σε υποδείξεις με τη χρήση του \'πρέπει\' χωρίς να ξέρεις αν είμαι άνθρωπος που λειτουργεί ή όχι με αυτό. Μετά απ\' όλο αυτό, μάλλον είναι σίγουρο ότι αλλιώς εννοείς εσύ την \'άμυνα\' για σένα, και αλλιώς εγώ για μένα. Αλλά απ\' ό,τι βλέπω ο τρόπος σου για να καταλαβαίνεις πράγματα για κάποιον που δε γνωρίζεις, είναι αυτός κατά τον οποίο βγάζει κανείς δικά του συμπεράσματα χωρίς να ρωτά για να μάθει απ\' τον ίδιο τον ενδιαφερόμενο. Ευχαριστώ, αλλά δε διαθέτω τέτοιο τρόπο σκέψης. Όταν δεν ξέρω, ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω. Και για τέλος αυτό: \'γιατι σιγουρα θα παρεξηγηθω...ως σηνηθως απο εσενα.........\'. Άψογη χειριστικότητα με το \'σίγουρα\' και το \'συνήθως\'. Το μεν πρώτο δηλώνει μια κατάσταση που θεωρείς αποδεδειγμένη και δεδομένη ότι θα ξανασυμβεί, ακριβώς για να με πείσεις ότι εγώ σε παρεξήγησα και εξακολουθώντας να αρνείσαι ότι έχεις παρερμηνεύσει τα όσα έχω γράψει. Το δεύτερο δηλώνει μια κατάσταση που επαναλαμβάνεται, καμιά σχέση, ακριβώς για να ενισχύσεις τη δική σου άποψη. Μήπως να ξαναμιλάγαμε για \'εγωϊσμό\' στην περίπτωση που αρνείται κανείς να ακούσει έστω μια διαφορετική τοποθέτηση, μόνο και μόνο επειδή δε συνάδει με τη δική του; Ή μήπως για \'σεβασμό\' απέναντι σε κάτι που δε του κάνει, κι επειδή δε του κάνει θεωρεί ότι έχει και δικαίωμα να το παρερμηνεύει; Αυτά Θοδωρή, κι αν είναι να αναλωθώ σε επεξηγήσεις μόνο και μόνο για να έχουμε να λέμε, δε μου κάνει εμένα. Αν νομίζεις ότι έχουμε να πούμε κάτι, θα σε παρακαλέσω αυτή τη φορά να διαβάσεις προσεκτικότερα. Ευχαριστώ.

:)

----------


## Alobar

Remedy και oboro, καλημέρα και σε σας. Alobar, ο ήρωας του Ρόμπινς στο βιβλίο \'Το άρωμα του Ονείρου\', αλλά ναι καλά καταλάβατε και το \'άλλο μπαρ\'... :P. Επειδή η ερώτησή σου όσο αφορά εμένα έχει πολλές παραμέτρους, επιφυλάσσομαι να απαντήσω. Δε ξέρω αν με την τροπή που παίρνει το θέμα, θα το κάνω τελικά. Σ\' ευχαριστώ πάντως που θα σε ενδιέφερε η δική μου εμπειρία. Πάντως, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν εξαρτήθηκα λόγω αδυναμίας έκφρασης συναισθήματος και διαχείρισής του. Είναι εντελώς άλλοι οι λόγοι. Εξού και δε βλέπω το αλκοόλ σαν απειλή, μιας και όπως έχω ξαναπεί \'έπιασα\' το θέμα από τη ρίζα και το κοίταξα μέσα στα μάτια. Έχω τελειώσει με αυτό και τώρα ασχολούμαι με θέματα της ζωής μου που θεωρώ πολύ πιο σημαντικά. Σ\' ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.
Όλγα η χαρά μου να σε βλέπω χαρούμενη και δυναμική, είναι πλέον ευνόητη! 

:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καλημέρα παιδιά ;) (τι καλημέρα δηλαδή τέτοια ώρα, αλλά αφού το λέτε όλοι είπα να συμμετέχω.....)

Ολγάκι μου μπράβο!
Αυτή ήταν μεγάλη κίνηση και πολύ σημαντική....
Εύχομαι όλα να σου πάνε καλά....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ......
> 
> στο θεμα: εγω εχω συνειδητα επιλεξει τον αυτοσαρκασμο. κ πολλες φορες εχω επιλεξει να μην γελασω στον αυτοσαρκασμο αλλων.ελπιζω να γελασες.
> ...


καταλαβες πολυ καλα. απαντω στο oboro, στον αοριστο. μπορει κ να μην το εξεφρασα σωστα, επελεγα ή ειχα επιλεξει.

----------


## Sofia

[quote]_Originally posted by oboro_
\'Ελεγα οτι ο αυτοσαρκασμός του άλλου βγάζει αυθόρμητα κάτι που είναι όντως αστείο οπότε το αν θα γελάσει ο άλλος εξαρτάται απ\' την ιδιοσυγκρασία του, το αστείο όμως έχει ήδη γίνει \"αυτόματα\" χωρίς να το πολυφιλοσοφίσει αυτός που το κάνει...[quote]

δεν λεω οτι το πολυφιλοσοφουσα. πιθανοτατα γινονταν υποσυνειδητα. ηταν ενος τροπος διαχειρισης της στεναχωριας μου. καλος, γελουσα εγω κ οι αλλοι. αλλα απο καποιο σημειο κ μετα δεν προσεφερε τπτ. ισα ισα...

σιγα σιγα παρατηρησα οτι το επελεγα. σαν αντιμετωπιση.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Επιτρέψτε μου αν θέλετε να το αντιμετωπίζω λίγο διαφορετικά ίσως, λόγω του ότι πέρασα πραγματικά από πολύ κοντά. Συμβαίνει σε πολλούς \'πρώην\' ανιάτων ασθενειών να βλέπουν τα πράγματα πιο απλούστερα πλέον, αρκεί να εκμεταλλεύονται την ευκαιρία για να τα επεξεργάζονται.


Αλοιμονο: λες να σου προτεινω τροπους αντιμετωπισης του μεγιστου φοβου? ή ενος αλλου μικροτερου? Οχι βεβαια...το μονο που λεω ειναι οτι ο φοβος μπορει να ειναι κ ενα προστατευτικο συναισθημα καποιες φορες. αυτο μονο.

Ο καθενας μας οπως ξερει, θελει κ μπορει:)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Σοφία αν μπορώ να πώ κάτι... \'Ηταν λάθος μου που καλλιέργησα αρνητικό κλίμα μεταξύ μας στο θρεντ της νεϊτσουρ και μετά βλέποντας κάτι που έγραψες εδώ πήγα φορτσάτος να απαντήσω με καλή διάθεση σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα και τι καλά που συζητάμε κλπ. \'Εχεις δίκιο που κράτησες αρνητική στάση και δεν είναι παράλογο που με παρεξήγησες υπο αυτές τις συνθήκες. Τα έγραψα με όλη την καλή θέληση τα παραπάνω και αν έβλεπα στις πρώτες απαντήσεις σου οτι είχες νευριάσει, δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα μετά χιούμορ ούτε τόση αυτοπεποίθηση φυσικά...
> 
> :(


οκ oboro, κανενα προβλημα:) 

χαιρομαι που το βλεπεις ετσι:)

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Επιτρέψτε μου αν θέλετε να το αντιμετωπίζω λίγο διαφορετικά ίσως, λόγω του ότι πέρασα πραγματικά από πολύ κοντά. Συμβαίνει σε πολλούς \'πρώην\' ανιάτων ασθενειών να βλέπουν τα πράγματα πιο απλούστερα πλέον, αρκεί να εκμεταλλεύονται την ευκαιρία για να τα επεξεργάζονται.
> 
> 
> ...


Σοφία καλησπέρα. Δεν έχω καν υποθέσει ότι μου \'προτείνεις\' ο,τιδήποτε και σου έχω ήδη απαντήσει λέγοντας ότι δε διαφωνώ πως σε κάποιους ανθρώπους δρα και επιδρά ευεργετικά. Πολύ καλά κάνουν το λοιπόν.

Καλό Σαβ/κύριακο σε όλους!

:)

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> δεν λεω οτι το πολυφιλοσοφουσα. πιθανοτατα γινονταν υποσυνειδητα. ηταν ενος τροπος διαχειρισης της στεναχωριας μου. καλος, γελουσα εγω κ οι αλλοι. αλλα απο καποιο σημειο κ μετα δεν προσεφερε τπτ. ισα ισα...
> 
> σιγα σιγα παρατηρησα οτι το επελεγα. σαν αντιμετωπιση.


Αυτοσαρκαζόσουν ψυχαναγκαστικά ή βεβιασμένα πλέον δηλαδη? Α, κάτι ακόμα. \'Οταν άρχισες να βλέπεις οτι ο αυτοσαρκασμός σου προσέφερε τίποτα, μήπως εισήγαγε και κάποιο αρνητικό στοιχείο που σε ενοχλούσε? Κάτι είχες πεί για μια αίσθηση οτι εκτιθόσουν αλλά δεν το κατάλαβα.

----------


## Sofia

Η εκθεση αφορα τα οσα ελεγα χθες, οτι εκεινη την ωρα που μιλουσαμε αισθανθηκα οτι εκτιθεμαι περισσοτερο αν εξηγησω τους λογους του προσωπικου μου αυτοσαρκασμου. για εκεινη τη στιγμη, ηταν ηδη πολλα αυτα που ειπα.

Εγραψα ομως σημερα τους λογους. και οχι δεν εννοω οτι αυσαρκαζομουν ψυχαναγκαστικα. Βεβιασμενα δεν ξερω. Εγω δεν μπορω να το δω ετσι.
Αυτοσαρκαζομουν για να αποδειξω στον εαυτο μου οτι αντεχω το προβλημα, το ελεγχω κ μαλιστα μπορω να το διαχειριζομαι (υποσυνειδητα πιστευω, τωρα το βλεπω πιο καθαρα). 

Οταν λεω οτι στην συνεχεια οτι δεν μου προσφερε κατι εννοω πώς οταν εβλεπα οτι ειχε γινει τροπος πολυ γνωριμος για μενα, καταντουσε κατι σαν θεατρο του παραλογου. Να γινεται χαμος γυρω μου κ εγω να γελαω...ποιον κοροιδευα, αν οχι τον εαυτο μου πρωτα απο ολους?

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Πάντως, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν εξαρτήθηκα λόγω αδυναμίας έκφρασης συναισθήματος και διαχείρισής του. Είναι εντελώς άλλοι οι λόγοι. Εξού και δε βλέπω το αλκοόλ σαν απειλή, μιας και όπως έχω ξαναπεί \'έπιασα\' το θέμα από τη ρίζα και το κοίταξα μέσα στα μάτια. Έχω τελειώσει με αυτό και τώρα ασχολούμαι με θέματα της ζωής μου που θεωρώ πολύ πιο σημαντικά. 
> :P


ΙΣως εγω να μην σου εδωσα αρκετα δηγματα απο εμενα για να με καταλαβαινεις πως μιλω-γραφω..
Τι να πω...
Ισως να μην εχεις διαβασει ποτε την Καταθεση ψυχης μου
Εαν θελεις να \"γνωριστουμε\" λιγακι περισσοτερο ,εαν λεω, για να μπορεσουμε και στο μελον να επικοινωνουμε πιο καθαρα ,σε προσκαλω να την διαβασεις...

Ενα ειναι σιγουρο και θελω να το πυστεψεις σε παρακαλω .
Ειμαι Καλοπροαιρετος.!!
Αν δε με ενδιαφερατε σαν Ανθρωποι εδω μεσα δεν θα εμπαινα καν στην διαδικασια να γραψω στο φορουμ...
Αλλα ακριβως επειδη Εκτιμω και Σεβομαι τους Ανθρωπους που παλευουν και καταφερνουν με οπιες δυσκολιες και Βγαινουν απο τον δικο τους Αδη ..και Ζουν ΠΕρηφανοι με το κεφαλι Ψηλα .. και ακρβως επειδη μπορω να τους νιωσω σε αρκετο βαθμο...
θελω και γουσταρω να συζητω μαζι τους....

Σε οτι γραφω..δεν εχω κακια μεσα μου ουτε ειρωνια ..ουτε προσπαθω να το παιξω καποιος...

Προσπαθω να κανω διαλογο...το αν διαφωνουμε σε καποια πραγματα δεν ειναι καθολου κακο.
Αντιθετως απο αυτο προκηπτει ενας υγιες διαλογος..
Το να συμφωνουμε σε ολα και παντα ..τοτε θα πρεπε να μας ανυσηχει εμας και οσους μας ακουνε- διαβαζουν......
Διαλογος ΔΕΝ σημαινει περιμενω πως και πως να τελιωσει ο αλλος για να πω εγω τα δικα μου....μη εχοντας ακουσει -διαβασει καθαρα η εως καθολου τον αλλον...
Διαλογος σημαινει ΑΚΟΥΩ πρωτα - διαβαζω ..Πρωτα τον αλλον σκεφτομαι και μετα ΑΠΑΝΤΩ -γραφω.....

ΟΣον αφορα οοοοολο αυτο που προτοξεκινησα και ειπα για τα συναισθηματα 
Θα ξανα προσπαθησω να γινω λιγο πιο αναλυτικος, κατανοητος στο τι στο καλο ηθελα να νοησω.....

Οι Εξαρτημενοι ειχαν στον παρελθον απο την παιδικη κι ολας ηλικια το αποτελεσμα - με οσα βιωσαν ο καθε ενας ξεχωριστα 
να φτασουν να θαψουν , να κουκουλωσουν, να πνιξουν.. να καταπιεζουν ολο και πιο πολυ τα συναισθηματα τους...

Ολο αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα των αιτιων που ο καθενας περασε ξεχωριστα με τα δικα του βιωματα απο την παιδικη ηλικια ...

Και οχι η αιτια οπως προειπες....

Διαφορετικα βιωματα ..λογους και αιτιες φυσικα και ειχαμε...
Φυσικα για αλλους λογους φοβοσουν εσυ για αλλους εγω.. για αλλους εκλεγες εσυ για αλλους εγω..για αλλους θυμωνες εσυ για αλλους εγω.....

Ειπα Τα συναισθηματα ειναι κοινα για ολους τους ανθρωπους και Οχι οτι ειναι κοινος ο τροπος που τα βιωνει ο καθε ενας...
Και πως ολοι οι ανθρωποι αλλα εφοσον ειμαστε και μιλαμε και μιλαω σε ενα θεμα για εξαρτησεις ..επικεντρονομαι , σαφως στους εξαρτημενους.
..Και λεω πως οι εξαρτημενοι κυριως ειναι ανθρωποι που ποτε δεν καταφεραν να τα εξωτερικευσουν ..
και σαν πιο ευεσθητοι αποδεκτες των καταστασεων επελεξαν την ΦΥΓΗ... .....

Δηλαδη , αφου το συναισθημα εχει καταγραφη γενικα ως κατι αρνητικο,το ατομο που προσπαθει να το καταπνιξει το αρνειτε ακομα και απο τον ιδιο του τον εαυτο...βρισκεται σε μια συνεχη προσπαθεια δηλαδη να μην αισθανεται..... 
Ο Τοξικομανης , ο Αλκοολικος, ο Εξαρτημενος ειναι ενας Ανθρωπος που ΔΕΝ ενηλικιωθηκε ποτε συναισθηματικα...

Δεν ξερω καν πλεον αν θες να με καταλαβεις...
Δεν ξερω καν αν με λαμβανεις (χωρις παλι τονιζω να σε υποτιμω..λεγοντας ξανα οτι εχω καλοπροαιρετη διαθεση..)
τι εννοω λεγοντας συναισθημα....

Διοτι υπαρχει ο Πομπος και ο Δεκτης 
Το οτι Εκπεμπει καπιος κατι -καπου- σε καπιον ..αυτο δεν σημαινει Απαραιτητα κι ολας οτι ο αλλος θα γινει σωστος δεκτης , η ακομα και σκετο \"δεκτης¨\"
Και φυσικα δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που ο διαλογος μεσω γραπτου λογου ..ειναι παρ εξηγησιμος......χωρις να σημαινει οτι ειχαν αυτην την διαθεση οι συνομηλιτες...
Αντιθετως μαλιστα...
ΞΑνα παμε λοιπον στα συναισθηματα.....

Ξερεις... πολλοι Ανθρωποι εκτος οπως πολλες φορες ανεφερα...
Δεν τα εκφραζουν εκτος το οτι τα εθαβαν- θαβουν...
Εκτος το οτι δεν ξερουν - εμαθαν να τα διαχειριζοντε..
Εκτος το οτι υπαρχουν ακομα και εκεινοι που ΔΕν ξερουν πως νιωθουν...
Υπαρχουν και εκεινοι οι Ανθρωποι που δεν ξερουν -δεν εμαθαν να ξεχωριζουν το Συναισθημα απο την ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ,διαθεση .

Ειναι δυο εντελως διαφορετικα πραγματα..

Αλλο ειναι το.. ειμαι ενθουσιασμενος και αλλο Το.. ειμαι ΧΑρουμενος.

Ο ενθουσιασμος ειναι μια διαθεση,κατασταση μπορει δηλαδη να ξυπνησω ενα πρωι και να αισθανομαι ενθουσιασμενος η αισιοδοξος χωρις συγκεκριμένο λογο και αιτια.
Η διαθεση αυτη μπορει να χαρακτηριζει την συμπεριφορα μου για μερες και απλως με κανει να αισθανομαι ομορφα. Αντιθετως την χαρα για να την νιωσω πρεπει υπαρχει συγκεκριμενη αιτια ,να εχω εναν συγκεκριμενο λογο – ερεθισμα, π.χ. να ολοκληρωσω την διατριβη μου με επιτυχια και να παρω εναν πολυ καλο βαθμο......

Οταν ενας ανθρωπος δεν εκφραζει καθολου συναισθηματα με κανενα τροπο ,πισω απο την σιωπη του ,που δεν εκδηλωνει τα συναισθηματα του βρισκεται το συναισθημα ο φοβος. O φοβος οτι, αν εκφραστει κατι τρομερο θα συμβει,κατι που δε θα μπορουσε να\"συμαζευτει\". 
Σκεφτεται ,νομιζει, πυστευει οτι αν εκφρασει τα αρνητικα του συναισθηματα, θα \"υποτιμηθει \", θα \"απορριφθει\",κ.α αμεσως απο τους αλλους, με συνεπεια να απομακρυνθουν ,απο κοντα του........... 

Εαν εκφρασει τα θετικα του συναισθηματα, οι αλλοι θα τον \"περιγελασουν\" και σιγουρα δε θα βρει ανταποκριση.
Αυτες οι δυσαρεστες σκεψεις με κοινο παρανομαστη τον φοβο που πυστευει ,νομιζει οτι θα προκυψουν απο την εκφραση των συναισθηματων δε προκαλουνται με συνηδητο τροπο..... 

Εχουνε τις ριζες τους σε εμπειριες και μηνυματα που εκληφθησαν κατα την παιδικη ηλικια.

Στο πως θα εξελιχθουμε ως ανθρωποι Σημαντικοτατο για να μην πω το 90 της εκατο ε ρολο παιζει το τι τι \"πηραμε\" στην παιδικη μας ηλικια μεσα απο οικογενειακο μας παριβαλον...

Στην ενιληκη ζωη εχουνε γινει δευτερη φυση και αυτο που αποκαλουμε κλειστος χαρακτηρας ειναι πια μερος της δομης της προσωπικοτητας του ατομου...

Οταν δεν ξερουμε πως νιωθουμε,τοτε ειναι που τα πραγματα ξεφευγουν απο τον ελενχο τους. για παραδειγμα, οταν αυτο που μας στεναχωρει δεν εκφραζεται(ουτε καν μεσα μας),δεν βρησκει ποτε την διεξοδο που ζητα και συνεχως κλιμακωνεται....
το συναισθημα δεν εξατμιζεται,δεν βγαζει φτερα να πεταξει,παραμενει μεσα μας ανεκφραστο,ασαφες και φτανει να γινετε εως και ..τοξικο.. 
Τα ανεκφραστα και καταπιεσμενα συναισθηματα μπορει καποτε να βγουν ..αργα η γρηγορα... πριν παρει καπιος τον δρομο της Φυγης στης ουσιες η και μετα...
αλλα θα βγουν Αγαρμπα ως Ξεσπασμα και τοτε....με τον σπασμοδικο αυτον τροπο προκαλει ολα αυτα που αρχικα φοβοταν οτι θα γινουν αν τα εξωτερικευε......
Αν παλι δεν τα εκφρασει ποτε και δεν σπασει ποτε αυτη η σιωπη 
τα καταπιεσμενα συναισθηματα μεταμορφονονται σε αισθημα δυσφοριας και ελλειψης ικανοποιησης, το οποιο με τη σειρα του φερνει καινουργια εμποδια οπως στις σχεσεις με τους αλλους ανθρωπους ...... οδηγοντας τον εαυτο του στην μοναχικοτητα και καπου στην πορεια στην παρεα μπερδευετε και φερνει και την Μοναξια 
φτανοντας να \"επιλεξει\" τον δρομο της \"Φυγης\"...
ενα γνωστο ειδος \"φυγης\" ειναι οι ουσιες προσπαθωντας ετσι να αποδρασει απο την Δυσκολη κοινωνικη πραγματικοτητα........φτιαχνο ντας ετσι μια πιο μεγαλη φυλακη για τον εαυτο του στην ηδη υπαρχουσα Φυλακη του....

Με σεβασμο και εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Πάντως, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν εξαρτήθηκα λόγω αδυναμίας έκφρασης συναισθήματος και διαχείρισής του. Είναι εντελώς άλλοι οι λόγοι. Εξού και δε βλέπω το αλκοόλ σαν απειλή, μιας και όπως έχω ξαναπεί \'έπιασα\' το θέμα από τη ρίζα και το κοίταξα μέσα στα μάτια. Έχω τελειώσει με αυτό και τώρα ασχολούμαι με θέματα της ζωής μου που θεωρώ πολύ πιο σημαντικά. 
> :P
> 
> ...


θοδωρη , ειναι πραγματι συγκινητικο και ανθρωπινο το προβλημα της εξαρτησης και με απλα λογια ανθρωπινα και γεματα συναισθημα το παρυσιασες με τοσο ομορφο τροπο 
που ισως θα αξιζε τον κοπο να ανφερεται στην διαρκεια των χορηγουμενων μαθηματων σε αυτους που αυριο θα κληθουν να αντιμεωπισουν παρομοια περιστατικα..
Μια μικρη παρενθεση μονο θα ηθελα να κανω σχετικα με τα αιτια ....
Οπως σωστα ειπες , ολαξεκινησαν απο μια ανωριμοτητα συνασθηματικη , για την οποια ομως ευθυνεται μια συγκεκριμενη ορμονη που εξασφαλιζει την μεταβιβαση των νευρικων ερεθισματων στον εγκεφαλο και λεγεται ντοπαμινη...
Αυτη η ανωριμοτητα οπως την κατεγραψες , θεραπευεται και χημικα εκτος φυσικα απο την τεραστεια προσπαθεια που ισως χρεαιστει να κανει καποιος , για να πετυχει τον αυτοελεγχο , δηλαδη την συνειδητη επιλογη περιορισμου των συναισθηματικων καταστασεων που τον οδηγουν στην εθιστικη πραξη...
Οι Χωρες που επιχειρησαν να ασχοληθουν σοβαρα και υπευθυνα με το προβλημα του εθισμου , ξερουν οτι η μαχη ειναι πολυδαπανη και μακροχρονη αλλα στο τελος μπορει να ειναι νικηφορα αν υπαρξει συνεχεια στην στηριξη του ατομου και στην πορεια του μεχρι την πληρη επαγγελματικη και κοινωνικη αποκατασταση ...Γιατι αυτο ειναι το μυστικο της επιτυχιας ...
Η ανωριμοτητα οπως την ονομασες με τα λογια σου , εχει μεχρι και σημερα ακομα εκτος απο τις σωματικες , επαγγελματικες και κοινωνικες επιπτωσεις , πολλες φορες πιο σημαντικες απο τις σωματικες ....
Μια αφορμη χρειαζεται για καποιο ευαισθητο ανθρωπο , να πεσει στον φαυλο κυκλο της εξαρτησης , οταν η πραγματικοτητα καταντησει μια τραυματικη εμεπιρια και πολλες φορες , ενας αλκοολικος η τοξικομανης , κανει με λαθος τροπο αυτο που ισως θα εκανε και ενας γιατρος με πιο οργανωμενο και ελεγχομενο τροπο...
Ο οργανισμος μας δεν ειναι διατεθιμενος να συμβιωσει με την στερηση καθε ειδους και αντιδρα προξενοντας συμπτωματα αφορητα σε πολλους μονο και μονο για να μας προειδοποιησει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα και να ασχοληθουμε μαζι του...
Ισως παλι σε καποιους , η παραμικρη ποσοτητα εξωτερικης προελευσης μια ουσιας που διεγειρει την εκριση της ντοπαμινης 
προκαλει μια τετοια αναστατωση στον οργανισμο του , που δεν μπορει να ανταπεξελθει στην συνεχεια στην ελλειψη της δρασης της μετατρεποντας μια απλη για πολλους πραξη οπως το να πιει δυο ποτηρακια ουισκυ πχ μια οδυνηρη εξαρτηση οχι απο το αλκοολ , αλλα απο την ορμονη που γεννα ο ιδιος ο οργανισμος του και που θα επρεπε να συνεχιζει να γεννα αν δεν υπηρχε μια αγνωστη ισως ασυνειδητη εντολη , αναγνωριζοντας ισως την εξωγενη φυση του ερεθισματος , που προκαλει το μπλοκαρισμα της εκρισης της ορμονης και κατα συνεπεια το συνδρομο της στερησης....Πινουμε λοιπον ασυνειδητα , ελπιζοντας οτι θα αισθανθουμε καλυτερα , κατι ομως που δεν ερχεται ποτε γιατι η ορμονη εχει παψει να εκρινεται και αυτο ειναι που μας οδηγει στον εθισμο με ολα τα κακα συνακολουθα...
Ειναι πραγματικα τραγικο , μια αρρωστεια γιατι περι αυτου προκειται απο την ανακαλυψη του μηχανισμου δρασης της ντοπαμινης εδω και 30 σχεδον χρονια , να βλεπουμε σημερα 2 εκ ανθρωπους να ειναι εθισμενοι στο αλκοολ στην Γαλλια , χωρις να ξερουμε οτι απλα ειναι αρρωστοι και οχι οτι εχουν καποιες κακες εξεις κοιταζοντας τους με κουτοπονηρο υφος και μειωτικο της προσωπικοτητας τους...
ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι πολυ συντομα οι γαλλοι που ανακαλυψαν την ντοπαμινη και εχουν ηδη το κοινωνικο προβλημα θα φτασουν στην ανακαλυψη καποιου τεστ που θα επιτρεπει σε καποιον να διαπιστωσει αν κινδυνευει η οχι να γινει αλκοολικος η τοξικομανης , *προς το παρον οσοι εχετε το προβλημα , καλο ειναι να το βλεπετε και να το εξηγητε στο περιβαλλον σας στις πραγματικες , καθαρα ιατρικες του διαστασεις*

----------


## Sofia

Πάνο ως ψυχολογος που εισαι, θα γνωριζεις πώς ενας ανθρωπος που εχει καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα, οπως ειναι ενας εθισμος, κατάθλιψη ή ότι αλλο δεν τον βοηθα ιδιαιτερα να γνωριζει τί εστι ντοπαμινη ή σεροτονινη. Αντιθετα τον βοηθα μια σειρα αλλων πραγματων, ενα απο αυτα ειναι να δει το προβλημα ως προσωπικο δικο του, πώς αναπτύχθηκε κ πώς θα βγει απο ολο αυτο. 

Η κοινωνικη διασταση του θεματος του, δεν τον πολυαφορα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλησπερα παιδια ,τι κανετε?εχασα επεισοδια:)ημουν μια μικρη εκδρομουλα:)

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Πάνο ως ψυχολογος που εισαι, θα γνωριζεις πώς ενας ανθρωπος που εχει καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα, οπως ειναι ενας εθισμος, κατάθλιψη ή ότι αλλο δεν τον βοηθα ιδιαιτερα να γνωριζει τί εστι ντοπαμινη ή σεροτονινη. Αντιθετα τον βοηθα μια σειρα αλλων πραγματων, ενα απο αυτα ειναι να δει το προβλημα ως προσωπικο δικο του, πώς αναπτύχθηκε κ πώς θα βγει απο ολο αυτο. 
> 
> Η κοινωνικη διασταση του θεματος του, δεν τον πολυαφορα.


τον βοηθα σοφια αντιθετα πολυ για να μην εχει κοινωνικες επιπτωσεις ο εθισμος του στο περιβαλλον του...
τον βοηθα επισης να δει το ολο προβλημα σαν μια καθαρη κλασσικη μορφη αρρωστειας που μεχρι να βρεθει αντιδοτο , τον υποχρεωνει να ειναι παρα πολυ προσεκτικος με καθε ουσια που θα μπορουσε να μπλοκαρει την εκριση ντοπαμινης .
σημερα ειναι το αλκοολ , αυριο μπορει να ειναι καποια αλλη ουσια και πρεπει να ειναι απολυτα ενημερος στο που οφειλεται η δικη του ταση για εξαρτηση και εθισμο...
τον βοηθαει τελος για να ζητησει απο τον γιατρο του συνειδητα και με πληρη επιγνωση του τι μπορει να περιμενει απο την επιστημη , να τον θεραπευσουν , επαναφεροντας με φαρμακα το επιπεδο της ντοπαμινης του σε φυσιολογικα ορια . ουτωσωστε να βρει οση δυναμη χρειαζεται για να μπορει να πηγαινει με το κοριτσι του σε ενα μπαρ να την βλεπει να παραγγελνει ενα ουισκυ και ο ιδος να ζητα μια σοδα , μια κοκα κολα η ενα παγωτο και οταν τον ρωτανε στην παρεα να λεει και να το πιστευει οτι *ο οργανισμος μου δεν σηκωνει το αλκοολ* γιαυτο το αποφευγω , οπως ενας καπνιστης που το εκοψε αλλα συνεχιζει να ζει και να κανει παρεα με αλλους καπνιστες...

----------


## Ακροβατης

PANO DEN THA PIGAINES INDIES?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> τον βοηθαει τελος για να ζητησει απο τον γιατρο του συνειδητα και με πληρη επιγνωση του τι μπορει να περιμενει απο την επιστημη , να τον θεραπευσουν , επαναφεροντας με φαρμακα το επιπεδο της ντοπαμινης του σε φυσιολογικα ορια .


δλδ τον βοηθα να ξερει πώς μπορει να περιμενει τα παντα απο τα επιπεδα της ντοπαμινης.Κ αναλογως να ζει.

----------


## πανος12345

και το σημαντικοτερο..μην \'τσουβαλιαζεις \" ολα τα ψυχικα προβληματα στο ιδιο σακι...
αλλο η καταθλιψη , αλλο η ερωτικη απογοητευση , αλλο η υποατροφιη μελαγχολια της εμμηνοπαυσιακης γυναικας και αλλο η καταθλιψη που οφειλεται σε ενα προσφατο χωρισμο η πενθος....το καθε ενα εχει δικη του αιτια που προκληθηκε , διαφορετικη εξελιξη και αντιμετωπιση ...ο εθισμος ομως εχει μπει πια στο καναλι του εργαστηριου και αποτελει πλεον νοσημα με ολη την σημασια της λεξης....υπαρει οργανικο αιτιο για να το απλουστευσω και θεραπευεται αν συνοδευθει απο μια σωστη ενημερωση για την συνεχεια της ζωης του αρρωστου οταν θα ξαναεπιστρεψει στο κοινωνικο του περιβαλλον οπου ολοι θα πινουν και αυτος θα πρεπει να τους βλεπει μονο για να μην υποτροπιασει..

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> τον βοηθαει τελος για να ζητησει απο τον γιατρο του συνειδητα και με πληρη επιγνωση του τι μπορει να περιμενει απο την επιστημη , να τον θεραπευσουν , επαναφεροντας με φαρμακα το επιπεδο της ντοπαμινης του σε φυσιολογικα ορια .
> 
> 
> δλδ τον βοηθα να ξερει πώς μπορει να περιμενει τα παντα απο τα επιπεδα της ντοπαμινης.Κ αναλογως να ζει.


οχι.
τον βοηθα να καταλαβει οτι κατι δεν δουλευει καλα στον οργανισμο του και να παει αμεσως να ζητησει βοηθεια απο ενα γιατρο , οπως οταν τον ποναει το στηθος η το στομαχι του..ετσι απλα...ειναι αρρωστος με ολη την σημασια της λεξης.
μονο που η αρρωστεια του δεν ειναι ουτε μονιμη ουτε αναντιστρεπτη....χρειαζεται να ρυθμιστει ξανα η ντοπαμινη του και να μαθει να ζει αποφευογοντας οπως ο διαλος το λιβανι οτιδηποτε μπορει να την ερεθιζει....δεν μπορω να ξερω ακριβως τι εξετασεις μπρουν να του γινουν και τι αλλες ουσιες θα μπορουσαν να εχουν τα ιδια αποτελεσματα .
ειναι θεμα γιατρου και εργαστηριακου ελεγχου

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> και το σημαντικοτερο..μην \'τσουβαλιαζεις \" ολα τα ψυχικα προβληματα στο ιδιο σακι...
> αλλο η καταθλιψη , αλλο η ερωτικη απογοητευση , αλλο η υποατροφιη μελαγχολια της εμμηνοπαυσιακης γυναικας και αλλο η καταθλιψη που οφειλεται σε ενα προσφατο χωρισμο η πενθος....


έγραψα: *θα γνωριζεις πώς ενας ανθρωπος που εχει καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα, οπως ειναι ενας εθισμος, κατάθλιψη ή ότι αλλο δεν τον βοηθα ιδιαιτερα να γνωριζει τί εστι ντοπαμινη ή σεροτονινη. Αντιθετα τον βοηθα μια σειρα αλλων πραγματων, ενα απο αυτα ειναι να δει το προβλημα ως προσωπικο δικο του, πώς αναπτύχθηκε κ πώς θα βγει απο ολο αυτο.* 

δεν τσουβάλιασα τπτ. Αν θες προσεξε πριν σχολιασεις αυτο που νομιζεις πώς διαβασες

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> PANO DEN THA PIGAINES INDIES?


μολις τωρα γυρισα ...
μην απει το μυαλο σου μοναχα στις μακρυνες Ινδιες 
στις ινδιες στο παρισι πηγα....στο βορειο σταθμο των τραινων στο 10 διαμερισμα...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πολυ ενδιαφερουσα η αποψη σου. προσωπικα δεν θα με ακουμπουσε πολυ μια τετοια θεραπεια. Θα προτιμουσα να δω εγω πώς καταληγω στο ποτο. οχι τί κανει η ντοπαμινη μου.

----------


## Ακροβατης

το τι οδηγει τον καθενα στον εθισμο ειναι διαφορετικο.συμφωνω με τον θοδωρη στο οτι οι περισσοτεροι που εχουμε εξαρτηθει σε ουσιες ειμαστε ευαισθητοι καταπιεζουμε και καταπινουμε τα συναισθηματα μας.και συμφωνω με τη σοφια οτι βιονωντας τον αλκοολισμο καθολου δε με ενδιαφερει το τι κανει η ντοπαμινη μου.καλο ειναι να &lt;&lt;σκαλισω βαθεια μεσα μου στο τι με οδηγησε εκει...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> και το σημαντικοτερο..μην \'τσουβαλιαζεις \" ολα τα ψυχικα προβληματα στο ιδιο σακι...
> αλλο η καταθλιψη , αλλο η ερωτικη απογοητευση , αλλο η υποατροφιη μελαγχολια της εμμηνοπαυσιακης γυναικας και αλλο η καταθλιψη που οφειλεται σε ενα προσφατο χωρισμο η πενθος....
> 
> ...


μα σοφακι ετσι οπως το βαζεις ειναι σαν να τον στελνεις να φουνταρει ο φουκαρας , ενω δεν φταει αυτος .αυτη που ο οργανισμος του εει ακποιο προβλημα με μια ορμονη...
ενας αλλος πχ μπορει να βγει πιο κοντος...αυτος , πρεπει να προσεχει τι πινει , τι καπνιζει , τι μπορει να του ερεθισει και να αποσυντονισει ενα συγκεκριμενο πεδιο δρασης μιας νευρομεταβιβαστικης ουσιας που ευθυνεται για την ευφορια...
αυτο ειναι ολο...
φαντασου να βγαινεις εξω να τρως τι θες , να κανεις οτι θες να διασκεδαζεις οσο θες , αλλα αν καποιο σου προτεινειε ενα ποτηρακι κρασι να του λες ετσι απλα και κοφτα \"ευχαριστω αλλα δεν θα παρω γιατι με βαλπτει στην υγεια \" 
ξερεις ποσα εκατομυρια ανθρωποι το κανουν σε ολη τους τη ζωη? σχεδον ενα δις ..ολοι οι Ισλαμιστες στον πλανητη...
λες να ειναι τοσο δυσκολο? αυτο που σε κανει ρακος ειναι να μην καταλαβαινεις γιατι εσυ δεν μπορεις να πιεις και αλλοι μπορουν....οταν ομως ξερεις γιατι . γινεται παιχνιδακι ..
ηξερα ενα τυπο που καθε φορα που ερχοτανε στο σπιτι μας , πεταγοτανε απεναντι στο μπακαλικο και αγοραζε μονος του ενα μπουκαλι ουισκυ για να τον κερασουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
το τι ντελιριο μας εβγαζε δεν λεγεται ..του φταιγανε ολοι και ολα ......σημερα ο ιδιος τυπος γελα διασκεδαζει τρωει τον αγλεορα αλλα χτυπαει και 30χλμ την ημερα τζοκιγκ ενω ειναι ηδη παπους !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!τι αλλαξε στην ζωη του?
τον μαζεωε μια μερα η αστυνομια γιατι πηγε να πλακωθει οδηγωντας μεθυσμενος , τον πηγανε σηκωτο στο νοσκομειο , τον εξετασαν , του δωσανε φαρμακα για καμμια δυο βδομαδες και του εξηγησαν αυτα που σας γραφω εδω...
ακομα και να του ανοιξεις το στομα να του χυσεις μια σταγονα αλκοολ θα παει αμεσως στην τουαλετα να το φτυσει σαν να του εβαλες στο στο δηλητηριο.....
γιατι το θειο δωρο της φυσης , το αιμα του Χριστου για τους χριστιανους , αυτον απο μια ιδιομορφια της φυσης καταλαβε επιτελους οτι τον βλαπτει...δεν φταει ο ιδιος ..δεν φταει το ουισκακι ...φταει η φυση που τον στερησε μια ικανοτητα που οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι την εχουν αλλα αυτος δυστυχως η ευτυχως οχι

----------


## Sofia

Ολγακι διαβασα τα νεα σου! Συγχαρητηρια, μοιαζει μεγαλη η νικη σου κ ευχομαι να ακολουθησουν κ αλλες. Πρεπει να αισθανεσαι πολυ δικαιωμενη:)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> μα σοφακι ετσι οπως το βαζεις ειναι σαν να τον στελνεις να φουνταρει ο φουκαρας , ενω δεν φταει αυτος .


καθε άλλο. ετσι που το θετω, τον βλεπω σαν εναν ανθρωπο που ωριμος πλεον βλεπει το προβλημα του κ αποφασιζει σοβαρα να κανει κατι για αυτο.

----------


## giota

Ακριβώς την αιτία θα πολεμήσεις πρώτα τα άλλα είναι θέματα του ειδικού.Γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποιος γίνεται αλοολικός έτσι χωρίς λόγο κάτι υπάρχει πίσω απο την ανάγκη για αλκοόλ.Πάλεγε Ολγάκι τα δυσκολότερα νομίζω πέρασαν όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας.Να σου πώ και εγώ μπράβο για τον αγώνα σου συνέχισε εδώ είμαστε να σε στηρίξουμε

----------


## Ακροβατης

παιδια κατι που μοθ εκανε εντυπωση ειναι oti προχθες στην ταβερνα ειχε ενα τραπεζομαντιλο διαφημιστικο της αμστελ.εκτος απο το φρικαλεο μυνημα (εχετε φανταστει τη ζωη σας χωρις αμστελ) ειχε και ενα κατεβατο :η μπυρα χαλαρωνει μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα,βοηθα στην πικτηκοτητα του αιματος ,στα οστα και αλλα ...το θεωρω εγκλημα τετοιου ειδους μυνηματα!τουλαχιστο στα τσιγαρα γραφει το καπνισμα βλαπτει....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> το τι οδηγει τον καθενα στον εθισμο ειναι διαφορετικο.συμφωνω με τον θοδωρη στο οτι οι περισσοτεροι που εχουμε εξαρτηθει σε ουσιες ειμαστε ευαισθητοι καταπιεζουμε και καταπινουμε τα συναισθηματα μας.και συμφωνω με τη σοφια οτι βιονωντας τον αλκοολισμο καθολου δε με ενδιαφερει το τι κανει η ντοπαμινη μου.καλο ειναι να &lt;&lt;σκαλισω βαθεια μεσα μου στο τι με οδηγησε εκει...


λαθος ολγακι ....αυτο που οδηγει στον εθισμο ειναι μια αδυναμια καποιων να εχουν την σωστη αντιδραση μιας ορμονης που ρυθμιζει την ευφορια τους .. το ποτο απλα προκαλει το μπλοκαρισμα της ....και ο οργανισμος αντιδρα και τα παιζει...
αυτη η ευαισθησια που λετε σε αυτο οφειλεται...η ορμονη δυσλειτουργουσε παντα ....μονο που οταν το ερεθισμα προερχεται απο τον οργανισμο μας η αντιδραση της ειναι διαφορετικη απο οτι αν προερχεται απο εξωτερικο ερεθισμα...
μια σταγονα αλκοολ μπορει να την μπλοκαρει τελειως ...
μια σταγονα...γιαυτο οσοι εκαναν το βημα , ξερουν οτι δεν πρεπει να το ξαναβαλουν ποτε ξανα στο στομα τους...
και σωζονται ολγακι ...αν δεν το ειχα ζησει απο κοντα , δεν θα το πιστευα....το ειδα ομως απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος μπροστα στα ματια μου και τοτε μονο αρχισα να σχολουμαι σοβαρα για να καταλαβω τον μηχανισμο του....
επαναλαμβανω..δεν ξερω αν εχει βγει ηδη τεστ που να δινει την ταση στον εθισμο και σε ποιες ακριβως ουσιες 
αυτα θα σας τα πουν οι ειδικοι ....
αν εχετε χρηματα για να ερθετε στο παρισι , μπορω να μαθω που ακριβως θαπρεπε να πατε η οσοι εχουν την δυνατοτητα για Ε4, ισως να μπορουσαν να ερθουν σε επαφη μεσω των ταμειων τους αν στην Ελλαδα δεν εχουν προχωρησει[ που αμφιβαλω ]στην θεραπεια του εθισμου απο το αλκοολ...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> παιδια κατι που μοθ εκανε εντυπωση ειναι oti προχθες στην ταβερνα ειχε ενα τραπεζομαντιλο διαφημιστικο της αμστελ.εκτος απο το φρικαλεο μυνημα (εχετε φανταστει τη ζωη σας χωρις αμστελ) ειχε και ενα κατεβατο :η μπυρα χαλαρωνει μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα,βοηθα στην πικτηκοτητα του αιματος ,στα οστα και αλλα ...το θεωρω εγκλημα τετοιου ειδους μυνηματα!τουλαχιστο στα τσιγαρα γραφει το καπνισμα βλαπτει....


καταλαβα τί εννοεις: ειναι πολυ απενεχοποιημενο το αλκοολ ακομα...εχεις δικιο!

Σοβαρα: ελεγε χαλαρωνει μετά απο μια κουραστικη μερα?....μαλιστα!

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> παιδια κατι που μοθ εκανε εντυπωση ειναι oti προχθες στην ταβερνα ειχε ενα τραπεζομαντιλο διαφημιστικο της αμστελ.εκτος απο το φρικαλεο μυνημα (εχετε φανταστει τη ζωη σας χωρις αμστελ) ειχε και ενα κατεβατο :η μπυρα χαλαρωνει μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα,βοηθα στην πικτηκοτητα του αιματος ,στα οστα και αλλα ...το θεωρω εγκλημα τετοιου ειδους μυνηματα!τουλαχιστο στα τσιγαρα γραφει το καπνισμα βλαπτει....
> 
> 
> ...


σας πληροφορω οτι στην γαλλια την χωρα με τα καλυτερα κρασια του πλανητη απαγορευεται δια ροπαλου η διαφημιση στην τηλεοραση του αλκοολ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι και μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση.χαλαρωνει μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα γεματη αγχος,αυτο ελεγε.φανταστειτε οταν διαβαζουν τετοιου ειδους μυνηματα 15 χρονα παιδια.εδω εμεις που ειμαστε ενηλικοι ξεπερναμε το μετρο.εκεινα θα παρουν το μυνημα οτι η μπυρα κανει καλο,δεν θα καθησουν να σκεφτουν και δεν ξερουν που σταματαει η χρηση και που αρχιζει η καταχρηση

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Ακριβώς την αιτία θα πολεμήσεις πρώτα τα άλλα είναι θέματα του ειδικού.Γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποιος γίνεται αλοολικός έτσι χωρίς λόγο κάτι υπάρχει πίσω απο την ανάγκη για αλκοόλ.Πάλεγε Ολγάκι τα δυσκολότερα νομίζω πέρασαν όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας.Να σου πώ και εγώ μπράβο για τον αγώνα σου συνέχισε εδώ είμαστε να σε στηρίξουμε


μην το ψαχνεις γιωτα ,,η αγνοια ..τιποτα αλλο δεν χρειαζεται 
οπως λεει και η Αμστελ..ποιος δεν θαθελε να πιει μια παγωμενη μπυρα με 40ο κελσιου? ε καποιοι κινδυνευουν να εθιστουν οι απο ενα μπουκαλι αλλα απο ενα ποτηρακι του κρασιου!!!!!!!!!!!!!
δεν το ξερουν για να προφυλαχτουν και να πανε στο μπακαλη να αγορασουν μια κοκαλ κολα η καλυτερα μια πορτοκαλαδα...
ξερω γυναικα που πεθανε στην κυριολεξια πριν απο 30 χρονια απο εθισμο στην μπυρα...... εξελιχθηκε σε ασθμα και τελος μεσα σε μια 5 ετια .....αν ζουσε σημερα ισως σε μια εβδομαδα να ειχε θεραπευθει...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ναι και μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση.χαλαρωνει μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα γεματη αγχος,αυτο ελεγε.φανταστειτε οταν διαβαζουν τετοιου ειδους μυνηματα 15 χρονα παιδια.εδω εμεις που ειμαστε ενηλικοι ξεπερναμε το μετρο.εκεινα θα παρουν το μυνημα οτι η μπυρα κανει καλο,δεν θα καθησουν να σκεφτουν και δεν ξερουν που σταματαει η χρηση και που αρχιζει η καταχρηση


πρεπει να ζητησετε οσοι εχετε σημερα σχεση με αυτη την αρρωστεια , ενα ανγκη να κανετε σωματειο και να απιτησετε να αποαγορευθει τελειως η διαφιμηση για αλκοολ απο την τηλεοραση τουλαχιστον..ο κοσμος δεν ξερει τι μπορει να του συμβει...
20 χρονια μολις ανακαλυφθηκε η ντοπαμινη....
ακομα ισως να μην υπαρχει καν τεστ για να πιστοποιηθει προληπτικα το ποιοι κινδυνευουν για να προφυλασονται...

----------


## anwnimi

Αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι ο κάθε άνθρωπος, αν χρησιμοποιεί συστηματικά μία ουσία, όπως αλκοόλ, ναρκωτικά κτλ η ντοπαμίνη που φυσιολογικά παράγεται στον οργανισμό του \"τεμπελιάζει\" να παραχθεί μόνη της, περιμένοντας την εθιστική ουσία να την ανεβάσει. Έτσι, αν η εθιστική ουσία λείψει από τον οργανισμό, η ντοπαμίνη δεν υπάρχει και αρχίζουν τα στερητικά. Μετά από αρκετές μέρες, ο οργανισμός ξαναθυμάται να την παράγει μόνος του και πάλι. Έτσι, αρχίζει η απεξάρτηση.
Οπότε το θέμα δεν είναι ότι ο εθισμός είναι αρρώστια και είμαστε στο έλεός του, επειδή η ντοπαμίνη μας δεν παράγεται προς το παρόν. Με σκληρή προσπάθεια θα την επαναφέρουμε.
Το θέμα είναι να δούμε γιατί επιλέξαμε τον εθισμό. Για να επιλύσουμε αυτή την αιτία ώστε να μην τον ξαναεπιλέξουμε.

----------


## 8odwris

Ετσι...
Η ντοπαμινη ο λες ε...
....αλλα εγω το ξερω αλλιως ..
Οι Ενδορφινες σταματουν να παραγοντε οταν ξεκινας να του δινεις του οργανισμου μια εξωτερικη ψυχοτροπη ουσια...
Οι ενδορφινες ειναι κατι σαν \"φυσικο οπιο του εγκεφαλου\"
Αν ο οργανισμος κουραζεται η ποναει, αυξανει την παραγωγη των ενδορφινων του. Οταν αντιθετα ο ανθρωπος παρει και εθιστει σε ψυχοτροπες Ουσιες (Ηρωινη, Μορφινη, Μεθαδονη, Αλκοολ κ.α.) απ\' έξω, τότε ο οργανισμος σταματαει τη δικη του παραγωγη ενδορφινων και ο ανθρωπος μένει χωρίς το δικο του αναλγητικο
Σκοπος τους ειναι λοιπον να προσφερουν χαλαρωση ,ευεξια ,ευφορια μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα......
Οταν λοιπον σταματας την καταχρηση ξεκιναν τα στεριτικα συνδρομα διοτι ακριβως εχει σταματησει να παραγει ο οργανισμος της ενδορφινες...μετα απο 5- 6 μερες και με την βοηθεια εκεινου που υποφερει οπως το να κανει σωματικη ασκηση βοηθα τον οργανισμο του να ξεκινησει ξανα να εκρινει αυτες της ουσιες...
Τωρα θα θελα να πω οσον αφορα την εξαρτηση....οτι δεν ειναι ολα θεμα χημειας του οργανισμου....
Μπορεις ισως πολλοι να εχουν ελληψη ντοπαμινης οπως λες... μπορει καπιος αλλος να εχει χαμηλη σεροτονινη αυτη που ρυθμιζει την διαθεση...,ομως δεν ειναι ολα αυτα που καπιον τον οδηγησαν να εξαρτηθει...
Οχι..
Ειπαμε οτι υπαρχουν βαθια αιτια για τον καθε ενα..
Αυτα με την χειμια του οργανισμου απλα ειναι που τον κανουν μετα πιο Ευεσθητο αποδεκτη των καταστασεων ισως...
Οχι ομως τα Αιτια.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ναι και μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση.χαλαρωνει μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα γεματη αγχος,αυτο ελεγε.φανταστειτε οταν διαβαζουν τετοιου ειδους μυνηματα 15 χρονα παιδια.εδω εμεις που ειμαστε ενηλικοι ξεπερναμε το μετρο.εκεινα θα παρουν το μυνημα οτι η μπυρα κανει καλο,δεν θα καθησουν να σκεφτουν και δεν ξερουν που σταματαει η χρηση και που αρχιζει η καταχρηση


Ολγάκι....θεωρώ πως είναι υπερβολή όλο αυτό.
Πχ. το πολύ κρέας δημιουργεί χοληστερηνη.
Η ζάχαρη χαλάει τα δόντια, εκτός του ότι είναι επικίνδυνη σε ένα εκ. πράγματα.
Έπρεπε να γράφει πάνω στο κρέας ή στη ζάχαρη: προσοχή επικίνδυνο?
Ο λόγος που κάποιος, καπνίζει, πίνει, τρώει όλη τη σαβούρα, πέφτει στα ναρκωτικά ή στις κάθε είδους εξαρτήσεις, είναι σίγουρα προσωπικός στον καθένα.
Κίνδυνοι υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια γύρω μας και πρέπει να έχουμε μόνοι τη γνώση και τη δύναμη να μην υποκύπτουμε.
Από κει και πέρα έχει να κάνει με τη γνώση και τα βιώματα του καθένα μας για το που πρέπει να λέμε τα \"οχι\" και μέχρι που να φτάνουμε στο κάθε τι βλαβερό....

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ναι και μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση.χαλαρωνει μετα απο μια κουραστικη μερα γεματη αγχος,αυτο ελεγε.φανταστειτε οταν διαβαζουν τετοιου ειδους μυνηματα 15 χρονα παιδια.εδω εμεις που ειμαστε ενηλικοι ξεπερναμε το μετρο.εκεινα θα παρουν το μυνημα οτι η μπυρα κανει καλο,δεν θα καθησουν να σκεφτουν και δεν ξερουν που σταματαει η χρηση και που αρχιζει η καταχρηση
> 
> 
> ...


Απλη και σαφεστατη η Θεοφανια...!
Με 5 σειρες ειπες τα παντα...

----------


## Ακροβατης

παιδια ναι μπορει να ειμαι λιγο υπερβολικη αλλα λογω του προβληματος μου τσατιστηκα οταν το ειδα.οποιος εχει τη μυγα μυγιαζεται και αυτη ειναι εγω:P:P::))

----------


## Remedy

ετσι ακριβως ολγακι :)
εχεις την μυγα κι ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ να σκεφτεσαι ετσι.
κι ενας γλυκατζης με ζαχαρο, αν περασει απο ενα ζαχαροπλαστειο με βιτρινες γεματες τουρτες και σιροπιαστα,κι ολοι μεσα ξεσχιζονται να τρωνε γλυκα θα νοιωσει παραπονο που τον προκαλουν ενω δεν κανει να φαει κι αυτος..

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλο βραδυ σε ολους και καλη εβδομαδα να χουμε:)Σας ευχαριστω ακομη μια φορα για τη συντροφια σας και για τη συμπαρασταση σας...

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

το αλκοόλ γέμιζε το κενό -αυτό που πίστευα για κενό- δημιουργούσε ενδιαφέρον για το άτομο μου, από συμπάθεια μέχρι αηδία, δεν είχε σημασία τότε, αρκεί κάποιοι να ασχολιόνταν μαζί μου, να με ΄καταλαβαίνουν όπως ήθελα και όποτε ήθελα εγώ, να με ακούν να μιλώ για όλες μου τις δυστυχίες και πόσο καλά θα ήταν όλα στη ζωή μου \"ΑΝ\" τα πράγματα γινόντουσταν έτσι όπως μου άξιζε εμένα να γίνουν, αν οι άνθρωποι με καταλάβαιναν και δεν με άφηναν ποτέ μόνο, αν η κοινωνία ήταν ένας διαρκής παράδεισος, αν ο πόνος και η προδοσία ήταν λέξεις άγνωστες σε όλους, αν το σύμπαν είχε την κατανόηση να δέχεται τις \"αρετές\" μου και να τις ανταμείβει. αν...αν....αν.....
αυτό συνεχίστηκε αρκετά και στην ανάρρωση, εμμονικά, με μιά εγωπάθεια που άντεχε ενάντια σε όλες τις αλήθειες που είχα αρχίσει να βλέπω αλλά δεν ήθελα να παραδεχτώ κατά βάθος και ας έλεγα ότι έχω πιάσει το νόημα. και ήρθε η υποτροπή, είδα ξανά το έργο, αλλά τώρα είχε προηγηθεί και κάποια δουλείά που λειτούργησε. έτσι βγήκα νωρίς από αυτήν, αναίρεσα πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις, έθεσα νέες προτεραιότητες, έμαθα πως τίποτα δεν μου είναι δοσμένο, πως τα περισσότερα πράγματα τούτης της ζωής είναι στο χέρι μου για να έχω μια ήρεμη μέρα- δε λέω ευτυχισμένη, λέω ήρεμη- ο πήχυς των ΘΕΛΩ κατέβηκε και ανέβηκε ο πήχυς του ΚΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ!!!. είδα ίσως τους ανθρώπους σαν πιθανούς συνεργάτες (όχι όλους, αλλά κατόπιν επιλογής) και όχι σαν νταντάδες στα δικά μου ανικανοποίητα ΑΝ. έδιωξα όσο μπορούσα τους φόβους μου, και κοίταξα μέσα στο ΣΗΜΕΡΑ διδασκόμενος από το ΧΘΕΣ και προετοιμάζοντας χαλαρά και χωρίς βιασύνη το ΑΥΡΙΟ. ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ. ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΩΝ \"ΟΡΕΞΕΩΝ\" ΕΒΑΛΑ \"ΚΙΝΗΤΡΑ. πονάει, πιστέψτε, οι αναραίσεις και οι αφαιρέσεις πονάνε πολύ. αλλά θεραπεύουν, τουλάχιστον έτσι νιώθω σήμερα και ελπίζω να το νιώθω και αύριο. καληνύχτα και μια καλημέρα μου να σας βρεί αύριο!!!!

----------


## deleted-member141015

ολγάκι, το τι διαφημίσεις βλέπουν γενικώς τα παιδιά και τι είδους καταστάσεις και συμπεριφορές επιβραβεύονται, άσε!... Μπράβο για όσα έχεις καταφέρει και καλή εβδομάδα :)

παιδιά, για τα συστήματα νευροδιαβιβαστών, μόνο μια επισήμανση: ο μηχανισμός που περιγράφεις θοδωρή, σχετικά με τις ενδορφίνες, είναι ο μηχανισμός δράσης των οπιούχων (π.χ. μορφίνη). Γιατί αυτά στην ουσία μιμούνται τη δράση των ενδορφινών. Το αλκοόλ όμως δεν μιμείται τη δράση κάποιας συγκεκριμένης ενδογενούς ουσίας. Αλλά επηρεάζει και αλληλεπιδρά με διάφορα συστήματα νευροδιαβιβαστών: ντοπαμίνη, σεροτονίνη, ενδορφίνες που αναφέρθηκαν, αλλά και γ-αμινοβουτυρικό οξύ που παίζει σημαντικότατο ρόλο και άλλα. Είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκη η δράση του στον εγκέφαλο. 

Η ουσία είναι πως για να κατανοήσουμε τη διαδικασία του εθισμού και της απεξάρτησης, όσο κι αν είναι χρήσιμη η γνώση της χημείας του εγκεφάλου και η επίγνωση της ευαλωτότητας κάποιων ατόμων, δεν αρκεί, νομίζω έχει γράψει αρκετά για το θέμα ο θοδωρής, τώρα είδα και τα όσα λέει ο Αριστείδης και με βρίσκουν γενικά σύμφωνη.

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

σκέφτομαι κάποιον άλλο αλκοολικό που σήμερα έχει κλείσει τα κινητά του, λέγοντας πως θέλει να μείνει μόνος, ύστερα από κάποιες μέρες γενικής έντασης. μόνο να τον σκέφτομαι μπορώ. έχει αρκετούς μήνες καθαρός, έχει ακούσει και δει πράγματα μέσα στη καθαρότητα του, βοηθήθηκε όσο ήταν δυνατό αυτό, αλλά μακριά από εμένα το να τον \"χαϊδέψω\". μπορεί να έχει ήδη κάνει ή να μην έχει κάνει υποτροπή. αυτός θα κρίνει τι είναι καλύτερο για τον εαυτό του και τη παραπέρα στάση του στη ζωή και στα πράγματα. ας βγεί κάποια στιγμή από το εγώ του, να δει το \"μολυσμένο\" δάχτυλο που κινδυνεύει να σαπίσει όλο το σώμα, κι αντί να απαλύνει κάθε φορά προσωρινά τον πόνο της \"μόλυνσης\" ας πάρει την απόφαση να το κόψει! κι αν δεν έχει δίπλα του τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία, ας το κόψει με τα δόντια του! καλλιο ένα δάχτυλο λιγότερο παρά μια \"σαπίλα\" που θα κυριεύει κορμί και ψυχή κάθε μέρα και περισσότερο και θα αρκείται στη προσωρινή παύση του πόνου με το αλκοόλ ή με οποιαδήποτε άλλη ουσία ή ψευδαίσθηση. η πραγματικότητα είναι \"ωμή\". ας της κάνουμε λοιπόν λίγο \"ψηστήρι\". ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΦΗΣΥΧΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

σημερα εφυγαν οι γονεις μου για μια βδομαδα.εδς και ενα χρονο που επεστρεψα στο πατρικο μου παρακαλουσα πως και πως να φευγουν να μενω μονη.αλλα τωρα με εχει πιασει μια απιστευτη μελαγχολια,μια θλιψη.το σπιτι ειναι αδειο και εγω νιωθω απεραντη μοναξια.που ειναι ολοι αυτοι οι φιλοι που οσο καιρο βγαιναμε και τα πιναμε ηταν καλα?δεν ερχεται κανεις τους να μου κανει εστω κ μια ωρα παρεα σπιτι να πιουμε ενα καφε.πρεπει να συνηθησω στη μοναξια μαλλον...

----------


## Sofia

Olgaki, αν επιτρεπεται πώς κι ετσι? Δλδ γιατι δεν ερχονται?Εχεις τηλ, εχεις κουβεντιασει με φιλους? Γνωριζει καποιος απο αυτους για το θεμα με το αλκοολ?

----------


## Ακροβατης

το γνωριζει η κολλητη μου και αλλοι 2 στενοι φιλοι,απο την πεμπτη που βγηκαμε για φαγητο τους ειπα οποτε θελετε να ερχεστε απο το σπιτι γιατι μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ακομη να τους ακολουθω σε μπουζουκια κλαμπ και μπυραριες.και ξερουν φυσικα οτι απο σημερα μεχρι την αλλη τριτη θα μαι μονη σπιτι εγω και ο σκυλος μου.

----------


## Sofia

ωραια. γιατι δεν τηλεφωνεις στην κολλητη να περασει απο το σπιτι? νομιζω πώς ετσι κ αλλιως οι φιλοι δεν ειναι μονο για κοινες εξοδους ή εξορμησεις σε μπαρ, κλαμπ κ τα σχετικα...

----------


## Ακροβατης

το εκανα σοφια μου αλλα εχει να παει κομμωτηριο για το αυριανο παρτυ γενεθλιων της και μετα θελει να βγει..μου ειπε οτι αυριο ειμαι ευπροσδεκτη αν νιωθω οτι μπορω να παω αλλα τη βλεπω να απομακρυνεται........ενταξει ισως ειναι λογικο δεν μπορει να αλλαξει το προγραμμα της για μενα ουτε να μου κανει παρεα και να μη βγαινει τα βραδια.

----------


## Sofia

μαλιστα καταλαβα. Σκεφτομαι οτι καποιες φορες, μπορει κ οι ανθρωποι - καποιοι εστω- να φοβουνται οταν ακουν για καποιο προβλημα. Ισως κ το οτι μπορει να ειναι κολλητικο....

Μπορεις ομως να κανεις πραγματα: να πας μια βολτα τον σκυλο, να δεις καμια ταινιουλα, μουσικη, βιβλια...μή σου πώ, αν βρεις κ καμια καλη ταινια σε θερινο κ εχεις ορεξη! Γυμναστηριο επισης...μμμμ δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο:)

Αλοιμονο σε ολους μας, αν εξοδος συνεπαγεται αλκοολ...ή αν η καλη παρέα πρεπει υποχρεωτικα να συνοδευεται απο ποτο.

----------


## melene

η απλα μπορει να μη σε καταλαβαινει...
οταν ο δικος μου κολλητος επαθε κρισεις πανικου και εμαθα οτι κοιμαται πλεον με τους γονεις του,ξερεις τι εκανα?οχι απλα απομακρυνθηκα τον εβρισα κιολας λεγοντας του συνελθε κανεις σαν μικρο κοριτσακι που του εκλεψαν την κουκλα!!!
ενα μηνα λοιπον αργοτερα οι κρισεις χτυπησαν τη δικη μου πορτα.αυτο που εκανα ηταν να τον παρω αμεσως τηλεφωνο.τον ευχαριστω τοσο που δε μου θυμωσε ποτε για τοτε και που απο την αρχη ηξερα με τι ειχα να κανω αφου ηξερα ηδη τη δικη του εμπειρια..
μην στεναχωριεσαι με τη φιλη σου.πολλες φορες δεν ξερουμε πως να αντιμετωπισουμε τον αλλο για αυτο φευγουμε αλλες παλι δεν μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε καν..η φιλη σου μαλλον ανηκει στην δευτερη κατηγορια.
εχεις σκεφτει μηπως και εσυ αθελα σου την εκανες να αισθανθει ασχημα με τη συμπεριφορα σου?
τοσο καιρο δεν επενδυεις πολυ περισσοτερο χρονο για εσενα?μηπως αυτο ειναι κατι που την ενοχλησε?

----------


## Ακροβατης

ισως να ναι ετσι.με τη συγκεκριμενη κοπελα περνουσαμε καλα οταν βγαιναμε η μεναμε στα σπιτια.αλλα το περνουσαμε καλα για μας ηταν το να πεινουμε απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ και μετα εξω μεχρι να γινουμε λιωμα.αυτο μας εδενε..γιατι οπως σας ειπα εχω επιστρεψει στο πατρικο μου απο την πολη που σπουδαζα 5 χρονια και ηταν η μοναδκη φιλη που εκανα σε αυτο τον ενα χρονο,αλλες παλιες μου φιλες καλες η μια παντρευτηκε,η αλλη κνει μεταπτυχιακο η αλλη εχει και παιδακι και εχουμε χαθει

----------


## Sofia

Ε, Ολγακι ειναι δυσκολο να κρατηθει μια φιλια οταν αυτο που την δημιουργησε ηταν αυτη η κοινη συνηθεια, που τωρα μαλλον δεν ειναι τοσο κοινη....

Μαλλον ειναι μια ευκαιρια η διακοπη ποτου, για επαναπροσδιορισμους σχεσεων.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ολγάκι....θα ου πω μια μικρή ιστορία....
Έχω ένα φίλο μου που εδώ και 1 χρόνο έχει κόψει το τσιγάρο. Δεν πίνει, αθλείται πολύ, προσέχει απίστευτα τη διατροφή του και ειναι γενικά κατά όλων των χρήσεων/καταχρήσεων. Τοχειμώνα πήγαμε μια παρέα ταξίδι στο Παρίσι και μας έβγαλε τη ψυχή. Για να μη πληρώσει έξτρα ενοικιαζόμενο αυτοκίνητο, (όντας αντικαπνιστής), μας φορτώθηκε στο αμάξι και φαντάσου 4 να καπνίζουν και ένας όχι. Μόλις πηγαίναμε να πάρουμε κανένα σάντουιτς άρχιζε το μάθημα περί διατροφής και δεν σου λέω τι γινόταν αν το παρακάναμε με το ποτό!
Αυτό ήταν το πιο ηχηρό, γιατί όσες φορές βρισκόμαστε είναι πάντα επικριτικός, (το τζάκι σου καπνίζει, σταμάτα να πίνεις, τι σαβούρες είναι αυτά που τρως, στα γυμναστήρια δε δαγκώνουν κοίτα τα χάλια σου κλπ). Σε πληροφορώ πως είναι απ τους πιο κολλητούς μου, αλλά ΔΕΝ αντέχεται με τίποτα! 
Έτσι, έχω περιορίσει τη σχέση μας στο τηλ και έχω και την πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο.
Τι θέλω να σου πω με αυτό;
Επειδή έκοψες το ποτό, δεν πρέπει να αρχίσεις να κατηγορείς όσους πίνουν και να τους περνάς τις φοβίες σου περί αλκοολισμού γιατί θα μείνεις μόνη σου.
Παράλληλα, κάνε την ψυχοθεραπεία σου για να δεις τι ήταν αυτό που σε έριξε με τα μούτρα στο αλκοόλ, γιατί είσαι πολύ μικρή για να στερείς από τον εαυτό σου τα πάντα από φόβο μήπως υποτροπιάσεις...

Πάντα φιλικά

----------


## Ακροβατης

εχεις δικιο ισως ειναι και μια ευκαιρια η βδομαδα αυτη να ερθω αντιμετωπη με τον εαυτο μου να καθησουμε και να τα βρουμε που μεχρι τωρα αυτο με φοβιζε πολυ και το αντιμετωπιζα πινοντας.

----------


## Sofia

Κ μια κ που ανοιξαμε το θεμα ιστοριες απο το παρελθον ας πω κι εγω μια: Οταν πηγα στην Αγγλια για σπουδες, μετα απο κανενα 6μηνο περιπου ηρθαν τα γενεθλια μου. Ε, βγηκαμε καπου για φαγητο κ μετα σε ενα κλαμπ για χορο. Την αλλη μερα στο εργαστηριο, με ρωτησε μια συμφοιτητρια Αγγλιδα, \"πώς περασες\"? Της λεω \"εκπληκτικα\", με ενα μεγαλο χαμογελο. Μου λεει \"λιωσατε,ε\"? \"Οχι\" της λεω...Κ με κοιτταξε απογοητευμενη, λεγοντας μου \"ε, τοτε δεν ηταν κ τοσο καλα...\".

Την ιδια χρονια, στις πρωτες μεγαλες εξοδους με πολλα παιδια απο την σχολη με μεγαλη μου εκπληξη διαπιστωσα πώς βγαινω σημαινει πινω. Ηταν κατι σαν μερος αναποσπαστο της διασκεδασης. Αυτοματως, αφου δεν ημουν διατεθειμενη να κατεβασω καμια 6αρια pints, αλλα ισα με ενα, καταλαβαινω πώς δεν μπορουμε να διασκεδασουμε ολοι μαζι. Πώς αλλιως εννοουμε την διασκεδαση.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σοφία....
Καθομουν με μια φίλη μου στις ξαπλώστρες και όπως κάθε καλοκαίρι, άρχιζα να υπόσχομαι, περί διατροφής, κόψιμο τσιγάρου κλπ.
Πάνω στην κουβέντα της έλεγα πως η καλύτερη στάση ζωής είναι πέντε τσιγάρα την ημέρα, πέντε μέρες την εβδομάδα διατροφή και γυμναστική, και το σκ όλα τα απαγορευμένα φαγητά και αλκοόλ.
Τι θέλω να πω; Αυτό που είπα και παραπάνω για τν φίλο μου. Για μένα το ιδανικότερο είναι να τα κάνουμε όλα, αλλά με μέτρο. Ούτε κατάχρηση αλλά ούτε και εντελώς υποχόνδριοι....

----------


## Ακροβατης

παιδια δεν ξερω ειναι υποκειμενικα ολα αυτα.εγω προσωπικα δεν καταλαβα πως στα 20 μου που δεν επινα γουλια, αρχισα να πινω μονο σαββατο και εξω ,στη συνεχεια οταν ηρθαν οι κρισεις πανικου καθε βραδυ για να μη παθω κριση και να χαλαρωνω και τον τελευταιο εναμιση χρονο επινα καθε μερα και τις περισσοτερες μερες τις εβδομαδας απο πρωι.δεν το καταλαβα πως η χρηση οδηγησε στην καταχρηση και η καταχρηση στην εξαρτηση

----------


## Ακροβατης

φανταστειτε σκηνικο να πινω ολη μερα να γυρναω απ εξω στις 4 τα ξημερωματα και το πρωι που επρεπε να παω στο γραφειο του πατερα μ να ετοιμασω τα χαρτια για ικα τραπεζες εφορια να χρειαζομαι να πιω ενα 50αρακι ουζο για να μη παθω κριση πανικου σκεπτομενη την 1 κριση πανικου που επαθα μεσα σε δημοσια υπηρεσια,μια φρικη!!!

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> Μαλλον ειναι μια ευκαιρια η διακοπη ποτου, για επαναπροσδιορισμους σχεσεων.


Olgaki εμενα απο την σελιδα 18 εδω... μου μεινε και κραταω και Συμφωνω απολυτα .!!.. και σου ξανα βαzω να δεις αυτο που ειπε η Sofia.....

Την Καλησπερα μου σε ολους παιδια!!
ΜΕ σεβασμο Θοδωρης

----------


## Ακροβατης

σας ευχαριστω ρε παιδια με βοηθατε πολυ.μπορει να ναι παραξενο αλλα εσεις μου σταθηκατε περισσοτερο απο ανθρωπους που δηθεν ειμασταν κολλητοι..

----------


## Ακροβατης

θεοφανια μου δεν θελω να γινω ουτε επικριτικη ουτε να βγαλω φοβους.ειλικρινα δεν θα χα κανενα προβλημα αν ερχοταν εδω η φιλη μου η και να βγαιναμε εξω και ας επινε οσο ηθελε.δεν θα της ελεγα να μη πιει επειδη εγω δεν πινω τωρα.νιωθω ομως οτι με αντιμετωπιζει σαν να χω μια βαρια κολλητικη ασθενεια απο τοτε που της ειπα οτι θ κοψω το αλκοολ και αρχισα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> σας ευχαριστω ρε παιδια με βοηθατε πολυ.μπορει να ναι παραξενο αλλα εσεις μου σταθηκατε περισσοτερο απο ανθρωπους που δηθεν ειμασταν κολλητοι..


ολγακι μου
δυστυχως ερχονται καποιες στιγμες της ζωης μας, που ανακαλυπτουμε οτι οι περισαοτεροι κολλητοι ,ειναι απλα παρεες και ειναι καλοι μονο για τα ευκολα..

----------


## 8odwris

olgaki ωστοσο πρεπει παντα να θυμασαι
οτι η μυγα ακομα δεν εφυγε ναι δυστηχως για καπιο καιρο θα πηγαινοερχετε ...
Εκτος και αν αποφασησεις να παρεις μια \"μυγοσκοτωστρα\"
Η απουσια της ουσιας ειναι που σε κανει να παραπονιεσε μεσα σου... για διαφορα και να νομιζεις οτι εισαι Η Αδικημενη.....διοτι αυτα τα κενα που καλυπτε τωρα ψαχνουν τροπου και προσπαθουν καλυφθουν
Εισαι καθαρη ΝΑι και εχεις κανει και βηματα ΝΑι , δε παυει ομως ακομα να εισαι ευαλωτη-ευεσθητη- και ας νιωθεις ετοιμη να πας σε κλαμπ σε μπαρ η σε μπουζουκομαγαζα, δε ξερω... με την \"φιλη\" σου...απο το \"παρελθον\"
Μην βιαζεσε......
Δεν θα απαγορευσεις απο τον αλλον να πιει επειδη εχεις εσυ προβλημα εξαρτησης οχι..
Εσυ θα απαγορευσεις στον εαυτο σου να βγαινει με Ανθρωπους που ειναι εθισμενοι- εξαρτημενοι.. ως οτου να σου γινει σταση και τροπος ζωης ...
Διοτι πολυ απλα δεν εχουν τιποτα να σου προσφερουν στην παρουσα φαση ....
Δηλαδη τι? πας παλι να παιξεις με την φωτια? 
Τι παει να πει δε με πειραζει να βγουμε και εκεινη ας πιει οσο θελει μπροστα μου 
Φυσικα και πειραζει...
Ενα πραμα προς το ΠΑρον Δεν πειραζει .
Το να μηνεις για ενα διαστειμα λιγο στο σπιτι μονη (οχι να κλειστεις μεσα προς θεου..).Απλα ενα μικρο διαστειμα...
Αλλωστε εσυ η ιδια πιο πανω ειπες ευκαιρια να \"κουβεντιασεις\" με τον εαυτο σου..
Εδω ειμαστε εμεις οποτε νιωσεις οπιαδηποτε στιγμη κατι αρνητικο να ερθεις και να το μοιραστεις ...οπως ειδες τοσο καιρο απεκτησες πολλους Ανθρωπους, εστω και διαδυκτιακα που δειχνουν ενδιαφερον προς το προσωπο σου..

Και ειναι αληθινο Ναι.
Δεν ειναι ψευτικο και ασ ειναι απροσωπο ολο αυτο,δηλαδη πισω απο μια οθονη..
Το αλκοολ και καθε ουσια που ηταν καποιος εξαρτημενος , οταν εισια σε φαση ΑΠΕξαρτησης , παιρνει διαφορες μορφες....προσπαθωντας να σε ξανα \"παρει κοντα του\".....
Μπορει να εχει την μορφη μιας υποτιθεμενης φιλης που μας λειπει... 
Σιγουρα ξανα λεω εκανες βηματα 
ΠΡοσεχε ομως μη πεσεις στη παγιδα και Υπερεκτιμησεις τον εαυτο σου οτι τωρα και καλα δεν σ αγκιζει το αλκοολ...
Ειναι πολλοι που την πατησαν ετσι.....
Δεν το χρειαζεσε πραγματικα να βγεις με εκεινη την κοπελα
Και πρεπει λιγο να ψαχτεις τι ειναι αυτο που σου λιπει απο εκεινη την κοπελα?
Η ιδια η κοπελα?
Με εκτιμηση και Σεβασμο Θοδωρης

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ισως να ναι ετσι.με τη συγκεκριμενη κοπελα περνουσαμε καλα οταν βγαιναμε η μεναμε στα σπιτια.αλλα το περνουσαμε καλα για μας ηταν το να πεινουμε απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ και μετα εξω μεχρι να γινουμε λιωμα.αυτο μας εδενε..γιατι οπως σας ειπα εχω επιστρεψει στο πατρικο μου απο την πολη που σπουδαζα 5 χρονια και ηταν η μοναδκη φιλη που εκανα σε αυτο τον ενα χρονο,αλλες παλιες μου φιλες καλες η μια παντρευτηκε,η αλλη κνει μεταπτυχιακο η αλλη εχει και παιδακι και εχουμε χαθει


εκ των υστερων διαβασα κι αυτο το μηνυμα σου.
το ποτο που περιγραφεις ειναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ για κοινωνικους ποτες...
σκεφτηκες ποτε μηπως η φιλη σου αυτη εχει και η ιδια προβλημα με το ποτο και δεν θελει να το παραδεχτει, ειτε το ξερει και νοιωθει ασχημα που εσυ αποφασισες να το αντιμετωπισεις κι αυτη δεν μπορει???

σε αυτην την περιπτωση σε βλεπει σαν εναν καθρεφτη που της δειχνει αυτο που θα πρεπε να γινει και νοιωθει τασεις απομακρυνσης, προκειμενου να μη ζοριστει..

και φυσικα, αν ειναι ετσι να πραγματα, υπαρχει παντα ο κινδυνος να επιχειρησει να σε τραβηξει κοντα της παλι με τον τροπο που της αρεσει: την συνενοχη για το κοινο προβλημα. πισω στο ποτο....

----------


## Ακροβατης

οχι προς θεου σε μπουζουκιακαι κλαμπ δεν νιωθω ετοιμη να παω!σε ενα καφε σε μια ταβερνουλα δεν θα χα προβλημα.η παρεα γενικα μου λειπει γιατι ειμαι τοσο κλειστος χαρακτηρας που μου φαινεται βουνο να γνωρισω καινουρια ατομα...παλι καλα που χω και την αδερφη μου αν και μενει σε αλλη πολη που μου στεκεται πολυ..

----------


## Remedy

τα μπουζουκια και τα κλαμπ ειναι μια περιεργη ιστορια ολγακι μου..ολο τους το κονσεπτ ειναι, για εμπορικους λογους, στημενο γυρω απτο ποτο...χωρις τοποτο, δεν θα υπηρχαν...δεν ειναι καλομερος και για το μελλον πιστευω, αλλα αυτο θα το δεις εσυ...

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι ρεμεντι το χαμε συζητησει και μου χε πει οτι προτιμα να λυνει με αλκοολ τα προβληματα της παρα να μπλεξει με φαρμακα και γιατρους..επεμενε και επιμενει οτι κανενας δεν μπορει να το κοψει και οτι στην τελικη εκεινη τη βοηθαει.επιλεξαμε διαφορετικους τροπους αντιμετωπισης.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ναι ρεμεντι το χαμε συζητησει και μου χε πει οτι προτιμα να λυνει με αλκοολ τα προβληματα της παρα να μπλεξει με φαρμακα και γιατρους..επεμενε και επιμενει οτι κανενας δεν μπορει να το κοψει και οτι στην τελικη εκεινη τη βοηθαει.επιλεξαμε διαφορετικους τροπους αντιμετωπισης.


αγαπητο μου ολγακι
οσο καποιος αρνειται το προβλημα του, δεν κανεις τιποτε με το να του το τριψεις στην μουρη.
προφανως θα της παρει περισσοτερο καιρο απ οτι εσενα για να καταλαβει (με τον αγριο τροπο) ποσα περισσοτερα προβληματα προκαλει το αλκοολ απ οσα λυνει...
μεχρι να σου ζητησει την βοηθεια σου λοιπον για το ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ , γιατι θα ερθει αυτη η ωρα,νασαι σιγουρη,εσυ κρατα τις αποστασεις σου γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη,το μονο που θαθελε αυτη η φιλη σου, ειναι να μην εφευγες ποτε απο την παρεα του ποτου....
και δεν χρειαζεται να μπλεξει κανεις με φαρμακαγια να κοψει τοποτο.
ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΛΕΞΕΙ
θα το διαπιστωσες αυτο σε λιγο που θα ξεκινησεις την ψυχοθεραπεια σου :)

----------


## 8odwris

olgaki
Ειναι διορθωμενο το γραπτο μου το ιδιο απο την προηγουμενη σελιδα αλλα επειδη η σελιδα αλλαξε πολυ γρηγορα και επειδη δε σας προλαβα οπως σου ειπα διορθωνοντας το και προσθετωντας σε λιγα λεπτα κι αλλα πραγματα θελησα να το ξαναβαλω
επειδη θελω να το Διαβασεις καλα ..
Το ξανα παραθετω λοιπον και εδω..

*olgaki ωστοσο πρεπει παντα να θυμασαι
οτι η μυγα ακομα δεν εφυγε ναι δυστηχως για καπιο καιρο θα πηγαινοερχετε ...
Εκτος και αν αποφασησεις να παρεις μια \"μυγοσκοτωστρα\"
Η απουσια της ουσιας ειναι που σε κανει να παραπονιεσε μεσα σου... για διαφορα και να νομιζεις οτι εισαι Η Αδικημενη.....διοτι αυτα τα κενα που καλυπτε τωρα ψαχνουν τροπου και προσπαθουν καλυφθουν
Εισαι καθαρη ΝΑι και εχεις κανει και βηματα ΝΑι , δε παυει ομως ακομα να εισαι ευαλωτη-ευεσθητη- και ας νιωθεις ετοιμη να πας σε κλαμπ σε μπαρ η σε μπουζουκομαγαζα, δε ξερω... με την \"φιλη\" σου...απο το \"παρελθον\"
Μην βιαζεσε......
Δεν θα απαγορευσεις απο τον αλλον να πιει επειδη εχεις εσυ προβλημα εξαρτησης οχι..
Εσυ θα απαγορευσεις στον εαυτο σου να βγαινει με Ανθρωπους που ειναι εθισμενοι- εξαρτημενοι.. ως οτου να σου γινει σταση και τροπος ζωης ...
Διοτι πολυ απλα δεν εχουν τιποτα να σου προσφερουν στην παρουσα φαση ....να μην πω ουτε μελοντικα.....
Δηλαδη τι? πας παλι να παιξεις με την φωτια? 
Τι παει να πει δε με πειραζει να βγουμε και εκεινη ας πιει οσο θελει μπροστα μου 
Φυσικα και πειραζει...
Ενα πραμα προς το ΠΑρον Δεν πειραζει .
Το να μηνεις για ενα διαστειμα λιγο στο σπιτι μονη (οχι να κλειστεις μεσα προς θεου..).Απλα ενα μικρο διαστειμα...
Αλλωστε εσυ η ιδια πιο πανω ειπες ευκαιρια να \"κουβεντιασεις\" με τον εαυτο σου..
Εδω ειμαστε εμεις οποτε νιωσεις οπιαδηποτε στιγμη κατι αρνητικο να ερθεις και να το μοιραστεις ...οπως ειδες τοσο καιρο απεκτησες πολλους Ανθρωπους, εστω και διαδυκτιακα που δειχνουν ενδιαφερον προς το προσωπο σου..

Και ειναι αληθινο Ναι.
Δεν ειναι ψευτικο και ασ ειναι απροσωπο ολο αυτο,δηλαδη πισω απο μια οθονη..
Το αλκοολ και καθε ουσια που ηταν καποιος εξαρτημενος , οταν εισια σε φαση ΑΠΕξαρτησης , παιρνει διαφορες μορφες....προσπαθωντας να σε ξανα \"παρει κοντα του\".....
Μπορει να εχει την μορφη μιας υποτιθεμενης φιλης που μας λειπει... 
Σιγουρα ξανα λεω εκανες βηματα 
ΠΡοσεχε ομως μη πεσεις στη παγιδα και Υπερεκτιμησεις τον εαυτο σου οτι τωρα και καλα δεν σ αγκιζει το αλκοολ...
Ειναι πολλοι που την πατησαν ετσι.....
Δεν το χρειαζεσε πραγματικα να βγεις με εκεινη την κοπελα
Και πρεπει λιγο να ψαχτεις τι ειναι αυτο που σου λιπει απο εκεινη την κοπελα?
Η ιδια η κοπελα?
Με εκτιμηση και Σεβασμο Θοδωρης*

----------


## Ακροβατης

θοδωρη εχεις δικιο δεν σου κρυβω οτι καποιες φορες δυσκολευομαι πολυ,οτι ποναω μεσα μου οτι κλαιω και κανω αρνητικες σκεψεις.φυσικα καιειμαι ακομη πολυ ευαλωτη.ξεκινωντας ομως ολο αυτο ημουν πληρως συνηδητοποιημενο οτι θα ταν σκληρο και δυσκολο.και οταν με παιρνει απο κατω ορισμενες φορες και αισθανομαι την ελειψη του ποτου και φοβαμαι λεω εκεινη την ωρα οτι καλυτερα να νιωθω πονο θλιψη αδυναμια μοναξια παρα να μη νιωθω τιποτα.για ενα τιποτα ενιωθα,ενα συναισθηματικο κενο πινοντας συνεχεια

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι ο κάθε άνθρωπος, αν χρησιμοποιεί συστηματικά μία ουσία, όπως αλκοόλ, ναρκωτικά κτλ η ντοπαμίνη που φυσιολογικά παράγεται στον οργανισμό του \"τεμπελιάζει\" να παραχθεί μόνη της, περιμένοντας την εθιστική ουσία να την ανεβάσει. Έτσι, αν η εθιστική ουσία λείψει από τον οργανισμό, η ντοπαμίνη δεν υπάρχει και αρχίζουν τα στερητικά. Μετά από αρκετές μέρες, ο οργανισμός ξαναθυμάται να την παράγει μόνος του και πάλι. Έτσι, αρχίζει η απεξάρτηση.
> Οπότε το θέμα δεν είναι ότι ο εθισμός είναι αρρώστια και είμαστε στο έλεός του, επειδή η ντοπαμίνη μας δεν παράγεται προς το παρόν. Με σκληρή προσπάθεια θα την επαναφέρουμε.
> Το θέμα είναι να δούμε γιατί επιλέξαμε τον εθισμό. Για να επιλύσουμε αυτή την αιτία ώστε να μην τον ξαναεπιλέξουμε.


αν ηταν ετσι απλο με μια τεμπελια και καθαρισαμε , τοτε ολοι θα μπορουσαν να κανουν επξαρτηση ευκολα ανωνυμη..
δεν ειναι ετσι ομως ..δεν τεμπελιαζει η ντοπαμινη αλλα απορυθμιζεται....χανει τον ελεγχο ο οργανισμος καποιων ουτε το 15% του γενικου πληθυσμου αν κρινουμε απο την αναλογια του βιετναμ 1.000.000/150.000 
αυτοι οι λιγοι ομως ειναι αρρωστοι και χρειαζονται βοηθεια ..
οι αλλοι μπορουν να το κανουν μονοι τους χωρις καν γιατρο...

----------


## πανος12345

ουτε ξαναθυμαται τιποτα..χωρις ντοπαμινη δεν μεταβιβαζεται κανενα ερεθισμα στον εγκεφαλο....γιατι η ουσια ειναι νευρομεταβιβαστικη....απλα τρελενεται και μπλοκαρει δημιουργωντας μια αντιδραση που καταληγει στον εθισμο , ακριβως για να την ρυθμισει παλι μονος του ο οργανισμος θα ελεγα , χωρις να μπορω να το αποδειξω..
φοβαμαι ισως ακομα κανενας ...

----------


## 8odwris

φιλε πanos θα ξανα πω για πολοστη φορα οτι το θεμα Εξαρτηση -Απεξαρτηση δεν ειναι θεμα Χειμιας του εγκεφαλου...
Ουτε ειναι αρρωστος ο Αλκοολικος η ο Τοξικομανης...
Η χρηση της οποιας ψυχοδραστικης ουσιας υπαγορευεται απο την αναγκη του συγκεκριμενου ατομου να κανει κατι για να σταματησει την εσωτερικη, ψυχικη αιμορραγια, για να καταπραυνει την εσωτερικη ενταση και το αγχος, για να κανει λιγοτερ απειλητικοτο βιωμα του εσωτερικου κενου που το κατακλυζει, τη βασανιστικη ανια, την πληξη, το ανικανοποιητο. Οι ψυχοτροπες ουσιες λειτουργουν σαν \"φιλτρο\" συγκρατωντας τα πιο επωδυνα απο τα συναισθηματα του, \"αναισθητοποιωντας\" και ετσι θωρακιζοντας τον απεναντι στον ψυχικο πονο
Ελεος πια με ολους εκεινους που θελουν να περασουν την τοξικομανια σαν ασθενεια τον τοξικομανη σαν αρρωστο τον Αλκοολισμο σαν ασθενεια τον Αλκοολικο σαν αρρωστο...
Μα κανεις δε θα βγει να φωναξει και να μιλησει περι του θεματος που εδω και καπιες σελιδες επιμενει να το λεει Αρρωστια το μελος πanos?
Kαι καπου καπιςο σε ειπε θυμαμαι ψυχολογο....
Ψυχολογος? και παρουσιαζεις και τονιζεις οτι ειναι αρρωστια? και ολα θεμα χειμιας?
Τι να πω
Σιγουρα δ σ αλαζω την γνωμη 
αλλα τι να κανουμε δεν ειναι αληθεια ολα οσα λες περι αρρωστιας..

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> και οταν με παιρνει απο κατω ορισμενες φορες και αισθανομαι την ελειψη του ποτου και φοβαμαι λεω εκεινη την ωρα οτι καλυτερα να νιωθω πονο θλιψη αδυναμια μοναξια παρα να μη νιωθω τιποτα.για ενα τιποτα ενιωθα,ενα συναισθηματικο κενο πινοντας συνεχεια


Ολγα σε κατι τετοιες συνειδητοποιησεις για να καταληξει κανεις, θελει δυναμη. Σεβομαι πολυ ολη αυτη τη διαδρομη σου, μεχρι να φτασεις εδω. Μπραβο σου κοπελα μου...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> φιλε πanos θα ξανα πω για πολοστη φορα οτι το θεμα Εξαρτηση -Απεξαρτηση δεν ειναι θεμα Χειμιας του εγκεφαλου...
> .....Kαι καπου καπιςο σε ειπε θυμαμαι ψυχολογο....
> Ψυχολογος? και παρουσιαζεις και τονιζεις οτι ειναι αρρωστια? και ολα θεμα χειμιας?
> Τι να πω
> Σιγουρα δ σ αλαζω την γνωμη 
> αλλα τι να κανουμε δεν ειναι αληθεια ολα οσα λες περι αρρωστιας..


θοδωρη οσα και να πεις το σαλιο σου χαλας..
το μελος πανος ειναι εντελως ασχετος και με την ψυχολογια και με την ιατρικη οπως διαπιστωσες κι εσυ, οτι και να λεει γιατις υποτιθεμενες σπουδες του..
εχει επανειλημενα δωσει λαθος \"διαγνωσεις\"κι επικινδυνες \"συμβουλες\" σε ανθρωπους με σοαβαρα προβληματα και συνεχιζει απλα γιατι η ανεκτικοτητα του φορουμ αυτου, του το επιτρεπει...
ειναι ομως ασχετος και με την επικοινωνια οποτε αδικα προσπαθεις να βρεις \"επαφη\" ...

----------


## 8odwris

Ειναι καταστροφικο αυτο που παει να περασει, αυτη η αποψη , και οχι μονο απο τον πανος αλλα απο παρα πολους οτι ειναι αρρωστια. Οριστηκε ως αρρωστια απο τους \"κυριαρχους ψυχιατρικους κυκλους\", με επικεφαλη την αμερικανικη \"Ψυχιατρικη Εταιρεια\" που την οριζει σαν \"χρόνια νοσο του εγκεφαλου\". 
Και μου κανει εντυπωση που λεει οτι εσζηε απο κοντα το ολο θεμα για αυτο και εχει και αποψη...
Ναι Δηλαδη ηταν τοσο κοντα οπου ηταν μεσα στον εγκεφαλο αυτου του κοντινου ατομου και εβλεπε την χειμια να κανει τα παιχνιδια της..........
Το να \'βιολογικοποιουνται\" κοινωνικες συμπεριφορες φυσικα δεν ειναι καινουργιο φαινομενο .
Ειναι για μενα η πανουκλα της εποχης μας. 
Πως ναι για ολα φταιει ενα γονιδιο: για την τοξικομανια, για την επιθετικοτητα, για τον αλκοολισμο ,για την αυτοκτονικοτητα, για την ομοφυλοφιλια. 
Ημαρτων
Ετσι ομως, επιτυχανεται κατι που συμφερει μονο το \"συστημα\". Απενοχοποιειται σαφως η κοινωνια και ολοι ειμαστε ησυχοι απο τον ορισμο αρρωστια. Θα ελεγε λοιπον κανεις μα τι ε γινε μεταλλαξη? και αρρωστησε ο εγκεφαλος εκατομμυριων νεων σημερα?
Γιατι πριν από τριαντα σαρανταχρονια ηταν πολυ μικροτερη η διαδοση? Είναι επιδημι α? 

Απλα ειναι ενα ηλιθιοιδεολογημα, μια αποψη η οποια συντηρειται, και πολυ καλα μαλιστα απο \"εκεινους\" ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ να ΕΧει ΑΠΟδειΧΤΕΙ 
.
Και με αυτο τον τροπο συντηρειται η πολιτικη μην ξεχναμε των υποκαταστατων ε που καταδικαζει το ατομο να μεινει για παντα στο περιθωριο...............

----------


## Remedy

το ξερω θοδωρη μου.
ειναι βεβαια αρχαια αποψη. δεν την υποστηριζουν οι συγχρονοι επιστημονες..
για το συγκεκριμενο ατομο φταιει αποκλειστικα η ανεκτικοτητα του αντμιν
ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΧΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΕΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΩΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ, ουτε για τις μπουρδες ουτε για τις επιθεσεις.
καθαρα για τις γιαλαντζη επιστημονικες \"αποψεις\"

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> 
> Και με αυτο τον τροπο συντηρειται η πολιτικη μην ξεχναμε των υποκαταστατων ε που καταδικαζει το ατομο να μεινει για παντα στο περιθωριο...............


το ατομο στο περιθωριο, πολυ σωστα. κ κατι ακομα: που δινει το ελευθερο στο ατομο να ριξει για μια ακομα φορα την ευθυνη καπου αλλου. αρκει να μην ακουμπαει τον ιδιο...

----------


## Remedy

αυτο, ακομα πιο ουσιαστικο σοφια..

----------


## Ακροβατης

πολυ σωστο σοφια.δηλαδη συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του κ πανου πρεπει να σηκωσουμε τ χερια ψηλα μεχρι να βρεθει το αντιδοτο για την αρρωστια μας.3 λαλουν και 2 χορευουν και ο μηνας εχει 9:):)

----------


## Remedy

ουτε καν αντιδοτο ολγακι..να σεχει κατω ενας γιατρος, να σου κανει αναλυσεις κι αναλογα με τα αποτελεσματα να χωνει χαπια και αυτα...

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

ολγακι καληνύχτα και κουραγιο. αυριο ειναι παλι μια άλλη μέρα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗ ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ :)ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ..ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ..ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ...ΝΑ ΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ:):):)

----------


## 8odwris

...αν ακομα δε σε πηρε ο υπνος και εισαι εδω..
καληνυχτα κι απο μενα olgaki αλλα και να μην εισαι παλι..
Καληνυχτα!! :))

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα παιδια και καλο μηνα:)αποφασισα απο σημερα να μη λεω στον εαυτο μ αυριο ειναι μια καινουρια μερα αλλα να λεω σημερα ειναι μια μια καινουρια μερα.αν περιμενω το αυριο συνεχεια θα χασω το τρενο της ζωης.ε ναι λοιπον θα βρω χαρα σε μικρα πλα καθημερινα πραγματα χωρις να περιμενω εξ ουρανου τις μεγαλες αλλαγες,μμμ τι μου θα μου δωσει χαρα σημερα?να μαγειρεψω το αγαπημενο μ φαγητο τομεσημερι και να το απολαυσω,να παω το σκλυλακι μ βολτα στο παρκο το απογευμα,να μιλησω μαζι σας,να κανω μιση ωρα ποδηλατο,να παω να παρω τα παπουτσια που χαλβαδιαζω στη βιτρινα μια βδομαδα τωρα.εκπλησομαι και εγω τωρα που μ ρχονται αστραπιαια ποσα πραγματα μου δινουν χαρα.ας ξεκινησω λοιπον απο αυτα τα μικρα κ απλα και πιος ξερει ισως ερθουν και οι μεγαλες πολυποθητες χαρες.....

----------


## Alterego

Μην αργεις...κανε το.Δοκιμασε το.Ειναι φορες που λειτουργει.Κανε το...και καλη δυναμη σου ευχομαι.

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

συμφωνώ, alterego, τώρα που δεν πίνω βλέπω ότι και αυτή η συνάφεια του κοσμου με έσπρωχνε στο γκρεμό. για να μη μένω μόνος, έκανα κάθε είδους παραχωρήσεις και καταναγκασμούς. τις περισσότερες φορές δεν ήμουν ΕΓΩ. ήμουν αυτό που ήθελαν οι άλλοι, ή αυτό που νόμιζα ότι ήθελαν οι άλλοι, γιατί και αυτό παίζει πολύ συχνά. τώρα, όσο με γνωρίζω οι επιλογές μικραίνουν σε πλάτος και αυξάνονται σε βάθος. τώρα μπορώ και θέλω να είμαι ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΣ!!! κι έτσι ξέρω ότι όποιος είναι δίπλα μου είναι για μένα και όχι για την εικόνα μου. καλημέρα ολγάκι. τι θα μαγειρέψεις;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> πολυ σωστο σοφια.δηλαδη συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του κ πανου πρεπει να σηκωσουμε τ χερια ψηλα μεχρι να βρεθει το αντιδοτο για την αρρωστια μας.3 λαλουν και 2 χορευουν και ο μηνας εχει 9:):)


μην βγαζετε λαθος συμπερασματα χωρις να με ρωτατε...
δεν ειπα ποτε κατι τετοιο...
ειπα μονο οτι καποιοι απο την φυση τους ειναι πιο ευασιθητοι απο καποιους αλλους ..αυτο κρατα αν δεν καταλαβαινεις τα υπολοιπα..
αν ο γειτονας πινει ενα καφασι αμστελ και ειναι ευδιαθετος , εγω δεν μπορω να πιω ουτε μια γουλια γιατι με αποδιοργανωνει...
μπορω ομως να κανω πολλα αλλα πραγματα που πριν δεν μπορουσα να κανω ...περιμενοντας την επιστημη να μπορει να με βοηθησει περισσοτερο...
αυτο ειπα....
αν σου κανει παρτο ετσι
αν οχι δοκιμασε την αντοχη σου...
δικαιωμα ολων μας ειναι να επιλεξουμε τον τροπο που θα ζησουμε..αρκει οταν καθεσαι στο σαλονι με την πιτσα μπροστα σου και βλεπεις το χαζοκουτι , να ξερεις οτι μια γουλια μπυρα μπορει να σε αποδιοργανωσει και να πινεις κοκα κολα πορτοκαλαδα η σκετο νερακι...

----------


## Alterego

Να ζεις για σενα και να μενεις ελευθερος.Μακρια απο φυλακες και εγκλωβισμους που συχνα μας βαζει ο εαυτος μας αλλα και οι γυρω μας.Κρατα το πνευμα σου νηφαλια και ελευθερο.Κανενας δεν μπορει να σε αφανισει...μοναχα αν το επιτρεψεις εσυ.Ειναι ειρωνια,να νομιζουμε οτι ειμαστε καποιοι για αλλους και στην ουσια κανεις δεν μας προσεχει.Απλα εμεις το νιωθουμε γιατι δεν μπορουμε να δουμε τον εαυτο μας καταματα...

----------


## Ακροβατης

σκεφτομαι ορισμενες φορες γιατι να μου συμβει αυτο,σκεφτομαι ποσα λαθη εκανα, ποσες ευκαιριες εχασα,ποσα χρονια ζουσα σε ενα κενο μισωντας τον εαυτο μ,αδρανης χωρις να μπορω να κανω τιποτα για να αλλαξω.ποσους ανθρωπους πληγωσα με τη σταση μου..γιατι επρεπε να φτασω κατω απο τον πατο για να καταλαβω το πιο απλο πραγμα?οτι επρεπε να γυρισω σελιδα στη ζωη μ...και τωρα προσπαθω με νυχια και με δοντια να τη γυρισω αλλα ειναι στιγμες που φοβαμαι,στιγμες που με καθηλωνουν στον τρομο..εκεινες τις ωρες προσπαθω να ακουσω την ψυχη μου τι θελει να μ πει.ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ.ειναι το προσωπικο μου στοιχημα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> φιλε πanos θα ξανα πω για πολοστη φορα οτι το θεμα Εξαρτηση -Απεξαρτηση δεν ειναι θεμα Χειμιας του εγκεφαλου...
> Ουτε ειναι αρρωστος ο Αλκοολικος η ο Τοξικομανης...
> Η χρηση της οποιας ψυχοδραστικης ουσιας υπαγορευεται απο την αναγκη του συγκεκριμενου ατομου να κανει κατι για να σταματησει την εσωτερικη, ψυχικη αιμορραγια, για να καταπραυνει την εσωτερικη ενταση και το αγχος, για να κανει λιγοτερ απειλητικοτο βιωμα του εσωτερικου κενου που το κατακλυζει, τη βασανιστικη ανια, την πληξη, το ανικανοποιητο. Οι ψυχοτροπες ουσιες λειτουργουν σαν \"φιλτρο\" συγκρατωντας τα πιο επωδυνα απο τα συναισθηματα του, \"αναισθητοποιωντας\" και ετσι θωρακιζοντας τον απεναντι στον ψυχικο πονο
> Ελεος πια με ολους εκεινους που θελουν να περασουν την τοξικομανια σαν ασθενεια τον τοξικομανη σαν αρρωστο τον Αλκοολισμο σαν ασθενεια τον Αλκοολικο σαν αρρωστο...
> Μα κανεις δε θα βγει να φωναξει και να μιλησει περι του θεματος που εδω και καπιες σελιδες επιμενει να το λεει Αρρωστια το μελος πanos?
> Kαι καπου καπιςο σε ειπε θυμαμαι ψυχολογο....
> Ψυχολογος? και παρουσιαζεις και τονιζεις οτι ειναι αρρωστια? και ολα θεμα χειμιας?
> Τι να πω
> ...


θοδωρη μην αλλαζεις αυτο που γραφω...
η χημεια αφορα μονο τον μηχανισμο παραγωγης του αισθηματος της ευφοριας ....
μου κανει εντυπωση οτι ενω σας απασχολει σοβαρα ενα τεραστειο ιατρικο προβλημα οπως ο εθισμος , εντουτοις τα κοινωνικα στερεοτυπα και η απαξιωση της \"λαυκης μπλουζας\" σας εμποδιχει να δειτε καταματα την πραγματικοτητα και να δρομολογησετε την λυση του προβληματος σας αναθεματιζοντας την ιατρικη τεχνη , σαν να ερχοταν ο γιατρος μονος του στον ασθενη και να τον ρωταγε 
\"πονας καπου\"? 
σε καταλαβαινω θοδωρη , οτι η εννοια μονο αρρωστεια σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης , παιρνει διαφορετικη χροια και βαρυτητα στο μυαλο καποιων απο σας ....ετσι φτανετε στο ακριβως αντιθετο συναισθημα απο αυτο που κανονικα θα επρεπε να σας οδηγει απο την συνεχεια της δυστυχιας στην αναζητηση της λυτρωσης και μεσω αυτης ξανα στον δρομο της ατομικης σας ευτυχιας ...
Ειναι τεραστιας σημασιας ανακαλυψη η ευθυνη της ντοπαμινης για τον εθισμο.....Απελευθερωνει αιωνων κοινωνικα προβληματα σε εκατομυρια ανθρωπους σε ολο τον πλανητη.
αρκει φυσικα τα κοινωνικα στερεοτυπα του καθε αλκοολικου ,
να μην γινονται εμποδιο να ζητησει μονος του , οικειοθελως [στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις ] την βοηθεια της πολιτειας και του ιατρικου κοσμου στην αντιμετωπιση ενας ιατρικου καθαρα περιστατικου σημερα ...και γραφω οικειοθελως , γιατι συντομα 
θα στερειθειτε τυπικες απολαυσεις οπως πχ το οδηγημα του αυτοκινητου σας , αν η σημερινη χαλαρη συμπεριφορα των αρχων , συμμορφωθει με το ευρωπαικο κεκτημενο και αρχισουν οπως εδω στην γαλλια γινεται πολυ καιρο τωρα οι αφαιρεσεις αδειας οδηγησης και η υποχρεωτικη αποτοξινωση για την επανακτηση τους ....
Ισως να ειναι δυσκολο καποιοι ιατρικοι καθαρα οροι να γινονται αντιληπτοι απο οσους δεν εχουν ασχοληθει ποτε με την αρρωστεια ....αλλα η ευαισθησια η καθε ευαισθησια , εχει καποιο αιτιο και προκαλει αντιστοιχα καποιο αποτελεσμα ...
καποιοααπο αυτα παραμενουν ακομα αγνωστα και γιαυτο αντιμετωπιζονται συμπτωματικα ...
ο εθισμος ομως εδω και πολλα χρονια . ευτυχως για καθε εξαρτημενο ατομο εχει βρεθει η δυσλειτουργια που τον προκαλει και οποιος πραγματικα θελει σημερα , μπορει να θεραπευθει .

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Να ζεις για σενα και να μενεις ελευθερος.Μακρια απο φυλακες και εγκλωβισμους που συχνα μας βαζει ο εαυτος μας αλλα και οι γυρω μας.Κρατα το πνευμα σου νηφαλια και ελευθερο.Κανενας δεν μπορει να σε αφανισει...μοναχα αν το επιτρεψεις εσυ.Ειναι ειρωνια,να νομιζουμε οτι ειμαστε καποιοι για αλλους και στην ουσια κανεις δεν μας προσεχει.Απλα εμεις το νιωθουμε γιατι δεν μπορουμε να δουμε τον εαυτο μας καταματα...


το να ζεις για σενα και να μενεις ελευθερος *ειναι σχετικο με το πως ζεις και τι κανεις ...*
αν πχ εισαι ενας κουτοπονηρος εμπορος οπλων που θελει να τα κονομησει χοντρα , πρεπει να κανεις και εμποριο αλκοολ γιατι ετσι , πας στην δυση και αντι για να ψαχνεις να βρεις χρυσαφι , το παιρνεις ετοιμο , πουλοντας στους χρυσοθηρες αλκοολ και δινοντας οπλα δωρεαν στου ινδιανους....οσο πιο πολυ οι μεν θα σκοτωνουν τους δε εσυ θα πλουτιζεις και απο τις δυο πλευρες .....Οταν δε χορτασεις για να σκοτωσεις και τον πολεμο , δινεις παλι δωρεαν αλκοολ στους ινδιανους και καθαρισες ....
το μεγαλυτερο κραχ στις ΗΠΑ το 1930 συνοδευτηκε με τον περιφημο νομο περι ποτοαπαγορευσης...
γιατι αραγε?
ποσο διαφορετικη εννοια παιρνουν τα λογια ενος ομοφυλοφιλου για την ελευθερια του απο τα κοινωνικα στερεοτυπα οταν χρησιμοποιουνται για να δικαιολγησουν την παγκοσμια παρακμη του εμποριου ονειρων...

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν ξερω αν εχεις συνηδητοποιησει πανο οτι βρισκεσαι σε φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης..

----------


## πανος12345

ο αραβας μπακαλακος στην γειτονια μου , παρα την απαγορευση καταναλωσης αλκοολ που του επιβαλει η θρησκεια του , ειχε μια ωραια καβα σε καλες τιμες και καθε κυριακη οταν εκελιναν τα σουπερ μαρκετ πηγαινα εκει για να παρω το ουισκακι μας ...
Μια μερα μας λεει οτι θα κλεισει για 3 βδομαδες για να κανει ανακαινιση...
\"Μου βαζανε φεσι απο την γειτονια μας ειπε ...\"
το νεο του μαγαζι πουλαει τα παντα συν κρεας αλλαλ δηλαδη χωρις αιμα κατα τα εβραικα ηθη που εγιναν και αραβικα με αλλο ονομα , εχει ολα τα ειδη μπακαλικης μονο το αλλκοολ και η καβα λειπει Γιατι αραγε?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> δεν ξερω αν εχεις συνηδητοποιησει πανο οτι βρισκεσαι σε φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης..


εσυ ολγακι εχεις συνειδητοποιησει οτι βρισκεσαι σε φορουμ εκτονωσης ψυχικα διαταραγμενων ανθρωπων και θεσμων?

----------


## Ακροβατης

εισαι επικυνδυνος...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> εισαι επικυνδυνος...


οσο και η εξελιξη της επιστημης...
δεν φτας ομως σιγουρα εσυ...
φταινε αυτοι που επιτρεπουν την διαφημηση του αλκοολ απο την παθητικη επικοινωνια...
φταινε αυτοι που δεν ειναι σε θεση να καταλαβουν οτι μιλαμε για αναπτυξη οταν ενα 15% του πλυθυσμου μας κινδυνευει να διαλυσει οικογενειες , να ζει στην μιζερη πραγματικοτητα ενος εξαρτημενου ανθρωπου , να χανει μεροκαματα απο την δουλεια του , ενω η επιστημη σημερα ξερει και αντιμετωπιζει το προβλημα του μεχρι ιασης ιατρικα και οχι με μοιρολατρια και παθητικοτητα....
ενα 15% του πληθυσμου ειναι πιο ευαλωτο απο το υπολοιπο 85% και σημερα υπολειτουργει για τους ιδιους πρωτα , για τις οικογενειες τους στην συνεχεια και για την πολιτεια σε τελευταια αναλυση...
καθε επενδυση στον εκσυγχρονισμο και στην αναπτυξη θα επρεπε να ξεκινησει απο κει....
στη στηριξη των ευπαθων ομαδων του πληθυσμου στο κρατος προνοιας που κανεις σας μεχρι σημερα εν σκεφτηκε καν να δωσει καποια τηλεφωνα καποια βοηθεια εστω σε αυτους που υποφερουν αλλα μονο να ανταλασετε με προσωπικα μηνυματα διευθυνσεις και τηλεφωνα του Α η του Β ειδικου...
εσεις εισαστε επικινδυνοι οχι εγω....
Η αδιαφορια σκοτωνει....
οχι η αυταπαρνηση και το ενδιαφερον για τα κοινα
αυτη ειναι η μονη διεξοδος απο το τελμα...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Να ζεις για σενα και να μενεις ελευθερος.Μακρια απο φυλακες και εγκλωβισμους που συχνα μας βαζει ο εαυτος μας αλλα και οι γυρω μας.Κρατα το πνευμα σου νηφαλια και ελευθερο.Κανενας δεν μπορει να σε αφανισει...μοναχα αν το επιτρεψεις εσυ.Ειναι ειρωνια,να νομιζουμε οτι ειμαστε καποιοι για αλλους και στην ουσια κανεις δεν μας προσεχει.Απλα εμεις το νιωθουμε γιατι δεν μπορουμε να δουμε τον εαυτο μας καταματα...


Alter μου τι ωραία τα λόγια σου........
να\'σαι καλά που ομορφαίνεις το φόρουμ:)

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> εκεινες τις ωρες προσπαθω να ακουσω την ψυχη μου τι θελει να μ πει.ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ.ειναι το προσωπικο μου στοιχημα...


Eίναι φοβερή η δύναμη που εκπέμπεις ολγάκι.Είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τα καταφέρεις.
Καμιά φορά αυτοί οι κύκλοι που λες παραπάνω μας κάνουν πιο σοφούς και μας κάνουν ικανούς να δούμε τις αλήθειες μας.Τίποτα δεν πάει χαμένο στη ζωή μας.Από παντού πέρνουμε.Αν δεν περνούσες αυτά που πέρασες μπορεί να μην έφτανες σ\'αυτή τη νέα σελίδα που έφτασες τώρα και που μπορεί να επιφυλάσσει πολλά όμορφα για τη ζωή σου.Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα το καλύτερο και να είσαι πάντα τόσο δυνατή και αισιόδοξη.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΣΙ:)

----------


## giota

Στο Ντουμπάϊ π.χ απαγορέυεται το αλκοόλ.Μου έκανε εντύπωση στα εστιατόρια ούτε μπύρα δεν υπάρχει απαγορεύεται απο θέμα θρησκείας και τα σχετικά.Οι δε γυναίκες κυκλοφορούν το λιγότερο με μαντήλα γιατί η μπούρκα είναι πιο συνηθισμένο.Εκεί όποος έει πάει ξέρει ότι η βόλτα περιλαμβάνει κάποιο mall που υπάρχουν τα πάντα μέσα μέχρι παγοδρόμιο και ας έχει έξω 50 βαθμούς.Οι γυναίκες αυτές φορούν την μπούρκα και τη μαύρη κελεμπία και απο μέσα τα τελευταία συνολάκια όλων των μεγάλων οίκων η τσάντα κατά προτίμηση Gucci.Μόλις έμπαιναν στα καταστήματα καλλυντικών η μπούρκα έπαιρνε δρόμο και εμφανιζόταν ένα πρόσωπο τόσο έντονα μακιγιαρισμένο μάτι μαυρο χείλη κόκκινα κα μαλλί απο το κομωτήριο.Μετά είχαν σειρά τα καταστήματα με τα προκλητικά εσώρουχα.Ας αφήσουμε τα χρυσοχοϊα λεφτά είχαν αγόραζαν με το κιλό.Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι απορούσα αυτοί οι άνθρωποι πως διασκεδάζουν δεν μπορεί όλη μέρα να ψωνίζουν;Μέσα στα ξενοδοχεία το ποτό ρέει άφθονο όχι για τους τουρίστες αλλά και για τους ίδιους.Διοργανωνονται πάρτυ στα σπίτια τους και γίνεται το έλα να δείς.Ποτά γυναίκες και ότι επιφανειακά απαγορεύεται εκεί που νομίζεις ότι δεν υπάρχει διασκέδαση ότι δεν πίνουν εκεί γίνεται της κακομοίρας.Να μου πεις έχουν χρήμα αλλοιμονο απο τον φτωχό μουσουλάνο ,χριστιανό, βουδιστή.Και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει διαφήμιση αυτό απαγορεύεται.Μόνο η διαφήμιση μας παρασύρει;

----------


## Ακροβατης

καθομαι στο μπαλκονι με το λαπτοπ και πινω μια φαντα:)ενα aπαλο αερακι με δροσιζει,η νυχτα ειναι ομορφη και γλυκεια,ακουω το αγαπημενο μ τραγουδι και ναι μετα απο καιρο ζω στιγμες ευτυχιας και γαληνης π τις ειχα τοσο αναγκη...δεν θελω να πινω και να κοιμαμαι για να μη σκεφτομαι θελω να σκεφτομαι και να εκφραζω τα συναισθηματα μ:)

----------


## Alobar

:P :)

----------


## 8odwris

πανος12345 
Θα γινω ΣΚληρος αλλα δεν νομιζω να στεναχωρηθεις και πολυ ουτε και να θυμωσεις ..αφου εξ αλου απο συναισθηματα εισαι ΠΑΓωμενος......
Ισως να διαταραχθουν οι \"Ντοπαμινες\" σου..
αλλα ΔΕΝ πειραζει ε...θα πας στην Γαλια θα πληρωσεις εσυ εναν γιατρο ...ξερεις εσυ ε.....και θα της φερει στα ισα σου......
Αλλα δε πειραζει ετσι ειναι η Ζωη.....μια χειμια Εξαλου ...ε..


Αυτα 8α σου πω.... και δε θα ξανα ασχοληθω μαζι σου...
Να πας και να τα πεις ολα οσα εχεις πει εδω στο φορουμ μια μερα μεσημερι στον Καθρεφτη του Σπιτιου και μετα να τον ρωτησεις ..Τα πυστευει? γιατι τα λεει? Τι τον εξυπηρετει?

Εσυ νομιζεις Ανθρωπακο πως επειδη μπηκες σε ενα φορουμ Ψυχολογιας οπου εχιε μια ενοτητα για Ψυχοδραστικες ουσιες και μπαινουν και εξαρτημενοι οτι ειναι και βλαμενοι και ηλιθιοι και κουτοι και αδιαβαστοι και χωρις Γνωση....
Ε λοιπον σε πληροφορω και μιλαω εκ μερους αρκετων θελω να πυστευω που με νιωθουν σε οσα εχω πει κατα καιρους στο Φορουμ και οσα λεω τωρα πως.
Εδω φενετε η Αγνοια σου και ποσο εχεις διαβασει την ενοτητα Ψυχοδραστικε ουσιες...
Ουκ ολιγες φορες εχω δωσει λινκ που παραπεμπει σε μια μεγαλη σελιδα με Τεραστιες πληροφοριε τηλεφωνα ,διευθηνσεις για βοηθεια απο στο site που χω φτιαξει......

....Εισαι Γελασμενος..

Δεν μπορεις να υποτιμησεις εσυ εμας..
Διοτι ακομα και αν προσπαθεις ματαια το κανεις Ανθρωπακο...
Διοτι Ξερω ανθρωπακια οπου εσυ σε αυτην την κατηγορια Ανηκεις..
Δηλαδη ενας που προσπαθει να υποτιμαει τους αλλους διοτι πρωτα απ ολα Υποτιμαει τον ιδιο του τον Εαυτο...ασχετα αν το γνωριζει ο ιδιος η το εχει αντιληφθει ,και μεσα στην μαυριλα που τον διακατεχει απο την χαμηλη του αυτοεκτιμηση και μεσα στην Αγαρμποσηνη ,και Εγωισμο ,δεν τολμαει να ζητησει Ποτε Βοηθεια ..παρα νομιζει οτι Υποτιμοντας τους αλλους θα ανεβει εκεινος.. ως ανωτερος ...Διοτι αυτο πυστευεις για σενα

Αυτο νομιζεις..

Δεν ενδιαφερεσε για τα κοινα...

Δεν διχνεις ενδιαφερον..για τους αλλους...

Παρα μονο προσπαθεις να βγαλεις ακομα και μεσα σε ενα φορουμ το Φτωχο ΕΓω σου...
θα πεις εσυ ΕΜΑς ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΙΝΟΥς????
Τι κανεις τοτε Σε ενα Φορουμ με ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΙΝΟΥς Ανθρωπακο??

Υπαρχουν παραλιες με πολλα Σκουπιδια...

Η δικη μας ειναι καθαρη..!

Να πας αλλου Ανθρωπακο να κανεις τα ηλιθιοκυρηγματα σου και να πουλησεις τα ηλιθιοιδεολογηματα σου στον εαυτο σου που...εμαθες παπαγαλια 15 ηλιθιπραγματα διαβαζοντας 3 ηλιθιοβιιβλια...και προσπαθεις να τα περασεις .....
Υπαρχουν παραλιες με πολλα Σκουπιδια...
Η δικη μας ειναι καθαρη

Νιωσε και μετα ισως συζητησουμε ........
Νιωσε!
Ν Ι Ω Σ Ε!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

Τετάρτη, 2 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009
Σκέψεις για τις 90 μου μέρες μετά την υποτροπή. Πιστεύω ότι μπορεί κάτι να βρείτε στο σωρό που να σας κάνει. Καλά να περνάμε και να προσπερνάμε ότι μας θέλει «κολλημένους».

Τώρα το ζητούμενο τίθεται ως εξής: να συμπεριφέρομαι και να λειτουργώ με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μην υποχρεωθώ να προσφύγω σε ΑΥΤΟΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ με πρόσχημα την αρρώστια και τα όποια συμπτώματα της. Το ίδιο και σε ότι αφορά τους άλλους. Η ΑΥΤΟΔΙΚΑΙΩΣΗ μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να αποδειχθεί παγίδα πισωγυρίσματος. Αιτιολογήσεις του τύπου « μη με παρεξηγείτε, μη με κακίζετε, μη με συνερίζεστε, είμαι άρρωστος, είμαι αλκοολικός, είμαι περιορισμένης ευθύνης, δεν πρέπει για κανένα λόγο και με κανένα τρόπο να τις επιτρέψω στον εαυτό μου.
Άλλωστε ανάρρωση στη πλήρη της έννοια σημαίνει αλλαγή χαρακτήρα, δηλαδή αλλαγή κάποιων στάσεων και συνηθειών, συμπεριφορών και απόψεων, ιδεών, αντίληψης για τον κόσμο, την κοινωνία, και τους άλλους ανθρώπους. 
Πράγματα, πρόσωπα, καταστάσεις και γεγονότα που λίγο πριν ήταν σημαντικά μπορεί να χρειαστεί να σπρωχτούν στην αφάνεια. Αυτό θα πονέσει. Θα πονέσει πολύ. Αλλά ο στόχος είναι να βγει το σάπιο αίμα. Όποιο κι αν είναι το κόστος. Αρκετά σκεφτόμουνα το κόστος των καταστάσεων. Ήρθε η ώρα να πληρωθεί στο ακέραιο.
Το τελευταίο διάστημα, πριν την υποτροπή μου τα σημάδια που με οδηγούσαν εκεί ήταν φανερά. Αλλά γαντζωμένος ακόμα στις παλιές συμπεριφορές αρνιόμουν συνειδητά να τα δω. Όπως την εποχή του πιόματος, πίστεψα ότι θα μπορούσα με κάποιο τρόπο να τα ελέγξω δίχως καθόλου κόπο. Μετά τον Αύγουστο του 2008 βρέθηκα ή νόμισα πως βρέθηκα απέραντα μόνος. Μήνες μετά την αρχή της ανάρρωσης μου, βρέθηκα με την αυτοεκτίμηση μου στο χαμηλότερο σημείο. Είχα απορριφθεί από τον άνθρωπο που είχε σημαδέψει τους πρώτους αυτούς μήνες και το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της ψυχής μου, και με τη βοήθεια που μου έδωσε αλλά και με την απόρριψη που με είχε κάνει να νιώσω λέγοντας μου ότι δεν ανάρρωνα καθόλου όλο το διάστημα εκείνο. Το ότι δεν ήρθε στα γενέθλια του πρώτου μου χρόνου το είδα πάλι σαν απόρριψη του φίλου-ήρωα-αδελφού , δίχως να σκεφτώ ότι τέτοια συμπεριφορά είναι γέννημα μνησικακίας άρα ανάρρωση μηδέν. Φοβόμουν να παραδεχτώ ότι σε περίπτωση που ήταν μνησικακία εγώ είχα κάνει ένα καταστροφικό λάθος και στη σχέση και στην ανάρρωση. Προτίμησα την αυτολύπη, τη μιζέρια την αυτοεγκατάλειψη. Και έτσι παραδόθηκα σχεδόν άνευ όρων σε συντροφιές που αφού ασχολιόνταν μαζί μου, αυτό σήμαινε ότι με εκτιμούσαν και με παραδέχονταν. Κι αν όλο και συχνότερα δεχόμουν και κανά ξεφτιλισμό, δεν πειράζει, δεν ήμουν μόνος, ήταν το σωσίβιο της ψυχικής ισορροπίας. Ήταν το αντίτιμο της μη μοναξιάς. Και υπήρχαν και κανά δύο άτομα που άρχισα να τα αγαπάω. Ξέρετε, το παραμύθι, κοντά στο βασιλικό ποτίζεται κι η γλάστρα. Και ερχόμουν σε εσάς και μοιραζόμουν ότι τώρα εγώ ξέρω κολύμπι και κολυμπάω μόνος μου» ‘Ότι η ανάρρωση προχωράει και εγώ απαλλάσσομαι από τους φόβους μου. έλεγα ψέματα στον εαυτό μου, δεν θα έλεγα στους γύρω μου; Προσπάθησα να βιώσω τη στάση «έλα μωρέ, δεν πειράζει» όλοι κάπως έτσι είμαστε, από το ολότελα καλή κι η Παναγιώταινα και άλλες τέτοιες φτηνές, αναξιοπρεπείς δικαιολογίες. Και το «έλα μωρέ, δεν πειράζει» το βίωνα και σα μεγαλοψυχία από μεριάς μου. συγχωρούσα εύκολα και γρήγορα. Για να μη μένω μόνος –έτσι πίστευα- Ώσπου αυτό το «έλα μωρέ δεν πειράζει κλπ» έγινε ο βιαστής των ορίων μου. Ορίων που δεν είχα φροντίσει να διαφυλάξω. Το φταίξιμο ήταν κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος δικό μου. Έλεγα ψέματα στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό μου. Κι αυτά ακριβώς τα ψέματα είναι που με έριξαν πίσω στη παλιά μου κόλαση. Έπρεπε μάλλον να γίνει έτσι. Για να σβηστεί όλο το παρελθόν, να μηδενιστεί το κοντέρ, και από το προηγούμενο διάστημα της ανάρρωσης να μείνει ότι υλικό θα χρειάζονταν για να αρχίσει το χτίσιμο από την αρχή. Και φάνηκε ότι είχε γίνει κάποια δουλειά στο προηγούμενο διάστημα. Σε δύο μέρες και δύο νύχτες είχα βγει από την κόλαση. Είχε μείνει λοιπόν υλικό. 
Αλλά πιστεύω ότι το σημαντικότερο γεγονός που εντυπώθηκε μέσα μου, εκείνο που μου ανέβασε πάλι την αυτοεκτίμηση και μου έδωσε κουράγιο ήταν η στάση κάποιου μέλους στα γενέθλια του οποίου ήμουν. Το «είδωλο» γιόρταζε τα τρία χρόνια καθαρότητας. Ύστερα από εννέα μήνες απουσίας από το δωμάτιο και από τη ζωή μου. Και δεν άκουσα τίποτα καινούργιο. Είδα φόβο για το μέλλον που ερχόταν, και άκουσα τη μαγική φράση: «εγώ δεν άλλαξα τις συμπεριφορές μου, ούτε το χαρακτήρα μου. Μόνο συνήθειες». Και ένιωσα μόνος για άλλη μια φορά. Για μένα ανάρρωση σήμαινε πνευματική πρόοδο. Και με τις ίδιες συμπεριφορές δεν μπορείς να έχεις ούτε στάλα πνευματικής προόδου. Που είχα πιστέψει; Τι είχε απογίνει το σημείο αναφοράς μου; Ο άνθρωπος που ζει με αυτό το σκεπτικό με είχε απορρίψει; Αλλαγή συνηθειών, η ευκολότερη των λύσεων. Εγώ δεν πάλευα να αλλάξω συνήθειες αλλά χαρακτήρα και συμπεριφορές. Βρέθηκα να έχω απέναντι έναν άνθρωπο που δεν ήξερα, που δεν ανταποκρινόταν στο ελάχιστο στο δρόμο που προσπαθούσα να χαράξω, έστω και με το στραβό τρόπο ενός ολόκληρου χειμώνα. Προχωρούσα αλλά προχωρούσα ψηλαφητά, μόνος, βυθισμένος στην εμμονή ενός παρελθόντος και ενός παραδείγματος που αφέθηκα να με ξεγελάσει. Όλος αυτός ο χαμός που χοροπηδούσε στο κεφάλι μου έπρεπε να φύγει, να με αφήσει να ξαναδώ τα πράγματα πιο καθαρά. Να κινήσω από καινούργια αφετηρία. Να ανασύρω από μέσα μου ότι καλό και θαρραλέο είχε απομείνει. Με ποιο τρόπο θα γινόταν αυτό; Με τον μόνο τρόπο που με φόβιζε. Μια κι έξω. Με μια σπαθιά, με μια κατάβαση στη κόλαση μου με κίνδυνο να μείνω εκεί μια για πάντα, χάνοντας ίσως τα πάντα. Με τα μάτια μου ανοιχτά μπήκα στη πρώτη μου νύχτα τρόμου ύστερα από πολύ καιρό. Η βότκα και το ουίσκι θα μηδένιζαν το παρελθόν αυτό ήταν σίγουρο. Αλλά δεν ήταν σίγουρο το μέλλον. Αποφάσισα να βιώσω το φόβο του μέλλοντος. Κι έφυγα στην υποτροπή με δύο μόνο πιθανότητες: ή να νικήσω το φόβο και κυρίως αυτόν της μοναξιάς, ή να νικηθώ από αυτόν μια για πάντα! Ήταν για μια φορά ακόμα η δική μου πτώση στο κενό. Αλλά άσχετα από το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν η τελευταία. Δεν πήγαινε άλλο με τα «ίσως, και τα θα».
90 μέρες ύστερα από εκείνο το διήμερο είμαι εδώ, στην αρχή μιας καινούργιας πορείας, αναζητώντας πάλι παραδείγματα αλλά αυτή τη φορά όχι προς μίμηση αλλά προς αποφυγή. Πράγματα που πριν λίγο που φαίνονταν δεδομένα χρειάστηκε να ξεριζωθούν άγρια. Έσκαψα όσο βαθύτερα μπόρεσα, είδα τι έπρεπε να γίνει και όχι τι ήθελα. Έφυγα ακόμα κι από ανθρώπους που είχα αρχίσει να αγαπώ όταν κατάλαβα ότι στην ουσία δεν ήμουν τίποτα για αυτούς, παρά μόνο «ότι κάτσει σήμερα». Άνθρωποι που μου έλεγαν αλλά και μου έδειχναν με τη καθημερινότητα τους το καταστροφικό «μόνο μη πιείς και κάνε ότι μαλακία θέλεις». Να σπάσω σε χίλια κομμάτια όλα μου τα δεκανίκια και να σταθώ στα πόδια μου σαν υπεύθυνο πλάσμα της ζωής. Να παντρέψω προσδοκία και θέληση μέσα μου χωρίς πολλές εξωτερικές αναφορές. Να ξεφύγω από την αυτολύπη και από τις φτηνές δικαιολογίες ενός παρελθόντος το οποίο ήταν στο μεγαλύτερο του ποσοστό δικό μου δημιούργημα. Ευθύνη και πρόοδος τα δύο μου καινούργια πόδια. Και κανένας οίκτος για κατάσταση ή άνθρωπο που θα προσπαθήσει να μου κόψει ένα από τα δύο. Ακαριαία θα πεθάνει μέσα μου! 
Με δισάκι την ελπίδα και συντρόφισσες μου την Πίστη και τη Θέληση θα τα καταφέρω, το ξέρω. Βοηθείστε με να το θυμάμαι, όταν το κακάσχημο σκουλήκι του παλιού, φοβισμένου και δειλού Άρη θα προσπαθεί να ξανασηκώσει κεφάλι.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ομορφες και αισιοδοξες οι σκεψεις σου αρηστειδη.ποσο καιρο το ειχες κοψει οταν εκανες την υποτροπη?

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ομορφες και αισιοδοξες οι σκεψεις σου αρηστειδη.ποσο καιρο το ειχες κοψει οταν εκανες την υποτροπη?


ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗ Σε ευχαριστω για το μοιρασμα και την καταθεση Ψυχης σου..
Θελω αν ξερεις οτι ενα 80% ...απο οσα εγραψες και διαβασα σε ενιωσα....!
Ναι ετσι ειναι ηταν.. σαν να τα εγραφα εγω......
Συνεχησε ετσι Αδερφε....

Με εκτιμηση και σεβασμο Θοδωρης

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> πανος12345 
> Θα γινω ΣΚληρος αλλα δεν νομιζω να στεναχωρηθεις και πολυ ουτε και να θυμωσεις ..αφου εξ αλου απο συναισθηματα εισαι ΠΑΓωμενος......
> Ισως να διαταραχθουν οι \"Ντοπαμινες\" σου..
> αλλα ΔΕΝ πειραζει ε...θα πας στην Γαλια θα πληρωσεις εσυ εναν γιατρο ...ξερεις εσυ ε.....και θα της φερει στα ισα σου......
> Αλλα δε πειραζει ετσι ειναι η Ζωη.....μια χειμια Εξαλου ...ε..
> 
> 
> Αυτα 8α σου πω.... και δε θα ξανα ασχοληθω μαζι σου...
> ...


οχι θοδωρη ,,,δεν τα καταφερες να εισαι σκληρος μαζι μου 
αλλα μονο αδικος ....ουτε καν καταφερες να με κανεις να θυμωσω ..
μονο λυπηση μου προξενεις...
οχι γιατι δεν εχεις δικιο σε ολα οσα γραφεις ..
αλλα γιατι δυστυχως εχεις συνηθισει σε αυτα ...
οχι στον αλκοολ η στην αμστελ θοδωρη...
αλλα σε αυτα που καταφερε η συνειδηση σου να φτιαξει στο μυαλο σου σαν φτιασιδια , για να δικαιολογηση οτι απα δεν θες να το κοψεις γιατι το συνηθισες και σου αρεσει ετσι...
φταει βεβαια και η τροχαια ....
δεν μπορει.....καποτε θα οδηγεις το αυτοκινητο σου για να πας να αγορασεις τσιγαρα απο το περιπτερο...
καποτε θα επειφτες σε ενα στυνομικο και την ωρα που θα σου ζηταγε να εξετασει την αναπνοη σου 
θα του ελεγες ανθρωπακο γιατι δεν ασχολειεσαι με τα δικα σου προβληματα και οχι με τα δικα μου?
και αυτος θα επρεπε να ε συλαβει για επικινδυνη οδηγηση να σε οδηγηση σε ενα νοσοκομειο και να σε υποβαλουν σε θεραπεια 
για να μπορεσεις να πας να παρεις το αυτοκινητο για να πας την αλλη μερα η τον αλλο μηνα αν εισαι πιο εθισμενος , ξανα στην δουλεια σου ... γιατι δεν εισαι μονος σου φανταζομια και καποιοι ισως περιμενουν αποσενα να γυρισεις με τα χρηματα να πληρωσουν το νοικι και το μπαλλετο της κορης σου η το φροντιστηριο του παιδιου σου...
θα φευεγε ςλοιπον με μια εντολη και μια συνταγη
η εντολη θα ηταν να μην ξαναβαλεις στο στομα σου το αλκοολ γιατι δεν το σηκωνει ο οργανισμος σου ....
η συνταγη θα ειχε λιγα φαρμακα που οταν τελειωναναε δεν θα ειχες κανενα απολυτως προβλημα υγειας σχετικα με τον εθισμο 
ωσπου να ξαναβαζες το αλκοολ στο στομα σου για να ξαναρχιζε παλι ο φαυλος κυκλος 
ομως τοτε θα μπορουσε να διαλεξεις ενω τωρα δεν μπορεις ....
ναι θοδωρη σε ενα εχεις δικιο 
ειμαι οντως ανθρωπακος ....
οσοι με ρωτουσαν γιατι δεν εβγαζα σε βιβλιο οσα εω μαθει τοσα χρονια μελετωντας το Ακρωτηρι τους απαντουσα οτι ειμαι ο Κανενας .....
εσυ πμως φιλαρακο δεν εισαι ο κανενας αλλα αυτος που σκοτωνει τον εαυτο του απο την αδαιφορια της πολιτειας να σε θεραπευσει προστατευοντας στο κατω κατω της γραφης αυτους που δεν σου χρωστανε τιποτα οταν θα βγεις με το αμαξι να παρεις τσιγαρα απο το περιπτερο....
ετσι δεστο αφου μου ζητας να κοιταξω τον εαυτο μου στον καθρεφτη...
θα μπορεις να το κανεις αν παρεις καποια οικογενεια στον λαιμο σου γιατι σε βολευει αυτη κατασταση?

----------


## Ακροβατης

ο θεος να σε φωτισει πανο η σε οτι αλλο πιστευεις γιατι δεν πας καθολου καλα.εχεις τοσο θυμο μεσα σου που δεν μπορεις να κανεις αυτο το απλο που σ πε ο θοδωρης,να κοιταξεις τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεφτη...

----------


## Remedy

απλο σου φαινεται αυτο ολγακι?
απ οταν κοιταξε τον εαυτο του στον καθρεφτη εγινε ετσι....

----------


## Ακροβατης

1 μηνα νηφαλια και με καθαρο μυαλο:):)νιωθω σαν να χω γενεθλια...και θα βαλω ολο μ το πεισμα και τη δυναμη τα γενεθλια αυτα να τα γιορταζω καθε μηνα μονιμα πλεον...
ετσι σηκωνω το ποτηρι με το νερο και λεω στην υγεια μ:):):)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 1 μηνα νηφαλια και με καθαρο μυαλο:):)νιωθω σαν να χω γενεθλια...και θα βαλω ολο μ το πεισμα και τη δυναμη τα γενεθλια αυτα να τα γιορταζω καθε μηνα μονιμα πλεον...
> ετσι σηκωνω το ποτηρι με το νερο και λεω στην υγεια μ:):):)


ολγάκι μπράβο. σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου, και όλα σου τα καλά λόγια, αλλά κοιμάμαι σχετικά νωρίς γιατί ξυπνάω πρωί μιας και ξεκίνησε πάλι η δουλειά. τα κεφάλια μέσα, άντε πάλι!

----------


## Ακροβατης

KALO BRADI ARI KALO KSIMERWMA NA EXOUME:)

----------


## giota

Μπράβο Ολγάκι συνέχισε έτσι

----------


## ferro

καλο ξημερωμα ολγακι μου:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ομορφες και αισιοδοξες οι σκεψεις σου αρηστειδη.ποσο καιρο το ειχες κοψει οταν εκανες την υποτροπη?


ολγα μου ένα χρόνο και 8 μήνες. αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι δεν είχε αλλάξει ο βασικός κορμός της σκέψης μου όλο αυτό το καιρό. έλεγα και το πίστευα ότι τα πάω μια χαρά, αλλά οι συμπεριφορές μου με διέψευδαν δίχως εγώ να το βλέπω. είτε φοβόμουν να το δω είτε δεν μπορούσα, δεν έχει σημασία. τώρα ξέρω κάτι περισσότερο από πριν. και το πιό βασικό από όλα είναι ότι πρέπει συνέχεια να είμαι σε εγρήγορση για να μη με πάρουν πάλι από κάτω οι συμπεριφορές μου του παληού καιρού. είμαι κοντά σου, μη φοβάσαι, καληνύχτα.

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ομορφες και αισιοδοξες οι σκεψεις σου αρηστειδη.ποσο καιρο το ειχες κοψει οταν εκανες την υποτροπη?
> 
> 
> ...


θοδωρή μου σε ευχαριστώ για το δώρο που μου κάνεις για τις 90 μέρες μου. όταν δεν φοβόμαστε και δεν διστάζουμε ολα μπορούν να γίνουν με τον καλύτερο τρόπο. η ζωή είναι ΄παντού, έχει μυριάδες μορφές να μας δείξει. και κυρίως ένα μεγάλο......μεγάλο χαμόγελο. κι άν έρθει και κανένα κλάμα, ε γίνεται για να εκτιμήσουμε την αξία του χαμόγελου που θα κατακτήσουμε πάλι. καληνύχτα, πως θα ξυπνήσω για τη δουλειά ρε παιδιά;

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

καλημέρα σε όλους. ξεκινήστε τη μέρα για αυτό που είναι: η πρώτη μέρα της υπόλοιπης ζωής σας. κοιμήθηκα αργά, ξύπνησα νωρίς, θα πάω στη δουλειά, έχω να μαγειρέψω γιατί δεν έχω φαί, πανικός! αλλά και η ομορφιά της καθημερινότητας. ιεραρχώ, κινούμαι σύμφωνα με αυτή την ιεράρχηση και τα αποτελέσματα συνήθως είναι τα αναμενόμενα, έτισι, όλα γίνονται σιγά, και κυρίως δίχως άγχος. ολγάκι καλημέρα, Ferro καλημέρα και σε σένα, alobar καλό μου παιδί τι μου κάνεις; ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες του τσιγάρου αλλά θέλω να προσπαθήσω να το κόψω χωρίς υποκατάστατα. από χθες που έκλεισα αυτές τις 90μέρες, κάτι, κάπως, δουλεύει αλλιώτικα μέσα μου. όσες λιγότερες προσδοκίες έχω από τους άλλους, τόσες περισσότερες έχω από μένα. σίγουρα, πρέπει κάπως να το \"μαζέψω\". δεν διακυνδυνεύω να ξαναβάλω τον πήχυ τόσο ψηλά. ένα βήμα τη μέρα, για να μη θυμηθώ το ιστορικό \"ένα βήμα μπρος και δυό βήματα πίσω\". στο κάτω κάτω δεν φιλοδοξώ παρά να είμαι ο άνθρωπος της διπλανής πόρτας. τίποτα λιγότερο τίποτα περισσότερο. \"είμαι ένας άνθρωπος απλός, ούτε καλός ούτε κακός.....\" Χατζής Κώστας.:P:P:P:P

----------


## ferro

καλημερα αριστειδη μου!
καλη δουλιτσα να εχεις!

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα αριστειδη,καλημερα φερρο,καλημερα σε ολa τα παιδια!!!και εγω κοιμηθηκα αργα αλλα δεν εχω δουλεια απο οκτwβρη θα αρχισω να πηγαινω στο γραφειο του πατερα μ:)θα βγαλω ομως το σκυλο βολτα,θα παω σουπερμαρκετ και εχω και γενικη καθαριοτητα στο σπιτι.χι χι χι:)::).
η καλημερα μερα ξεκιναει απο το πρωι για αθτο ας λεμε μια γλυκεια καλημερα στον εαυτο μας οταν ξυπναμε:):):)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ATIMOΣ OKTΩBPHΣ ;-)

----------


## Ακροβατης

atimos::( THA ΜΠΟΥΝΕ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ:):):)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘA ΣOY KANEI KAΛO H ΔOYΛEIA AN ΔEN EXEIΣ ΠPOBΛHMA ΣTO NA EIΣAI MAZI ME TON MΠAMΠA ΣOY

----------


## Ακροβατης

EINAI TETOIOY EIΔΟΥΣ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΓΟΜΑΣΤΕ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΡΓΟΛΑΒΟΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΕ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΣ ΙΚΑ ΕΦΟΡΙΑ ΚΤΛΠ.ΟΙ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ Μ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΒΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ Θ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ:):)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

KAΛA EINAI. MH ΓKPINIAZEIΣ

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

ολγάκι, κάνω διάλειμμα για τσιγάρο αλλά προλαβαίνω να σου στείλω και δυο κουβεντούλες. σουπερ μάρκετ και γενική καθαριότητα έχω να κάνω και εγώ. τη γενική την αφήνω για το σαββατοκύριακο. το σουπερ θα γίνει μετά τη δουλειά αν θέλω να φάω. έχω χάσει και κιλά, κοινώς \"έχω φέξει\". κι αυτό συνέβη γιατί ξανάρχισα πριν ένα χρόνο το τσιγάρο και έκοψα το πλούσιο πρωινό που έτρωγα. ποιός μου φταίει; το ξερό μου χαζό και καπνισμένο κεφάλι. διάλειμμα τέλος, γειά χαρά νταν Ολγάκι και οι απεδέλοιποι!!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλη συνεχεια στη δουλιτσα αριστειδη...χαιρομαι παντα που σαι κοντα μας..!!!

----------


## Alterego

Αγαπητη μου Ολγα μπραβο για τον ενα μηνα!!Να ερθουν και αλλοι..Και να εισαι καλα..
καλη ημερα σε ολους σας

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλη σου μερα και σενα αλτερ:):):)ti omorfa na moirazesai μια καλημερα με τοσους ανθρωπους που σε νοιαζονται και ας μην τους ξερεις απο κοντα.τι γλυκο συναισθημα:)

----------


## Alobar

Χρόνια πολλά Όλγα για το μήνα και σε σένα Άρη για τις 90 μέρες! Μακάρι να είχα κι εγώ δουλειά, αλλά δε ξεχνώ ότι ζω στην Ελλάδα, και το να καθαρίζει σκάλες κανείς έχοντας πτυχίο ή όχι, ουδεμία σημασία έχει. Αυτό κάνω προς το παρόν, και είμαι ικανοποιημένη γιατί ξέρω τί θα πει \'ανεργία\' και γιατί είναι μια δουλειά όπως όλες. Περιμένω ανελλιπώς να κάνω τα \'εξάμηνά\' μου σε λίγες μέρες. Να βγάλω δυο ανθρώπους για κέρασμα και να μοιράσω και κόλυβα στη μνήμη του αποθανόντος αλκοολισμού!... :P

----------


## Ακροβατης

alobar:):)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

φιλαράκια, έφαγα, έπλυνα τα δοντάκια μου, σας γράφω δύο λογάκια, είδα και τις ειδήσεις -ε ρε γλέντια που λέει και μια φίλη μου-και θα τη πέσω. το απόγεμα έχω να ποτίσω τα φυτά μου, αφού πιω καφέ, και μπορεί να πάω στην ομάδα \"μου\". θα δω τι θα κάνω. ποιός με κυνηγάει; ακόμα και ο χρόνος με αφήνει τελευταία στην ησυχία μου. ολγάκι γερά, γερά με τσαμπουκά!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

γεια σου αρη!!!φυσικα και γερα με τσαμπουκα!!!εγω μαγειρευω βλεπω μπεβερλι χιλς - χαχχαχ -και θα την πεσω για νανι...καλη ξεκουραση!!!

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_
> καλημέρα σε όλους. ξεκινήστε τη μέρα για αυτό που είναι: η πρώτη μέρα της υπόλοιπης ζωής σας. κοιμήθηκα αργά, ξύπνησα νωρίς, θα πάω στη δουλειά, έχω να μαγειρέψω γιατί δεν έχω φαί, πανικός! αλλά και η ομορφιά της καθημερινότητας. ιεραρχώ, κινούμαι σύμφωνα με αυτή την ιεράρχηση και τα αποτελέσματα συνήθως είναι τα αναμενόμενα, έτισι, όλα γίνονται σιγά, και κυρίως δίχως άγχος. ολγάκι καλημέρα, Ferro καλημέρα και σε σένα, alobar καλό μου παιδί τι μου κάνεις; ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες του τσιγάρου αλλά θέλω να προσπαθήσω να το κόψω χωρίς υποκατάστατα. από χθες που έκλεισα αυτές τις 90μέρες, κάτι, κάπως, δουλεύει αλλιώτικα μέσα μου. όσες λιγότερες προσδοκίες έχω από τους άλλους, τόσες περισσότερες έχω από μένα. σίγουρα, πρέπει κάπως να το \"μαζέψω\". δεν διακυνδυνεύω να ξαναβάλω τον πήχυ τόσο ψηλά. ένα βήμα τη μέρα, για να μη θυμηθώ το ιστορικό \"ένα βήμα μπρος και δυό βήματα πίσω\". στο κάτω κάτω δεν φιλοδοξώ παρά να είμαι ο άνθρωπος της διπλανής πόρτας. τίποτα λιγότερο τίποτα περισσότερο. \"είμαι ένας άνθρωπος απλός, ούτε καλός ούτε κακός.....\" Χατζής Κώστας.:P:P:P:P 
> -----------------------------
> ολγάκι, κάνω διάλειμμα για τσιγάρο αλλά προλαβαίνω να σου στείλω και δυο κουβεντούλες. σουπερ μάρκετ και γενική καθαριότητα έχω να κάνω και εγώ. τη γενική την αφήνω για το σαββατοκύριακο. το σουπερ θα γίνει μετά τη δουλειά αν θέλω να φάω. έχω χάσει και κιλά, κοινώς \"έχω φέξει\". κι αυτό συνέβη γιατί ξανάρχισα πριν ένα χρόνο το τσιγάρο και έκοψα το πλούσιο πρωινό που έτρωγα. ποιός μου φταίει; το ξερό μου χαζό και καπνισμένο κεφάλι. διάλειμμα τέλος, γειά χαρά νταν Ολγάκι και οι απεδέλοιποι!!!!!! 
> ---------------------------
> 
> ........... ποιός με κυνηγάει; ακόμα και ο χρόνος με αφήνει τελευταία στην ησυχία μου..........!!!!!



Σε νιωθω λεμε σ \'ολα.........!!!
Το μυστικο στην \"\"υποθεση μας\"\" στην Απεξαρτηση μας...
Ειναι να βαζουμε Στοχους ,να εχουμε θεληση ,ενδυναμωση της θελησης , επαγρυπνηση ,Ορια , Αυτοελενχος , Στοχοι,Απασχοληση η Εργασια, Στοχοι, Βηματα ,Στοχοι ,Επιβραβευση απο εμας για εμας για την επιτευξη των Στοχων μας...και ξανα μανα Στοχους....
:)...;)
Eισαι Ωραιος ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ ....τελος .....;)

----------


## 8odwris

Olgaki ποια ακριβως ειναι η φοβια σου οταν πας σε τραπεζες και δημοσιες υπηρεσιες???
Εχει να κανει με αυτες της υπηρεσιες?? η με τον κοσμο??......??

ΥΓ ......Σε ενα χρονο απο τωρα 3-9 -2010 
........Olgaki χρονια πολλα για τον Ενα Χρονο...........;))))))

----------


## Ακροβατης

φοβαμαι τις υπηρεσιeς γιατι ειχα παθει κριση πανικου μεσα σε τραπεζα και ετρεμα με σπασμους και μεσα στο αμφιθεατρο της σχολης μου.γενικα οταν παθαινα κριση πανικου την παθαινα σε δημοσιο χωρο.ποτε δεν ειχa κοινωνικη φοβια παντως.και ο φοβος μου ειναι ποταν παω μην με πιασει κριση και πιεζομαι τοσο πολυ που παντα οταν ειναι να παω εκει κανω εμετο αποτο αγχος μ το πρωι. ομως ποτε δεν με ξαναπιασε κριση εχει 2 χρονια αλλα το τρμουλο το εχω.και λεω αν οι αλλοι δουν τα χερια μ οταν βαλω την υπογραφη μ?αστα θοδωρη μου υπερβολικα μεγαλη φοβια:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

και ηληθια φοβια αλλα δεν μπορω να την αποβαλω:)καθε φορα που ειναι να παω ειναι λες και οδηγουν στο εκτελεστικο αποσπασμα.σε σουπερμαρκετ δεν εχω προβλημα σε οτε και δεη ουτε .οι τραπεζες και το ικα ομως ειναι οι χειροτεροι εφιαλτες μου γιατι υπογραφω και εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα τρεμω..ξερεις ποσες φορες ειχα κατεβασι ουζο το πρωι για αυτο το λογο?να ξεχαγχωθω και καλα.

----------


## 8odwris

ΟΧι απλα το ξερω αλλα θα γινω ισως και μονοΤΟΝΟΣ για ορισμενους , ομως σε ΝΙΩΘΩ Απολυτα...;)

Διοτι ενας απο τους πολλους λογους υστερα απο μια σειρα λογων και αιτιων ..που επεσα για τα καλα στην Εξαρτηση ηρωινης κλπ....
Ενας απο τους πολους λογους olgaki ειναι διοτι βιωνα ακριβως αυτες της φοβιες-πανικους- καταστασεις...οχι σε τραπεζες συγκεκριμενα,αλλα γενικα σε πολυ κοσμο.
Κυριως οταν επρεπε να μηλισω σε πολυ κοσμο,η με πολυ κοσμο...
Οταν επρεπε να βρεθω πολυ κοντα με ανθρωπους και ας ηταν απλα μια παρε 5-6 ατομων..
Παντα με επιανε τρεμουλο, Ενιωθα δυσφορια,και οτι θα κανω μπαμ....

Αργοτερα βεβαια καταλαβα οτι ολο αυτο με επιανε επειδη μεσα μου λογο χαμηλης Αυτοεκτιμησης πυστευα οτι θα με κρινουν..σχολιασουν,κοτοσμ ολεψουν...περιγελασουν...οι αλλοι...στο πως θα υπεγραφα..π.χ Στο πως θα μιλουσα..αν θα μιλουσα καλα αν θα λεγα βλακειες...αν την ωρα που ειμαι εκει στον πολυ κοσμο με κοιτανε και με σχολιαζουν, με κρινουν...αρνητικα....κλπ.κλπ ...
ΚΑθε φορα που επρεπε να παωσε καταστασεις που εχουν να κανουν με κοσμο...Ηταν λες και πηγαινα για Βασανηστηρια...
Ετσι το βιωνα olgaki..
Ολο αΥτο Ολγακι ονομαζετε ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ..
Ωω Ναι...
Δεν ειναι η τραπεζα λοιπον η δημοσια υπηρεσια..οχι..απλα εκει συνεβησαν -πρωτοσυνεβησαν ολα αυτα και για αυτο τα εχεισ συνδιασει με αυτα...

Ομως εχει να κανει με το πως νιωθεις μεσα σου ως το τι πυστευεις δηλαδη οτι Πυστευουν οι αλλοι για σενα...

Ειναι ολα αυτα στην πραγματικοτητα ενα χαζοηλιθιο-Ψευτοπαραμυθι - παιχνιδι του μυαλου ..που σιγουρα μας εχει πησει οτι Ετσι ειναι..

Δεν ειναι ετσι ομως η Αληθεια..

ΟΤαν εμαθα βεβαια γιατι τα παθαινω ολα αυτα και ακομα πως ονομαζετε ολο αυτο που εχω,δεν σημαινει οτι μου περασε κι ολας ..οχι.

Να σου πω ακομα και τα Ευχαριστα για να χαρεις και να αισιοδοξεις...
Οι δικες μου ΑΓοραφοβιες ΤΩΡΑ πλεον ειναι παρελθον!!
ΠΑρελθον ΝΑΙ!!!

ΚΑι ενα μονο ειναι το μυστικο, η κολπο, η τροπος...για να το Αντιμετωπησεις και να το ξεπερασεις , \"νικησεις\"

Να μπεις στους Φοβους σου...!!

Δηλαδη π.χ φοβασαι να πας εκει?? τοτε να ΠΑΣ ..
Κοντρα δηλαδη 
Θα πηγαινεις και ασ σου ειναι δυσκολο μονο και μονο στην σκεψη ,εκει που τα παθαινεις.... 
και ας ερθουν ολα αυτα...δεν πειραζει..πυστεψε δε θα πεθανεις απο αυτο ;)

Iσα ισα ετσι μονο θα το νικησεις

...Σιγουρα οχι με την Πρωτη...

Σιγα σιγα και επιμενονωτας να μπαινεις στους Φοβους σου και οχι να κρυβεσε...
Μην κρυβεσε αλλο γιατι?? κρυβωσουν με το αλκοολ, Δεν πρεπει να εχεις πια την ιδια λειτουργια συμπεριφορας..

ΔΕΝ κρυβομαστε πια λεμεεεεε!

;)

Να μην το αφησεις αυτο που σου λεω..να το κανεις..!

Φυσικα και σου ακουγετε Δυσκολο και θα ειναι λιγο στην αρχη..

Ομως Να το κανεις, και οχι επειδη το λεω εγω και Τελειωσε..ΟΧι.

Αλλα πολυ απλα διοτι Μονο ετσι θα λειτουργησει....

ΟΛα αυτα στο τι ειναι πως ονομαζετε, πως λειτουργει, αλλα και πως \"θεραπευετε\" δε τα μαθα μονος μου.
Ειχα στιρηγμα...

Χαρη στην βοηθεια της πολυ καλης Ψυχοθεραπυτριας που ειχα τοτε...
Με βοηθησε να μην το βαζω κατω και να μην παραιτουμε στης Δυσκολες καταστασεις οπως αυτες.....

Αν δε μπεις..στους φοβους σου και \"κρυβεσε\" απο αυτο ολο και δεν πηγαινεις εκει που σε δυσκολευει,ενοειτε οτι αισθανεσε οντως καλυτερα...

Ομως να ξερεις οτι ετσι δε θα το αλλαξεις...παντα θα ειναι εκει και θα σε περιμενει αν δε κανεις κατι...
Τι προτιμας να αισθανεσαι καλα οταν θα αποφευγεις πραγματα?
Η να εισαι καλα Οντως χωρις να χρειαζετε να Αποφευγεις πραγματα?

Και ξανα λεω πυστεψε με..μετα απο καιρο θα το θυμασαι και θα Χαμογελας..!!
Θα θυμασαι την Αγοραφοωβια αυτη μαζι με της κρισεις πανικου ..διοτι πανε πακετο και θα το θυμασαι σαν κατι που Ειχε συμβει...
Ειχε...
Θα μαθεις στην αρχη να το ελενχεις οταν ερχετε...και μετα με τον καιρο θα το αποβαλεις...
Ειναι αληθεια ολο αυτο
Πυστεψε το 
Πραξε το!!
Στο site που χω φτιαξει εχω γραψει και για αυτοτο θεμα....
ΚΑλη νυχτα για αποψε...!!
Με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΑΧ ΘΟΔΩΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ Μ ΕΔΩΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ 8 Η ΩΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΙΚΑ.ΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΣ ΓΙΝΕΙ..ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΑ.ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ:)ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΤΣΙΦΡΑ Μ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΤΡΕΜΩ:):)KALHNYXTA NA EXOYME OLOI ENA YPEROXO ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑ..:p

----------


## 8odwris

Στοχος αυριανος λοιπον...
ΠΑμε στο ικα κανουμε οτι ειναι να κανουμε ,βαζουμε και την υπογραφη μας,λεμε και ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!
και στος τελος...
..σκαμε και ενα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ Χαμογελο...!!!!
..στο olgaki!!! 
..στους Αλλους !!
..αλλα και στον Φοβο !

----------


## Ακροβατης

KATI TELEYTAIO PRIN PAV GIA YNO AYTO ΠΕΣ ΠΕΡΙ ΧΑΜΗΛΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗΣ ,ΤΟ ΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ.ΕΒΓΑΙΝΑ ΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΖΑ ΜΕ ΕΛΟΥΖΕ ΚΡΥΟΣ ΙΔΡΩΤΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΟΥΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ.ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΟΛΛΗΤΟΥΣ Μ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ.ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΑ 22 ΕΝΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 20 ΜΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΧΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΛΩΝΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΟΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΖΗΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 20-22 ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ Π ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ Π ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΗΤΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΡΩΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΝ Η ΣΧΕΣΗ.ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ.ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ Η ΚΑΤΩ ΒΟΛΤΑ.
ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ..ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.. ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

νιωθω σιγα σιγα οτι αρχιζω και καταλαβαινω καποια αιτια που υπηρχαν πισω απο τη συμπεριφορα μου τα τελευταια χρονια ,σαν να ξετυλιγεται ενα κουβαρι που απο τη μια με χαροποιει πολυ γιατι αρχιζω και βλεπω καθαρα απο την αλλη με εξοργιζει γιατι τα πραγματα θα μπορουσαν να ναι διαφορετικα.εχω ομως ολο τον καιρο μπροστα μ μια ζωη ολοκληρη για να γινω αυτο π παντα επιθυμουσα..ειναι η ευκαιρια μ και θα την αρπαξω απο τα μαλλια...

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

ξεκινάω για πολλοστή φορά τη προσπάθεια να κόψω το τσιγάρο, έστω και με το κόλπο της ελάττωσης κατά ένα κάθε μέρα. αυτό είχε πετύχει όταν το έκοψα πρώτη φορά και για 4 χρόνια. θα μου πεις, γιατί το άρχισα πάλι; υπάρχουν κάποιες αιτίες αλλά κυριότερος λόγος είναι γιατί είμαι βλάξ και φαίνεται ότι από κάτι πρέπει να εξαρτιέμαι κάθε φορά. δε βαρυέσαι, καλύτερα να εξαρτιέσαι από το τσιγάρο τουλάχιστον παρά από ανθρώπους-είδωλα που πολύ εύκολα μπορούν να σε οδηγήσουν πάλι πίσω στη ξεφτίλα αρχικά και στο πιόμα κατόπιν. για αυτό προσπαθώ να μάθω τον εαυτό μου να μην έχει δεδομένο κανένα ανθρώπινο πλάσμα, ούτε καν τη μάνα ή τον πατέρα του. τίποτα το ανθρώπινο δεν είναι δεδομένο. κι έτσι νιώθεις και χαρά όταν ένας άνθρωπος μένει δίπλα σου \"άλλη μια μέρα\". για αύριο δεν ξέρεις, με ποιό δικαίωμα άλλωστε να θες να ξέρεις τι θα κάνει ο άλλος αύριο. γιατί, ότι δεν είναι \"εσύ\" είναι \"άλλος\". κι αν δεν είμαστε σίγουροι για όλα σε ότι αφορά τον εαυτό μας, πως νομιμοποιούμαστε να είμαστε σίγουροι για τον άλλο; ανασφάλεια; όχι, απλώς αποδοχή της πραγματικότητας. τίποτα λιγότερο, τίποτε περισσότερο. καληνύχτα σε όλους. θοδωρή, μακάρι αυτά που γράφεις να τα έχεις γραμμένα και στη ψυχή σου και στο μυαλό σου. με έργα προχωράμε. όχι με λόγια, ποτέ με λόγια. μπούχτισα λόγια. πράξεις, έργα, αποδείξεις και όχι ενδείξεις.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ARH kalo vradi kai se esena:):)

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> νιωθω σιγα σιγα οτι αρχιζω και καταλαβαινω καποια αιτια που υπηρχαν πισω απο τη συμπεριφορα μου τα τελευταια χρονια ,σαν να ξετυλιγεται ενα κουβαρι που απο τη μια με χαροποιει πολυ γιατι αρχιζω και βλεπω καθαρα απο την αλλη με εξοργιζει γιατι τα πραγματα θα μπορουσαν να ναι διαφορετικα.*εχω ομως ολο τον καιρο μπροστα μ μια ζωη ολοκληρη για να γινω αυτο π παντα επιθυμουσα..ειναι η ευκαιρια μ και θα την αρπαξω απο τα μαλλια..*.


ολγακι σε βρισκω πολυ δυναμικη,εξυπνη και συγκροτημενη κοπελα.
εισαι σε καλο δρομο.
καλη συνεχεια στον αγωνα σου γλυκια μου.:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by ferro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> νιωθω σιγα σιγα οτι αρχιζω και καταλαβαινω καποια αιτια που υπηρχαν πισω απο τη συμπεριφορα μου τα τελευταια χρονια ,σαν να ξετυλιγεται ενα κουβαρι που απο τη μια με χαροποιει πολυ γιατι αρχιζω και βλεπω καθαρα απο την αλλη με εξοργιζει γιατι τα πραγματα θα μπορουσαν να ναι διαφορετικα.*εχω ομως ολο τον καιρο μπροστα μ μια ζωη ολοκληρη για να γινω αυτο π παντα επιθυμουσα..ειναι η ευκαιρια μ και θα την αρπαξω απο τα μαλλια..*.
> 
> 
> ...


και να μη γίνεις αυτό που επιθυμούσες, ολγάκι, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα. αρκεί να μπορείς να ζήσεις τη μαγεία του ΤΩΡΑ, την ομορφιά της στιγμής, άκόμα και την ασκήμια της στιγμής. από ότι μας συμβαίνει, μας χαροποιεί ή μας πληγώνει μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε \"φώτα πορείας\" και να συνεχίσουμε να πορεύομαστε \"σαν έτοιμοι από καιρό, σαν θαρραλέοι...\" καλό μεσημέρι, ολγάκι!

----------


## Ακροβατης

να σαι καλα αριστεiδη μου!!!πηγα ικα τελiκα στις 8 και ξερεις κατι παρολο που παλι ειχα αυτο το αγχος τελικα δεν συνεβησε τιποτα και ολα κυλησανε ομαλα...εδωσα τα χαρτια υπεγραψα και εφυγα!αυτο ηταν...εκτος απο την ταχυπαλμια π ειχα ολα ηταν πολυ πιο απλα:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> να σαι καλα αριστεiδη μου!!!πηγα ικα τελiκα στις 8 και ξερεις κατι παρολο που παλι ειχα αυτο το αγχος τελικα δεν συνεβησε τιποτα και ολα κυλησανε ομαλα...εδωσα τα χαρτια υπεγραψα και εφυγα!αυτο ηταν...εκτος απο την ταχυπαλμια π ειχα ολα ηταν πολυ πιο απλα:)


λίγο πριν κάτσω στο τραπέζι: είδες ρε Όλγα, τι νομίζεις όλοι άνθρωποι είναι σαν κι εμάς. και κάποιοι από αυτούς είναι και πιό φοβισμένοι από εμάς. κάποιοι το συνειδητοποιούν κάποιοι όχι. αλλά, ολγάκι, από τη στιγμή που θα συνειδητοποιήσεις κάτι και δεν κάνεις το πρώτο βήμα για να το αντιμετωπίσεις, τότε το φταίξιμο θα είναι όλο δικό σου. ευτυχώς, καταλαβαίνω ότι εσύ κάνεις βηματισμούς και μάλιστα θαρραλέους και σε ευχαριστώ για αυτό, γιατί δίνεις έμπνευση και κουράγιο. καλό σου μεσημέρι. μαγείρεψα αγκινάρες αλά πολίτα, και θα φάω σα βόδι. ζήτω η ΖΩΗ!!! ΖΗΤΩ ΕΜΕΙΣ!!!ΑΝΤΕ, ΔΕ ΒΑΡΥΕΣΑΙ, ΖΗΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ζητω ολοι μας...εγω θα φαω γαυρακι τηγανιτο με πατατοσαλατα..σλουρπ:P καλη ορεξη και καλο μεσημερι:P:P

----------


## ferro

εγω μπαμιες με τυρι φετα!(το αγαπημενο μου φαι)
καλη ορεξη Αριστείδη.
καλή όρεξη Ολγάκι!
φιλάκια.

----------


## Ακροβατης

kalh oreksi kai sena glikeia m feroyla.filakia:P

----------


## 8odwris

KΑΛΑ ωρε ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗ απο οσα ειπα στο olgaki απο οσα μιλησα μεσα απο μενα το πως τα βιωσα και πως τα ξεπερασα και το πως δουλεψε και οτι ετσι μπορει να δουλεψει και για το olgaki....αν το δουλεψει και δε το αφησει....

....Eσυ εχεις να πεις οτι σου φενοντε σαν λογια και οτι μπουχτησες απο αυτα??..
Τι να πω μενω αναυδος...
ΛΕς και με γνωρησες η με γνωριζεις χρονια..
Απο αυτα φυσικα που γραφω εδω μεσα θα με γνωρισεις.....


αλλα ...Αν σου φενοντε σαν λογια μοναχα.., τοτε ειναι κατι 
που εσυ πρεπει να το κοιταξεις...
και οχι εγω αδερφε!

Διοτι εγω απλα μιλαω μεσα απο την αληθεια μου..

Και οταν μιλαω για την Αληθεια μου

Απλα ειμαι ο εαυτος μου..!


Με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> KΑΛΑ ωρε ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗ απο οσα ειπα στο olgaki απο οσα μιλησα μεσα απο μενα το πως τα βιωσα και πως τα ξεπερασα και το πως δουλεψε και οτι ετσι μπορει να δουλεψει και για το olgaki....αν το δουλεψει και δε το αφησει....
> 
> ....Eσυ εχεις να πεις οτι σου φενοντε σαν λογια και οτι μπουχτησες απο αυτα??..
> Τι να πω μενω αναυδος...
> ΛΕς και με γνωρησες η με γνωριζεις χρονια..
> Απο αυτα φυσικα που γραφω και ο τροπος που γραφω εδω μεσα θα με γνωρισεις.....
> 
> 
> ...


θοδωρή...ξέρεις τι ψυχανεμίζομαι? Μια αέρινη κόντρα για το ποια απεξάρτηση είναι μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία...αυτή της ηρωίνης, ή αυτή του αλκοόλ?

Ξέρεις τι πιστεύω?

Το θέμα δεν είναι η εξάρτηση αλλά αυτός που την περνά. Εκεί ενέχεται η δυσκολία και η..ευκολία. Στην προσωπικότητα του καθένα...

----------


## 8odwris

Μα αυτο που λες Θεοφανια ουτε καν περασε απ το μυαλο μου ...κοντρα?? ελεος για το ποια ειναι καλυτερη?? μα τι αηδιες ειναι αυτες...
Αν ειναι ετσι αυτο που λες απο την πλευρα του Αριστειδη δε ξερω αν ειναι παντος τοτε κριμα.....
Διοτι δεν βρησκω τον λογο να υπαρχει κοντρα......

Οταν μαλιστα εδω δινοντε -η δωθηκαν Αγωνες οι οποιοι αφορουν Αγωνα με τον εαυτο μας και οχι ποιος θα βγει καλυτερος απο τον αλλον που κανει ΑΠεξαρτηση...
\"Αλοιμονο\" του ,οποιος σκεφτετε η πρατει ετσι...

Εδω θα πρεπε να μας ενωνουν πραγματα και Οχι να μας Χωριζουν........

----------


## 8odwris

Παω για νανι διοτι αυριο το πρωι Εργασια και χαρα...

Καλο βραδυ olgaki..
Καλο ξημερωμα σε ολους!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by 8odwris_
> Μα αυτο που λες Θεοφανια ουτε καν περασε απ το μυαλο μου ...κοντρα?? ελεος για το ποια ειναι καλυτερη?? μα τι αηδιες ειναι αυτες...
> Αν ειναι ετσι αυτο που λες απο την πλευρα του Αριστειδη δε ξερω αν ειναι παντος τοτε κριμα.....
> Διοτι δεν βρησκω τον λογο να υπαρχει κοντρα......
> 
> Οταν μαλιστα εδω δινοντε -η δωθηκαν Αγωνες οι οποιοι αφορουν Αγωνα με τον εαυτο μας και οχι ποιος θα βγει καλυτερος απο τον αλλον που κανει ΑΠεξαρτηση...
> \"Αλοιμονο\" του ,οποιος σκεφτετε η πρατει ετσι...
> 
> Εδω θα πρεπε να μας ενωνουν πραγματα και Οχι να μας Χωριζουν........


θοδωρή γιατί ταράζεσαι?

Είπα τι ένιωσα και τίποτα παραπάνω....

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Θα ήθελα να πω αυτό, γιατί βλέπω πως είναι και λίγο άδικο να μπαίνουν ταμπέλες σε ανθρώπους που δε τους γνωρίζουν οι άλλοι. Το έχω τονίσει αρκετά και σε πρότερα ποστς, αλλά μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει ορατό καν. Ο Αριστείδης είναι φίλος μου και τον ξέρω πολύ περισσότερο απ\' ό,τι θα μπορούσε να είναι εμφανές μέσα από μια οθόνη. Και δε μου αρέσει να αδικούνται οι φίλοι μου. Ο Αριστείδης είναι εμφανές ότι μιλάει για τον εαυτό του στο τελευταίο ποστ και δεν \'απαντάει\' σε κάτι άλλο. Αναφέρεται σε λόγια που τον έχουν μπουχτίσει, καταστάσεις και ανθρώπους της ζωής του. Οι ίδιες παρανοήσεις έγιναν και με δικά μου ποστς, αλλά απ\' ό,τι φαίνεται, οι χαρακτηρισμοί είναι πιο εύκολοι απ\' το να ρωτάει κανείς όταν δε καταλαβαίνει. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να επαναλαμβάνεται αυτό. Ο καθένας μιλάει για τον εαυτό του και για το πρόβλημά του. Όλγα \'κιπ γουόκιν\'! Αν περισσέψουν μπάμιες παιδιά, στείλτε και κατά δώθε! 

:P

----------


## Ακροβατης

παιδια την καλημερα μου,και εγω πιστευω πιστευω πως ο αρισστειδης μιλουσε για τον εαυτο το και τα βιωματα τ..σε μια διαδικτυακη επικοινωνια ειναι λογικο αθελα μας πολλα πρaγρατα να παρεξηγουνται αφου ο καθενας εκφραζει ελευθερα τις βαθυτερες σκεψεις τ σαν να γραφει σε ενα ημερολογιο:)kai safws ειμαστε εδω να στηριξουμε ο ενας τον αλλο,να βοηθησουμε να μοιραστουμε και τις θετικες και τις αρνητικες μας σκεψεις.εγω προσωπικα σας νιωθω ολους σαν φιλους μ εσεις με κανατε να νιωσω ετσι με τη ζεστασια σας:)KALHMERA αλομπαρ,θοδωρη,αριστειδη.φ ρρο,σανσετ.,μαρια.θεοφανια, κιπ,εμπνευστη γιοτα,σοφια,μελ ,panikoyla και σε ολους τους αλλους μη με παρεξηγειτε ξεχναω ονοματα και στην καθεμερινη μ ζωη:)
παω στον οδοντιατρο και σας ευχομαι ολους ενα υπεροχο σαββατιατικο πρωινο,τα λεμε μετα φιλαρακια μου:)

----------


## ferro

καλημέρα Όλγα μου :)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

καλημέρα σε όλους. από alobar καλύφτηκα, το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν. κάνω γενική φασίνα η οποία θα μείνη πάλι στη μέση γιατί θα έρθει ένας γνωστός μου να με πάρει για καφέ. θέλω να αγιάσω και δεν με αφήνουν οι διαβόλοι- συγγνώμη οι καφέδες ήθελα να πω! ολγάκι όλη μου τη συμπαράσταση για τον οδοντίατρο, το έχω περάσει και αυτό και σε νιώθω απόλυτα. και ναι, έχεις δίκηο, γράφω όπως \"μιλάω\" στο ημερολόγιο μου ή περίπου έτσι. φεύγω για καφέ! κόσμε, πρόσεχε, φτου και βγαίνω!!!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ouf e ευτυχως ολα πηγανε καλα πετρα μονο ηταν και τωρα εχω ενα ωραιοτατο καταλευκο χαμογελο με τον καθαρισμο!!!καλημερα αριστειδη!καλο καφεδακι και καλα να περασεις!

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ouf e ευτυχως ολα πηγανε καλα πετρα μονο ηταν και τωρα εχω ενα ωραιοτατο καταλευκο χαμογελο με τον καθαρισμο!!!καλημερα αριστειδη!καλο καφεδακι και καλα να περασεις!


το αλκοόλ χαλάει και τα δόντια κοντα στα άλλα. άλλο ένα κίνητρο λοιπόν είναι το λευκό σου χαμόγελο. η ανάρρωση θέλει κόπο αλλά κυρίως από ότι κατάλαβα θέλει τρόπο. γειά χαρά

----------


## Ακροβατης

γεια σου αρη:):):)

----------


## 8odwris

Mολις πριν λιγο επεστρεψα απο την εργασια μου...
ΚΑλησπερα σε ολους!!
Ο μονος λογος που το ανεφερα ηταν διοτι ξεκινησες λεγοντας το Ονομα μου .αλλιως δε θα το συζητουσα..

ΚΑμια απολυτος ταμπελα δεν κολησα
Ειναι κατι που συχενομαι
Διοτι πολυ απλα 
Δεν κανω στους Αλλους αυτο που δεν θελω Εμενα να μου ΚΑνουν
ΚΑι αν με προσεχες για πολοστη φορα στο λεω αυτο οταν γραφω τι γραφω δε θα ελεγες παλι ολα οσα λες ...

ΙΣα ισα που στο ποστ μου με ερωτηση ξεκινησα..

ΜΗΝ τα συνδιαζεις κ τα ανακατευειις ολα Alobar!

Θεοφανια δεν ταραζομαι
απλα Εμεινα Εκλπηκτος
τεσπα..

Και απο μενα λοιπον Θεωρειτε οτι ελειξε το θεμα...

Παμε παρακατω

Ενα περιεργο πραγμα σε πολλα που γραφεις ΑρισΤΕιδη τυχαινει να καταπιανομαι και γω εκεινη την στιγμη λιγο πριν κατσω στον υπολογιστη...

Π.χ μολις τελειωσα το σφουγκαρισμα....
:P

*οlgaki Μ αρεσουν οι Ανθρωποι που φροντιζουν τον εαυτο τους και μαλιστα οταν προκειτε για δοντια κι ολας που παιζουν εναν τερατιο ρολο στην Υγεια μας... ασε που δινουν και σε μας αλλα και στους αλλλους .. 
..ενα ΠΑνεμορφο ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ..!!*
:)

Ξαναμανα Την καλησπερα μου Σε ολους παιδες...!

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλησπερα θοδωρη:)μεταα τον οδοντιατρο ολη μερα αραζω στον καναπε.σαν να αρχιζω να συναχωνομαι μου φαινεται..ολο κατι φτερνισματακια :):):)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

καλή σας μέρα. ολγάκι τι χαμπάρια; παιδιά, χθες εγώ παραλίγο να υποπέσω σε χοντρή υποτροπή συμπεριφοράς. τσίμπησα πάλι από τα λόγια ενος ηλίθιου μέλους της ομάδας μου όταν εξέφρασα άποψη για κάποιο θέμα σχετικά με υποτροπή κλπ....κάποιοι άνθρωποι αρρωσταίνουν όταν τους αγνοείς, κι ενώ εγώ το άτομο το αγνοούσα συστηματικά τσίμπησα και ψιλοχαλάστηκα. το μάζεψα όμως σχετικά γρήγορα, όχι τόσο γρήγορα όσο θα ήθελα και όσο θα ήταν καλό για το υπόλοιπο μου βράδυ. τέλος πάντων εγώ θα επιμένω στην άποψη μου ότι ανάρρωση σημαίνει πρωτίστως αλλαγή σκεπτικού και συμπεριφοράς. το δίδαγμα της δικής μου υποτροπής ήταν αυτό ακριβώς. η συνειδητοποίηση ότι έπεφτα πολύ συχνά σε \"στεγνό πιόμα\". επίσης μοιράστηκα ότι στη θέση του αλκοόλ είδα ότι τελικά εγώ δεν μπορώ να βάλω τίποτες άλλο. όπως δεν μπορώ να βάλω τίποτες άλλο στη θέση του νεκρού μου φίλου ή του νεκρού μου πατέρα. αν είναι να ζω με \"υποκατάστατα\", να \"πίνω\" ανθρώπους, αισθήματα, συμπεριφορές, θεούς ή διαβόλους, τότε καλά θα κάνω να προτιμήσω το γνήσιο πράγμα -το ατόφιο αλκοόλ- και να τελειώνει η ιστορία όπως κι αν τελειώσει. για να μη ζω με ψέμματα. γιατί αν κάποια στιγμή για κάποιο λόγο αυτό το \"υποκατάστατο\" φύγει από τη καθημερινότητα μου, τι θα κάνω; αυτό που έκανα στις 3 Ιούνη. θα πιώ!!για αυτό λοιπόν σε ότι με αφορά, καλύτερα μια \"τρύπα\" αδειανή παρά γεμάτη με ψέματα και μάλιστα ηθελημένα. δεκανίκι ήταν το αλκοόλ. ως πότε πια θα ζω με δεκανίκια; κουράστηκα να με αφήνουν και αυτά στη μέση. μόνο στα πόδια μου κι όσο αντέξουν. τουλάχιστον αυτά δεν θα με εγκαταλείψουν στη πρώτη δυσκολία. γεννήθηκα, έζησαν και θα πεθάνουν μαζί μου. και πάλι καλημέρα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα αρη.καλημερα σε ολους:)συμφωνω απολυτα οτι η αναρρωση επιτυγχανεται με την αλλαγη τροπου σκεψεις.συπμεριφορας και στασης απεναντι στον εαυτο μας και τη ζωη..

εισαι καλα?τι θα κανεις σημερα?μου ρσει να ακουω το καθημερινο προγραμμα:)

----------


## maria02

καλημερα.θα ηθελα να μιλησω για το προβλημα μου. ειμαι 25 και ο φιλος μου 35.δεν ξερω γιατι το κανω ισως γιατι νιωθω οτι πνιγομαι.με τον φιλο μου ημασταν μαζι 5 χρονια.τα πρωτα χρονια ολα ηταν καλα ηξερα οτι του αρεσε το ποτο αλλα δεν ειχα καταλαβει οτι ηταν εξαρτημενος τα δυο τελευταια χρονια αρχισε να ειναι επιθετικος καχυποπτος να δημιουργει καβγαδες.πολλες φορες του ελεγα να προσπαθησουμε να παμε σε ενα γιατρο μαλιστα μια φορα που του ειπα οτι δεν μπορω να συνεχισω ετσι δεχτηκε αλλα μολις του ειπα οτι βρηκα που να ζητησουμε βοηθεια αρνηθηκε και ειπε θα το κοψει μονος του.ζησαμε μαζι ενα χρονο μου εκανε πολλα ηρθα σε απογνωση με τους καβγαδες και τις ζημιες και εφυγα. Παρολα τα προβληματα και τις προσβολες τον αγαπω και υποφερω.του ειπα ακομη και τωρα ότι αν αποφασισει να δεχτει βοηθεια θα μια διπλα του και με εδιωξε.η οικογενεια του μου ειπε ότι τους ζητησε μια διωρια 30 ημερων και θα παει σε γιατρο.δεν νοιζω να το κανει.εγω διαλυθηκα δεν εχω διαθεση για τιποτα και μονο κλαιω ειμαι σε απογνωση.

----------


## Ακροβατης

μαρια μου σε καταλαβαινω οι αλκοολικοι δημιουργουν προβληματα τοσο στον εαυτο τους οσο και στην οικογενεια τους.ολη η ζωη περιστρεφεται γυρω απο αυτο..αν πραγματικα νιωθεις πως μπορεις να σαι διπλα του σε αυτη τη φαση πιστευω πως θα τον βοηθησει.ομως περνοντας αυτο το λουκι,ξερω οτι αν δεν το παρουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι αποφαση να το κοψουμε και να ζητησουμε βοηθεια κανεις με οτι και να μας πει οσο και να μας πιεσει δεν καταλαβαινουμε και ισως φερνει και αντιθετα αποτελεσματα.αποψη μου ειναι πως αν πραγματικα καταλαβει απο μονος του οτι χρειαζεται βοηθεια και εσυ εισαι διατεθιμενη να τον στηριξεις,ολα θα πανε καλα.θα πρεπει να αναρωτηθεις και εσυ η ιδια αν εχεις τη δυναμη να τον βοηθησεις και να τον στηριξεις γιατι ειναι ενας μακρυς και επιπονος αγωνας.ενας αγωνας ομως που αν κερδιθει θα νιωσετε και οι δυο ξαναγεννημενοι..

φιλικα
ολγα

----------


## maria02

σε ευχαριστω.ολοι το ιδιο μου λενε ακομα και η οικογενεια του οτι δεν προκειται να κανει τιποτα.αν ηταν θα το εκανε εδω και καιρο που ζουσαμε μαζι και πηγαιναμε για γαμο.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ο ιδιος εχει παραδεχτει σε σενα την εξαρτηση του αυτη δειχνοντας τη διαθεση να το κοψει?η σου λεει οτι μπορει να το ελεγξει και να τοκοψει μονος του?

----------


## maria02

καποιες φορες συνηθως μετα απο εντονα μαλωματα οπου εκανε και ζημιες ελεγε οτι θα το κοψει αλλα οτι μπορει μονος του και πριν μεινουμε μαζι μου λεγε οτι μολις ζησουμε μαζι θα το κοψει
πινει 10 χρονια οχι παντα ιδιες ποσοτητες

----------


## maria02

επισης καταλαβα οτι οταν δεν ζουσαμε μαζι επινε κρυφα και μου ελεγε ψεμματα οτι δεν πινει

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι ειναι γνωρισμα ολων των αλκοολικων οταν δεν θελουν να το κοψουν και τους πιεζουν, να πινουν κρυφα και αρκετα μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες.ακριβως το ιδιο εκανα και εγω

----------


## maria02

οταν ειναι αγχωμενος και πινει γινεται επιθετικος νομιζει οτι ολοι θελουμε το κακο του.δεν προκειται να κανει κινηση να το κοψει γιατι και ο πατερας του πινει μεγαλες ποσοτητες και ειναι ο μονος που δεν παραδεχεται οτι το παιδι του εχει προβλημα και δυστυχως περνανε πολλες ωρες μαζι και τον παροτρυνει να πιει.τον τελευταιο καιρο βλεπει συνεχεια εντονα ονειρα τον περνει ο υπνος καθως πινει και ενω χωρισαμε παρουσιαζεται σε ολους ευδιαθετος και δεν το αναφερει καν.

----------


## Ακροβατης

αρα εκτος απο εσενα που θα θελες να τον στηριξεις ο οικογενειακος κυκλος (πατερας του ) δεν βοηθαει.ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ολο αυτο.εσυ τι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις?

----------


## maria02

ο αδελφος του μου ειπε οτι θα προσπαθησει να τον πεισει να ζητησει την βοηθεια ειδικου αλλα και αυτος ειναι απαισιοδοξος.εγω δεν θα κανω τιποτα δεν θα επικοινωνησω μαζι του ολοι μου ειπαν να τον αφησω μηπως σκεφτει τι εκανε.αν και πινωντας καθημερινα δεν μπορει να συνειδητοποιησει τι εχει γινει.επισης οποιος του ανοιγει κουβεντα και του λεει γιατι διελυσε μια τοσο καλη σχεση γινεται επιθετικος.εσυ τι θα με συμβουλευες?

----------


## maria02

επισης διαβασα για καποιο χαπι που παιρνει καποιος και νιωθει χαλια οταν πινει.υπαρχει κατι τετοιο να τον βοηθησει?

----------


## Ακροβατης

sti diki m periptwsi itan kalo na apomonothw kai na skeftw χωρις καμια πιεση.να δω τα λαθη μου και να τα βρω με εμενα οταν καταλαβα οτι πιο κατω απο τον πατο δεν ηθελα να φτασω..
με ταρακουνησε το ιδιο μ το μυαλο και το σωμα..
θα σε συμβουλευα να του αφησεις χωρο και χρονο να σκεφτει αλλα η περιπτωση του καθε ανθρωπου ειναι διαφορετικη..οσο συνεχιζει και πινει φυσικα και δεν μπορει να σκεφτει το καλο του.
δεν μπορω να ξερω τι θα τον ταρακουνησει σην περιπτωση του και αν εχει αποφασισει να βαλει τον εαυτο τ πανω απο την εξαρτηση τ και να παλεψει.
αν το αποφασισει παντως και εχεις και συ τη δυναμη να σαι διπλα τ στην προσπαθεια τ θα δεις ειλικρινα εναν αλλον ανθρωπο&lt;&lt; να γεννιεται&gt;&gt;
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να το συνειδητιποιησει ο ανθρωπος σου και απο κει και περα με αργα και σταθερα βηματα θα τα καταφερετε..

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει τετοιο χαπι αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι θα κανε καλο.γιατι τι θα γινει οταν θα σταματησει το συγκεκριμενο χαπι?ενας φαυλος κυκλος

----------


## maria02

δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη θα τον αφησω μονο.εφυγα γιατι γινονταν ολο και πιο επιθετικος μαζι μου.πρεπει να σκεφτω και το ενδεχομενο οτι επαψε να με αγαπαει.μπορει τωρα να θελησει να κανει μια νεα αρχη σε ολα.αλλα εγω το πιστευω οτι οσο πινει σε καθημερινη βαση δεν μπορει να σκεφτει με την λογικη.

----------


## Ακροβατης

οταν ειναι νηφαλιος πως ειναι σαν ανθρωπος?

----------


## maria02

υπεροχος
δοτικος να σου προσφερει τα παντα με ορεξη για ταξιδια
σταδιακα εχασε την οξρεξη για ολα
μπορει να εχει κποιου ειδους καταθλιψη?

----------


## maria02

ξεχασα να πω οτι στην οικογενεια του εγω και πολλα χρονια αντιμετωπιζουν σοβαρα προβληματα

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by maria02_
> υπεροχος
> δοτικος να σου προσφερει τα παντα με ορεξη για ταξιδια
> σταδιακα εχασε την οξρεξη για ολα
> μπορει να εχει κποιου ειδους καταθλιψη?


ναι,μπορει...
γιατι δεν παει να το συζητησει με εναν καλο θεραπευτη?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by maria02_
> υπεροχος
> δοτικος να σου προσφερει τα παντα με ορεξη για ταξιδια
> σταδιακα εχασε την οξρεξη για ολα
> μπορει να εχει κποιου ειδους καταθλιψη?


και καταθλιψη να μην εχει, δεν σημαινει πώς ειναι καλα...ολα αυτα που γραφεις δειχνουν πώς κατι δεν πάει καλα.

απλα, χρειαζομαστε ισως καποιες φορες \"κατι\" διεγνωσμενο για να παρουμε περισσοτερο στα σοβαρα, ότι μας ακινητοποιει με διαφορους τροπους...

----------


## maria02

του το εχω πει οτι περασε πολλα και να πηγαιναμε σε καποιον να μιλουσε θα τον εκανε να αισθανθει καλυτερα.τιποτα.νομιζω αυτο ειναι και το χειροτερο το οτι ξεγελαει τον εαυτο του οτι δεν εχει προβλημα απλα πινει λιγο παραπανω.εφτασα στο σημειο να λεω οτι πρεπει να πιασει πατο μηπως και ταρακουνηθει.

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει οταν ενα ζευγαρι αντιμετωπιζει ενα τετοιο προβλημα.οσο καιρο ημουν αλκοολικη απεφευγα να κανω σχεση γιατι ηξερα πως δεν αντεχομαι.μηπως θα ταν καλα να επισκεφτεις και εσυ εναν ειδικο να σου μιλησει για το πως μπορεις να αντιμετωπισειςτην κατασταση?σε αναλογη περιπτωση αυτο κανανε οι γονεις μ.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by maria02_
> του το εχω πει οτι περασε πολλα και να πηγαιναμε σε καποιον να μιλουσε θα τον εκανε να αισθανθει καλυτερα.τιποτα.νομιζω αυτο ειναι και το χειροτερο το οτι ξεγελαει τον εαυτο του οτι δεν εχει προβλημα απλα πινει λιγο παραπανω.εφτασα στο σημειο να λεω οτι πρεπει να πιασει πατο μηπως και ταρακουνηθει.


ναι,δυστυχως ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα...
θα πρεπει να πεισθει,δεν γινεται με το ζορι...
κι αν δεν πεισθει, ισως οταν πιασει πατο κανει κατι....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> μηπως θα ταν καλα να επισκεφτεις και εσυ εναν ειδικο να σου μιλησει για το πως μπορεις να αντιμετωπισειςτην κατασταση?σε αναλογη περιπτωση αυτο κανανε οι γονεις μ.


ειναι μια καλη ιδεα πιστευω. εχοντας παραλληλα στο νου, πώς ειναι επιλογη του να \"καει\" οσο κι αν τον βλεπεις να χανεται...ξερω πώς ακουγεται κ ειναι σκληρο. Αλλα κανεις δεν συνερχεται με το ζορι. 

Επισης πολλες φορες, κανοντας οτι δεν βλεπεις τις αλλαγες, ή προσποιουμενη πώς ολα ειναι καλα, τον διευκολυνεις να συνεχισει κ οχι να σταματησει...

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι συμφωνω με τη σοφια οτι το κοντινο περιβαλλον των αλκοολικων πρεπει να αντιμετωπισει την πραγματικοτητα να μην κανει σαν να μη τρεχει τιποτα,να καταλαβει οτι ειναι ενα προβλημα π λυνεται χωρις υστεριες και κλαμματα.θυμαμαι τη μανα μ οταν το συνηδητοποιησε αρχισε να κλαιει να φωναζει να λεει γιατι στο παιδι κτλ.ειναι σκληρο αλλα αυτη δεν ειναι μια καλη αντιμετωπιση.μονο οταν της μιλησε καποιος ειδικος καταλαβε πως να με αντιμετωπισει

----------


## maria02

εγω ημουν και ειμαι διατεθειμενη να παω σε ειδικο αλλα ειναι ανωφελο αφου με εδιωξε.και εγω αυτο λεω γιατι με εβαλε στην διαδικασια να αρραβωνιαστουμε να παμε προς γαμο ενω ηξερε τον εαυτο του

----------


## giota

Mε ποιο τρόπο μπορείς να πείσεις ένα πατερα αλκοολικό να κάνει θεραπεία τι στιγμή που βλέπει \'οτι όλη η οικογένεια υποφέρει και το παιδί του είναι δυστυχισμένο γιατί έχασε σπουδές έχασε τα πάντα και παρ\'όλα αυτά συνεχίζει να πίνει;

----------


## Ακροβατης

εκει δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να βοηθηθει αυτος ο πατερας..

----------


## 8odwris

καλησπερα maria και ευχαριστω που μοιραστηκες ολα αυτα

ΜΕ συγκινησε ο τροπος που τα γραφεις- ζεις....

Να ξερεις αυτο που ειπανε και καπια μελη εδω πως...
ναι δυστηχως πολλα εξαρτημενα ατομα Μονο πιανωντας ΠΑΤΟ ,την περνουν χαμπαρι και σου μιλαω για αυτο διοτι ημουν και γω ενας απ αυτους........

Ξερω οτι ακουγετε-φαινετε καπως χοντρο ολο αυτο αλλα ειναι η πραγματικοτης...

----------


## maria02

πιστευω οτι οσο εμενα διπλα του κακο του εκανα γιατι δεν ερχοταν αντιμετωπος με την πραγματικοτητα και πιστευε οτι ζουσε κανονικα.και διαβασα οτι πολλες φορες επαναπαυονται για τι μεταθετουν το προβλημα τους στον αλλο.

----------


## maria02

και εκανα και κακο σε μενα.εχασα την αυτοπεποιθηση μου αρχισα να πιστυω οτι εγω κπου κανω λαθος για ολη αυτη την κατασταση

----------


## Ακροβατης

nai etsi kaname se anthropoys p mas agapusane.einai toso siglonistika ayta p grafeis p eilikrina den exw logia koritsi m...

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

Μαρία, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι αν δεν δεί μονος του τη κόλαση στην οποία ζει, κανείς δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα. όσο μας χάιδευαν, όσο μας συγχωρούσαν, όσο πίστευαν τις υποσχέσεις που δίναμε δίχως να τις πιστεύουμε, το κακό προχωρούσε. όταν μας άφησαν να πατώσουμε, όταν μας είπαν \"πέθανε αλλού\", όταν μας άφησαν και βρεθήκαμε ΜΟΝΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ να προσπαθεί να απαντήσει \"γιατί\" συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά, και στριμωχτήκαμε υποψιασμένοι για την αλήθεια, τότε και μόνο τότε αποφασίσαμε να αλλάξουμε σκέψη και ζωή. Άστον, μόνο του, ας τον να καταλάβει. φιλάκια. όλγα, γερά και με τσαμπουκά!!!!

----------


## maria02

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους καθε εναν ξεχωριστα.γιατι εχω πολυ ασχημη ψυχολογια και τα λογια σας ειναι πολυ σημαντικα για μενα.ελπιζω να καταφερω να ξεχασω.

----------


## Ακροβατης

θα τα καταφερεις κουκλα μ..οτι περασε απο το χερι σου το εχεις κανει για αυτο τον ανθρωπο,ολα να σου πανε καλα ευχομαι και να σαι δυνατη.

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by maria02_
> σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους καθε εναν ξεχωριστα.γιατι εχω πολυ ασχημη ψυχολογια και τα λογια σας ειναι πολυ σημαντικα για μενα.ελπιζω να καταφερω να ξεχασω.


ΠΡεπει να ταρακουνησεις τον εαυτο σου να καταλαβει πως δεν εισαι εσυ υπαιτια και ουτε εσυ ΦΤαις για κατι..

Οσο αφορα το οτι ευχεσαι να το ξεχασεις..

Εγω δε σου υποσχομαι οτι θα ξεχασεις..

Σιγουρα ομως εαν εσυ το παρεις αποφαση Θα το ξεπερασεις...
και αυτο ξερεις ειναι και το πιο Σημαντικο..!

Στην δικη μου περιπτωση ως πρωιν εξαρτημενος 
θελω να σου πω πως δεν εχω ξεχασει τιποτα μα τιποτα απο οσα περασα μεσα στην χρηση - καταχρηση κλπ...
ΟΧι
Δεν εχω ξεχασει τιποτα..

Αλλαζοντας στην πορεια της Ζωησ μου με πολυ μεγαλη βοηθεια απο το προγραμα που πηγα και τρεις φορες μαλιστα ναι, τρεις φορες μπηκα στο προγραμμα διοτι ημουν \"ανεπιδεκτος μαθησεως\" με πολλες λοιπον αυτοτρικλοποδιες στον εαυτο μου πεφτοντας συνεχως και μετα να ξανασηκωνομαι ....καταφερα εν τελη την τριτη με π μεγαλυτερη αυτη την φορα Αποφασηστικοτητα εχοντας \"οριμασει\" σε αρκετο βαθμο συναισθηματικα
να Ξεπερασω εκεινη την ζωη και να αλαξω Σελιδα οριστηκα η και βιβλιο μπορεις να πεις.....

Ειμαι σε αλλο βιβλιο πια 
Το παλιο υπαρχει! δε το χω ξεχασει..!

Απλα το χω διαβασει τοσες μα τοσες πολλες φορες που δεν εχει πια να μου δωσει τιποτα..
Τιποτα απολυτως ..

Τωρα εχοντας το ξεπερασει ... εχω περασει στο νεο Βιβλιο της ΖΩΗς μου..

Ολα αυτα στα ειπα για να κατανοησεις οτι πολλες φορες δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να Ξεχνας αλλα να Ξεπερνας...
..και αυτο σημαινει και Οριμοτητα ε....

Νομιζω πως καταλαβες το ολο νοημα αυτων που θελησα να σου μεταφερω...

Οτι καλυτερο σου ευχομαι να χεις..

ΟΠοτε εσυ θες και το νιωθεις θα θελα να γραφεις εδω.........

Με εκτιμηση και Σεβασμο Θοδωρης

----------


## 8odwris

olgaki προσεξες οτι ανοιξες εσυ στο εδω στο forum στην ενοτητα ψυχοδραστικες ουσιες 
ενα θεμα σημαντικο για το αλκοολ 
και χαρης εσενα εχουμε μπει τοσοι Ανθρωποι και εχουμε ανταλαξει και πει τοσο σημαντικα πραγματα...
Φτανοντας το θεμα να εχει αναγωστες πανω απο 6000 και ...Ανθρωπους και να εχουν γραφτει 400 και .... μνματα...

Δεν ειναι \"τρομερα ομορφο\" ?

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι ειναι πολυ ομορφο καθομουν σημερα και διαβαζα ολο το θεμα ποσο αγχωμενη μπηκα στην αρχη να ζητησω βοηθεια συμπαρασταση και να μοιραστω εμπειριες.ουτε στα πιο τρελα μου ονειρα πιστευα οτι θα εβρισκα τοσο πολουs ανθρωπους θοδωρη να με αγκαλιασουν αλλα και να παρουμε δυναμη ο ενας απο τον αλλο:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

και ξερεις ποσο καιρο ηθελα να γραψω?απο το πασχα εγραφα εσβηνα εγραφα εσβηνα ντρεπομουν τι θα πουν .σκεφτομουνα και ελεγα πως θα ανοιξω την καρδια moy σε αγνωστους ανθρωπους?και αυτοι οι αγνωστοι εγιναν μια ζεστη παρεα για μενα τελικα...ηταν οτι καλυτερο θα μπορουσε να συμβει πραγματικα.:)

----------


## oboro

Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα, ολγάκι :) παιδιά :) 


Παίζει να είναι το πιο αισιόδοξο και επιτυχημένο θρέντ που έχω δει στο φόρουμ αυτό...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EXEIΣ METAMOPΦΩΘEI ΣE ΣXEΣH ME TO ΠΩΣ HΣOYN ΣTA ΠPΩTA MHNYMATA.
ΣYNEXIΣE ETΣI KAI OΛA ΘA ΓINOYN ANAMNHΣH

----------


## Ακροβατης

σας διαβαζω ολους και ειμαι με ενα μονιμο χαμoγελο στα χειλη και στην ψυχη:):):)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

AN ΣYNEXIΣEIΣ NA EIΣAI TO IΔIO AΠOΦAΣIΣMENH KAI EXEIΣ ΔIΠΛA ΣOY ATOMA ΠOY ΣE AΓAΠANE TOTE ΣIΓOYPA ΘA TA KATAΦEPEIΣ KAI ΘA BΓEIΣ AKOMA ΠIO ΔYNATH

----------


## Remedy

ολγακι εχεις κανει την εξαρτηση να φαινεται σαν μια πολυ απλη ιστορια..
συνεχισε ετσι! :)

----------


## Arsi

Ένα μπράβο κι από μένα ολγάκι:)
Απ\'την αρχή διέκρινα μια μεγάλη δύναμη μέσα σου,άξιας θαυμασμού.Αυτό αποδεικνύεται αφού συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα λόγια της remedy.

----------


## weird

Ολγάκι,
Έχεις τον θαυμασμό μου για τον αγώνα σου.

Δίνεις κουράγιο σε πολλούς ανθρώπους.
Συνέχισε έτσι!

:)

----------


## maria02

Θοδωρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ πιστευω μερα με την μερα οτι θα νιωθω πιο δυνατη.με βοηθησε πολυ που τα μοιραστηκα μαζι σας.

----------


## katerinaki

ποια συμπτωματα της συμπεριφορας σας ,σας επεισαν οτι ειστε αλκοολικοι και ζητησατε θεραπεια μονοι σας?μετα απο ποσα χρονια χρησης αλκοολ γινεσαι αλκοολικος?σταματαω κατα διαστηματα ενα το πολυ δυο μηνες και μετα παλι το βραδακι ενα η δυο τρια ποτηρια κρασι.Ανησυχω μηπως πηγαινω για εξαρτηση ,δεν ξερω ,μπορω να σταματησω νομιζω οποτε θελω,μπορω?

----------


## Ακροβατης

με επεισε προσωπικα οτι δεν επινα για να διασκεδασω επινα για να μπορω να λειτουργω σαν υποκαταστατο φαρμακου,δεν μπορουσε ο οργανισμος μου χωρις αυτο και απο την ωρα π ξυπνουσα το σκεφτομουνα σαν να ταν το νοημα της ζωης μου.οσον αφορα τα χρονια εξαρταται.δεν νομιζω οτι το να πινεις ενα ι δυο ποτηρια τη μερα σε κανει αλκοολικη.

----------


## katerinaki

ειναι κι αυτο μια απο τις παραλογες φοβιες μου!Thanks

----------


## 8odwris

katerinaki καθολου παραλογη φοβια αυτη...
Ειναι ο Φοβος στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ενας καλος \"οδηγος\" 
Ειναι απο της περιπτωσεις που ο φοβος \"χρειαζετε\" μπορει να γινει ενας καλος \"βοηθος\" \"φιλος\"
Το να προσεχεις ειναι πολυ καλο και να εχεις τετοιες ανυσιχιες..
Αρκει βεβαια να μην φτασει αυτος ο φοβος να γινει εμμονη τοσο ωστε να σε φτασει σε σημειο να μην μπορεις να λειτουργησεις μεσα στην μερα σου να σε παραλυει δηλαδη...
..................

----------


## maria02

Αισθανομαι οτι ζωντας τοσο καιρο διπλα σε εναν ανθρωπο εξαρτημενο μου δημιουργηθηκε η ιδεα οτι ισως φταιω εγω για ολα και ισως εγω τον οδηγω στο ποτο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by maria02_
> Αισθανομαι οτι ζωντας τοσο καιρο διπλα σε εναν ανθρωπο εξαρτημενο μου δημιουργηθηκε η ιδεα οτι ισως φταιω εγω για ολα και ισως εγω τον οδηγω στο ποτο.


οχι βεβαια, αυτο αποκλειεται.
απλα ισως δεν τον βοηθας και να βγει, απο αγνοια...
κι οταν λεω \"βοηθας\" εννοω να του κοψεις τις \"χαρες\" να μη κανεις οτι δεν βλεπεις, να αποφασισεις αν μπορεις η πρεπει να εισαι διπλα σε εναν τετοιον ανθρωπο εαν δεν αποφασισει ο ιδιος να αλλαξει την οπτικη του...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by maria02_
> Αισθανομαι οτι ζωντας τοσο καιρο διπλα σε εναν ανθρωπο εξαρτημενο μου δημιουργηθηκε η ιδεα οτι ισως φταιω εγω για ολα και ισως εγω τον οδηγω στο ποτο.


δεν μπορει να το κανεις αυτο, κανεις μας δεν μπορει. ο ανθρωπος εχει την ευθυνη του εαυτου του. ακομα κι αν τη μεταθεσει αλλου, κι αυτο δικη του ευθυνη ειναι...

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλησπερα σε ολους.αρχισα σημερα δουλεια στο γραφειο του παρετα μ,σημερα χαλαρα μονο πρωι και αυριο πρωι απογευμα:):)νιωθω πολυ ομορφα,εχω αρχισει να ονειρευομαι και παλι,να βαζω στοχους,ν χαιρομαι,να νιωθω την καθε στιγμη εστω και αν ειναι στιγμη μελαγχολιας,στεναχωριας αγχους, να τη βιωνω με ολο μ το ειναι χωρις να προσπαθω να ξεφυγω..
να εχουμε ολοι ενα υπεροχο απογευμα παιδια:)ηθελα να παω για ψωνια αλλα βρεχει:(

----------


## ferro

καλη αρχη γλυκια μου:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

ευχαριστω κουκλιτσα μ:-)

----------


## Alobar

Μαρία, γεια από μια συνονόματη. Θα σου πω μόνο ποιά η \'μαγεία\' του ίντερνετ. Να βλέπεις κομμάτια σου σε άλλους, κι αυτοί σε σένα. Πες πως με αφορά η ιστορία σου απ\' τη μεριά του εθισμένου. Ήταν ο πιο σημαντικός άντρας που πέρασε απ\' τη ζωή μου. Και τον ευχαριστώ που με... έδιωξε. Αν δεν είχε γίνει έτσι, ίσως να έπινα ακόμη. Αυτό ήταν το \'δώρο\' απ\' τον χωρισμό. Τον ευγνωμονώ σήμερα. Μη φορτωθείς ευθύνες που δε σου αναλογούν. Οφείλεις να είσαι καλά για να είναι καλά κι ο άλλος που είναι μαζί σου. Δε θέλει να είναι καλά, και σου είναι ξεκάθαρο. Το \'δε μπορώ\' είναι κάτι που καταρρίπτεται καθημερινά από ανθρώπους που τα βάζουν με βουνά. Και πίστεψέ με, δε \'παίζει\'... Ολγάκι καλή αρχή!

:)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καλησπερα σε ολους.αρχισα σημερα δουλεια στο γραφειο του παρετα μ,σημερα χαλαρα μονο πρωι και αυριο πρωι απογευμα:):)νιωθω πολυ ομορφα,εχω αρχισει να ονειρευομαι και παλι,να βαζω στοχους,ν χαιρομαι,να νιωθω την καθε στιγμη εστω και αν ειναι στιγμη μελαγχολιας,στεναχωριας αγχους, να τη βιωνω με ολο μ το ειναι χωρις να προσπαθω να ξεφυγω..
> να εχουμε ολοι ενα υπεροχο απογευμα παιδια:)ηθελα να παω για ψωνια αλλα βρεχει:(


ωραια νεα Ολγα, Ολγακι:)

καλη νεα αρχη κ ξεκινημα νεων περιπετειων:)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

HPΘE H ΩPA NA APXIΣOYN NA ΣE ΦOBOYNTAI TA ΠPOBΛHMATA ΣOY :-)

----------


## Ακροβατης

`kalimera mas euxomai oloys olopsixa na exoyme mia iperoxi mera me autoys tous stixous apo ena tragoydi p m xei meinei kai tous eixa grapsei:)

smile without a reason why
love as if you where a child
smile,no matter what they tell you
dont listen to a word they say
cause life i beatiful that way

tears, a tidal wave of tears
light,that slowly disappears
wait before you close the curtain
there is still another game to play 
and life is beatiful that way.................:):)

----------


## narnia

\'\'Θέλω να τρέξω, να πετάξω, να χαθώ
όμως φοβάμαι τι θα γίνει αν γυρίσω
Τον εαυτό μου να γελάσω προσπαθώ
μα κάπου μέσα μου βαθιά δεν θα τον πείσω 

Αυτά σκεφτότανε τα βράδια στη δουλειά
κι η γκρίζα αύρα της γινότανε πιο μαύρη
Φιλί μ\' ένα ναι καλά ευχαριστώ
μα άλλο πράγμα την τρυπάει και τη χαλάει 

Είναι ωραία η θάλασσα γιατί κινείται πάντα
κι αν έχεις βρει πολλές στεριές καμία δεν σ\' αράζει
δώσ\' μου για φιλοδώρημα τραγούδι μέχρι πάντα
είναι ωραία η θάλασσα γιατί με σένα μοιάζει 

Άσε με άνθρωπε να κάνω ότι αισθάνομαι
βαρέθηκα για πράγματα σωστά να μου μιλάνε
Πες μου μονάχα τι ποτό γεμίζει το ποτήρι σου
κι αν θέλεις περισσότερο εδώ δε σε κερνάμε

Δεν τελειώνει η ζωή σε μια άρνηση
κι αν έχεις άντρα την άρνηση ακολούθα
τι σε πειράζει αν σε δείχνουνε στο σπίτι σου
γιατί φόρεσες ανάποδα τα ρούχα. 

Είναι ωραία η θάλασσα γιατί κινείται πάντα
κι αν έχεις βρει πολλές στεριές καμία δεν σ\' αράζει
δώσ\' μου για φιλοδώρημα τραγούδι μέχρι πάντα
είναι ωραία η θάλασσα γιατί με σένα μοιάζει\'\'

Πυξ Λαξ
Μελυδρον (1999)



καλημερα ολγακι.

γιώτα και σε σενα...

----------


## Ακροβατης

kalimera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:):):):)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

παιδιά καλημέρα σε όλους σας. κάθε μέρα και περισσότερο μου γίνεται φανερό ότι πρέπει να με οριοθετώ για να μη με πληγώνει κανείς και τίποτα, ή τουλάχιστον αυτό να γίνεται όσο το δυνατό σπανιότερα. πολλές φορές, πιστεύοντας ότι θα πληγώσω ανθρώπους που αγαπώ, απέφευγα να παίρνω θέση σε πολλά πράγματα. βέβαια, σπάνια οι άνθρωποι μου ζητούσαν κάτι τέτοιο. το συμβιβασμό σε συμπεριφορές που με ενοχλούσαν τον βάφτιζα κατανόηση. ήταν δειλία. ήταν φόβος ότι οι άνθρωποι στους οποίους θα φέρω αντίρρηση θα φύγουν και θα με αφήσουν μόνο. κι έτσι έβρισκα του κόσμου τις δικαιολογίες. πχ έλα μωρέ είναι κουρασμένος, είναι μπερδεμένη από άλλα προβλήματα, είναι άρρωστος, είναι....είναι.....είναι.....και έτσι έχανα το τι και που είμαι εγώ. το μαρτύριο ήταν -μιλώ πάντα για ανθρώπους που αγαπούσα-όταν κάθονταν σιωπηλοί και ενώ καταλάβαινα ότι κάτι τους απασχολεί δεν το μοιράζονταν μαζί μου. αυτό με θύμωνε, με απαξίωνε, με έκανε να αισθάνομαι άχρηστος μέσα στη σχέση. πολύ συχνά ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ να μου μοιραστούν τη σκέψη τους και τότε θύμωναν εκείνοι μιλώντας για αδιακρισία και τέτοια.....υπάρχει αδιακρισία στην ΑΓΑΠΗ; φαίνεται πως ναι. τώρα, όταν δεν μου πουν ότι κάτι τους απασχολεί, το θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι είναι μια χαρά και φέρομαι αναλόγως. άμα θέλουν ας μου πουν. άμα δεν θέλουν ε, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα.

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

παιδιά καλημέρα σε όλους σας. κάθε μέρα και περισσότερο μου γίνεται φανερό ότι πρέπει να με οριοθετώ για να μη με πληγώνει κανείς και τίποτα, ή τουλάχιστον αυτό να γίνεται όσο το δυνατό σπανιότερα. πολλές φορές, πιστεύοντας ότι θα πληγώσω ανθρώπους που αγαπώ, απέφευγα να παίρνω θέση σε πολλά πράγματα. βέβαια, σπάνια οι άνθρωποι μου ζητούσαν κάτι τέτοιο. το συμβιβασμό σε συμπεριφορές που με ενοχλούσαν τον βάφτιζα κατανόηση. ήταν δειλία. ήταν φόβος ότι οι άνθρωποι στους οποίους θα φέρω αντίρρηση θα φύγουν και θα με αφήσουν μόνο. κι έτσι έβρισκα του κόσμου τις δικαιολογίες. πχ έλα μωρέ είναι κουρασμένος, είναι μπερδεμένη από άλλα προβλήματα, είναι άρρωστος, είναι....είναι.....είναι.....και έτσι έχανα το τι και που είμαι εγώ. το μαρτύριο ήταν -μιλώ πάντα για ανθρώπους που αγαπούσα-όταν κάθονταν σιωπηλοί και ενώ καταλάβαινα ότι κάτι τους απασχολεί δεν το μοιράζονταν μαζί μου. αυτό με θύμωνε, με απαξίωνε, με έκανε να αισθάνομαι άχρηστος μέσα στη σχέση. πολύ συχνά ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ να μου μοιραστούν τη σκέψη τους και τότε θύμωναν εκείνοι μιλώντας για αδιακρισία και τέτοια.....υπάρχει αδιακρισία στην ΑΓΑΠΗ; φαίνεται πως ναι. τώρα, όταν δεν μου πουν ότι κάτι τους απασχολεί, το θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι είναι μια χαρά και φέρομαι αναλόγως. άμα θέλουν ας μου πουν. άμα δεν θέλουν ε, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα αριστειδη:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως το κείμενο μου ανέβηκε δύο φορές. άλλη μια απόδειξη ότι εγώ και η τεχνολογία δεν τα πάμε και τόσο καλά. ολγάκι, το τι είναι χαμένη στιγμή και τι όχι, εξαρτάται από το πως θα αξιοποιήσουμε τα διδάγματα της. κι από το κλάμα, όταν το είδα πια από απόσταση, σα θεατής, σα τρίτος, μου δίδαξε πολλά. άλλωστε έχουν πεί ότι ΠΕΙΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΩΝ ΟΠΛΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΛΗΓΩΣΑΝ. γειά χαρά σε όλους για σήμερα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ayto akrivws enoow aristeidi na xamogelame sti zwi kai stis xares alla kai stis pikres kai sti thlipsi stin katareysi sto agxos..

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

πήγα στην ομάδα μου και το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να δω για άλλη μια φορά ότι πλην ελάχιστων εξαιρέσεων ο καθένας εκεί μέσα με δικαιολογία την \"ανάρρωση\" του από το αλκοόλ κοιτάζει πάντα και μόνο τη πάρτη του. αύριο που θα είμαι ψυχραιμότερος και πιό ξεκούραστος θα επανέλθω. καληνύχτα.

----------


## Lef

χμ Αριστειδη, βλεποντας απο τον εαυτο μου, τις περισσοτερες φορες που επιμενω να βοηθησω καποιον ή καποια ειναι γιατι ,μετα απο σκεψη, το βρισκω πιο ευκολο να κανω κατι για καποιον αλλον, να ενδιαφερθω υπερ-βολικα, να του φωναξω, να επιμενω, παρα να κανω κατι για μενα. Πχ προσφατο, φωναζω στους φιλους μου να διαβαζουν ενω εγω ο ιδιος δε διαβαζω, εκνευριζοντε κιολλας κ εχουν δικιο. Σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι σημαδι οτι εχω παρατησει λιγο τον εαυτο μου οποτε το κανω αυτο, μπορει οχι παντα .
Νομιζω οτι αμα εσυ δεν εισαι καλα δε μπορεις να βοηθησεις καποιον αλλον οσο κ αν θελεις, οποτε σιγουρα αμα δυναμωνεις εσυ θα βοηθας κ τους γυρω σου εμμεσα αλλα και αμεσα. 
Επισης τι φιλια/αγαπη ειναι αμα πεις την αποψη σου στο φιλο σου να φοβασαι μη φυγει? Μη φοβασαι , αμα φυγει μπορει να χωρισετε αλλα θα εισαι στην πραγματικοτητα, ενω αν μεινει τοτε θα ειναι μια τεχνητη σχεση, δε θες να τις ξεκαθαρισεις τις σχεσεις σου ?:)
κ oσοι ειναι ενηλικες ειναι και ευθυνη τους να ζητησουν βοηθεια ξερεις..
Επισης οσοι μας αγαπανε χαιρονται να μας βλεπουν να καλυτερευουμε, οποτε σκεψου κ αυτη τη διοδo ..

Παρε σκεψεις ναχεις :-P

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by Lef_
> χμ Αριστειδη, βλεποντας απο τον εαυτο μου, τις περισσοτερες φορες που επιμενω να βοηθησω καποιον ή καποια ειναι γιατι ,μετα απο σκεψη, το βρισκω πιο ευκολο να κανω κατι για καποιον αλλον, να ενδιαφερθω υπερ-βολικα, να του φωναξω, να επιμενω, παρα να κανω κατι για μενα. Πχ προσφατο, φωναζω στους φιλους μου να διαβαζουν ενω εγω ο ιδιος δε διαβαζω, εκνευριζοντε κιολλας κ εχουν δικιο. Σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι σημαδι οτι εχω παρατησει λιγο τον εαυτο μου οποτε το κανω αυτο, μπορει οχι παντα .
> Νομιζω οτι αμα εσυ δεν εισαι καλα δε μπορεις να βοηθησεις καποιον αλλον οσο κ αν θελεις, οποτε σιγουρα αμα δυναμωνεις εσυ θα βοηθας κ τους γυρω σου εμμεσα αλλα και αμεσα. 
> Επισης τι φιλια/αγαπη ειναι αμα πεις την αποψη σου στο φιλο σου να φοβασαι μη φυγει? Μη φοβασαι , αμα φυγει μπορει να χωρισετε αλλα θα εισαι στην πραγματικοτητα, ενω αν μεινει τοτε θα ειναι μια τεχνητη σχεση, δε θες να τις ξεκαθαρισεις τις σχεσεις σου ?:)
> κ oσοι ειναι ενηλικες ειναι και ευθυνη τους να ζητησουν βοηθεια ξερεις..
> Επισης οσοι μας αγαπανε χαιρονται να μας βλεπουν να καλυτερευουμε, οποτε σκεψου κ αυτη τη διοδo ..
> 
> Παρε σκεψεις ναχεις :-P


καλημέρα. τώρα πια δεν υπάρχει ο φόβος της απόρριψης και της μοναξιάς. ανάρρωση απο το αλκοόλ για μένα αλλά και για σένα φαντάζομαι σημαίνει απαλλαγή από οτιδήποτε θα σκοτεινιάζει τη ζωή και το πνεύμα. απαλλαγή από κάθε είδους υποκατάστατα, μιας και το αλκοόλ ήταν κι αυτό ένα υποκατάστατο. το ν\' αντικαταστήσεις λοιπόν ένα υποκατάστατο με ένα άλλο είναι στη καλύτερη περίπτωση δειλία και στη χειρότερη ανωριμότητα. και το σπουδαιότερο: δεν θεωρώ πια καμία κατάσταση και κανέναν άνθρωπο ως δεδομένους. ακόμα και χθες, στην ομάδα, κατάλαβα ότι αυτό το σκεπτικό μπορεί να με σώσει από περιπέτειες. εξηγούμαι: κάποιος άνθρωπος που είναι νέος στο πρόγραμμα παίρνει κάποια βοήθεια από μένα, έτσι λέει. όμως, τον άκουσα να επαινεί κάποια άλλα μέλη που δεν μου μιλάνε καθόλου -βλέπεις είμαι ο αιρετικός της ομάδας, δεν έχω υποκατάστατα ούτε το θεό ούτε το δωμάτιο-. δεν με ένοιαξε καθόλου, δεν το έκανα θέμα όπως παληότερα, πήγαμε για καφέ και ήταν και εκείνα τα μέλη εκεί, αλλά εγώ μιλούσα μόνο στο ένα μέλος κι εκείνος σε μένα. μια δυό φορές μίλησε με τους άλλους. δεν με ένοιαξε. δεν χαλάω τη ζαχαρένια μου τώρα πια για ψύλλου πήδημα. ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να κάνει ότι θέλει, όπως το θέλει αρκεί να αναλαμβάνει και τις ευθύνες και σε περίπτωση που κάτι πάει στραβά στην επιλογή του, να έχει τη γενναιότητα να ρίξει το φταίξιμο μόνο στον εαυτό του. αλλάζω σημαίνει ωριμάζω, σημαίνει κοιτάζω μπροστά, σημαίνει ότι δεν χαλαλίζω ότι πολυτιμότερο έχω -το χρόνο- για τα μικρά κι ασήμαντα της ζωής. ξεκινώ για τη δουλειά μου με χαμόγελο. σας μίλησα, σας ένιωσα, πιστεύω ότι με νιώσατε έστω και λίγο, η μέρα αρχίζει όμορφα!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

η μερα αρχιζει αρχιζει ομορφα η καθε μερα ειναι ενας προσωπικος αγωνας , πριν κοιμηθουμε νιωθαμε οτι παλεψαμε ακομη μια φορα και καναμε ακομη ενα βημα..τα λαθη μας διαδαξανε το οτι πρεπει να αλλαξουμε τροπο σκεψης ναι χαιρομαστε την καθε στιγμη και να ειμαστε πιο δυνατοι απεναντι σε μια καινουρια δυσκολια.το θεμα δεν ειναι να αποφευγουμε τισ δυσκολιες γιατι θα ξαναρθουν αλλα οταν ερθουν να χουμε &lt;&lt;τσαμπουκα&gt;&gt; ινα τις αντιμετωπισουμε με ορθιο πια το κεφαλι και με θετικη σταση..χμογελοντας μεσα στη δυστυχια μας μεσα στα προβληματα χωρις φοβο γιατι η ζωη ειναι ομορφη..γιατι μετα την καταιγιδα βγαινει και παλι το ουρανιο τοξο ....
καλημερα σε ολους:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

Πέμπτη, 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009

Ο φόβος της μοναξιάς, όπως και η μοναξιά μπορεί να είναι κάτι τρομερό έως καταστροφικό. Οι υποχωρήσεις όμως στις οποίες ενδεχομένως θα καταφύγει κάποιος για να μη βιώσει αυτό το συναίσθημα μπορεί να αποδεχτούν ακόμα πιο καταστροφικές με αποτέλεσμα από υποτροπή συμπεριφοράς μέχρι υποτροπή στη χρήση. 
Πρώτο και σίγουρο θύμα μιας τέτοιας ενέργειας είναι η ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ. Και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις το αίσθημα της ανύπαρκτης αυτοεκτίμησης μπορεί πολύ άνετα να σε οδηγήσει ακόμα και στην ανάγκη της βιολογικής εξαφάνισης, δηλαδή στην αυτοκτονία. Το βίωσα σχετικά πρόσφατα ευτυχώς χωρίς περαιτέρω επιπτώσεις. Το είδα τότε, αφενός σαν απόδοση δικαιοσύνης –ανίκανος να αναρρώσω και να αλλάξω τρόπο σκέψης και ζωής-άρα έπρεπε να αυτοτιμωρηθώ αλλά και σαν εκδίκηση σε ότι και όποιον μου κατέβασε τόσο χαμηλά την αυτοεκτίμηση μου. 
Για αυτό, η πνευματική και υλική αυτάρκεια στα όρια του απολύτως απαραίτητου- είναι όρος αναγκαίος εντελώς για την επιβίωση μου. Ακόμα και αν το όλο πράγμα φαντάζει δύσκολο στην αρχή αυτής της διαδικασίας, κάποτε δε και απάνθρωπο. Είναι όμως κάτι το εντελώς απαραίτητο. Και στη ζωή τα απαραίτητα δεν είναι σχεδόν ποτέ εύκολα στη κατάκτηση τους. Όμως όταν φτάσουμε σε αυτό το στάδιο, -στο να μπορούμε δηλαδή να θέτουμε απαρέγκλιτα τα όρια μας τότε η ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

τοσα χρονια μεσα στο φοβο μεσα στη θλιψη και το αγχος μεσα στα απανωτα λαθη την απογνωση το χασιμο αυτοπεποιθησης τη μοναξια εμαθα να τα αντιμετωπιζω με λαθος τροπο με τον πιο ευκολο, το αλκοολ..ε οχι λοιπον αρκετα!!!οχι αλλο!!ναι θα πονεσω ναι θα ξανανιωσω μοναξια ναι θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει αγχος στη ζωη μου θα ξαναδακρυσω θα ξανανιωσω και απογνωση ολα μες στη ζωη ειναι ,αλλα οχι πια οχι ξεπερνοντας τα με τον ευκολο τροπο.ΟΧΙ ME ΦΟΒΟ οχι με απο ΦΥΓΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΝΑΝΕ , αλλα με σιγουρια δυναμη, επιμονη υπομονη,ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ KAI ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΑΣΗ.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Οι δικοι σου πρεπει να αισθανονται πολυ υπερηφανοι

----------


## 8odwris

.....προτιμω παντως και οχι εγωιστικα αλλα ειναι πιο \"σωστη η λεξη θεραπεια και οχι αναρωση σε καπιον που εχει μπει στην διαδικασια Απεξαρτησης η εχει απεξαρτηθει 
θεραπεια λοιπον η ιαση σημαινει λοιπον αλαζω τροπο σκεψης και σταση ζωη εχοντας βγει απο μια α αρνητικη κατασταση.......

----------


## 8odwris

Ισως πει κανεις 
Eφοσον, δεν ειναι αρρωστος τοτε γιατι και πως κανει θεραπεια ? 
.....

Η Θεραπεια λοιπον δεν ειναι ενας ορος της ιατρικης οπως οι πιο πολοι την συγχεουν...

Θεραπεια σημαινει Iαση..

Ιαση σημαινει Απελευθερωση απο οτι \"εγκλωβιζει\" και δεν αφηνει καπιον να κανει \"βηματα\"..... και να \"προχωρησει\"....

----------


## Ακροβατης

[quote]_Originally posted by 8odwris_
Ισως πει κανεις 
Eφοσον, δεν ειναι αρρωστος τοτε γιατι και πως κανει θεραπεια ? 
.....

Η Θεραπεια λοιπον δεν ειναι ενας ορος της ιατρικης οπως οι πιο πολοι την συγχεουν...

Θεραπεια σημαινει Iαση..

Ιαση σημαινει Απελευθερωση απο οτι \"εγκλωβιζει\" και δεν αφηνει καπιον να κανει \"βηματα\"..... και να \"προχωρησει\"



kalispera thodori:)oloi skopevoume stin apeleutherwsi:-)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

καλημέρα σε όλους. απελευθέρωση από την εξάρτηση είναι το πρώτο βήμα. το απόλυτα ζητούμενο όμως είναι η απελευθέρωση από καταστάσεις και συναισθήματα που οδήγησαν και που υπάρχει φόβος να ξαναοδηγήσουν σε αυτήν. ο αγώνας είναι στο ξερίζωμα όλων των ριζών που έκαναν να ανθίσει το κακό άνθος της εξάρτησης και της ψυχικής και πνευματικής εξαθλίωσης μας. χθες μοιράστηκα σε κάποιον άνθρωπο ότι στη θέση των ορέξεων έβαλα κίνητρα. και το κίνητρο είναι στόχος πνευματικός από κάθε άποψη. κίνητρα λοιπόν και τίποτες άλλο!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

απο κινητρα και στοχους τα παμε πολυ καλα τελευταια αρη!!μπορει να βαζω μικρους στην αρχη αλλα με γεμιζει χαρα τους να τους εκπληρωνω εναν εναν...χαρα και πληροτητα:)
καλημερα!!

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_
> καλημέρα σε όλους. απελευθέρωση από την εξάρτηση είναι το πρώτο βήμα. το απόλυτα ζητούμενο όμως είναι η απελευθέρωση από καταστάσεις και συναισθήματα που οδήγησαν και που υπάρχει φόβος να ξαναοδηγήσουν σε αυτήν. ο αγώνας είναι στο ξερίζωμα όλων των ριζών που έκαναν να ανθίσει το κακό άνθος της εξάρτησης και της ψυχικής και πνευματικής εξαθλίωσης μας. χθες μοιράστηκα σε κάποιον άνθρωπο ότι στη θέση των ορέξεων έβαλα κίνητρα. και το κίνητρο είναι στόχος πνευματικός από κάθε άποψη. κίνητρα λοιπόν και τίποτες άλλο!!!!!


Αγαπητε Συμφωνω σε ολα μα ολα οσα ειπες και εγραψες....
Το χω πει και στο παρελθον σε ενα τοπικ ....στοχους να βαζουμε στοχους και να οταν τους επιτυχανουμε να \"επιβραβευουμε\" τον εαυτο μας για αυτο και να ξεκιναμε για τον επομενο............
Με σεβασμο Θοδωρης

----------


## 8odwris

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> απο κινητρα και στοχους τα παμε πολυ καλα τελευταια αρη!!μπορει να βαζω μικρους στην αρχη αλλα με γεμιζει χαρα τους να τους εκπληρωνω εναν εναν...χαρα και πληροτητα:)
> καλημερα!!


Ετσι.... olgaki ποιος ειπε? οτι ντε και καλα πρεπει να ναι μεγαλοι οι στοχοι??
Μικροι στοχοι... αρκει να τους επιτυνχανουμε....;)
Tωρα ....αν βαλουμε και μεγαλους και τους καταφερουμε και αυτους....
ΜΑγκια μας!!:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

perase 1.5 minas paidia kai, xwris to gamidi:)(alkool) :):)

εχω αρχισει να μη το σκεφτομαι καν..
δεν θελω να λεω μεγαλα λογια
γιατι εχω ακομη πολυ δρομο μπροστα μ
ξαναβρισκω τον εαυτο μ ομως 
και ειμαι τοσο μα τοσο ευτυχισμενη για αυτο

----------


## giota

Μ Π Ρ Α Β Ο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alterego

Ολγα..μπραβο σου.Οταν θες κατι το πετυχαινεις και αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.Δεν ειναι μοναχα λογια...
Πως εισαι αποψε;

----------


## Ακροβατης

eimai kala kai to ennow.καθομαι χαλαρα στον καναπε μ πινω ενα ζεστο γαλα και νιωθω ομορφα πολυ ομορφα νιωθω οτι εχουμε δυναμη και αν το θελουμε κανουμε θαυματα:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

me ekplisei euxarista o eautos m kai arxizw na ton agapw:)na t milw kai na ton katalavainw

----------


## Ακροβατης

σας καληνυχτω ολους και να θυμαστε παντα τα εξης απλα πραγματα που σκεφτομαι συνεχεια..
μετα την καταιγιδα βγαινει ο ηλιος:)

μεσα στην ερημο υπαρχει και η οαση...

Η ελπιδα,η αισιοδοξια και η θετικη σταση ειναι κατι που μπορουμε ολοι μας να τα χουμε:)
καλο ξημερωμα να εχουμε

----------


## Alterego

Ετσι ειναι....οπως τα λες...
Να δινεις δυναμη σε ολους.Να εισαι καλα
Καλο βραδυ

----------


## melene

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη για εσενα ολγα!σου αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο!ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφερεις..τα πιο δυσκολα περασανε,ηταν η αρχη..the first day of the rest of your life οπως λεει και το ασμα!με την αισιοδοξια και την χαρα που εκπεμπεις δεν θα μπορουσα ποτε να φανταστω οτι αντιμετωπισες τετοιο προβλημα!συνεχισε ετσι και εμεις ειμαστε εδω,μαζι σου!καληνυχτα

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

αν είχα ένα παιδί, τι αρχές θα του έδινα; σε ποιό τρόπο ζωής και σε ποιές αξίες θα προσπαθούσα να τον οδηγήσω; ποιούς βηματισμούς και άμυνες θα του μάθαινα για να αντιμετωπίσει την καθημερινότητα; πόσο κόπο, πόση επιμονή και πόση θέληση θα έβαζα για να του μεταλαμπαδεύσω όλα αυτά; 
μετά την υποτροπή μου, κάπως έτσι φέρομαι στο μικρό Αριστείδη που χθες έκλεισε 100 μέρες. πολύ συχνά, η απεξάρτηση, η ανάρρωση, δεν θέλει κόπο, θέλει ΤΡΟΠΟ!!! καλημερα σε όλους σας.
χαίρε Ολγάκι! Alobar, που εχάθης καλό μου; το μεσημέρι θα πιω καφέ με φίλους και μετά βλέπουμε. ζήτω η Κυριακή!!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

αριστειδη καλημερα μολις ξυπνησα και πινω καφεδακι..χαθηκες και εσϋ:)
και εγω θα παω σε λιγο να δω τη γιαγια μ και θα φαμε εκει το σοι...
καλη κυριακη να εχουμε:):):)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

EIΣAI ΠOΛY ZΩNTANH. ΔINEIΣ THN AIΣΘHΣH OTI EXEI AΛΛAΞEI ΣE OΛA H ZΩH ΣOY

----------


## Ακροβατης

σημερα ειναι η 2 μερα που δεν πηρα το αγχολυτικο μ μ πε η παθογος πως οταν νιωσω οτι νιωσω οτι δεν το πολυαχρειαζομαι και δεν εχω παρα πολυ αγχος να μη το παρω..
χθες το ξεχασα και σημερα δεν νιωθω την αναγκη τοσο..
ειμαιλιγο επιφυλαχτικη βεβαια ο χρονος θα δειξει,περιμενω πως και πως να αρχισω ψυχοθεραπεια τον οκτωβρη..

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> αριστειδη καλημερα μολις ξυπνησα και πινω καφεδακι..χαθηκες και εσϋ:)
> και εγω θα παω σε λιγο να δω τη γιαγια μ και θα φαμε εκει το σοι...
> καλη κυριακη να εχουμε:):):)


καλή μέρα, καλή εβδομάδα με χαρά, υγεία, αποφασιστικότητα. χθες το βράδυ, είδα κάποιο γνωστό που έχει να μου τηλεφωνήσει 3 μήνες τουλάχιστον. κάποτε τηλεφωνούσα μόνο εγώ και το μονόπλευρο του πράγματος με πλήγωνε πολύ. αποφάσισα να σταματήσω για να δω τι θα γίνει. και είδα! και είχε το θράσος αυτός ο κύριος να με προσφωνήσει \"φιλαράκι\". μα την αλήθεια. έχουμε χάσει εντελώς την έννοια και των λέξεων και των συναισθημάτων. είναι φρικτό, είναι απάνθρωπο να σε θεωρεί ο άλλος \"δεδομένο\", ότι θα είσα πάντα εκεί, πάντα διαθέσιμος, πάντα σε επιφυλακή για το χατηράκι του! αυτά κι ετούτα με οδηγούσαν πολύ συχνά στο πιόμα, στο κλάμα, στην υστερία. γιατί δεν είχα όρια και αυτοεκτίμηση. γιατί έβαζα πάντα τον \"άλλο\" στο κέντρο ακόμα και της ίδιας μου της ύπαρξης. τώρα αυτά αλλάζουν σιγά σιγά. πονάει όμως, αλλά έτσι πρέπει να γίνει! κι έτσι θα γίνει! ολγάκι, τίποτα και κανείς δεν μας είναι δοδομένο! γιατί στην ευχή θα πρέπει να είμαστε δεδομένοι εμείς; η γιαγιά μου έλεγε: \"και στη πορδή τους ορίστε, καλέ; αν είναι δυνατόν! δεν πάνε από εκεί που ήρθανε! ποιός τους χρειάζεται;\" για αυτό ανθρωποι σαν τη γιαγιά μου επιβίωσαν τριών πολέμων και πολλών καταστροφών στη ζωή τους. γιατί ήταν σχετικά ΑΥΤΑΡΚΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΔΥΝΑΜΟΙ!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα αριστειδη μου δυστυχως ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα τιποτα και κανεις δεν ειναι δεδομενο σε κανεναν..ολα χρειαζονται προσπαθεια, σχεσεις, καταστασεις...ισως να ναι καλυτερα ετσι τα πραγματα για να μην εναπαυομαστε ουτε εμεις ουτε η αλλοι και να εκτιμουμε οτι μας δινετε απλοχερα..την ζωη...

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα κι από μένα! Όλγα χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω όλο και καλύτερα και μπράβο σου. Εύχομαι να σου λέει κάποιος τη λέξη \'χάπι\' σε λίγο καιρό κι εσύ να απαντάς \'καλέ τί είν\' αυτό;\'... :P. Αριστειδούκο; Να υποθέσω ότι μιλάς γι\' αυτόν που φαντάζομαι; Εμ δε στα έλεγα; Θα τα δεις όλα σα σενάριο χιλιοπαιγμένο. Ναι, είναι δύσκολο για σένα αλλά σου είπα ότι τα έχεις τα φόντα γι\' αυτή τη διαδικασία. Σκέψου μόνο το κέρδος που σου αποφέρει. Έναν ξεχασμένο αυτοσεβασμό Αριστείδη μου. Το Α και το Ω για όλα. Να την ακούς την Αλομπάρ και χαμογέλα. Κάνει τους άλλους να ανησυχούν... :P. Πάω για \'baby - playing\'. O ανηψιός μου μόλις έκλεισε χρόνο κι άρχισε να περπατάει! Όλγα; Ξέρεις πως περπατάει; Μα σα τον... Ορέστη Μακρή φυσικά!...;) :P

----------


## Ακροβατης

xaxaxa alobar:)καλημερα και καλο baby playing:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα σε ολους..επειδη οκτωβρη θα αρχισω ψυχοθεραπεια και εχω ψιλοαγχωθει ρε παιδια εκει θα μιλαω μονο εγω η θα με ρωταει πραγματα?ντρεπομαι λιγο..

----------


## melene

καλημερα!!!
μην αγχωνεσαι.δεν πας εκει για να διασκεδασεις τον ψυχολογο πας για εσενα.
ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο να εχεις αγχος μιας και θα ειναι η πρωτη σου φορα ομως θα δεις που δεν ειναι τιποτα..
εξαρταται ποιας \'\'σχολης\'\' ειναι ο ψυχολογος σου.εγω πχ με τον δικο μου μιλαω ολη την ωρα και στο τελος αυτος η αλλες φορες κανουμε διαλογο.στην αρχη ετρεμα..σκεφτομουν οτι θα του πω τα παντα για εμενα ενω αυτος επιμενει να μου μιλαει στον πληθυντικο..μου πηρε καιρο ομως να καταλαβω οτι τιποτα δεν εχει σημασια εκτος απο εμενα την ιδια.
θα πας εκει για εσενα.αυτος η αυτη κανει τη δουλεια του.δεν ειναι στις αρμοδιοτητες του να σε κρινει ουτε να σου πει τι ειναι σωστο και τι λαθος.μπαινει και αυτος κατα καποιο τροπο στη δικη σου πραγματικοτητα και αυτη δουλευετε.καλη αρχη σου ευχομαι!!!
κατι αλλο που σκεφτομουν εγω και με παρηγορουσε ειναι οτι θα εχει ακουσει τοοσαααα και τοσα..

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι αυτο σκεφτομαι και με ηρεμει λιγο οτι εχει ακουσει τοσα και τοσα,νομιζω οτι θα βοηθηθω πολυ και με καποιες μου φοβιες..thanks melene

----------


## melene

με ολα θα βοηθηθεις αν ειναι καλος και αυτος και οχι κανας μπακαλης..κυκλοφορουν τοσοι απο δαυτους...ελπιζω να εισαι σιγουρη για τη επιλογη σου και αν απο την πρωτη συνεδρια δεν σου κανει μη διστασεις να τον αλλαξεις οσο καλος και αν ειναι αμα δεν υπαρχει χημεια..

----------


## Ακροβατης

alexpoli που ειμαι οχι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν παω σε αυτον ειναι της σχολης παρε μια τσαντα φαρμακα και αντε γεια..αθηνα θα κατεβαινω για οσο χρειαστει μιας π μπορω να μενω εκει στην αδερφη μου και εχω ολο το χρονο.τωρα ειμαι αναμεσα σε 5 εναν μ συνεστησαν απο εδω και καποιους η αδερφη μ,θα δω:) εχω ακομη μισο μηνα αλλα παρολο το αγχος μ ανυπομονω να αρχισω..

----------


## melene

αν σε ενδιαφερει η γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη η οποια ειναι συντομη σε διαρκεια εχω να σου προτεινω τον καλυτερο!!ειναι σπουδαιος επιστημονας,αρκετα γνωστος με πλουσιο βιογραφικο και αρκετα βιβλια και δημοσιευσεις καθως και αρκετα ποσοστα επιτυχιας.οταν τελειωσω με την ψυχοθεραπεια αυτος θα ειναι το δωρο που θα κανω στον εαυτο μου.
μην πας παντως αν θες τη γνωμη μου σε ψυχαναλυτη...δεν θα τελειωσεις ποτε!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν νομιζω κ εγω οτι μ ταιριαζει η ψυχαναληση απο οσα ακουσει και διαβασει.οκ οποτε θες στειλε μ το ονομα να τον εχω υποψη μ:):)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

προσωπικά ενώ πάω σε ψυχολόγο μια φορά στις 15 ή και παραπάνω, δεν βλέπω το λόγο να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία ή ακόμα περισσότερο ψυχανάλυση. δεν χρειάζεται να αναλύω όλα μου τα συναισθήματα και τις αντιδράσεις. μόνο τα πολύ έντονα και ενοχλητικά για τη καθημερινότητα μου.αυτή την εποχή, προσπαθώ να γεμίσω τη ζωή μου με διάφορα πράγματα αλλά προσέχω γιατί υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να \"μπουκώσω\". κι αυτό εμένα με αποσυντονίζει εντελώς από ένα σημείο και μετά. 
προσπαθώ ακόμα να μη θεωρώ τίποτα και κανέναν ως εσαεί δεδομένους, αλλα αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο, που να πάρει! όμως πιστεύω ότι όλα μπορούν να μαθευτούν με τη πολλή και εντατική άσκηση. χθες, μοιράστηκα στην ομάδα μου ότι ακόμα και ο επηρεασμός μπορεί να είναι επιλογή. καθόλου εύκολο, μα όχι αδύνατο κι αυτό το \"όχι αδύνατο\" είναι από μόνο του μια ελπίδα. στο κάτω κάτω η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία, έτσι δεν λένε; φιλάκια, καληνύχταα και Ολγάκι μπροστά με ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑ, κορίτσι μου!

----------


## Alobar

... και μη ξεχνάς Αριστείδη μου ότι σήμερα είναι γιορτή... \'Σοφίας, Πίστεως, Αγάπης και Ελπίδας\'... σα σήμερα ήρθα κι εγώ πριν 6 μήνες στο πρόγραμμα της ομάδας σου και \'πρώην\' ομάδας μου... :D ... και δε θέλω να μου ζορίζεσαι σε αυτή την προσπάθεια \'συμφιλίωσης\' με τη μονιμότερη και πλέον \'ατσαλάκωτη\' ανά τους αιώνες ιδιότητα της ανθρώπινης φύσης. Αυτήν του εφήμερου. Κάποιοι είχαμε την τύχη - γιατί είναι όντως ευλογία - να γεννηθούμε με αυτή τη συνειδητοποίηση και να την αναπτύξουμε μέσα από \'ευκαιρίες - ατυχίες\' που μας δόθηκαν. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις, πάλι μεγάλο είναι το κόστος φίλε μου. Η νηφαλιότητα κρίνεται από την πράξη μας στην καθημερινότητα, άρα η νηφαλιότητα ξεκινά απ\' την καθαρή σκέψη. Όλα καλά λοιπόν. Και μακάρι τα μέλη της ομάδας σου, να είχαν τις δικές σου συμπεριφορές. Γιατί \'βρώμικη\' ψυχή και μυαλό με \'καθαρότητα\' από αλκοόλ, μόνο νηφαλιότητα δεν είναι. Το πιώμα είναι το τελευταίο Αρούκο... :P.

Ολγάκι καλά είσαι; Ά, δε στά \'πα! Ο ανηψιός μου πήρε προαγωγή! Από Ορέστης Μακρής, μας τη βγαίνει Σπύρος Λούης τώρα...

:P

----------


## Ακροβατης

αλομπαρ ειμαι πολυ καλα..ολα παιρνουν επιτελους το δρομο τους...¨:):):)
καθε μερα νιωθω ολο και πιο ομορφα και αισιοδοξα..

----------


## Helena

μπραβο σου ειναι πολυ ευχαριστο αυτο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

να σαι καλα ελενα:)

----------


## 8odwris

ΚΑλησπερα olgaki δυστηχως εργαζομαι παραπανω ωρες και μπαινω λιγοτερες στο νετ...
Χαιρομαι που καθε μερα εισαι και πιο ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ

AΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗ αν επιτρεπετε σε πιο προγραμμα πηγαινεις και κανετε ομαδα?

Μου θυμιζεις πολυ τον εαυτο μου οταν εκανα ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια στο προγραμαμα που πηγαινα...για χρονια....πριν χρονια.....
Καθε φορα που γραφεις....αντιλαμβανομαι οτι εισαι ενα ατομο Συνηδιτοποιημενο...και γινεσε ολο και περισσοτερο ........
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ αδερφε!

Την καλημερα μου ΣΕ ολους ΠΑιδες!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα και σε σενα θοδωρη και καλη δυναμη με τη δουλεια:)¨

χαιρομαι που δεν μας ξεχνας:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

ξύπνησα πρωί, έφαγα πρωινό καλούτσικο, ήπια καφέ, ετοιμάζομαι για μια δουλειά που μου αρέσει, βαριέμαι να ξυριστώ, δεν έστρωσα το κρεβάτι αλλά έπλυνα τα χθεσινά πιάτα, γράφω ότι μου κατέβει στη κεφάλα μου, θα πιώ ένα δεύτερο καφέ, αυτά! μικρές, απλές, καθημερινές κινήσεις, με φόντο τη φθινοπωριάτικη μέρα. Alobar, ξέχασα ότι χθες ήταν οι έξι σου μήνες, νασαι καλά και δυνατή κι ευάλωτη συγχρόνως, ωραίος συνδυασμός!!!!
θοδωρή ευχαριστώ για τις καλές σου κουβέντες. η ομάδα \"μου\" είναι οι Αλκοολικοί Ανώνυμοι. δεν σπάω καμία ανωνυμία μιας και όλοι μας εδώ είμαστε με ψευδώνυμα που καμία σχέση δεν έχουν φαντάζομαι με τη πραγματικότητα μας, για μένα τουλάχιστον αυτό ισχύει. 
καλή σας μέρα και πάλι.

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα!!! 
εγω ξυπνησα στις 7 ηπια ενα καφε σπιτι πηγα στο γραφειο εκανα 2ο τωρα και ετοιμαζω χαρτομανι για ικα και εφορια:)
εχει κρυο εδω κα συνεφια και μ αρεσει πολυ...
θα κυλησει ομορφα και αυτη η μερα:):):)
μονο που νυστζω λιγο αλλα δεν πειραζει το μεσημερι θα γινω ενα με τον καναπε να δουμε και τη λαμπιρη,ε πως δε θα ακουσω τα κουτσομπολια της μερας??:):):)

----------


## 8odwris

δεν υσχιει για ολους η ανωνημια διοτι πολυ απλα εμενα με λενε Θοδωρη....
Και δεν εχω να κρυψω τιποτα....
Αλωστε θα το αντιληφθει κανεις που εχει επισκεφθει τοsite μου...
Διαβαζοντας με....
Τους ξερω τους Α.Α
ΠΡιν παω στο προγραμαμ Απεξαρτησης που πηγα το 18 ΑΝω...
Πηγαινα στους Ν.Α.. οπου ειναι και η ιδια φιλοσοφια.....
Για πολους μηνες......πηγαινα
το 2002...
Και ακομα εχω μεσα μου και κρατω την προσευχη που για μενα ειναι η καλυτερη που ποτε εχω ακουσει.....

Ανωτερη Δυναμη Δωσε μου την Γαληνη
να δεχομαι τα πραγματα που Δε μπορω να αλλαξω..
Το κουΡαγιο να αλλαζω αυτα που Μπορω...
και την Σοφια να Γνωριζω την Διαφορα τους.............

Με σεβασμο Θοδωρης

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

απόψε θα κάτσω στο σπίτι. θα απλώσω την αρίδα μου στο καναπέ, θα δω ειδήσεις και ότι άλλο έχει μετά και θα κοιμηθώ. έχει συννεφιά, ένα μικρό αεράκι έχει σηκωθεί και με εμπνέει και με καλεί ο χώρος μου, το σπίτι μου, η πιό σταθερή μου αλήθεια. ίσως και η μοναδική μου ασφάλεια. σήμερα θέλω να το απολαύσω και πιστεύω ότι θα το ευχαριστηθεί και αυτό να του κάνω λίγη παρεϊτσα, να τα πούμε όπως μόνο με τα \"άψυχα\" μπορεί κάποτε κάποτε να μιλάει κανείς. μπορεί να περάσει και ένας γνωστός μου, καλώς να έρθει κι αυτός. αλλά και να μην έρθει.....καληνύχτα παιδιά!!!!1

----------


## Ακροβατης

καληνυχτα αριστειδη και οτι και να κανεις να περασεις ενα ομορφο βραδυ:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

ειναι δεκα μερες τωρα που βλεπω μονιμα τα εξης ονειρα:οτι ειμαι εγκυος και γενναω αλλα το παιδι παντα μ το παιρνουν αλλοι,και οτι βρισκω στο δρομο χρηματα παρα πολλα χρηματα.
ποτε δεν εβλεπα επαναλαμβανομενα ονειρα ωστε να τα θυμαμαι και με εχει προβληματισει

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ειναι δεκα μερες τωρα που βλεπω μονιμα τα εξης ονειρα:οτι ειμαι εγκυος και γενναω αλλα το παιδι παντα μ το παιρνουν αλλοι,και οτι βρισκω στο δρομο χρηματα παρα πολλα χρηματα.
> ποτε δεν εβλεπα επαναλαμβανομενα ονειρα ωστε να τα θυμαμαι και με εχει προβληματισει


καλημερα ολγα μου.
μηπως βλεπεις αυτα τα ονειρα γιατι εκφραζουν βαθυτερες επιθυμιες σου?(οπως το να βγαλεις πολλα χρηματα και να κανεις ενα παιδακι?)

----------


## Ακροβατης

μπορει δεν ξερω αλλα δεν ειναι πραγματα που σκεφτομαι καθημερινα:)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

MAΛΛON EINAI 2 MEΓAΛEΣ ΣOY EΠIΘYMIEΣ KAI ΦOBAΣAI MHΠΩΣ ΔEN TA AΠOKTHΣEIΣ. 
ME THN ΔYNAMH ΠOY EXEIΣ ΘA TA KATAΦEPEIΣ OΛA, AYTO EINAI ΔEΔOMENO

----------


## Ακροβατης

σε ευχαριστω:)
ισως να ναι στο υποσυνειδητο μ πιος ξερει?

----------


## amelie74

ναι βρε ολγακι,ολα τα ονειρα μας πηγαζουν απο το υποσεινηδητο
(εδω mister freud):P

----------


## 8odwris

την καλησπερα μου σε ολους......
Σασ παραθετω ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο που ειδα οτι εβαλε το e-psychology.gr στην κεντρικη σελιδα του..
για της εξαρτησεις....
http://e-psychology.gr/addictions/401-addictions

Με εκτιμηση Θοδωρης

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ειναι δεκα μερες τωρα που βλεπω μονιμα τα εξης ονειρα:οτι ειμαι εγκυος και γενναω αλλα το παιδι παντα μ το παιρνουν αλλοι,και οτι βρισκω στο δρομο χρηματα παρα πολλα χρηματα.
> ποτε δεν εβλεπα επαναλαμβανομενα ονειρα ωστε να τα θυμαμαι και με εχει προβληματισει


Ολγάκι μπορεί να είναι το ασυνείδητο σου που λειτουργεί υπόγεια και σου βγάζει πράγματα. Την απόκτηση ενός παιδιού και την επαγγελματική σου αποκατάσταση, τη σκέφτεσαι συχνά?

----------


## Ακροβατης

θεοφανια και στα 2 επεσες μεσα η δημιουργια οικογενειας ειναι απο τα βαθυτερα θελω μου αλλα οχι αμμεσα, και οσον αφορα την επαγγελματικη αποκατασταση με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι θελω να κατευθυνθω σε κατι που ουδεμια σχεση εχει με το αντικειμενο που σπουδασα.

----------


## narnia

Έχεις τεράστια αποθέματα ψυχής. Θα τα καταφέρεις σε όλα. Μην το βάζεις κάτω. Πιστεύω σε σένα και σε όσα θες να πετύχεις.

----------


## Ακροβατης

narnia μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ,να σαι καλα:)

----------


## amelie74

ολγακι μου πως εισαι κοπελα μου?
ολα οκ?
φιλακια!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

παιδιά γειά σας. πιστεύω ότι ο αγώνας καλά κρατεί, στο χέρι μας είναι που να πάρει!! δε λέω, υπάρχουν διαβόλοι που δεν σε αφήνουν ν\' αγιάσεις. ας τους γυρίσουμε τη πλάτη. ας κοιτάξουμε μόνο μπροστά. ας ζήσουμε το μέλλον που μας αναλογεί και μας αξίζει. 
θοδωρή τι κάνεις; ελπίζω να είσαι πολύ καλά.
το ίδιο εύχομαι και για ΄σένα Ολγάκι μου στον ωραίο σου αγώνα. τα νέα τα δικά μου δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα σημαντικά, αλλά είναι ήσυχα. καλά είμαι, θα μπορούσα να είμαι και χειρότερα. καληνύχτα. θα δει κανείς το ντιμπέιτ; ήδη το ακούω από το σαλόνι. κανα DVD ρε παιδιά, έλεος!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

εγω βλεπω το ντιμπειτ χα χα:)
ο αγωνας μια χαρα κρατα και θα συνεχιστει ...
αριστειδη εγω αρρωστησα ειμαι με πυρετο και συναχι χαλια μαυρα:(:(
καλο βραδυ να εχουμε:)

----------


## boubourina

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> εγω βλεπω το ντιμπειτ χα χα:)
> ο αγωνας μια χαρα κρατα και θα συνεχιστει ...
> αριστειδη εγω αρρωστησα ειμαι με πυρετο και συναχι χαλια μαυρα:(:(
> καλο βραδυ να εχουμε:)


Περαστικα σου ολγακι και απο εμενα. Με εχεις εντυπωσιασει με την προσπαθεια σου και την δυναμη του χαρακτηρα σου.

Υ.Γ μην παρακολουθεις τα debate γιατι σου προκαλουν την επιθυμια να πιεις για τους ξεχασεις!!!! χαχαχαχαχα.
Στο λεει μια βαμμενη ΝΔ!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

μπουμπουρινα δεν ξερω αν εχω τοση δυναμη προσπαθω ομως οσο μπορω.σε ευχαριστω..:)

----------


## boubourina

Απο οσο σε διαβαζω, βλεπω οτι εχεις δυναμη και πιστη και βαθος ψυχης!
Απλα ηθελα να σου πω οτι ακομα και φορουμιστες που δεν σου απαντουν στο θεμα σου ειτε γιατι ειναι ασχετοι ειτε γιατι καλυφθηκαν απο τους προηγουμενους, σε παρακολουθουν στον αγωνα σου και σε θαυμαζουν

----------


## Ακροβατης

παμε αισιως για τους 2 μηνες και εχω παρει τοσα θετικα απο ολο αυτο που σιγουρα αξιζει ο αγωνας,δεν ειναι ευκολο αλλα και μονο που βρισκω ξανα τον εαυτο μ το αξιζει..καποια στιγμη οταν θα χω κερδισει τη μαχη αυτη θα καθησω και θα γραψω πολλα που ισως βοηθησουν καποιους αλλα ειναι ακομη νωρις..και φυσικα φοβαμαι μηπως καποια στιγμη πισογυρισω αλλα εχω την εντυπωση πως θα τα καταφερω να κρατηθω μακρυα ξεροντας το ποσο εχω ματωσει για να φτασω μεχρι εδω..

----------


## boubourina

Δεν αξιζει να πισωγυρισεις ολγακι82,
Το περασα το προβλημα πριν απο 12-13 χρονια.
ημουν 24-25 χρονων φοιτητρια.
Επινα οτι εβρισκα μπροστα μου, ενα μπουκαλι την ημερα τουλαχιστον βοτκα ή τζιν, μαρκας τυπου Lidl μπομπα.
Καμμια φορα το αλλαζα με ενα 5λιτρο κρασι την ημερα.
Εαν δεν με εφταναν τα λεφτα στο ταμειο, αφηνα κατι απο τα τροφιμα πχ ελεγα θα φαω μακαρονια χωρις τυρι, αλλα το μπουκαλι θα το παρω οπωσδηποτε.
Μου κρατησε 1 χρονο!
Και δεν επασχα απο τιποτα να πεις οτι ειχα καποια δικαιολογια οπως εσυ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι δεν αξιζει με τιποτα τωρα που τα πιο δυσκολα περασανε.το κεφαλακι ψηλα και με θετικη σταση θα αντιμετωπιζω τις οποιες δυσκολιες,προτιμω να κλαψω,na ματωσω,να πονεσω να αγχωθω,παρα να ξανασηκωσω το 1 ποτηρι:)

----------


## amelie74

ολγα μου δεν σου κρυβω οτι οταν ειμαι εκτος σπιτιου και με κυριευει το αγχος, βασανιζομαι πολυ για να μην πιω μπιρες.
ομως τελικα νικαει η λογικη μου και δεν πινω.
ειμαι καθαρη εδω και μηνες...

----------


## Sofia

Olgaki, amelie

θαυμαζω την προσπάθεια σας! Μπραβο κοριτσια!

----------


## Alobar

Καλημέρα στην παρέα! Σας θαυμάζω κι εγώ που αντιμετωπίζετε τη ζωή όπως έχει και χωρίς την \'πατερίτσα\'. Ελπίζω να γελάσετε με αυτό που θα πω. Χθες βράδυ με \'έβγαλε\' για μεζέ μια φίλη που είχαμε να βρεθούμε πάνω από χρόνο. Γελάσαμε πάρα πολύ όταν στο διάστημα που χρειάστηκε να πιω το ένα κουτάκι μπύρας που έχω στο ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα, \'ρούφηξε\' τα 3 τζιν - τόνικ της. Στην αρχή δε το συνειδητοποίησε, μέχρι που της έκανα \'παρατήρηση\' ότι \'μήπως τελικά δε πίνεις και τόσα κοινωνικά όσο νόμιζες\'; Και έχει και την πλάκα της η παρατήρηση από μια πρώην αλκοολική, τί λέτε;

:P :P :P

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

OΛΓA ΣYΓXAPHTHPIA. MHN XAPAMIΣEIΣ ΞANA TON EAYTO ΣOY ΓIA KANENAN KAI TIΠOTA

----------


## Ακροβατης

να στε ολοι σας καλα παιδια..μ δινετε κουραγιο εστω και διασυκτιακα:):):)

----------


## 8odwris

*με παιζεις στην ρουλετα και με χανεις .......
σε ενα παραμυθι εφιαλτικο........
...........................................
Πως η αναγκη γινεται ιστορια.........
Πως η ιστορια γινεται σιωπη............*

boubourina πολυ καλος στοιχος πολυ καλο τραγουδι πολυ καλος και ο ερμηνευτης...
.........ειναι απ τα αγαπημενα μου!!!
olgaki φιλιααααα!!!
ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗ οχι πολυ καλα αλλα το παλευω...αδερφε....!!!!
Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

περασανε κιολας σχεδον 2 μηνες που δεν ζω πια στο παραμυθι...

Πονεσα,ματωσα,αγωνιστηκα και συνεχιζω...αισθανομαι πιο δυνατη,πιο ηρεμη,πιο αισιοδοξη.Μεσα σε αυτους τους δυο μηνες υστερα απο αρκετη συζητηση με τον εαυτο μ,αποφασισαμε τι θα θελαμε για να μαστε πιο καλα θετοντας καποιους στοχους.καποιοι απο αυτους μπορουν να εκπληρωθουν αμμεσα οπως:

Nα διαβασω και να δωσω στην εξεταστικη του φλεβαρη να παρω επιτελους εκεινο το πτυχιο εστω και αν δεν με ενδιαφερει το αντικειμενο της σχολης

Να βρω τροπους ειτε παρακολουθωντας σεμιναρια ειτε σε καποια ιδιωτκη σχολη να παρακολουθησω αυτο π πραγματικα με ενδιαφερει..

Να μαθω να λεω οχι...

Να ζω την καθε στιγμη σαν ξεχωριστη...

Να μαθω να εκφραζω και να μην καταπινω τα συναισθηματα μου,λεγοντας ποτε ειμαι θυμωμενη και ποτε στεναχωρημενη.ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΟΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΓΝΩΣΗ..

μακαρι στο κοντινο μελλον να χω ενα &lt;&lt;χ&gt;&gt; διπλα απο ολους αυτους τους στοχους εκπληρωνοντας τους και θετοντας νεους..

----------


## Ακροβατης

Ξυπνησα σημερα πρωι πρωι και αρχισα να ξεφυλιζω εναν παλιο αλμπουμ..

με επιασε ενας κομπος στο στομαχι βλεποντας πως ημουν πριν 6 χρονια τοσο ανεμελη,ηρεμη,ζωντανη,χαμο ελαστη με τοσους πολους φιλους γυρω μου..

αραγε θα ξαναζησω τετοιες ομορφες στιγμες?δεν ξερω τι με επιασε...

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> Ξυπνησα σημερα πρωι πρωι και αρχισα να ξεφυλιζω εναν παλιο αλμπουμ..
> 
> με επιασε ενας κομπος στο στομαχι βλεποντας πως ημουν πριν 6 χρονια τοσο ανεμελη,ηρεμη,ζωντανη,χαμο ελαστη με τοσους πολους φιλους γυρω μου..
> 
> αραγε θα ξαναζησω τετοιες ομορφες στιγμες?δεν ξερω τι με επιασε...


και γω οταν βλεπω παλιες φωτογραφιες ολγα μου μελαγχολω πολυ...καποτε ημουν κοινωνικοτατη και χαρουμενη.
τωρα πια δεν ειμαι...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> Ξυπνησα σημερα πρωι πρωι και αρχισα να ξεφυλιζω εναν παλιο αλμπουμ..
> 
> με επιασε ενας κομπος στο στομαχι βλεποντας πως ημουν πριν 6 χρονια τοσο ανεμελη,ηρεμη,ζωντανη,χαμο ελαστη με τοσους πολους φιλους γυρω μου..
> 
> αραγε θα ξαναζησω τετοιες ομορφες στιγμες?δεν ξερω τι με επιασε...


φυσικα και θα τις ξαναζησεις !!!!!!!
και πολυ γρηγορα μαλιστα ;)

----------


## boubourina

olgaki kai amelie

και οι δυο θα ξαναζησετε ομορφες στιγμες.
Αλλο απο αυτο ειναι φτιαγμενη η ζωη μας απο στιγμες.
Στιγμες ομορφες για να τις θυμομαστε και να δυναμωνουμε αλλα και στιγμες δυσκολες για να εκτιμουμε περισσοτερο τις ομορφες οταν ξαναρχονται!!

Καλη δυναμη και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## Ακροβατης

διαβασα σημερα μια προσευχη που μ εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση.ειναι απλη και κατανοητη με καθαροτητa ,την παραθετω:

ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΜΕ,
την ωρα του πονου,γιατι κατακαιονται τα σωθικα μου,
την ωρα του παθους,γιατι σκοτιζεται ο νους μου.
την ωρα του πειρασμου γιατι παραλυει η λογικη μ,
την ωρα του ενθουσιασμου γιατι δεν ελεγχω τις αποψεις μ,
την ωρα της απελπισιας,γιατι νομιζω πως χανεται το παν,
την ωρα του θυμου,γιατι δεν ξερω τι κανω,
την ωρα της αδυναμιας,γιατι μπορω να πουληθω στο διαβολο
την ωρα του φοβου,γιατι τα χω χαμενα,
την ωρα της χαρας γιατι μπορει να μην αντεξω το βαρος της,
την ωρα της αγαπης για να ειναι γνησια...

----------


## Ακροβατης

χθες βραδυ μια ωραιοτατη κριση πανικου με επισκευτηκε μετα απο 3 χρονια...
δεν Το περιμενα,δεν το σκεφτομουνα,δεν εκανα αρνητικες σκεψεις.ηρθε και περασε αφηνοντας μεσα μ φοβο..

----------


## amelie74

ολγακι μου γλυκο καλημερα!
μια κριση πανικου μεσα σε 3 χρονια δεν ειναι τπτ καλη μου.
εξαλλου,κριση ηταν και περασε.τωρα εισαι παλι μια χαρα!
ετσι δεν ειναι κουκλα μου?
σκεψου τα χειροτερα...
καποιους που παιρνουν πολυ περισσοτερα φαρμακα απο σενα και παρολα αυτα,εχουν συχνα κρισεις πανικου!

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι κουκλα μου ετσι ειναι εχω φαει 5 χρονια τη διαταραχη πανικου καταμουτρα,που ναι χειροτερη απο μεμονωμενες κρισεις, σε μια κριση θα κολησω?παει περασε και αν ξαναρθει θα την αντιμετωπισω,δεν υπαρχει λογος να φοβαμαι..
φιλακια:)

----------


## boubourina

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ολγακι μου γλυκο καλημερα!
> μια κριση πανικου μεσα σε 3 χρονια δεν ειναι τπτ καλη μου.
> εξαλλου,κριση ηταν και περασε.τωρα εισαι παλι μια χαρα!
> ετσι δεν ειναι κουκλα μου?
> σκεψου τα χειροτερα...
> καποιους που παιρνουν πολυ περισσοτερα φαρμακα απο σενα και παρολα αυτα,εχουν συχνα κρισεις πανικου!


Αμελι αυτη σου η απαντηση, θελει υπογραφη ferro!!!
πολυ δυνατη!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ολγάκι...διαβάζοντας τους τελευταίους μήνες τον αγώνα σου με το αλκοόλ, ένιωθα πως καθόσουν σε μια γωνιά και περίμενες να περάσει. Τι θέλω να πω με αυτό? Παρακολουθούσες το χρόνο να περνά, μέχρι να νιώσεις ασφαλής απέναντι στον εθισμό. Δυστυχώς περιμένοντας και μη λύνοντας, ότι υπάρχει μαζεύεται και κάποια στιγμή ξεσπάει στον καθένα διαφορετικά.
Θεωρώ δηλαδή πως πέρα απ την πολύ σημαντική σου νίκη, πρέπει να ψάξεις για τα βαθύτερα αίτια της χρήσης του αλκοόλ και να προσπαθήσεις να τα λύσεις ώστε να μην ταλαιπωρείσαι από τίποτα.
Δεν ξέρω φυσικά αν είναι έτσι, απλά αυτή την αίσθηση έχω.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ετσι ειναι θεοφανια μ ειναι ακριβως αυτα τα βαθυτερα αιτια που ειμαι σε προσπαθεια να λυσω τωρα,να βαλω σε μια σειρα ισως ξεκινοντας απο το 0 και φυσικα με αγχωνει ολο αυτο φαινεται μπροστα μ σαν ενα τεραστιο βουνο..
το καλο ειναι οτι με προκαλει να ανεβω και ας κουραστω και να μην καθομαι να το βλεπω σαστισμενα..

----------


## Θεοφανία

Θα σου πω μια ιστορία.
Χρόνια πριν, πολύ πριν μπω στο φόρουμ, μια φίλη μου αντιμετώπιζε κρίσεις πανικού. Δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω με τίποτα τι είναι αυτό που την έκανε τόσο χάλια και γιατί υπέφερε. Η ζωή της, χωρίς υπερβολές, ήταν απίστευτα στρωμένη, (καλή δουλειά που την ικανοποιούσε, ερωτευμένη, υγεια σε αυτήν και στην οικογένεια της), και όμως είχε πρόβλημα.
Ξεκίνησε με μια ψυχολόγο, την οποία όλοι λυπόμασταν γιατί η φίλη μου μιλάει υπερβολικά πολύ και πλέον δεν αντιμετωπίζει κανένα πρόβλημα.
Ξέρεις τι κατάλαβε μέσα απ την ψυχοθεραπεία? Πως είχε απωθημένα απ την παιδική της ηλικία, καθώς ο πατέρας της ήταν καλλιτέχνης και δεν ήταν καθόλου κοντά στην οικογένεια. Η έλλειψη της ουσιαστικής πατρικής φιγούρας ήταν αυτό που την πονούσε και την ακολουθούσε ΄μεχρι και τα 30 της.
Τι θέλω να πω με αυτό? Μάθε τι είναι αυτό που σε μπλοκάρει συναισθηματικά, που έχει μαζευτεί μέσα σου και όπως λέει και μια φίλη μου εδώ μέα, ¨μη ξεσκονίζεις τα πάνω-πάνω\".

----------


## Ακροβατης

σιγουρα υποσυνειδητα βρισκονται τα αιτια καπου που ουτε καν μ παει το μυαλο,το πιστευω απολυτα και ελπιζω τον οκτωβρη που θα ξεκινησω ψυχοθεραπεια να βρεθουνε..

αυτο ομως π με ταλαιπωρει το τελευταιο διαστημα ειναι η δουλεια,δεν λεω καλη η δουλεια στο γραφειο του πατερα μ,πανω στο αντικειμενο της σχολης μ αν και δεν εχω παρει πτυχιο ακομη,ομως δεν με γεμιζει γενικα δεν με γεμιζει το αντικειμενο που σπουδασα..παω στο γραφειο 8 ωρες και ειναι σαν να το κανω εκτελεστικα και μονο..γιατι πρεπει...

παντα το ονειρο μ ηταν να σπουδασω διακοσμηση,αλλα συναντουσα ενα στοπ απο γονεις και φιλους π ελεγαν δεν θα χω επαγγελματικη αποκατασταση με τον τομεα της διακοσμησης.τωρα που το θελω τοσο πολυ να στραφω προς τα εκει σκεφτομαι πως στα 27 μ να ξεκινησω παλι απο την αρχη?ισως ειναι καλυτερα να βολευτω στο γραφειο και να σβησω το ονειρο μ.
ειλικρινα δεν ξερω..

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ολγακι μου γλυκο καλημερα!
> μια κριση πανικου μεσα σε 3 χρονια δεν ειναι τπτ καλη μου.
> εξαλλου,κριση ηταν και περασε.τωρα εισαι παλι μια χαρα!
> ...


χεχε thanks boubourina;)

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> σιγουρα υποσυνειδητα βρισκονται τα αιτια καπου που ουτε καν μ παει το μυαλο,το πιστευω απολυτα και ελπιζω τον οκτωβρη που θα ξεκινησω ψυχοθεραπεια να βρεθουνε..
> 
> αυτο ομως π με ταλαιπωρει το τελευταιο διαστημα ειναι η δουλεια,δεν λεω καλη η δουλεια στο γραφειο του πατερα μ,πανω στο αντικειμενο της σχολης μ αν και δεν εχω παρει πτυχιο ακομη,ομως δεν με γεμιζει γενικα δεν με γεμιζει το αντικειμενο που σπουδασα..παω στο γραφειο 8 ωρες και ειναι σαν να το κανω εκτελεστικα και μονο..γιατι πρεπει...
> 
> παντα το ονειρο μ ηταν να σπουδασω διακοσμηση,αλλα συναντουσα ενα στοπ απο γονεις και φιλους π ελεγαν δεν θα χω επαγγελματικη αποκατασταση με τον τομεα της διακοσμησης.τωρα που το θελω τοσο πολυ να στραφω προς τα εκει σκεφτομαι πως στα 27 μ να ξεκινησω παλι απο την αρχη?ισως ειναι καλυτερα να βολευτω στο γραφειο και να σβησω το ονειρο μ.
> ειλικρινα δεν ξερω..

----------


## Ακροβατης

α δεν παω καλα σημερα 2 φορες το εγραψα.χαχαχα

----------


## πανος12345

να πω την καλήμερα μου και γω....
νομίζω ότι το σημαντικότερο σημείο μιας μάχης, όπως η απεξάρτηση απο οτιδήποτε μας κάνει να βλέπουμε χωρίς αισιοδοξία το μέλλον, ειναι να μπορούμε να βλέπουμε πίσω απο το βουνό , με την φαντασία μας έστω ,ένα κόσμο , έτοιμο να μας δώσει μια ουσιαστική ευκαιρία να δείξουμε την άξια μας και να καρπίσουμε τους κόπους μας με υλικά αγαθά
και βελτίωση του επίπεδου της ζωης μας . Με απλά λόγια , να αισθανθούμε το χάδι της κοινωνίας , που θα γίνει αιτία να ξαναπιστεψουμε στις δυνάμεις μας ... 
Θυμάμαι σαν να το βλέπω μπροστα μου ολγακι , εκείνο το τόσο όμορφο μήνυμα που είχες γράψει με την παρέα στην ταβέρνα ...Νομίζω ότι δείχνει τον δρόμο σε όλους και οχι μόνο σε σένα η έμενα ...Όταν ο κόσμος γύρω μας , μπορεί να ξαναγελασει με τα ανέκδοτά μας , 
όταν μπορεί να αναγνωρίσει έμπρακτα την αναγκη μας να αντλούμε δύναμη μέσα απο την ωφελιμότητα της σχέσης μας με τους άλλους , η ψυχή διατάσσει το κρέας να γίνει μπετόν αρμέ και να την προστατεύει απο οτιδήποτε την κάνει σκλάβα σε πρόσκαιρες και ανούσιες απολαύσεις, αναζητώντας την ουσία, μόνο σε αυτά που την έχουν.
Την αγάπη για την ζωή και την σχέση αγάπης με τους γύρω μας

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> σιγουρα υποσυνειδητα βρισκονται τα αιτια καπου που ουτε καν μ παει το μυαλο,το πιστευω απολυτα και ελπιζω τον οκτωβρη που θα ξεκινησω ψυχοθεραπεια να βρεθουνε..
> 
> αυτο ομως π με ταλαιπωρει το τελευταιο διαστημα ειναι η δουλεια,δεν λεω καλη η δουλεια στο γραφειο του πατερα μ,πανω στο αντικειμενο της σχολης μ αν και δεν εχω παρει πτυχιο ακομη,ομως δεν με γεμιζει γενικα δεν με γεμιζει το αντικειμενο που σπουδασα..παω στο γραφειο 8 ωρες και ειναι σαν να το κανω εκτελεστικα και μονο..γιατι πρεπει...
> ...


ξεκινα το σημερα κιολας σαν χομπι ολγακι!
αν η διακοσμηση γεμιζει αισιοδοξια την ψυχη σου , κανε οτι πρεπει για να εξασφαλισης τις οικογενειακες και επεγγελματικες σου υποχρεωσεις , αλλα κρατα χρονο για την δικη σου ευδαιμονια καιικανοποιηση.!
Μπορεις να παιρνεις μαθηματα διακοσμησης απο το ιντερνετ!

----------


## Ακροβατης

τι εννοεις απο το ιντερνετ?πως?
η αληθεια ειναι οτι και σαν χομπι η σαν δευτερευον απασχοληση να το εκανα θα με γεμιζε χαρα και ποιος ξερει σιγα σιγα ισως μπορουσα να το ακολουθησω και σαν κυρια εργασια κανοντας το ονειρα μ πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> τι εννοεις απο το ιντερνετ?πως?
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι και σαν χομπι η σαν δευτερευον απασχοληση να το εκανα θα με γεμιζε χαρα και ποιος ξερει σιγα σιγα ισως μπορουσα να το ακολουθησω και σαν κυρια εργασια κανοντας το ονειρα μ πραγματικοτητα.


να τι βρηκα ενδιαφερον ολγακι 
και επειδη υπαρχουν σιτοσελιδες και μειλ μπορεις να ερθεις σε επαφη με τον καθηγητη μονο για μαθηματα μεσω ιντερνετ αν δε ν μπορεις να πας εκει -ετσι φανταζομαι βεβαια

ΔΙΑΚΟΣΜΗΣΗ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΥ

Το μάθημα διακόσμησης εσωτερικού χώρου περιλαμβάνει τις παρακάτω ενότητες:
1. Χρώμα, τόνος, υφές, υλικά – ασκήσεις
2. Σύνθεση (χρώμα, τόνος, όγκος, υφή) – ¶σκηση: μακέτα (δισδιάστατη – κολάζ)
3. Προτάσεις σε κατόψεις με δεδομένα τετραγωνικά (κατοικία)
4. Προτάσεις σε κατόψεις επαγγελματικού χώρου (ελεύθερη επιλογή)
Σε αυτά τα τέσσερα στάδια θα δημιουργηθούν προϋποθέσεις κατανόησης και επεξήγησης τάσεων και ύφους (στιλ) που επικρατούν, της σχέση τους με το κοινωνικό - ιστορικό πλαίσιο και η επιρροή που δέχονται από τις εικαστικές τέχνες και την αρχιτεκτονική.Σημαντικό, πέραν αυτών που θα ειπωθούν, είναι η προσωπική προσέγγιση των ασκήσεων και η διαφοροποίηση στην επίλυση των αισθητικών προβλημάτων που θα προκύψουν σε συνάρτηση με τα δεδομένα.

Εισηγητής: Γιάννης Γιαννούλης

Διάρκεια: 4 μήνες – σύνολο 32 ώρες
(16 δίωρα μαθήματα 1 φορά την εβδομάδα)
Συμμετοχή σεμιναρίου: 400 € Ημέρα: Παρασκευή 18:30 – 20:30 
http://www.arteshop.gr/manifactura.php?manifact=lab

----------


## Ακροβατης

thanks για το λινκ ειναι ακριβως αυτο που εψαχνα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> thanks για το λινκ ειναι ακριβως αυτο που εψαχνα


ολγακι ,,εχε υποψιν σου οτι μπορει ο ελληνικος γκουκλ να σου βγαζει κιαλλα αποτελεσματα !επισης ειδα κατι στοιχεια απο ΤΕΙ
δεν αποκλειεται να εχουν ηδη αρχισει καποιοι πιο δραστηριοι να βγαζουν μαθηματα στο διαδικτυο αφου κανεις φυσικα την εγγραφη! ψαξου λεβεντια μου! καθε μερα που περναει δεν γυριζει πισω για να ανοιξεις μονη σου την λεωφορο της ευτυχιας !
καλο δρομο στην δημιουργικη σου αναζητηση να χεις και θα δεις οτι θα αλλαξει η ζωη σου ,αρκει να κανεις ενα βημα που να σε γεμιζει αισιοδοξια και χαρα...

----------


## narnia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ψαξου λεβεντια μου! καθε μερα που περναει δεν γυριζει πισω για να ανοιξεις μονη σου την λεωφορο της ευτυχιας !
> καλο δρομο στην δημιουργικη σου αναζητηση να χεις και θα δεις οτι θα αλλαξει η ζωη σου ,αρκει να κανεις ενα βημα που να σε γεμιζει αισιοδοξια και χαρα...


Είναι το πιο υποστηρικτικό μήνυμα που είδα από εσάς. Μου έδωσε χαρά και ικανοποίηση.Οφείλω να το πω.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> ψαξου λεβεντια μου! καθε μερα που περναει δεν γυριζει πισω για να ανοιξεις μονη σου την λεωφορο της ευτυχιας !
> καλο δρομο στην δημιουργικη σου αναζητηση να χεις και θα δεις οτι θα αλλαξει η ζωη σου ,αρκει να κανεις ενα βημα που να σε γεμιζει αισιοδοξια και χαρα...
> 
> ...


σ\'ευχαριστω ναρνια! 
εγω βεβαια εχω την εντυπωση οτι απο την ημερα που μπηκα τυχαια εδω μεσα , κανω ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα , αλλα συχνα 
μεχρι να απαλλαγουμε απο τον παραγοντα \"αγνωστο\" , 
οι εντυπωσεις που σχηματιζουμε υποκεινται σε υποκειμενενικα στοιχεια και συχνα κλεινουμε ματια αυτια και αισθησεις ασυνειδητα σε καποια πραγματα αν δεν μας φαινονται συμβατα με αυτα που ειχαμε ηδη στο μυαλο μας .
Μακαρι μια μερα να μου δοθει η ευκαιρια να φανω χρησιμος καπου σε σενα προσωπικα , γιαυτο να μην διαστασεις , ουτε εσυ ουτε κανενας αλλος να με ρωτησει αν μπορω καπου να βοηθησω....

----------


## amelie74

ολγακι καλημερα!
σου εχω στειλει u2u
φιλακια!

----------


## πανος12345

φίλοι καλήμερα ! χθες παρακολούθησα μια 2ωρη εκπομπή στην Γαλλική τηλεόραση, για την μάχη κατά του αλκοόλ και θα προσπαθήσω να συνοψίσω καποια στοιχεία, που ίσως φανούν χρησιμα σε όσους αισθάνονται την αναγκη να απεξαρτηθούν απο αυτο...
Καταρχήν μια σημαντικότατη ιατρική είδηση! 
Ενα φάρμακο που κανονικά θεραπεύει άλλες αρρώστιες
το beclofen [αν το συγκράτησα σωστά] , εχει ήδη αρχίσει
να χρησιμοποιείται απο πολλούς γιατρούς [προς στιγμή παράνομα, μια που δεν εχει υπάρξει ακόμα επίσημη ανακοίνωση απο τον Ιατρικό σύλλογο ] , γιατί ένας καρδιολόγος /αλκοολικός, πειραματιζόμενος μονος του ,κατάφερε
να απεξαρτηθεί πλήρως, αυξάνοντας την προβλεπόμενη δόση του παρασκευαστή σε 240μγ! Η αύξηση αυτη , ίσως να μην ειναι ανεκτή σε πολλούς ασθενείς, λόγω παρενεργειών
και πρέπει να γίνεται σταδιακά ...
Στην συζήτηση τέθηκαν επί τάπητος προβλήματα τοξικότητας σε μια τόσο υψηλή δόση , αλλά έτσι κιαλλιως , *κανείς δεν πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιήσει χωρίς συνταγή* και *συστηματική παρακολούθηση απο τον γιατρό του* 
και ξεκινάω με αυτο , γιατί το θεωρώ πρώτη είδηση ,
που μπορεί να ξαναφέρει το χαμόγελο σε χιλιάδες ανθρώπους ...
Ενα αλλο σημαντικό σημείο ειναι η περαιτέρω έρευνα της δράσης της ντοπαμινης ...
Η ερευνήτρια εξηγησε ότι η ντοπαμινη που \"σπρώχνει \" ενισχύοντας ένα ερέθισμα ευφορίας στον εγκέφαλο ,με την λήψη αλκοόλ,σαν νευρομεταβιβαστικη ουσία , *προκαλεί στον οργανισμό μας για εξισορρόπηση, την δημιουργία ενος ανασταλτικού ερεθίσματος δυσανεξίας , προκείμενου να μην διαταράσσεται η ιδιοσυστασία του...*
Κάθε φορά δηλαδή που το αλκοόλ , μας δίνει την ευφορία , [μέσω της δράσης της ντοπαμινης ] ένας άλλος μηχανισμός , εξισορροπητικός , παράγει ένα αρνητικό ερέθισμα, το οποίο ακόμα και όταν διακόπτεται η χρήση του αλκοόλ
και η αντίστοιχη δράση της ντοπαμινης , για άγνωστη μεχρι στιγμής αιτιολογία , σε ορισμένους ανθρώπους ,συνεχίζει 
να παράγει το αρνητικό ερέθισμα, που υποχρεώνει ασυνείδητα τον άνθρωπο,η το πειραματόζωο , να συνεχίσει να πίνει για να επαναφέρει την ευφορία , αυξάνοντας σταδιακά την δόση και χάνοντας την ικανότητα του αυτοελέγχου ...
Ίσως το μπεκλοφεν να εχει καποια σχέση με αυτο το μηχανισμό παραγωγής αρνητικού ερεθίσματος , αφου ο καρδιολόγος -αλκοολικός, περιγράφοντας την αισθηση μπροστα στο μπουκάλι το ουίσκι , μετά την λήψη του φάρμακου ,
είπε ότι ειχε *πλήρη απώλεια συναισθηματικής αντίδρασης* ,
που σημαινει ότι κατά κάποιο τρόπο μπλοκάρεται αυτη ακριβώς η αντίδραση του οργανισμού μας !
Τέλος, αυτο που μου έκανε την μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση ειναι η στωικότητα ενος απο τους ειδικούς στην εξάρτηση,
που είπε χαρακτηριστικά τα εξής .
\"μεχρι σήμερα , αν χωρίζαμε σε 3 ομάδες όλους τους ασθενείς οι οποίοι έχουν υποβληθεί σε μια διαδικασία με τον Α η τον Β τρόπο απεξάρτησης , τα αποτελέσματα δειχνουν ότι 
το 1/3 δεν ειχε καμμια απολύτως επιτυχία 
στην προσπάθειά τους , 
ένα αλλο 1/3 κατάφερε προς στιγμή να απεξαρτηθεί , 
αλλά μετακύλησε αργότερα , 
ενω ένα τελευταίο 1/3 απεξαρτηθηκε ολοκληρωτικά ,
που σημαινει ότι τα 2/3 των ασθενών , έχουν θετική εξέλιξη 
στην μάχη κατά της εξάρτησης απο το αλκοολ !

----------


## Ακροβατης

ειναι οντως πολυ αισιοδοξο το μυνημα αυτο..

πολυ σημαντικο ρολο για μενα εχει και η θεληση..
θυμαμαι οταν ειχα παει στο γιατρο και ειπα εχω προβλημα αλκοολισμου χρεαζομαι μια βοηθεια μ πε οτι ελαχιστα ατομα ζητανε βοηθεια παραδεχομενοι το προβλημα τους λογω ντροπης.. η νομιζοντας οτι αναπασα στιγμη ειναι ικανοι να το κοψουν

και ομως θα θελα να πω οτι αλκοολισμος δεν ειναι ντροπη,ειναι ενα προβλημα αντιμετωπισημο που μπορει ανα πασα στιγμη να συμβει σε καθε ανθρωπο..
καλημερα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ειναι οντως πολυ αισιοδοξο το μυνημα αυτο..
> 
> πολυ σημαντικο ρολο για μενα εχει και η θεληση..
> θυμαμαι οταν ειχα παει στο γιατρο και ειπα εχω προβλημα αλκοολισμου χρεαζομαι μια βοηθεια μ πε οτι ελαχιστα ατομα ζητανε βοηθεια παραδεχομενοι το προβλημα τους λογω ντροπης.. η νομιζοντας οτι αναπασα στιγμη ειναι ικανοι να το κοψουν
> 
> και ομως θα θελα να πω οτι αλκοολισμος δεν ειναι ντροπη,ειναι ενα προβλημα αντιμετωπισημο που μπορει ανα πασα στιγμη να συμβει σε καθε ανθρωπο..
> καλημερα...


για να καταλαβεις ποσο σωστη ειναι αυτη η αποψη ολγακι ,
υπαρχουν σοβαροτατες ενδειξεις οτι αυτο το πρωτο 1/3 που δεν ειχε καμμια απολυτως θετικη ανατποκριση στην θεραπεια 
ειναι ατομα που αναγκαστηκαν ισως να μπουν στο προγραμμα 
για να παρουν πισω μια αδεια οδηγησης , η απλα γιατι τους το επεβαλε το οικογεεικαο η επαγγελματικο τους περιβαλλον!
ειπες την λεξη κλειδι...
*Θεληση!*

----------


## Ακροβατης

την τεταρτη εκλεισα ραντεβου με εναν ψυχιατρο στην πολη μου τελικα.το σκεφτηκα πολυ καλα θα ταν να το εκανα αθηνα που θα ρθω ομως μετα δεν θα ηταν δυνατο να πηγαινοερχομαι συνεχεια..
αυτος ειναι πιο πολυ της ψυχοθεραπειας και οχι τοσο των φαρμακων,αντε να δουμε τι θα κανουμε..

ουφ αγχωνομαι...τι θα πω,πως θα τα πω,ειναι τοσα πολλα...ουφ.....

παιδια ομως ελπιζω σε καμια δεκαρια μερες που θα κατεβω αθηνα να συναντηθουμε τελικα οσοι θελετε!!!

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> την τεταρτη εκλεισα ραντεβου με εναν ψυχιατρο στην πολη μου τελικα.το σκεφτηκα πολυ καλα θα ταν να το εκανα αθηνα που θα ρθω ομως μετα δεν θα ηταν δυνατο να πηγαινοερχομαι συνεχεια..
> αυτος ειναι πιο πολυ της ψυχοθεραπειας και οχι τοσο των φαρμακων,αντε να δουμε τι θα κανουμε..
> 
> ουφ αγχωνομαι...τι θα πω,πως θα τα πω,ειναι τοσα πολλα...ουφ.....
> 
> παιδια ομως ελπιζω σε καμια δεκαρια μερες που θα κατεβω αθηνα να συναντηθουμε τελικα οσοι θελετε!!!


ολγακι μου μην αγχωνεσαι για τον ψυχιατρο.
δεν ειναι τπτ.
εξαλλου δεν ειναι κανενας αγνωστος.
ειδικος ειναι.θα σε βοηθησει και αυτος να ανοιχτεις.
οταν ερθεις αθηνα θα χαρω και γω να σε δω απο κοντα.....
πρωτα ο θεος να μαστε καλα

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> την τεταρτη εκλεισα ραντεβου με εναν ψυχιατρο στην πολη μου τελικα.το σκεφτηκα πολυ καλα θα ταν να το εκανα αθηνα που θα ρθω ομως μετα δεν θα ηταν δυνατο να πηγαινοερχομαι συνεχεια..
> αυτος ειναι πιο πολυ της ψυχοθεραπειας και οχι τοσο των φαρμακων,αντε να δουμε τι θα κανουμε..
> 
> ουφ αγχωνομαι...τι θα πω,πως θα τα πω,ειναι τοσα πολλα...ουφ.....
> 
> παιδια ομως ελπιζω σε καμια δεκαρια μερες που θα κατεβω αθηνα να συναντηθουμε τελικα οσοι θελετε!!!


ολγακι , ενας καλος ψυχιατρος , πρεπει να μπορει να παιρνει σωστα το ιατρικο ιστορικο ενος ασθενους...
αν δεν το κανει θα σου ελεγα να του το πεις μονη σου!
γαιτρε μου πεστου δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν μπορω να τα πω ολα οσα αφορουν την υγεια μου με συνεπεια ....
Μπορειτε να μου συμπληρωσετε ενα ιατρικο ιστορικο?
Το γραφω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι καποιοι απεχθανονται την διαδικασια αυτη και ισως την αποφευγουν....

----------


## Ακροβατης

εκλεισα κιολας 2 μηνες χωρις αλκοολ.
κερναω λεμοναδες:):):)

οφειλω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους σας γιατι ειλικρινα η βοηθεια και συμπαρασταση σας ειναι ανεκτιμητη..

----------


## liveloula

ρε παιδια πως πινετε απο την στιγμη που περνουμε τετια φαρμακα?
εγω μια φορα ιπια μια γουλια κρασι και ειχα ζαλαδες νομιζα οτι θα πεθανω κλπ.

----------


## Arsi

μπράβο ολγάκι!!!!!!!!!!
καλή συνέχεια:)))

----------


## Ακροβατης

οταν επινα δεν επαιρνα φαρμακα..
40 μερες πηρα αγχολυτικα και τα σταματησα..

----------


## Remedy

μπραβο βρε ολγακι!!!!!!
μας κανεις χαρουμενους και περηφανους για σενα!!!!!

λεμοναδα απο λεμονι εχεις δοκιμασει????α-πι-θα-νη!

----------


## liveloula

αντε μπραβο ολγακι.τωρα περνεις φαρμακα?εγω τα ζαναξ σαν κουβος τα κατεβαζω τελευταια.πολυ ενταση.

----------


## Ακροβατης

λεμοναδα απο λεμονι οχι..
χα χα χα

----------


## Remedy

δοκιμασε το και θα με θυμηθεις ;)
ενα φρεσκοστυμμενο λεμονι, σε μεγαλο ποτηρι, γεμιζεις το υπολοιπο με κρυο νερακι και βαζεις1-2 κουταλιες ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ζαχαρη...

----------


## Ακροβατης

α ωραιο φαινεται σπιτικη λεμοναδα.
εχω κανει πλουσιο το εργοσασιο της φαντα.
θα το δοκιμασω σημερα κιολας,ευχαριστω για τη συνταγη.χι χι

----------


## Remedy

να το δοκιμασεις γιατι εχει και βιταμινες φουλ και αντιοξειδωτικα και δεν εχει ανθρακικο που προκαλει κυταριτιδα...

----------


## liveloula

λολ η κυταριτιδα θα σε χαλαγε εσενα μονο ρεμ.
:P:P:P

----------


## 8odwris

καλησπερα !! 
χαθηκαμε...ειμαι χαλια κρυωμενος ..γρυπη δε ξερω... ..νομιζω παντως οχι αυτη των χοιρων...:P

Ωραια ιδεα αυτη με το λεμονι...την ειχα ξεχασει.....καθως το λεμονι εχει 3 πλαισια βιταμινη c απο το πορτοκαλι....ε και μολισ ειδα που το εγραψες αυτο με τον χυμο λεμονι ετρεξα να το κανω μπας και ανεβω λιγο.....διοτι με εχει ρηξει πολυ η γρυπη....
Φιλια σε ολους!!!!

----------


## liveloula

αδυνατηζει κιολας ακουσα ε?δεν κοβει το αιμα ομως?

----------


## 8odwris

oλα με μετρο λεγαν οι αρχαιοι προγωνοι μας.....

ναι αδυνατιζει οπως και το γκρειπ φρουτ..επισης....
το πολυ υπερβολικο λεμονι σε καταναλωση μπορει να φερνει μεχρι και λευκαιμια φυσικα...


Με μετρο βεβαια ειναι ακυνδινο και προσφερει τονωση στον οργανισμο....

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!
μολις γυρισα απο την 1η επισκεψη μ στον ψυχιατρο και αισθανομαι πολυ ομορφο.ειναι νεος ευγενικος και ζεστος..με κρατησε 1 ωρα και με ρωτησε αργετα πραγματα..
μακαρι να μ κανει καλο,εχω την καλυτερη σαν 1η εντυπωση.
χαπια δεν μ εγταψε γιατι με ρωτησε πως νιωθω τωρα π εκοψα το αλκοολ και σταματησα τα αγχολυτικα π μ χε γραψει ο παθολογος και τ πα αρκετα καλα και ηρεμα,τ πα επισης οτι παιρνω μονο βαλεριανα και με βοηθαει.
αυτα..περιμενω πως και πως να αρχισουμε την αλλη βδομαδα κανονικα!

----------


## πανος12345

μπραβο ολγακι!
χαιρομαι ισως που δεν σου εγραψε φαρμακα γιατι δεν τα χρειαζεσαι ..
αναθεμα αν καταλαβα βεβαια, τι χρειαζεσαι την ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη αλλα σουτ! 
μεταξυ μας..... δεν φανταζομαι ετσι οπως διαγραφεται η συνεχεια να σε βλάψει,
παρα μονο στην τσεπη...

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> μπραβο ολγακι!
> χαιρομαι ισως που δεν σου εγραψε φαρμακα γιατι δεν τα χρειαζεσαι ..
> αναθεμα αν καταλαβα βεβαια, τι χρειαζεσαι την ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη αλλα σουτ! 
> μεταξυ μας..... δεν φανταζομαι ετσι οπως διαγραφεται η συνεχεια να σε βλάψει,
> παρα μονο στην τσεπη...


μου ειπε οτι θα ψαξουμε τις αιτιες που επινα και εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη..δεν μ δωσε φαρμακα γιατι εχω ελαχιστες κρισεις και θεωρει οτι η διαταραχη θα φυγει με τις συνεδριες και την συνεργασια μ.

----------


## Sofia

Olgaki,

πολυ ευχαριστα κ ελπιδοφορα τα νεα σου:)

Καλη αρχη κ καλη δυναμη !

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Olgaki,
> 
> πολυ ευχαριστα κ ελπιδοφορα τα νεα σου:)
> 
> Καλη αρχη κ καλη δυναμη !


σε ευχαριστω πολυ σοφια μου:)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣYNEXIΣE ETΣI. KAI AN YΠAPΞOYN ΔYΣKOΛIEΣ ΣTHN ZΩH ΣOY MH TIΣ AΦHΣEIΣ NA ΣE BAΛOYN AΠO KATΩ

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!
> μολις γυρισα απο την 1η επισκεψη μ στον ψυχιατρο και αισθανομαι πολυ ομορφο.ειναι νεος ευγενικος και ζεστος..με κρατησε 1 ωρα και με ρωτησε αργετα πραγματα..
> μακαρι να μ κανει καλο,εχω την καλυτερη σαν 1η εντυπωση.
> χαπια δεν μ εγταψε γιατι με ρωτησε πως νιωθω τωρα π εκοψα το αλκοολ και σταματησα τα αγχολυτικα π μ χε γραψει ο παθολογος και τ πα αρκετα καλα και ηρεμα,τ πα επισης οτι παιρνω μονο βαλεριανα και με βοηθαει.
> αυτα..περιμενω πως και πως να αρχισουμε την αλλη βδομαδα κανονικα!


πολυ χαιρομαι Ολγα μου για τα ευχαριστα αυτα νεα σου!!!
να εισαι παντα ετσι καλα γλυκια μου:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

kai εσι αμελι μ να σαι καλα οπως σημερα π διαβασα στο θρεντ σου οτι ειδες πιο ψυχραιμα τα πραγματα με τη μητερα σου:)

----------


## amelie74

ναι ολγακι μου,με την μητερα μου τα πηγαμε αρκετα καλα σημερα.
απλα η αδερφη μου δεν ειναι καλα και επεσα παλι...
το εχω γραψει και στο θεμα μου,στη διπολικη.

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα..
τον τελευταιο δεκαπενθημερο νιωθω πολυ ομορφα εχω βρει τις ισορροπιες μ,δεν με πιανουν κρισεις πανικου,δεν σκεφτομαι το αλκοολ,παω στο γραφειο με ευχαριστηση,βγαινω για καφε,κανω βολτες,ακομη και μονη στο σπιτι περναω ομορφα,τα παω καλα με την οικογενεια μ ,με τους λιγους φιλους μ,εκοψα τα αγχολυτικα και ζω γενικα μετα απο πολυ καιρο ομορφες στιγμες.

ομως φοβαμαι ολη αυτη την χαρα...
ειχα ξεσυνηθησει να περναω ομορφα?
φοβαμαι μην παει κατι στραβα?
αναρωτιεμαι πως ειναι δυνατον εγω να αισθανομαι ομορφα?


δεν ξερω.......................

----------


## melene

kaλημερα!
χαιρομαι πολυ για εσενα!εριξα το πρωτο μου χαμογελο για σημερα διαβαζοντας σε!
ειναι μια σκεψη που κανω και εγω αυτη δηλαδη να ειμαι καλα και να ανησυχω που ειμαι!
μαλλον ετσι μαθαμε και τωρα το διαοφρετικο,αυτο που ερχεται να σπασει την συναισθηματικη μας ρουτινα το φοβομαστε οχι για αυτο καθ\'αυτο αλλα για το γεγονος οτι ειναι κατι καινουριο,κατι νεο κατι αγνωστο..μετα απο τοσο καιρο εγω ξεχασα..

----------


## RainAndWind

Μπράβο Όλγα!Εύχομαι όχι μόνο να συνηθίσεις στη χαρά,αλλά και να αποτινάξεις κάθε σου ενδόμυχο φόβο.Σιγά σιγά θα γίνει κι αυτό.;)

----------


## Ακροβατης

σας ευχαριστω κοριτσια:)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καλημερα..
> τον τελευταιο δεκαπενθημερο νιωθω πολυ ομορφα εχω βρει τις ισορροπιες μ,δεν με πιανουν κρισεις πανικου,δεν σκεφτομαι το αλκοολ,παω στο γραφειο με ευχαριστηση,βγαινω για καφε,κανω βολτες,ακομη και μονη στο σπιτι περναω ομορφα,τα παω καλα με την οικογενεια μ ,με τους λιγους φιλους μ,εκοψα τα αγχολυτικα και ζω γενικα μετα απο πολυ καιρο ομορφες στιγμες.
> 
> ομως φοβαμαι ολη αυτη την χαρα...
> ειχα ξεσυνηθησει να περναω ομορφα?
> φοβαμαι μην παει κατι στραβα?
> αναρωτιεμαι πως ειναι δυνατον εγω να αισθανομαι ομορφα?
> 
> ...


Ολγακι,

καταπληκτικα νεα:)! Μπραβο σου! Τα καταφερνεις πολυ καλα κ σιγουρα εχεις κανει δουλεια ειτε το συνειδητοποιεις ειτε οχι. Δεν ερχονται τυχαια ολα αυτα, ολες αυτες οι αλλαγες!

Συνηθως νομιζω πώς οι αλλαγες, το διαφορετικο απο τα δικα μας προτερα συνηθισμενα βιωματα, μας τρομαζει. Ακομα κι αν προκειται για πιο ομορφα πραγματα, συναισθηματα. Ισως μη εχοντας συνηθισει κ εξοικειωθει με τετοια συναισθηματα, να φοβομαστε γι αυτα.

Εγω ευχομαι να τα νιωθεις συχνα κ να αφηνεσαι σ αυτα:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

na σαι καλα σοφια μ να ισως ηρθε η ωρα να αφεθω χωρις φοβο...

----------


## Sofia

ισως:) μπορει να εισαι σε φαση διερευνητικη, γνωριμιας με το συναισθημα:)

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καλημερα..
> τον τελευταιο δεκαπενθημερο νιωθω πολυ ομορφα εχω βρει τις ισορροπιες μ,δεν με πιανουν κρισεις πανικου,δεν σκεφτομαι το αλκοολ,παω στο γραφειο με ευχαριστηση,βγαινω για καφε,κανω βολτες,ακομη και μονη στο σπιτι περναω ομορφα,τα παω καλα με την οικογενεια μ ,με τους λιγους φιλους μ,εκοψα τα αγχολυτικα και ζω γενικα μετα απο πολυ καιρο ομορφες στιγμες.
> 
> ομως φοβαμαι ολη αυτη την χαρα...
> ειχα ξεσυνηθησει να περναω ομορφα?
> φοβαμαι μην παει κατι στραβα?
> αναρωτιεμαι πως ειναι δυνατον εγω να αισθανομαι ομορφα?
> 
> ...


αν και αποφευγω να κανω quote το κανω για σενα :) καταφερνεις σιγα σιγα τον σκοπο σου και σκεφτεσαι γιατι τον καταφερνεις;να το ρουφηξεις ως και την τελευταια σταγονα.οχι μονο τον πονο αλλα και την χαρα.σημερα πραγματικα αρκετα ατομα εχουν πολυ θετικα συναισθηματα παρολο που ειναι φθινοπωρο.πολυ χαιρομαι :)

----------


## amelie74

ολγα μου,
μεσα απο την πονεμενη μου ψυχη,σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα κοριτσι μου να συνεχισεις να νιωθεις τοσο ομορφα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

εμνευστη και αμελι σας ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου για τα ομορφα λογια σας:)

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καλημερα..
> τον τελευταιο δεκαπενθημερο νιωθω πολυ ομορφα εχω βρει τις ισορροπιες μ,δεν με πιανουν κρισεις πανικου,δεν σκεφτομαι το αλκοολ,παω στο γραφειο με ευχαριστηση,βγαινω για καφε,κανω βολτες,ακομη και μονη στο σπιτι περναω ομορφα,τα παω καλα με την οικογενεια μ ,με τους λιγους φιλους μ,εκοψα τα αγχολυτικα και ζω γενικα μετα απο πολυ καιρο ομορφες στιγμες.
> 
> ομως φοβαμαι ολη αυτη την χαρα...
> ειχα ξεσυνηθησει να περναω ομορφα?
> φοβαμαι μην παει κατι στραβα?
> αναρωτιεμαι πως ειναι δυνατον εγω να αισθανομαι ομορφα?
> 
> ...


ολγακι μην φοβασαι απολυτως τιποτα !
αυτο το αισθημα ειναι ανεμενομενο σε καθε ανθρωπο που αλλαζει τον τροπο ζωης του οπως εσυ η οποιοσδηποτε ....
ειναι μια απολυτα φυσιολογικη διεγερση ενος μηχανισμου που ανθισταται στις αλλαγες και τεινει να διατηρησει σταθερη την συμπεριφορα μας .
Οταν θα περασει λιγος χρονος ακομα , ο ιδιος αυτος μηχανισμος θα γινει προστατης της ευτυχιας σου και θα σε κραταει παντα κεφατη και ανοιχτη σε νεες παρεες και καταστασεις που θα σε γεμιζουν αισιοδοξια και χαρα ...

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

καλή σας μέρα και πάλι. χάθηκα κάποιο διάστημα, αλλά ήταν ένα διάστημα σχετικά γεμάτο από γεγονότα στη πλειοψηφία τους πολύ καλά. πήγα στη Λευκάδα στο πανελλήνιο συνέδριο των ΑΑ, πολλές ανταλλαγές απόψεων, χρήσιμες και μη αλλά και μόνο η κινητικότητα και η θέληση για να ακούσω καινούργια πράγματα μου ήταν αρκετά. γράφτηκα στο χορευτικό του δήμου μου για δύο φορές την εβδομάδα, βοηθάω κάποιο μέλος φίλος που πλησιάζει να κλείσει χρόνο και νιώθω περήφανος στο βαθμό που συντελώ στην ανάρρωση του. δεν αισθάνομαι καμμία τύψη ή ενοχή στο να νιώθω περήφανος για ότι καταφέρνω ακόμα και για ότι προσπαθώ ασχέτως αποτελέσματος. τουλάχιστον δεν μιζεριάζω μέσα στο τέλμα μιας συχνά βολικής απραξίας, αυτολύπης και χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης. πορεύομαι όπως και όσο μπορώ σε αυτό που λέγεται ζωή και καθημερινότητα, προσπαθώντας πάντα να πετάω πινελιές αισιοδοξίας εδώ και εκεί μέσα στη σκέψη και στη μέρα μου. φιλάκια σε όλους. ολγάκι πόσο μετράς τώρα;

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα αριστειδη!!
πολυ ομορφα τα νεα σου..

κλεινω στις 3 νοεμβρη 3μηνες!!περναει ο καιρος:):)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

μετά την υποτροπή μου, κλείνω 4 μήνες και 14 ημέρες. δηλώνω, άπιοτος, άφοβος, λογικά αισιόδοξος και σχετικά ασφαλής. καλά δεν είναι;

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλα μονο?και το ρωτας?

να μπαινεις πιο συχνα να μας λες τετοια χαρουενα νεα..

γερα με τσαμπουκα:):):)

----------


## RainAndWind

Aριστείδη,συγχαρητήρια!!!Κα  μια γλυκιά καλημέρα έχεις από δω να σε συνοδεύει.Τέτοια να ακούμε πάντα από όλα τα παιδιά!

----------


## Ακροβατης

Και πισω δεν κοιταμε....

η μαλλον ριχνουμε ενα βλεφαρο για να μαθαινουμε απο τα λαθη μας,για να βλεπουμε τι κερδιζουμε μερα με τη μερα,την ιδια την ζωη!!

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

μια ζεστή καλημέρα σε όλους. δεν θα κάνω σπουδαία πράγματα σήμερα, αλλά κάτι θα κάνω κι εγώ. δεν είμαι πολυ σπουδαίος αλλά κάτι είμαι κι εγώ. δεν ξέρω αν δίνω πολλά στους άλλους, αλλά κάτι δίνω κι εγώ. και πάνω από όλα, θαυμάζοντας κι αγαπώντας αρκετούς ανθρώπους, αυτό δεν με κάνει να ξεχνάω τη μοναδικότητα του δικού μου εγώ!

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

τελικά, υποκύπτουμε, συμβιβαζόμαστε ή προσαρμοζόμαστε; παιγνίδι λέξεων. όμως, όσοι τρόμαξαν πολύ και έχασαν πολλά το έμαθαν καλά: η ζωή στο σύνολο της όσο και στο επιμέρους είναι ένα παιγνίδι συναισθημάτων που για όσο μας βολεύουν ή μας ανακουφίζουν τα κρεμάμε δίπλα στα εικονίσματα και τα λατρεύουμε. όταν τα έχουμε χωνέψει καλά, αφού κατάπιαμε τον φορέα αυτών των συναισθημάτων κατά πως μας ήταν βολετό, πάμε στη τουαλέτα και αφοδεύουμε το απομείναν ον. ζούμε τη φαντασίωση ότι η ζωή -αν δεν είναι- μπορεί και να γίνει κατά πως την ονειρευτήκαμε. και δεν συνειδητοποιούμε ότι το όνειρο αυτό είναι άλλο ένα δεκανίκι για να στηρίξουμε μια εγωπάθεια που δεν μας βγαίνει πια! μένουμε μόνοι από επιλογή και από κρυμμένο μίσος για τα όνειρα που δεν πραγματοποιήθηκαν. το η \"κόλαση είναι οι άλλοι\" μας έρχεται γάντι! καλά τα είπε ο Σάρτρ. και κάνουμε πως ξεχνάμε πως στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ότι αναγνωρίζουμε στους άλλους δεν είναι παρά αυτό που κουβαλάμε μέσα μας.
εμείς, όχι, δε φταίμε ποτέ, ή φταίμε σπανίως. τείνουμε να ξεχνάμε πως ότι μας συμβαίνει κάποια στιγμή, βαθειά μέσα μας, εμείς το θελήσαμε, δουλέψαμε γι αυτό και στο τέλος το προκαλέσαμε. και για να μη μισήσουμε τον εαυτό μας, εθελοτυφλώντας στην αυτοκαταστροφική μας μανία, μισούμε τους άλλους που δεν μας κατάλαβαν, δεν μας αγάπησαν, δεν μας ένιωσαν κι άλλες τέτοιες-με το συμπάθειο- παπαριές. 
γιατί να μη καταλαβαίνω εγώ γιατί δεν με καταλαβαίνουν \"οι άλλοι\"; έτσι και μόνο έτσι θα είμαι ένα βήμα μπροστά, με τα όρια μου σε διπλοσκοπιές, δίχως εκπλήξεις, δίχως προσδοκίες κι ανοιχτός σε ότι καλό έρθει. γιατί θα έχω πάψει να κυνηγώ χίμαιρες και να θρέφομαι από το φόβο του κακού και τις ανασφάλειες που μου απομυζούν χρόνο και ενέργεια. χωρις λατρείες και για αυτό χωρίς μνησικακίες αργότερα. το μόνο άτομο που μπορώ να λατρέψω και να μη απογοητευτώ από αυτό κι έτσι το μισήσω έστω και για λίγο, είμαι εγώ ο ίδιος. 
μου πήρε πολύ καιρό να επιλέξω μεταξύ της μιζέριας της προσμονής και της ωμής σιγουριάς του σήμερα. τώρα, γεννημένος ξανά, πετώντας και τα στερνά κομμάτια μνήμης που είχαν απομείνει από τη πεθαμένη μου ζωή, επιλέγω το σήμερα, το εδώ και το τώρα!
η ευτυχία που νόμιζα ότι θα βιώσω κάποτε, ξέρω τώρα ότι εμπεριέχει μέσα της τη θύελλα. τώρα βήμα το βήμα κατακτώ τη γαλήνη, βιώνω το σήμερα που ξέρω τώρα πια ότι είναι μια σχέση δυνάμεων στηριγμένο στη βία. φανερή κι αφανέρωτη. τη προτιμώ φανερή. δεν έχω τίποτα να φοβηθώ, ούτε καν το θάνατο! αφήνομαι στην οργισμένη σιγουριά των συνοριοφυλάκων μου. είμαι ο εργοδότης τους κι είναι συμφέρον τους να με έχουν καλά. κανείς δε μου χρωστάει τίποτα. εγώ σίγουρα κάπου χρωστάω. κι αυτή η αίσθηση χρέους μου δίνει χαρά ακόμα κι όταν όλα συνωμοτούν για να με διαλύσουν. χρωστάω λέω. και μόνο που το λέω αυτομάτως απαλλάσσομαι από αυτό το ίδιο το χρέος. δεν φοβάμαι ότι το σαράκι του ανεκπλήρωτου θα μου ρουφήξει τη ψυχή. έζησα, όπως έζησα, κατόπιν με σκότωσα γιατί δε μου έβγαινε ο λογαριασμός. τώρα είμαι πάλι εδώ, δίχως μνήμη -όσο αυτό γίνεται-, δίχως πάθη, δίχως προσδοκίες, ευχαριστημένος από τη κάθε μέρα που γεννιέται και πεθαίνει μέσα μου, δίχως να κληρονομεί τίποτα στην επόμενη. επιτέλους, είμαι ΕΓΩ, στο κέντρο του δικού μου κόσμου.

----------


## kostass

eimai 42 k pinw varia apo ta 18-19.kathe mera ta 5 teleytaia xronia 1 lt tsipouro siga siga ap to prwi ws to vradi.h ginaika mou to xei dextei.exei tsimpisei vevaia to sgot klp.an den piw eimai mia mera nevrikos apla.palia epina ouiski pou den to sinistw se sklirous potes giati makroxronia fernei katathlipsi k agxwdh diataraxi...zw mia fisiologiki zwi.kali tixi se olous.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by kostass_
> eimai 42 k pinw varia apo ta 18-19.kathe mera ta 5 teleytaia xronia 1 lt tsipouro siga siga ap to prwi ws to vradi.h ginaika mou to xei dextei.exei tsimpisei vevaia to sgot klp.an den piw eimai mia mera nevrikos apla.palia epina ouiski pou den to sinistw se sklirous potes giati makroxronia fernei katathlipsi k agxwdh diataraxi...zw mia fisiologiki zwi.kali tixi se olous.





υποστηρίζεις πως δεν είσαι αλκοολικός? ( αν θέλεις, γράφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες )

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by kostass_
> eimai 42 k pinw varia apo ta 18-19.kathe mera ta 5 teleytaia xronia 1 lt tsipouro siga siga ap to prwi ws to vradi.h ginaika mou to xei dextei.exei tsimpisei vevaia to sgot klp.an den piw eimai mia mera nevrikos apla.palia epina ouiski pou den to sinistw se sklirous potes giati makroxronia fernei katathlipsi k agxwdh diataraxi...zw mia fisiologiki zwi.kali tixi se olous.


φυσικά, υποστηρίζεις ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ. δοκίμασε, έτσι από περιέργεια, να μη πιείς μια εβδομάδα ούτε σταγόνα, ότι κι αν σου τύχει. τότε ίσως δεις τι τρέχει. κι αν έγραφες και στη ζωντανή ελληνική, ισως καταλάβαινα καλύτερα. γεια χαρά σου

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_
> 
> 
> φυσικά, υποστηρίζεις ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ. δοκίμασε, έτσι από περιέργεια, να μη πιείς μια εβδομάδα ούτε σταγόνα, ότι κι αν σου τύχει. τότε ίσως δεις τι τρέχει. κι αν έγραφες και στη ζωντανή ελληνική, ισως καταλάβαινα καλύτερα. γεια χαρά σου



σωστο........

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_
> μετά την υποτροπή μου, κλείνω 4 μήνες και 14 ημέρες. δηλώνω, άπιοτος, άφοβος, λογικά αισιόδοξος και σχετικά ασφαλής. καλά δεν είναι;


ειναι τέλεια:) ευχομαι αναλογες επιτυχιες:)

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by kostass_
> eimai 42 k pinw varia apo ta 18-19.kathe mera ta 5 teleytaia xronia 1 lt tsipouro siga siga ap to prwi ws to vradi.h ginaika mou to xei dextei.exei tsimpisei vevaia to sgot klp.an den piw eimai mia mera nevrikos apla.palia epina ouiski pou den to sinistw se sklirous potes giati makroxronia fernei katathlipsi k agxwdh diataraxi...zw mia fisiologiki zwi.kali tixi se olous.


Kώστα,

καλώς ήρθες:)

Οταν λες πώς εισαι απλα νευρικος, οταν μια μερα δεν πιεις, τί εννοεις?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_
> ζούμε τη φαντασίωση ότι η ζωή -αν δεν είναι- μπορεί και να γίνει κατά πως την ονειρευτήκαμε. και δεν συνειδητοποιούμε ότι το όνειρο αυτό είναι άλλο ένα δεκανίκι για να στηρίξουμε μια εγωπάθεια που δεν μας βγαίνει πια! μένουμε μόνοι από επιλογή και από κρυμμένο μίσος για τα όνειρα που δεν πραγματοποιήθηκαν. το η \"κόλαση είναι οι άλλοι\" μας έρχεται γάντι! καλά τα είπε ο Σάρτρ. και κάνουμε πως ξεχνάμε πως στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ότι αναγνωρίζουμε στους άλλους δεν είναι παρά αυτό που κουβαλάμε μέσα μας.
> εμείς, όχι, δε φταίμε ποτέ, ή φταίμε σπανίως. τείνουμε να ξεχνάμε πως ότι μας συμβαίνει κάποια στιγμή, βαθειά μέσα μας, εμείς το θελήσαμε, δουλέψαμε γι αυτό και στο τέλος το προκαλέσαμε. και για να μη μισήσουμε τον εαυτό μας, εθελοτυφλώντας στην αυτοκαταστροφική μας μανία, μισούμε τους άλλους που δεν μας κατάλαβαν, δεν μας αγάπησαν, δεν μας ένιωσαν κι άλλες τέτοιες-με το συμπάθειο- παπαριές. 
> γιατί να μη καταλαβαίνω εγώ γιατί δεν με καταλαβαίνουν \"οι άλλοι\"; έτσι και μόνο έτσι θα είμαι ένα βήμα μπροστά, με τα όρια μου σε διπλοσκοπιές, δίχως εκπλήξεις, δίχως προσδοκίες κι ανοιχτός σε ότι καλό έρθει. γιατί θα έχω πάψει να κυνηγώ χίμαιρες και να θρέφομαι από το φόβο του κακού και τις ανασφάλειες που μου απομυζούν χρόνο και ενέργεια. χωρις λατρείες και για αυτό χωρίς μνησικακίες αργότερα. το μόνο άτομο που μπορώ να λατρέψω και να μη απογοητευτώ από αυτό κι έτσι το μισήσω έστω και για λίγο, είμαι εγώ ο ίδιος. 
> μου πήρε πολύ καιρό να επιλέξω μεταξύ της μιζέριας της προσμονής και της ωμής σιγουριάς του σήμερα. τώρα, γεννημένος ξανά, πετώντας και τα στερνά κομμάτια μνήμης που είχαν απομείνει από τη πεθαμένη μου ζωή, επιλέγω το σήμερα, το εδώ και το τώρα!
> η ευτυχία που νόμιζα ότι θα βιώσω κάποτε, ξέρω τώρα ότι εμπεριέχει μέσα της τη θύελλα. τώρα βήμα το βήμα κατακτώ τη γαλήνη, βιώνω το σήμερα που ξέρω τώρα πια ότι είναι μια σχέση δυνάμεων στηριγμένο στη βία. φανερή κι αφανέρωτη. τη προτιμώ φανερή. δεν έχω τίποτα να φοβηθώ, ούτε καν το θάνατο! αφήνομαι στην οργισμένη σιγουριά των συνοριοφυλάκων μου. είμαι ο εργοδότης τους κι είναι συμφέρον τους να με έχουν καλά. κανείς δε μου χρωστάει τίποτα. εγώ σίγουρα κάπου χρωστάω. κι αυτή η αίσθηση χρέους μου δίνει χαρά ακόμα κι όταν όλα συνωμοτούν για να με διαλύσουν. χρωστάω λέω. και μόνο που το λέω αυτομάτως απαλλάσσομαι από αυτό το ίδιο το χρέος. δεν φοβάμαι ότι το σαράκι του ανεκπλήρωτου θα μου ρουφήξει τη ψυχή. έζησα, όπως έζησα, κατόπιν με σκότωσα γιατί δε μου έβγαινε ο λογαριασμός. τώρα είμαι πάλι εδώ, δίχως μνήμη -όσο αυτό γίνεται-, δίχως πάθη, δίχως προσδοκίες, ευχαριστημένος από τη κάθε μέρα που γεννιέται και πεθαίνει μέσα μου, δίχως να κληρονομεί τίποτα στην επόμενη. επιτέλους, είμαι ΕΓΩ, στο κέντρο του δικού μου κόσμου.


Αριστείδη,

εξαιρετικα τα οσα γράφεις. Εξαιρετικα....Τουλάχιστον σε μενα, μοιαζουν τοσο αληθινα τα λογια σου κ τοσο ζωντανα...

Νιωθω πώς ο δρομος που περπάτησες μεχρι το σημερα, μετραει πολλα χιλιομετρα.

----------


## kostass

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kostass_
> eimai 42 k pinw varia apo ta 18-19.kathe mera ta 5 teleytaia xronia 1 lt tsipouro siga siga ap to prwi ws to vradi.h ginaika mou to xei dextei.exei tsimpisei vevaia to sgot klp.an den piw eimai mia mera nevrikos apla.palia epina ouiski pou den to sinistw se sklirous potes giati makroxronia fernei katathlipsi k agxwdh diataraxi...zw mia fisiologiki zwi.kali tixi se olous.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## kostass

sofi san na etixe mia stravi stin douleia px.exw katsei k 15 meres xwris to ksidaki mou k den etrekse tpt oute tremoula klp.min kapnizeis min pineis min mamas mh auto mh to allo...kapou allou se xtipaei meta.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Τo οτι καποιος πινει μεγαλες ποσοτητες αλκοολ δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και αλκκολικος,οτι αν δεν πιει μια βδομαδα θα χει στερητικα..
σαφως και μια ενα μπουκαλι τσιπουρο τη μερα ειναι μια μεγαλη ποσοτητα αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει για μενα οτι θα γινεις αλκοολικος...

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

η προσοχή και η επαγρύπνηση πρέπει να εστιαστεί όχι τόσο στη χρήση της ουσίας, αλλά στις συμπεριφορές και τα συναισθήματα εκείνα που θα με οδηγήσουν στο να ξαναπιώ, να ξαναχαλαστώ, να ξαναρωτήσω γιατί \"η ζωή είναι έτσι κι όχι αλλιώς\" και το \"αλλιώς\" κατά τα μέτρα μου βέβαια. 
προσπαθώ λυσσωδώς να συνειδητοποιήσω μια μεγάλη αλήθεια που όσοι επιβίωσαν την ξέρουν καλά: για να πάρει ΕΝΑ από τη ζωή όπως είναι ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ πρέπει να δώσεις ΕΚΑΤΟ. άδικο; ναι! απάνθρωπο; βεβαίως! αλλά έτσι είναι κι όσοι το κατάλαβαν αυτό νωρίς, προσαρμόστηκαν ή συμβιβάστηκαν -πείτε το όπως θέλετε- αλλά πέτυχαν το ζητούμενο. επέζησαν!! όσοι δεν το κατανόησαν ή δεν θέλησαν να το κατανοήσουν γιατί μια τέτοια παραδοχή πονάει πολύ, ματώνει πολύ μείναν δέσμιοι μιας κατάστασης που για μένα δεν περιέχει και πολλή γενναιότητα, τώρα το ξέρω! είναι πολύ μα πάρα πολύ εύκολο να καταφεύγω σε αναθέματα για την \"άτιμη κοινωνία\", το δύσκολο είναι να ζω έτσι που η \"άτιμη κοινωνία\" να πιστεύει ότι με έχει εντάξει στα κόλπα της, κι εγώ να ξέρω πολύ καλά και να της το κρατώ κρυμμένο ότι την έχω χεσμένη! ότι της παίρνω ότι μου είναι βολετό και μετά από εδώ πάνε κι άλλοι!!!! αυτά τα ολίγα. 4 μήνες και 29 ημέρες από τη γέννηση μου!

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_
> η προσοχή και η επαγρύπνηση πρέπει να εστιαστεί όχι τόσο στη χρήση της ουσίας, αλλά στις συμπεριφορές και τα συναισθήματα εκείνα που θα με οδηγήσουν στο να ξαναπιώ, να ξαναχαλαστώ, να ξαναρωτήσω γιατί \"η ζωή είναι έτσι κι όχι αλλιώς\" και το \"αλλιώς\" κατά τα μέτρα μου βέβαια. 
> προσπαθώ λυσσωδώς να συνειδητοποιήσω μια μεγάλη αλήθεια που όσοι επιβίωσαν την ξέρουν καλά: για να πάρει ΕΝΑ από τη ζωή όπως είναι ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ πρέπει να δώσεις ΕΚΑΤΟ. άδικο; ναι! απάνθρωπο; βεβαίως! αλλά έτσι είναι κι όσοι το κατάλαβαν αυτό νωρίς, προσαρμόστηκαν ή συμβιβάστηκαν -πείτε το όπως θέλετε- αλλά πέτυχαν το ζητούμενο. επέζησαν!! όσοι δεν το κατανόησαν ή δεν θέλησαν να το κατανοήσουν γιατί μια τέτοια παραδοχή πονάει πολύ, ματώνει πολύ μείναν δέσμιοι μιας κατάστασης που για μένα δεν περιέχει και πολλή γενναιότητα, τώρα το ξέρω! είναι πολύ μα πάρα πολύ εύκολο να καταφεύγω σε αναθέματα για την \"άτιμη κοινωνία\", το δύσκολο είναι να ζω έτσι που η \"άτιμη κοινωνία\" να πιστεύει ότι με έχει εντάξει στα κόλπα της, κι εγώ να ξέρω πολύ καλά και να της το κρατώ κρυμμένο ότι την έχω χεσμένη! ότι της παίρνω ότι μου είναι βολετό και μετά από εδώ πάνε κι άλλοι!!!! αυτά τα ολίγα. 4 μήνες και 29 ημέρες από τη γέννηση μου!


aristeidi καθε σου ποστ δινει ενα μεγαλο μυνημα αισιοδοξιας...αυριο κλεινω τους 3 μηνες μου:)

----------


## RainAndWind

Και σου αξίζει να το γιορτάσεις Olgaki,δίνοντας στον εαυτό σου ένα μεγάλο μπράβο!(κι από μένα να τα χιλιάσεις και να τα διπλοχιλιάσεις!)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_ χαίρε Ολγάκι, πάντα μπροστά, πάντα τολμηρά, πάντα με θάρρος! συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!!
> η προσοχή και η επαγρύπνηση πρέπει να εστιαστεί όχι τόσο στη χρήση της ουσίας, αλλά στις συμπεριφορές και τα συναισθήματα εκείνα που θα με οδηγήσουν στο να ξαναπιώ, να ξαναχαλαστώ, να ξαναρωτήσω γιατί \"η ζωή είναι έτσι κι όχι αλλιώς\" και το \"αλλιώς\" κατά τα μέτρα μου βέβαια. 
> προσπαθώ λυσσωδώς να συνειδητοποιήσω μια μεγάλη αλήθεια που όσοι επιβίωσαν την ξέρουν καλά: για να πάρει ΕΝΑ από τη ζωή όπως είναι ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ πρέπει να δώσεις ΕΚΑΤΟ. άδικο; ναι! απάνθρωπο; βεβαίως! αλλά έτσι είναι κι όσοι το κατάλαβαν αυτό νωρίς, προσαρμόστηκαν ή συμβιβάστηκαν -πείτε το όπως θέλετε- αλλά πέτυχαν το ζητούμενο. επέζησαν!! όσοι δεν το κατανόησαν ή δεν θέλησαν να το κατανοήσουν γιατί μια τέτοια παραδοχή πονάει πολύ, ματώνει πολύ μείναν δέσμιοι μιας κατάστασης που για μένα δεν περιέχει και πολλή γενναιότητα, τώρα το ξέρω! είναι πολύ μα πάρα πολύ εύκολο να καταφεύγω σε αναθέματα για την \"άτιμη κοινωνία\", το δύσκολο είναι να ζω έτσι που η \"άτιμη κοινωνία\" να πιστεύει ότι με έχει εντάξει στα κόλπα της, κι εγώ να ξέρω πολύ καλά και να της το κρατώ κρυμμένο ότι την έχω χεσμένη! ότι της παίρνω ότι μου είναι βολετό και μετά από εδώ πάνε κι άλλοι!!!! αυτά τα ολίγα. 4 μήνες και 29 ημέρες από τη γέννηση μου!
> 
> ...

----------


## Ακροβατης

περασανε 3 μηνες π δεν πινω,3 μηνες π μαι ελευθερη πια και μπηκα ξανα στο τρενο της ζωης..

κανοντας μια αναδρομη στο παρελθον,σκεφτηκα τους λογους που επινα ,τους αληθινους λογους και οχι τις δικαιολογιες που ελεγα σε μενα...

οφειλω να παραδεχτω οσο και να με ποναει οτι δεν ηταν για να μη νιωθω τα ασχημα συμπτωματα και αισθηματα της διαταραχης πανικου..οχι κοροιδευα τα εαυτο μ αφου τον πανικο μου θα μπορουσα να τον αντιμετωοισω με διαφορετικους τροπους οπως κανω τωρα..

εγω επελεξα το μπουκαλι...επελεξα τη φυγη κ το κρυψιμο...επινα οταν αγχωμενη,απελπισμενη.επινα οντας ντροπαλο και εσωστρεφες ατομο εχοντας την ψευδαισθηση οτι γινομαι πιο ανετη,πιο συμπαθης,επινα για εχω εμπιστοσυνη σε μενα,για να αισθανομαι δυνατη και ευτυχισμενη,επινα για οποιοδηποτε λογο με αμετρητες δικαιολογιες..

επινα και μισουσα τον εαυτο του,δεν ημουν εγω αλλα ενα αλλο ατομο...σιχαινομουν τον εαυτο μ για την αδυναμια να αναλαβει ευθυνες,για την καταρευση μου,σιχαινομουν που παντα μου εφταιγαν οι αλλοι και εγω ημουν το &lt;&lt;θυμα&gt;&gt;,ετσι νομιζα..ποσο ξεγελουσα τον εαυτο μ..
απεχθανομουν τον τροπο που ζουσα και το βολεμα μου στο μπουκαλι που μου εδινε την πιο ψευτικη ευτυχια..ποναει πολυ αλλα με βλεπω οπως ημουνα και νιωθω μια λυπηση για το πως λειτουργουσα τοτε.

δεν μετανιωνω ομως που συνεβη αυτο επρεπε να συμβει για να ταρακουνηθω να βαλω ενα τελος οπως εκανα την αρχη..εγω εφταιξα ,εγω επελεξα τη λυση ολων των προβληματων μ μεσα απο το αλκοολ.ολα τα αλλα ητανε φτηνες δικαιολογιες ζωντας μεσα σε ενα συνεχη φοβο..

ετσι φτανω στο σημερα και ειμαι περηφανη για τους 3 μηνες μ,ειμαι ευτυχισμενη για το ποσο αλλαξε τη ζωη μου το να αναλαβω ευθυνες,δεν κρυβομαι,δεν φοβαμαι,ειμαι ντροπαλη και μου αρεσει γιατι ειμαι εγω,ζω τις απλες στιγμες της ζωης με ολο μ το ειναι,ζω τα καλα οπως πρεπει και τα ασχημα οπως ερθει,η ζωη ειναι γεματη απο καλες στιγμες και κακες που θα μαι εδω ορθια να τις αντιμετωπισω.
ονειρευομαι.ποναω,κλαιω,γε ω, φοβαμαι,απελπιζομαι,χαιρομ αι,αγαπω,και νιωθω...

ερωτευομαι τη ιδια την ζωη που τοσο μου χε λειψει...

----------


## RainAndWind

Τι ωραίο post!Για κάτι τέτοια αξίζει αυτό το forum,για να διδασκόμαστε από όσα έχουν περάσει άλλοι,από το ταξίδι τους προς την αυτογνωσία,για τα μαθήματα που συλλέγουν μέσα από την εμπειρία τους.Όλγα και Αριστείδη,είστε από τα ομορφότερα και τα πλέον ελπιδοφόρα κομμάτια του forum.Καλή σας συνέχεια στην ανακάλυψη των υπέροχων πραγμάτων που κρύβονται στην καθημερινότητα.Welcome home!Μία γλυκιά καλημέρα από εμένα,ευχαριστώ για τα όμορφα συναισθήματα που μου χαρίζετε όταν σας διαβάζω!:)

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ετσι φτανω στο σημερα και ειμαι περηφανη για τους 3 μηνες μ,ειμαι ευτυχισμενη για το ποσο αλλαξε τη ζωη μου το να αναλαβω ευθυνες,δεν κρυβομαι,δεν φοβαμαι,ειμαι ντροπαλη και μου αρεσει γιατι ειμαι εγω,ζω τις απλες στιγμες της ζωης με ολο μ το ειναι,ζω τα καλα οπως πρεπει και τα ασχημα οπως ερθει,η ζωη ειναι γεματη απο καλες στιγμες και κακες που θα μαι εδω ορθια να τις αντιμετωπισω.
> ονειρευομαι.ποναω,κλαιω,γε ω, φοβαμαι,απελπιζομαι,χαιρομ αι,αγαπω,και νιωθω...
> 
> ερωτευομαι τη ιδια την ζωη που τοσο μου χε λειψει...


Tι
όμορφα λόγια!
Μπράβο ολγάκι μου:)

Μπράβο κ για τη διαδρομή κι όχι μόνο το αποτέλεσμα(που έκανα quote),για το δρόμο που πέρασες κ τον εκμεταλεύτηκες (για να ανακαλύψεις τον εαυτό σου) παρόλο το αρχικό λάθος να βρεις διέξοδο στον αλκοολισμό,για το θάρρος που έδειξες να δεις μέσα σου κ να παραδεχτείς ίσως σκληρές αλήθειες.

Μπράβο που κοίταξες το πρόβλημα κατάματα κ είπες με τόση δύναμη ΣΤΟΠ.

Όπως βλέπεις το ποστ μου είναι γεμάτο μπράβο.....

Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι κ πάντα με τη δύναμή σου τόσο ακμαία...φιλάκια.

----------


## Alobar

Χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα Όλγα, μιας και μας ενώνει έστω και διαδικτυακά το \'κοινό\' πρόβλημα - του παρελθόντος πια - και χαίρομαι που έχω φίλο τον Αριστείδη, \'κανονικό\' με σάρκα και οστά! Καλημέρα!

:D

----------


## narnia

Καιρό είχα να δω τέτοιο αισιόδοξο μήνυμα. Επιτέλους να πάρουμε μιαν ανάσα.

Ολγάκι , κάποτε θα πάψεις να μετράς μέρες, μήνες θα γίνεις πιο αόριστη. Θα λες κάποτε...παλιά...πριν πολύ καιρό, ούτε που θυμάμαι...
Χαίρομαι για σένα, φιλάκια...

----------


## amelie74

\'Ολγα μου δεν εχω λόγια...

απ\' τα πιο υπεροχα, αισιοδοξα και με βαθος μηνυματα που εχω διαβασει!

μπραβο, μπραβο και ξανα μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

rainandwind,arsi,alobar,narnia,amelie σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ..

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

μπράβο Όλγάκι. κι εμένα σήμερα ο νιογέννητος Αριστείδης κλείνει τους 5 μήνες του. μεγαλώνει σιγά-σιγά κι αρχίζει να μαθαίνει τι παίζει γύρω του κάθε στιγμή. μαθαίνει ότι η ζωή, ο κόσμος, οι άνθρωποι είναι αυτοί που είναι, μαθαίνει να αποδεχεται και ν΄απορρίπτει, μαθαίνει να χαίρεται βαθιά αλλά και να λυπάται βαθιά, μαθαίνει ότι κάθετι που θα του τύχει, είτε καλό είτε κακό, στο φινάλε θα του έχει δώσει κάτι για να προχωρήσει παραπέρα. κυρίως όμως μαθαίνει \"με ποιό τρόπο να μαθαίνει\" και να χαίρεται για ότι ανακαλύπτει. \"να ονειρεύεται χωρίς να είναι δούλος των ονείρων\" κι όταν κάτι δεν του βγαίνει να ξέρει καλά, πως ότι δεν του βγήκε σήμερα μπορεί να του βγεί αύριο ή και ποτέ. και τότε να μπορεί ανασηκώνοντας τους ώμους να λέει στον ορίζοντα \"ε, και;\" και να πίνει τον καφέ του στο μπαλκόνι ατενίζοντας τους ανθρώπου που κι αυτοί πορεύονται μαζί του σε παράλληλη τροχιά. ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΜΑΣ, ΟΡΈ!!!!!

----------


## Alobar

... και καλημέρα μας καλέ!...

:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

πάει καιρός, ε; είμαι καθαρός από αλκοόλ 6 μήνε και 17 ημέρες. κι αυτή μου η πορεία, από τον Ιούλιο και δώθε, ήταν πολύ μοναχική αλλά αφάνταστα μαχητική! έχω και 3 μέρες να καπνίσω, λίγα νευράκια, αλλά εντάξει έργο που έχουμε ξαναδεί.....χθες, πήγα να εισπράξω πάλι απογοητεύση από κάποιο άτομο. ένιωσα ότι με ισοπέδωσε, με όλους όσους ο ίδιος παραδεχόταν ότι δεν τον βοηθούν στην ανάρρωση του. σα να μιλούσε με όλους όσους ήταν στο δωμάτιο χθες με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο όλους αυτούς τους μήνες. βέβαια, είπε \"ευχαριστώ κάποιο μέλος γιατί μου στάθηκε κάπως ξεχωριστά από τα άλλα μέλη όλο αυτό το διάστημα\". κι από εδώ πάνε κι άλλοι. λοιπόν, δεν γίνεται άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση. τι θέλω, να οδηγηθώ ξανά σε υποτροπή, κι αυτή τη φορά ίσως και τελεσίδικη; δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα, πιο εξευτελιστικό και πιό χυδαίο να σε έχει ο άλλος δεδομένο! να ξέρει ότι όποτε του γουστάρει θα σε πάρει τηλέφωνο κι εσύ θα είσαι εκεί για να το σηκώσεις και να ακούσεις από τη μεγαλύτερη εξυπνάδα του, μέχρις ότι βλακεία βάλει ο νους. κάθε μέρα που περνάει δικαιολογώ όλο και λιγότερο και συμπεριφορές και ανθρώπους! \"είναι άρρωστος\", \"έχει σχιζοφρένεια\", \"έχει κατάθλιψη\", \"έχει....έχει...έχει...\". όλα είναι τελικά θέμα αποδοχής. όλα είναι θέμα του πόση θέληση έχεις για να ζήσεις. αποδοχή: ο κόσμος είναι αυτός που είναι, δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ αλλά καλούμαι να ζήσω μέσα σε αυτόν και με αυτόν, αλλιώς ας πάω να φουντάρω στο Θερμαϊκό ή όπου αλλού. θέληση να ζήσω σημαίνει -για μένα- ότι θα κάνω τα πάντα, μα τα πάντα για να επιβιώσω. στο κάτω της γραφής οι περισσότεροι αυτό δεν κάνουν; τώρα το έμαθα καλά: η ζωή -καλώς ή κακώς, δεν με αφορά- είναι μια ΣΧΕΣΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΩΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΓΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΗ ΒΙΑ! από τη στιγμή που το απόδεχτηκα, κατανόησα ότι το να ζήσω ή όχι και το πως θα ζήσω ήταν κατά 99/100 στο χέρι μου! θέλω και πρέπει να ζήσω κατά πως καταλαβαίνω εγώ την έννοια \"ζω\" και \"ζωή\". ότι μου σταθεί εμπόδιο σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια, ακόμα και άθελα του -σημασία έχει το αποτέλεσμα, ΠΟΤΕ Η ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ!- θα πυροβοληθεί στο κεφάλι, για σιγουριά ότι δεν θα το ξανασηκώσει για να μου χαλάσει την όποια ωραία μου γαλήνη! στο ένα χέρι το συναίσθημα και στο άλλο η λογική. κι αυτά τα δύο, για κανένα λόγο δεν πρέπει να ξανασυναντηθούν. για να μη ξαναπιώ, για να μη ξανακαπνίσω, για να μη ξανακλάψω, για να μη ξαναματώσω, για να μη ξανανιώσω τη ξεφτιλα του ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ!!! καλημερούδια!

----------


## keep_walking

> πάει καιρός, ε; είμαι καθαρός από αλκοόλ 6 μήνε και 17 ημέρες. κι αυτή μου η πορεία, από τον Ιούλιο και δώθε, ήταν πολύ μοναχική αλλά αφάνταστα μαχητική! έχω και 3 μέρες να καπνίσω, λίγα νευράκια, αλλά εντάξει έργο που έχουμε ξαναδεί.....χθες, πήγα να εισπράξω πάλι απογοητεύση από κάποιο άτομο. ένιωσα ότι με ισοπέδωσε, με όλους όσους ο ίδιος παραδεχόταν ότι δεν τον βοηθούν στην ανάρρωση του. σα να μιλούσε με όλους όσους ήταν στο δωμάτιο χθες με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο όλους αυτούς τους μήνες. βέβαια, είπε \"ευχαριστώ κάποιο μέλος γιατί μου στάθηκε κάπως ξεχωριστά από τα άλλα μέλη όλο αυτό το διάστημα\". κι από εδώ πάνε κι άλλοι. λοιπόν, δεν γίνεται άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση. τι θέλω, να οδηγηθώ ξανά σε υποτροπή, κι αυτή τη φορά ίσως και τελεσίδικη; δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα, πιο εξευτελιστικό και πιό χυδαίο να σε έχει ο άλλος δεδομένο! να ξέρει ότι όποτε του γουστάρει θα σε πάρει τηλέφωνο κι εσύ θα είσαι εκεί για να το σηκώσεις και να ακούσεις από τη μεγαλύτερη εξυπνάδα του, μέχρις ότι βλακεία βάλει ο νους. κάθε μέρα που περνάει δικαιολογώ όλο και λιγότερο και συμπεριφορές και ανθρώπους! \"είναι άρρωστος\", \"έχει σχιζοφρένεια\", \"έχει κατάθλιψη\", \"έχει....έχει...έχει...\". όλα είναι τελικά θέμα αποδοχής. όλα είναι θέμα του πόση θέληση έχεις για να ζήσεις. αποδοχή: ο κόσμος είναι αυτός που είναι, δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ αλλά καλούμαι να ζήσω μέσα σε αυτόν και με αυτόν, αλλιώς ας πάω να φουντάρω στο Θερμαϊκό ή όπου αλλού. θέληση να ζήσω σημαίνει -για μένα- ότι θα κάνω τα πάντα, μα τα πάντα για να επιβιώσω. στο κάτω της γραφής οι περισσότεροι αυτό δεν κάνουν; τώρα το έμαθα καλά: η ζωή -καλώς ή κακώς, δεν με αφορά- είναι μια ΣΧΕΣΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΩΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΓΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΗ ΒΙΑ! από τη στιγμή που το απόδεχτηκα, κατανόησα ότι το να ζήσω ή όχι και το πως θα ζήσω ήταν κατά 99/100 στο χέρι μου! θέλω και πρέπει να ζήσω κατά πως καταλαβαίνω εγώ την έννοια \"ζω\" και \"ζωή\". ότι μου σταθεί εμπόδιο σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια, ακόμα και άθελα του -σημασία έχει το αποτέλεσμα, ΠΟΤΕ Η ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ!- θα πυροβοληθεί στο κεφάλι, για σιγουριά ότι δεν θα το ξανασηκώσει για να μου χαλάσει την όποια ωραία μου γαλήνη! στο ένα χέρι το συναίσθημα και στο άλλο η λογική. κι αυτά τα δύο, για κανένα λόγο δεν πρέπει να ξανασυναντηθούν. για να μη ξαναπιώ, για να μη ξανακαπνίσω, για να μη ξανακλάψω, για να μη ξαναματώσω, για να μη ξανανιώσω τη ξεφτιλα του ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ!!! καλημερούδια!




Οργισμενο μηνυμα και καταλαβαινω την λογικη αλλα οχι δεν ειναι η ζωη ετσι και το ξερεις,δεν ειμαστε μονο μοναδες,ζωη σημαινει και \"μοιρασμα\" στη σωστη παντα \"δοσολογια\" και οχι ενα αγωνας επιβιωσης απλως.
Αλλωστε το αποδεικνυουμε και οι δυο ποσταροντας τις σκεψεις μας στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ για να διαβαστουμε απο τους συνανθρωπους μας...για να μοιραστουμε σκεψεις και συναισθηματα στα οποια δεν εχει λογικη η \"μηχανικη\" επιβιωση.
Καλημερα και απο μενα:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_
> πάει καιρός, ε; είμαι καθαρός από αλκοόλ 6 μήνε και 17 ημέρες. κι αυτή μου η πορεία, από τον Ιούλιο και δώθε, ήταν πολύ μοναχική αλλά αφάνταστα μαχητική! έχω και 3 μέρες να καπνίσω, λίγα νευράκια, αλλά εντάξει έργο που έχουμε ξαναδεί.....χθες, πήγα να εισπράξω πάλι απογοητεύση από κάποιο άτομο. ένιωσα ότι με ισοπέδωσε, με όλους όσους ο ίδιος παραδεχόταν ότι δεν τον βοηθούν στην ανάρρωση του. σα να μιλούσε με όλους όσους ήταν στο δωμάτιο χθες με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο όλους αυτούς τους μήνες. βέβαια, είπε \"ευχαριστώ κάποιο μέλος γιατί μου στάθηκε κάπως ξεχωριστά από τα άλλα μέλη όλο αυτό το διάστημα\". κι από εδώ πάνε κι άλλοι. λοιπόν, δεν γίνεται άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση. τι θέλω, να οδηγηθώ ξανά σε υποτροπή, κι αυτή τη φορά ίσως και τελεσίδικη; δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα, πιο εξευτελιστικό και πιό χυδαίο να σε έχει ο άλλος δεδομένο! να ξέρει ότι όποτε του γουστάρει θα σε πάρει τηλέφωνο κι εσύ θα είσαι εκεί για να το σηκώσεις και να ακούσεις από τη μεγαλύτερη εξυπνάδα του, μέχρις ότι βλακεία βάλει ο νους. κάθε μέρα που περνάει δικαιολογώ όλο και λιγότερο και συμπεριφορές και ανθρώπους! \"είναι άρρωστος\", \"έχει σχιζοφρένεια\", \"έχει κατάθλιψη\", \"έχει....έχει...έχει...\". όλα είναι τελικά θέμα αποδοχής. όλα είναι θέμα του πόση θέληση έχεις για να ζήσεις. αποδοχή: ο κόσμος είναι αυτός που είναι, δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ αλλά καλούμαι να ζήσω μέσα σε αυτόν και με αυτόν, αλλιώς ας πάω να φουντάρω στο Θερμαϊκό ή όπου αλλού. θέληση να ζήσω σημαίνει -για μένα- ότι θα κάνω τα πάντα, μα τα πάντα για να επιβιώσω. στο κάτω της γραφής οι περισσότεροι αυτό δεν κάνουν; τώρα το έμαθα καλά: η ζωή -καλώς ή κακώς, δεν με αφορά- είναι μια ΣΧΕΣΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΩΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΓΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΗ ΒΙΑ! από τη στιγμή που το απόδεχτηκα, κατανόησα ότι το να ζήσω ή όχι και το πως θα ζήσω ήταν κατά 99/100 στο χέρι μου! θέλω και πρέπει να ζήσω κατά πως καταλαβαίνω εγώ την έννοια \"ζω\" και \"ζωή\". ότι μου σταθεί εμπόδιο σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια, ακόμα και άθελα του -σημασία έχει το αποτέλεσμα, ΠΟΤΕ Η ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ!- θα πυροβοληθεί στο κεφάλι, για σιγουριά ότι δεν θα το ξανασηκώσει για να μου χαλάσει την όποια ωραία μου γαλήνη! στο ένα χέρι το συναίσθημα και στο άλλο η λογική. κι αυτά τα δύο, για κανένα λόγο δεν πρέπει να ξανασυναντηθούν. για να μη ξαναπιώ, για να μη ξανακαπνίσω, για να μη ξανακλάψω, για να μη ξαναματώσω, για να μη ξανανιώσω τη ξεφτιλα του ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ!!! καλημερούδια!



συμφωνω με τον κιπ,βγαζεις πολλη οργη,συμφωνω και με το οτι η ζωη ειναι μοιρασμα συναισθηματων..
καθε μερα δινουμε στους αλλους και παιρνουμε απο αυτους
καποιες φορες ισως μονο δινουμε
αλλες ισως μονο παιρνουμε...
αυτη η αλληλοανταποδωση συναισθηματων και σκεψεων κανει τη ζωη ομορφη..

----------


## RainAndWind

Αριστείδη,κανένας με τη στάση του δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να σε \"ισοπεδώσει\" και η απειλή που νιώθουμε να εμπεριέχουν οι συμπεριφορές των άλλων έγκειται στο ότι μάθαμε να τη συνδέουμε στο μυαλό μας καταυτόν τον τρόπο.

Να κάνω μία υπόθεση.Σε ομάδες,αναδύονται τέτοιας υφής θέματα,διεκδίκησης των πρωτείων,υποτίμησης ή αυτοεπιβεβαίωσης και θα πρέπει να μάθεις να μην σε ακουμπά προσωπικά η κάθε στάση ενός μέλους,για να μη νιώθεις αυτό τον άγονο θυμό.Μπορεί να αισθάνεσαι πως είναι γόνιμος,και στοιχείο που σου προσθέτει κάτι στον αγώνα για επιβίωση,αλλά εάν το δεις διαφορετικά,θα κατανοήσεις πως προέρχεται από δικούς σου φόβους ο θυμός,όχι από τη στάση των άλλων.Αν αισθάνεσαι πως σε χειραγωγούν,ή πως σε υποτιμούν,πέστο,χωρίς υπεκφυγές και χωρίς θυμό.Αν λοιπόν το τηλέφωνο δε θες να το σηκώσεις,μην το σηκώνεις.Αν θες να το σηκώσεις,να το σηκώνεις.Αλλά να ξέρεις το γιατί και να το εκφράζεις,καθαρά,να μην το αφήνεις να σε θυμώνει ένα ντρινγκ του τηλεφώνου.Δε σε απειλεί,εσύ ορίζεις τι θες και τι δε θες στη ζωή σου.:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

ζούμε μαζί. επιδρούμε ο ένας στον άλλο και αντιδρούμε ο ένας στον άλλο. αγκαλιασμένοι μπαίνουμε στην αρένα. αλλά, ο καθένας σταυρώνεται μόνος του!
δεν είμαι θυμωμένος, λίγο πικραμένος ίσως, αλλά η αποδοχή που έχω κάνει για το σήμερα μου και τη ζωή, πήρε πολύ κόπο και πολύ χρόνο. χτίστηκε πέτρα πέτρα, γέλιο γέλιο, δάκρυ δάκρυ. η σημερινή μου ζωή και σκέψη είναι δημιούργημα όχι μόνο δικό μου, αλλά και των άλλων. όλων των άλλων. φυσικά και δεν θα πάψω να βλέπω ψηλά, να ανεβαίνω ψηλά σα τη φλόγα. (άνθρωπος= άνω+θρώσκω). αυτό δεν αλλάζει. τα μόνα που αλλάζουν για άλλη μια φορά, είναι οι συμπεριφορές και οι στόχοι. 
ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις σας. είναι μυγδαλιά στο χειμώνα. θα τη κρατήσω ζεστή και ανθισμένη τούτη τη μυγδαλιά, σε πείσμα των καλλικάντζαρων που παραμονεύουν παντού! νάστε καλά!!

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_
> πάει καιρός, ε; είμαι καθαρός από αλκοόλ 6 μήνε και 17 ημέρες. κι αυτή μου η πορεία, από τον Ιούλιο και δώθε, ήταν πολύ μοναχική αλλά αφάνταστα μαχητική! έχω και 3 μέρες να καπνίσω, λίγα νευράκια, αλλά εντάξει έργο που έχουμε ξαναδεί.....χθες, πήγα να εισπράξω πάλι απογοητεύση από κάποιο άτομο. ένιωσα ότι με ισοπέδωσε, με όλους όσους ο ίδιος παραδεχόταν ότι δεν τον βοηθούν στην ανάρρωση του. σα να μιλούσε με όλους όσους ήταν στο δωμάτιο χθες με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο όλους αυτούς τους μήνες. βέβαια, είπε \"ευχαριστώ κάποιο μέλος γιατί μου στάθηκε κάπως ξεχωριστά από τα άλλα μέλη όλο αυτό το διάστημα\". κι από εδώ πάνε κι άλλοι. λοιπόν, δεν γίνεται άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση. τι θέλω, να οδηγηθώ ξανά σε υποτροπή, κι αυτή τη φορά ίσως και τελεσίδικη; δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα, πιο εξευτελιστικό και πιό χυδαίο να σε έχει ο άλλος δεδομένο! να ξέρει ότι όποτε του γουστάρει θα σε πάρει τηλέφωνο κι εσύ θα είσαι εκεί για να το σηκώσεις και να ακούσεις από τη μεγαλύτερη εξυπνάδα του, μέχρις ότι βλακεία βάλει ο νους. κάθε μέρα που περνάει δικαιολογώ όλο και λιγότερο και συμπεριφορές και ανθρώπους! \"είναι άρρωστος\", \"έχει σχιζοφρένεια\", \"έχει κατάθλιψη\", \"έχει....έχει...έχει...\". όλα είναι τελικά θέμα αποδοχής. όλα είναι θέμα του πόση θέληση έχεις για να ζήσεις. αποδοχή: ο κόσμος είναι αυτός που είναι, δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ αλλά καλούμαι να ζήσω μέσα σε αυτόν και με αυτόν, αλλιώς ας πάω να φουντάρω στο Θερμαϊκό ή όπου αλλού. θέληση να ζήσω σημαίνει -για μένα- ότι θα κάνω τα πάντα, μα τα πάντα για να επιβιώσω. στο κάτω της γραφής οι περισσότεροι αυτό δεν κάνουν; τώρα το έμαθα καλά: η ζωή -καλώς ή κακώς, δεν με αφορά- είναι μια ΣΧΕΣΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΩΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΓΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΗ ΒΙΑ! από τη στιγμή που το απόδεχτηκα, κατανόησα ότι το να ζήσω ή όχι και το πως θα ζήσω ήταν κατά 99/100 στο χέρι μου! θέλω και πρέπει να ζήσω κατά πως καταλαβαίνω εγώ την έννοια \"ζω\" και \"ζωή\". ότι μου σταθεί εμπόδιο σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια, ακόμα και άθελα του -σημασία έχει το αποτέλεσμα, ΠΟΤΕ Η ΠΡΟΘΕΣΗ!- θα πυροβοληθεί στο κεφάλι, για σιγουριά ότι δεν θα το ξανασηκώσει για να μου χαλάσει την όποια ωραία μου γαλήνη! στο ένα χέρι το συναίσθημα και στο άλλο η λογική. κι αυτά τα δύο, για κανένα λόγο δεν πρέπει να ξανασυναντηθούν. για να μη ξαναπιώ, για να μη ξανακαπνίσω, για να μη ξανακλάψω, για να μη ξαναματώσω, για να μη ξανανιώσω τη ξεφτιλα του ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ!!! καλημερούδια!


\'... χθες, πήγα να εισπράξω πάλι απογοητεύση από κάποιο άτομο. ένιωσα ότι με ισοπέδωσε, με όλους όσους ο ίδιος παραδεχόταν ότι δεν τον βοηθούν στην ανάρρωση του. σα να μιλούσε με όλους όσους ήταν στο δωμάτιο χθες με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο όλους αυτούς τους μήνες. βέβαια, είπε \"ευχαριστώ κάποιο μέλος γιατί μου στάθηκε κάπως ξεχωριστά από τα άλλα μέλη όλο αυτό το διάστημα\". κι από εδώ πάνε κι άλλοι...\'

Αρούκο καλημέρα. Αναφέρεσαι σαφώς στην αυτοαποκαλούμενη \'ομάδα\', που πολύ θα ήθελε να την κάνει έτσι ο Θεός - :) - αλλά απέχει έτη φωτός από την έννοια της ομάδας στην πράξη. Τα έχουμε πει πολλές φορές αυτά, σε σημείο που να μου είναι κουραστικό και μηδαμινής σημασίας το όλο θέμα, όταν μάλιστα είσαι σε θέση να βλέπεις ο ίδιος να σου αποδεικνύεται το αυταπόδεικτο. Προς τί η ανάγκη σου για αυτοεπιβεβαίωση λοιπόν μέσα από ανθρώπους που γνωρίζεις ότι δεν είναι στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος με σένα; Σε έχω αφήσει να με γνωρίσεις αρκετά, οπότε δεν απορείς που στα λέω ευθέως και ως έχουν. Ο βασικότερος άλλωστε λόγος που δε με \'σήκωνε\' η παρέα των, που έχει παραλλάξει από συμπεριφορές μέχρι αξίες και αρχές κατά τον τρόπο που τους βολεύει και εξυπηρετεί μόνο. Πήγες λοιπόν να εισπράξεις τί; Μόνος σου έχεις παραδεχτεί μετά απ\' τις ατελείωτες συζητήσεις μας, ότι οι περισσότεροι εκεί το μόνο που έχουν κάνει στη ζωή τους είναι να πίνουν. Αγνοούν τις έννοιες της φιλίας, της επικοινωνίας, των ιδανικών και η λίστα είναι ατελείωτη. Και μη παραβλέπεις ότι οι περισσότεροι έμαθαν να πίνουν με τα λεφτά των άλλων και χωρίς ποτέ στην πραγματικότητα να έχουν ριψοκινδυνέψει δικά τους κεκτημένα. Τί παραπάνω να έπαιρνες από έναν άνθρωπο που μεταφράζει τη ζωή και τους ανθρώπους μόνο με το χρήμα; Που το μόνο που ήξερε να κάνει ήταν να κερνάει γκόμενες στα μπαράκια, και να μεταφράζει ο ίδιος την αξία του σε αριθμούς μπουκαλιών; Απ\' τη μια ισχυρίζεται ότι το \'πρόγραμμα\' δε του κάνει, αλλά απ\' την άλλη ψεύδεται με το να τους \'ευχαριστεί\', συντηρώντας και αυτός μια \'φούσκα\' αυτούπαρξης. Ξέρεις τί εννοώ Αριστείδη μου; Ότι πάνε εκεί για να ισχυριστούν ότι αυτό που κάνουν είναι \'απεξάρτηση\'. Μόνο εκεί \'υπάρχουν\' όμως. Η απεξάρτηση είναι έξω απ το \'δωμάτιο\' όμως αλλά έξω είναι τα δύσκολα... γιατί απαιτείς λοιπόν παραπάνω πράγματα από ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για το τομάρι τους και οι συμπεριφορές τους είναι ίδιες με αυτές που είχαν όσο έπιναν;... ποιά είναι η αλλαγή τους;... το μόνο που εισπράττεις είναι άρνηση, γιατί ζηλεύουν τη δική σου βελτίωση και γιατί οι ίδιοι αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν ο,τιδήποτε είναι κόντρα στη θεωρία τους... λογικό και επόμενο, όταν θεωρούν πως έχει \'καεί\' ο εγκέφαλός τους και είναι όλοι \'άρρωστοι\'... τεμπέληδες είναι που απλά σταμάτησαν να πίνουν... δε τα έχουμε πει τόσες φορές;...

\'... λοιπόν, δεν γίνεται άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση. τι θέλω, να οδηγηθώ ξανά σε υποτροπή, κι αυτή τη φορά ίσως και τελεσίδικη; δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα, πιο εξευτελιστικό και πιό χυδαίο να σε έχει ο άλλος δεδομένο! να ξέρει ότι όποτε του γουστάρει θα σε πάρει τηλέφωνο κι εσύ θα είσαι εκεί για να το σηκώσεις και να ακούσεις από τη μεγαλύτερη εξυπνάδα του, μέχρις ότι βλακεία βάλει ο νους. κάθε μέρα που περνάει δικαιολογώ όλο και λιγότερο και συμπεριφορές και ανθρώπους! \"είναι άρρωστος\", \"έχει σχιζοφρένεια\", \"έχει κατάθλιψη\", \"έχει....έχει...έχει...\". όλα είναι τελικά θέμα αποδοχής. όλα είναι θέμα του πόση θέληση έχεις για να ζήσεις. αποδοχή: ο κόσμος είναι αυτός που είναι, δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ αλλά καλούμαι να ζήσω μέσα σε αυτόν και με αυτόν, αλλιώς ας πάω να φουντάρω στο Θερμαϊκό ή όπου αλλού. θέληση να ζήσω σημαίνει -για μένα- ότι θα κάνω τα πάντα, μα τα πάντα για να επιβιώσω. στο κάτω της γραφής οι περισσότεροι αυτό δεν κάνουν;...\'

... γιατί ρίχνεις το μπαλάκι μιας ενδεχόμενης υποτροπής σου σε αυτούς;... είναι αποκλειστική ευθύνη σου, αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, κανείς δε μας αναγκάζει να κάνουμε τίποτα... σε πληροφορώ ότι υπάρχουν πολύ πιο \'εξευτελιστικά\' πράγματα απ\' αυτό που περιγράφεις. Συγγνώμη που θα στο πω, αλλά δεν έχεις βρει και τον ουσιαστικότερο τρόπο για να δικαιολογείς όλο και λιγότερο τους άλλους. Αν τον είχες βρει, δε θα θύμωνες πρώτον, και δε θα ένιωθες την ανούσια - κατ\' εμέ και χωρίς παρεξήγηση - ανάγκη να σου \'αναγνωρίζουν\' οι άλλοι την οιαδήποτε προσφορά σου. Όταν δε μας αρέσει ο κόσμος Αριστείδη, η μόνη επιλογή δεν είναι να πάμε να φουντάρουμε. Αυτό είναι το εύκολο. Το δύσκολο είναι να προσπαθούμε να τον αλλάξουμε ξεκινώντας από εμάς. Με συγχωρείς και πάλι, αλλά δε γίνεται \'καλύτερος\' κάποιος\' επειδή απλά σταμάτησε να πίνει. Εκεί μέσα, είδα ανθρώπους \'καθαρούς\' που είναι χειρότεροι χωρίς το πιώμα τους. Αν η ζωή είναι μόνο επιβίωση, γιατί σ\' ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ η αποδοχή σου απ\' τους άλλους; Κι αν τελικά αποφάσισες να κάνεις ό,τι και οι περισσότεροι, τότε ποιός ο λόγος να μη λειτουργείς όπως αυτοί;...

\'... στο ένα χέρι το συναίσθημα και στο άλλο η λογική. κι αυτά τα δύο, για κανένα λόγο δεν πρέπει να ξανασυναντηθούν. για να μη ξαναπιώ, για να μη ξανακαπνίσω, για να μη ξανακλάψω, για να μη ξαναματώσω, για να μη ξανανιώσω τη ξεφτιλα του ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ!!!...\'

... έχω την αίσθηση ότι \'πολύ κακό για το τίποτα\'... συναίσθημα και λογική είναι δυο διαφορετικά λειτουργικά που χρειάζεται να βρίσκονται σε ισορροπία... και για να βρίσκονται σε ισορροπία, χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς σε θέση τέτοια ώστε να επιτυγχάνεται η ισορροπία τους... Αριστείδη, η ζωή είναι προσωπικό ξόδεμα, κι όχι \'ταμπούρωμα\' πίσω από \'μη\'... αυτό κρύβει φόβο... νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι πολύ δουλειά ακόμη καθώς περιστρέφεσαι γύρω απ\' τον εαυτό σου σα να είσαι το κέντρο της γης... η ανάγκη σου να περιφρουρηθείς και να υψώσεις τείχη, δείχνει ότι φοβάσαι να αναλωθείς... επέτρεψέ μου να σου πω, ότι εφόσον η οικονομική σου κατάσταση στο επιτρέπει, είναι μάλλον καλύτερα να βρεις άλλα ενδιαφέροντα και ανθρώπους... ξοδέψου λίγο, κάνε εθελοντισμό. Προσωπικά γνωρίζεις ότι αν και εκπέμπω σε άλλες συχνότητες είμαι σε θέση να σε καταλάβω. Καιρός να αρχίσεις να νιώθεις την αληθινή ουσία της ύπαρξης, μέσα από πράξεις. Ένα χέρι σηκωμένο που \'μετράει\' μέρες \'καθαρότητας\' μέσα σε ένα χώρο υποκρισίας είναι πολύ εύκολο. Αλλά καθόλου αποδοτικό. Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις...

:)

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

καλημέρα. ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις κουβέντες τούτες. ίσως κάποια μου λόγια δεν έγιναν και τόσο κατανοητά. να αλλάξω τον κόσμο....κάτι τέτοιο, για μένα, αγγίζει τα όρια της πολιτικής και δεν είναι θέμα του φόρουμ. εν ολίγοις...ο κόσμος δεν αλλάζει με το να έχει την ίδια βαρύτητα η ψήφος η δική μου με της θειάς Μαγδάλως που υπογράφει με σταυρό. κάποια σύνολα ανθρώπων χρειάζονται την αλλαγή να τους έρθει \"από τα πάνω\". αυτά, και δεν θα επανέλθω ξανά στα περί αλλαγής κόσμου. η αντίληψη που θεμελίωσα καλά μετά την υποτροπή μου είναι η εξής απλή: \"ζωή δεν είναι αυτό που θέλω, δεν θα είναι ίσως ποτέ αυτό που θέλω. ζωή είναι αυτό που έχω και καλά θα κάνω να το εκτιμήσω ή να το αφήσω.!\". επίσης πιστεύω ακράδαντα -κι αυτό οι άνθρωποι που αγωνίστηκαν πολύ μου το έμαθαν- ότι σε αυτή τη πραγματικότητα, καλώς ή κακώς, για να κερδίσεις ένα πρέπει να δώσεις δέκα. αλλα επειδή πολύ συχνά λειτουργώ σα κακομαθημένο μικρό παιδί, έχω την τάση να το ξεχνάω. ένας από τους λόγους που έπινα ήταν και αυτός. γιατί δεν είχα αυτά που θέλω όταν τα ήθελα. τώρα ξέρω. όσο για αποδοχή από τους άλλους, ναι μπορεί και να τη θέλω ως ένα βαθμό. ειλικρινά τώρα, ποιός δε τη θέλει καθόλου; άλλωστε ο άνθρωπος για να ζήσει μόνος του πρέπει να είναι ή ζώο ή θεός. και ξέρετε κάτι: πιστεύω ότι η αλήθεια είναι εκεί έξω, στο δρόμο, στην αυτενέργεια, στη συνεχή πορεία. χθες κατάλαβα από κάποιο γεγονός πως βλέπω εγώ τα όρια μου και πως πρέπει αυτά να διαφυλάσσονται: κάποιος χθες ξερίζωσε κάποια φυτά από τη ζαρντινιέρα της οικοδομής. παραμόνεψα στο σκοτάδι μήπως έρθει και για τα υπόλοιπα. κρατούσα ένα μπουκάλι στο χέρι. θα του το πετούσα από ψηλά και από την ασφάλεια του σκοτεινού μου μπαλκονιού. πριν λίγο καιρό θα τον έπιανα και θα του μιλούσα για το καλό του πράσινου στη πόλη. χαμένος χρόνος. κάποιος ίσως κι εγώ- αφιέρωσε χρόνο, χρήμα, δουλεια για να φυτέψει κάτι, να δημιουργήσει κάτι. κι έρχεσαι εσύ και το ακυρώνεις με μια σου κίνηση; ποιός είσαι ρε φίλε; για αυτό λοιπόν, είναι απλό, θα φας ξύλο! τη δική μου ζαρντινιέρα δε θα τη ξαναγγίξεις. γιατί έμαθα να διαφυλάττω ότι αγαπώ. κι έμαθα ότι κάθε μέσο που χρησιμεύει σε αυτή τη διαφύλαξη είναι θεμιτό κι ευλογημένο. σε αυτή τη περίπτωση \"ο σκοπός είναι τα ίδια τα μέσα\". και για τη διαφύλαξη της ψυχής μου έκανα να ισχύσει η ρήση του Λένιν για τη διαφύλαξη της επανάστασης: \"τον εχθρό θα τον νικήσουμε με τα ίδια του τα όπλα. θα μπούμε \"μέσα\". θα μάθουμε τους κανόνες λειτουργίας του. θα μάθουμε να κατασκευάζουμε τα όπλα του και να τα χρησιμοποιούμε για μας. με λιγα λόγια, ο εχθρός θα μας δώσει το σκοινί για να τον κρεμάσουμε\". δεν είναι απλό μωρέ; φιλάκια σε όλους!

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

και κάτι που μόλις θυμήθηκα: \"ζούμε μαζί. επιδρούμε ο ένας στον άλλο κι αντιδρούμε ο ένας στον άλλο. αγκαλιασμένοι μπαίνουμε στην αρένα. αλλά σταυρώνεται ο καθένας μόνος του!\"

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_
> και κάτι που μόλις θυμήθηκα: \"ζούμε μαζί. επιδρούμε ο ένας στον άλλο κι αντιδρούμε ο ένας στον άλλο. αγκαλιασμένοι μπαίνουμε στην αρένα. αλλά σταυρώνεται ο καθένας μόνος του!\"


φτου, το είχα ξαναγράψει. καλώς το αλτσχάιμερ!!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ_
> ........ χθες κατάλαβα από κάποιο γεγονός πως βλέπω εγώ τα όρια μου και πως πρέπει αυτά να διαφυλάσσονται: κάποιος χθες ξερίζωσε κάποια φυτά από τη ζαρντινιέρα της οικοδομής. παραμόνεψα στο σκοτάδι μήπως έρθει και για τα υπόλοιπα. κρατούσα ένα μπουκάλι στο χέρι. *θα του το πετούσα από ψηλά και από την ασφάλεια του σκοτεινού μου μπαλκονιού.* πριν λίγο καιρό θα τον έπιανα και θα του μιλούσα για το καλό του πράσινου στη πόλη. χαμένος χρόνος. κάποιος ίσως κι εγώ- αφιέρωσε χρόνο, χρήμα, δουλεια για να φυτέψει κάτι, να δημιουργήσει κάτι. κι έρχεσαι εσύ και το ακυρώνεις με μια σου κίνηση; ποιός είσαι ρε φίλε; για αυτό λοιπόν, είναι απλό, θα φας ξύλο! τη δική μου ζαρντινιέρα δε θα τη ξαναγγίξεις. γιατί έμαθα να διαφυλάττω ότι αγαπώ. *κι έμαθα ότι κάθε μέσο που χρησιμεύει σε αυτή τη διαφύλαξη είναι θεμιτό κι ευλογημένο.* σε αυτή τη περίπτωση \"ο σκοπός είναι τα ίδια τα μέσα\". και για τη διαφύλαξη της ψυχής μου έκανα να ισχύσει η ρήση του Λένιν για τη διαφύλαξη της επανάστασης: \"τον εχθρό θα τον νικήσουμε με τα ίδια του τα όπλα. θα μπούμε \"μέσα\". θα μάθουμε τους κανόνες λειτουργίας του. θα μάθουμε να κατασκευάζουμε τα όπλα του και να τα χρησιμοποιούμε για μας. με λιγα λόγια, ο εχθρός θα μας δώσει το σκοινί για να τον κρεμάσουμε\". δεν είναι απλό μωρέ; φιλάκια σε όλους!


για κατσε βρε Αριστειδη
επειδη δηλαδη ενας επιπολαιος η και βλακας η και κακοβουλος αποφασισε να αγνοησει την προσπαθεια σου να φυτεψεις την ζαρντινιερα, εσυ,ο οικολογος, ο ευαισθητος, ο δικαιος, αποφασιζεις οτι η ποινη ειναι ο τραυματισμος μεχρι θανατου? ποιος εισαι?ο βασιλιας της ζουγκλας? το ξερεις οτι ενα μπουκαλι απο ψηλα θα μπορουσε και να σκοτωσει εναν ανθρωπο και με ολη σου την συνεση αποφασιζεις ,οτι εφοσον ο χ αγνοησε την αγαπη σου για τα φυτα και την προθεση σου να φυτεψεις την ζαρντινιερα, αξιζει να παθει ΤΟ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ, χωρις ελεος?
πως μπορεις να ελεγξεις τι ζημια θα του προκαλεσει το μπουκαλι απο ψηλα? να σου πω εγω, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ!
εκει εχεις καταληξει λοιπον αντιμετωπιζοντας την αναλγησια μερικων????(πολλων)
σορι αλλα η δικαιοσυνη σου με τρομαζει . μηπως να το ξανασκεφτοσουν?

εχω την αισθηση οτι εχεις κρατημενο θυμο μεσα σου ΠΟΛΥ, που δεν αναλογει σε οσους δεν σεβονται τα φυτα.....μηπως να εβρισκες την αιτια αυτου του θυμου και να την αντιμετωπιζες αντι να παραμονευεις σε σκοτεινα ,μπαλκονια για να απονειμεις την δικαιοσυνη που σκαρφιστηκες?

----------


## RainAndWind

Αριστείδη,ποτέ οι αλλαγές που έρχονται από πάνω δεν είναι πραγματικά αλλαγές...Οι ουσιαστικές αλλαγές σε όλους μας,ατομικά αλλά και κοινωνικά,έρχονται πάντα από κάτω.
Είσαι αυστηρός και απαιτείς,ίσως γιατί όπως λες έτσι μεγάλωσες,σαν κακομαθημένο παιδί,αλλά θα σε βοηθούσε να σκεφτείς πως οι γύρω σου δε νιώθουν καμία υποχρέωση να σε σεβαστούν,όταν εσύ τον σεβασμό τον απαιτείς.Ο σεβασμός κερδίζεται Αριστείδη,δεν είναι κάτι που έρχεται επειδή χτυπάμε το πόδι κάτω και διατάζουμε\"ΔΩΣΤΟΝ ΜΟΥ ΡΕ\".Τον εμπνέουμε το σεβασμό,με τη στάση μας και το σύνολό μας.Αυτό που εισπράττουμε είναι που μας αξίζει σε κάθε στιγμή,να το θυμάσαι.

----------


## ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ

φοβάμαι ότι δεν έγινα και τόσο κατανοητός. δεν είναι κι εύκολο, όταν είσαι θυμωμένος να έχεις και καθαρό κεφάλι. το ξέρω! διαφωνώ ότι αυτό που εισπράτουμε είναι πάντα αυτό που μας αξίζει. κάποιες φορές, ναι, αλλά όχι πάντα. τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο, αυτό έχω συχνά τη τάση να το ξεχνώ, αλλά επανέρχομαι γρήγορα. δεν απαιτώ τίποτα πια. κι επιθυμώ όλο και λιγότερα. αλλά δεν μπορώ και να κάθομαι άπρακτος όταν κάποιος καταστρέφει κάτι που δεν μπορεί να φτιάξει. είναι άδικο. θα πρέπει ίσως να αδιαφορήσω και για αυτό; δε βαριέσαι μωρέ...τέλος πάντων. για την αρένα και τη σταύρωση δεν πήρα απάντηση. γιατί; σήμερα κάπνισα δύο τσιγάρα και λέω ότι το έχω κόψει. και με μένα θυμώνω. ίσως πιό πολύ από ότι με τους άλλους. τους άλλους δεν μπορώ να τους αλλάξω, κι ίσως και να μη χρειάζεται. δεν είμαι θεός αυτό είναι σίγουρο. αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ και δεν δικαιούμαι να βελτιώσω τη ζωή μου και πνευματικά και υλικά. οι θεωρίες και τα λόγια με κούρασαν. θεωρία που δεν τρέχει στο δρόμο είναι φάντασμα. και δεν πιστεύω σε φαντάσματα. προσπαθώ, να μη κρίνω όσο γίνεται το σκεπτικό των άλλων. αν είναι ευτυχισμένοι ή έστω ήσυχοι με αυτό μπράβο τους. αρκεί να μην ενοχλούν τους άλλους. τελειώνοντας. έπαψα εδώ και πολύ καιρό -Ιούνης του 2009- θα θεωρώ δεδομένο το οτιδήποτε. μήτε φίλοι, μήτε γνωστοί, μήτε θεωρίες αγάπες και λουλούδια, τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο και τίποτα δεν μου οφείλεται από αυτά. κι ακριβώς αυτή η πίστη-ότι τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο- με απελευθερώνει. και νιώθω πιό μόνος αλλά και πιό ασφαλής από ποτέ. η μοναξιά μπορεί να κρατήσει μπορεί και όχι. θα δείξει. μέχρις εκεί. αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα κρατήσει για πάντα. τίποτα δεν κρατάει για πάντα. στην ηλικία μου το ξέρω πια. δεν με φοβίζει το έργο που έχω ξαναδεί πολλές φορές. επανάληψη.όλα επανάληψη. τίποτα λιγότερο τίποτα περισσότερο. καλη νύχτα σε όλους μας με όνειρα γλυκά, πολύ γλυκά.

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλή σου νύχτα.:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

επαναφερω αυτο το θεμα μετα απο καιρο γιατι τα νευρα πανε να σπασουν!
μεχρι και τον οκτωβρη δουλευα τα πρωινα στο γραφειο του πατερα μου που ναι πολιτικος μηχανικος και το χει με ενα συναδελφο του,ο πατερας μου βγηκε στη συνταξη ομως ,και εγω συνεχιζω να δουλευω στο γραφει με το συναδελφο του με καποια λιγοτερα χρηματα.ειναι 2 βδομαδες τωρα που βρηκα και μια απογευματινη δουλεια γιατι θελω να νοικιασω μονη,ολα καλα μεχρι εκει δουλευω ομως 8-2.30 και μετα 4-9 ετσι δεν μου μενει χρονος για τιποτα ουτε ενα καφε να πιω η να παω μια βολτα,αξιζει τον κοπο ρε γαμωτοοοοοο?

----------


## γιώτα2

Αν σε βοηθάει να ξεχνιέσαι πιστεύω ναι.Αν νομίζεις ότι χάνεις πολλά απο την προσωπική σου ζωή, αν δεν έχεις απόλυτη ανάγκη τα επι πλέον χρήματα, αν νιώθεις ότι δεν θα σκεφτείς να καταφύγεις αλλού,και αν σε καταπονεί τόσο σωματικά και ψυχικά δεν αξίζει.Βασικά για μένα αξίζει μόνο για να μην εχεις το μυαλό σου στο θέμα που σε απασχολούσαι, απο εκεί και πέρα αν το διαχειρίζεσαι άνετα, η ζωή είναι μικρή για να μην χαιρόμαστε απλά πράγματα όπως μια βόλτα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Σιγουρα με βοηθαει να ξεχνιεμαι γυρναω σπιτι κανω ενα μπανιο και πεφτω στο κρεβατι,δεν μου μενει και τοσο χρονος να σκεφτομαι
.
Τωρα οσον αφορα τα επιπλεον χρηματα που χρειαζομαι για να νοικιασω και γι αυτο βρηκα και τη 2 δουλεια ειναι ενα μπερδεμα. Ο πατερας μου ,μου χει πει πως εαν νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να ανταπεξερθω στη 2 δουλεια να μου πληρωνει καποια εξοδα μηνιαιως ,αν θελω να μεινω μονη. Ο πατερας μου ομως , επισης δεν ξερει οτι το καμαρι του στα φοιτητικα του χρονια ειχε βγαλει πιστωτικες καρτουλες για να καλοπερναει τις οποιες ακομη πληρωνω και θα πληρωνω για πολυ ακομη.αυτο το εξοδο των πιστωτικων ειναι σχεδον το 1/3 του μισθου μου και ακομη πιο πολυ!οποτε ναι χρειαζομαι τα επιπλεον λεφτα αν θελω να φυγω απο το πατρικο μου.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> επισης δεν ξερει οτι το καμαρι του στα φοιτητικα του χρονια ειχε βγαλει πιστωτικες καρτουλες για να καλοπερναει τις οποιες ακομη πληρωνω και θα πληρωνω για πολυ ακομη.αυτο το εξοδο των πιστωτικων ειναι σχεδον το 1/3 του μισθου μου και ακομη πιο πολυ!οποτε ναι χρειαζομαι τα επιπλεον λεφτα αν θελω να φυγω απο το πατρικο μου.


Ωχ στην ίδια παγίδα πέσαμε ολγάκι.

Όσον αφορά για το αν αξίζει,εσύ πως νιώθεις ζώντας και τις 2 καταστάσεις?
Γιατί κάπου γράφεις πως τα νεύρα σου κοντεύουν να σπάσουν.
Είναι δύσκολο ωράριο ότι και να λέμε...
Απ\'την άλλη όμως πειρασμός και η κατάκτηση του να μείνεις μόνη.Πράγμα βέβαια που μπορεί να γίνει και πιο μελλοντικά και όταν θα ευνοούν οι συνθήκες πιο πολύ.


Κάνεις έναν αγώνα,μπράβο για ότι πέτυχες ως τώρα αλλά νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να είσαι προσεχτική και να μην υπερπιέσεις τον εαυτό σου.

Ξέρεις η υπερβολική δουλειά είναι κι αυτή μια φυγή απ\'την επαφή με τον εαυτό μας.Κάτι που πολέμησες κ κατάφερες αρκετά βγάζοντας το αλκοόλ απ\'τη ζωή σου.Δεν αξίζει πιστεύεις να αφιερώσεις λίγο πιο πολύ χρόνο σε σένα?Ε εντάξει κι εν τέλει τι έγινε,ένα διάστημα δέξου τη βοήθεια του πατέρα σου αν έχεις επίσης έντονη ανάγκη να μείνεις μόνη.
Γνώμη μου πάντα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

το να μεινω μονη μου νομιζω οτι θα μου κανει παρα πολυ καλο,με τους γονεις μου δεν εχω προβληματα στη συμβιωση αλλα νιωθω τοσο ομορφα οταν σκεφτομαι να μενω μονη μου σε καθαρα δικο μου χωρο στον οποιο θα μαι ελευθερη!γιατι ναι οσο και αρμονικη να ναι η συμβιωση νιωθω μια πιεση στα 27 μ πλεον.
νομιζω τελικα πως οσο και να με πιεζει το ωραριο της δουλειας αξιζρι τον κοπο για να χω το δικο μ σπιτακι:)

----------


## nature

olgaki,
συγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το θρεντ, και με το μέγεθός του θα χρειαστώ πολύ χρόνο που δεν τον έχω, οπότε σόρρυ αν δεν ταιριάζει αυτό που θα σου πω. 
Φυσικά, έχω διαβάσει κάποια ποστ σου και ξέρω μέσες- άκρες για τον αγώνα που έδωσες. 
Κόλλησα λίγο στα τελευταία ποστς σου με τις 2 δουλειές και τη διάθεση του πατέρα σου να βοηθήσει. 
Μήπως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα, αντί να σε βοηθά κάθε μήνα στο ενοίκιο του νέου σπιτιού, να σε βοηθήσει μια και έξω με την αποπληρωμή των καρτών? Εστω και με τη μορφή δανείου?
Πιστεύω πως έτσι θα νοιώθεις πολύ καλύτερα, παρά μήνας μπαίνει-μήνας βγαίνει να έρχεται η βοήθεια από τον πατέρα (που μπορεί να εμπεριέχει και μια μορφή εξουσίας στα μάτια σου), κάτι που σε φάση ανεξαρτητοποίησης δεν θα βοηθούσε.
Μου φαίνεται πως οι κάρτες είναι μεγάλος βραχνάς και είναι πολύ πικρό να δουλεύεις για αυτές και ίσως σ\' αυτή τη φάση σου, αυτή η πίκρα θα ήταν καλύτερα να περίσσευε. Χρειάζεσαι αέρα αισιοδοξίας για να χαρείς και να καθιερώσεις τις κατακτήσεις σου.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> Μήπως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα, αντί να σε βοηθά κάθε μήνα στο ενοίκιο του νέου σπιτιού, να σε βοηθήσει μια και έξω με την αποπληρωμή των καρτών? Εστω και με τη μορφή δανείου?
> Πιστεύω πως έτσι θα νοιώθεις πολύ καλύτερα, παρά μήνας μπαίνει-μήνας βγαίνει να έρχεται η βοήθεια από τον πατέρα (που μπορεί να εμπεριέχει και μια μορφή εξουσίας στα μάτια σου), κάτι που σε φάση ανεξαρτητοποίησης δεν θα βοηθούσε.
> Μου φαίνεται πως οι κάρτες είναι μεγάλος βραχνάς και είναι πολύ πικρό να δουλεύεις για αυτές και ίσως σ\' αυτή τη φάση σου, αυτή η πίκρα θα ήταν καλύτερα να περίσσευε. Χρειάζεσαι αέρα αισιοδοξίας για να χαρείς και να καθιερώσεις τις κατακτήσεις σου.


ναι αυτο θα ηταν η καλυτερη λυση με μονο κοστος τον εξαψαλμο που θα ακουσω,ομως απο την αλλη θα φυγει ενα τεραστιο βαρος απο πανω μου!

----------


## krino

επειδη ειμαι παθων με καρτες,
ειδα και επαθα για να ξεμπερδεψω.

Τις μαζεψα ολες σε μια και εκανα μεταφορα υπολοιπου.
Εδινα για 2 χρονια ενα σταθερο ποσο και τελικα ξεχρεωσα.

Φυσικα πηγα στη τραπεζα και εκοψα την καρτα,
παρολη την λυπη του υπαλληλου οτι δεν θα μπορει να μου τα τσιμπαει πλεον.
Σε συμβουλευω να κανεις το ιδιο.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι κατι εχω ακουσει για μεταφορα υπολοιπου,το πρωτο που θα κανω ομως ειναι η ακυρωση για να μην τις βλεπω!!!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> το πρωτο που θα κανω ομως ειναι η ακυρωση για να μην τις βλεπω!!!


Γίνεται ακύρωση χωρίς να ξεχρεωθούν πρώτα?
με καίει και μένα το ζήτημα.

----------


## krino

ακυρωση μπορεις να κανεις οποτε θες,
καρτας ομως, οχι χρεους...
:P:P

Το χρεος παραμενει,
και η πιο σωστη κινηση ειναι μεταφορα υπολοιπου,
η ακομα καλυτερα να μπορεις εξοφληση χρεους.

----------


## Ακροβατης

αρσι μου νομιζω πως ναι μπορεις να τις ακυρωσεις κανοντας διακανονισμο για το υπολοιπο της καθε καρτας.

----------


## krino

λαθος,
ακυρωση μπορεις να κανεις χωρις διακανονισμο.
Απλα η καρτα σου πλεον δεν δουλευει.


Το χρεος δεν εχει σχεση.

----------


## Ακροβατης

σοβαρα μιλας?παω αυριο πρωι κιολας!

----------


## Arsi

Γμτ η πιο καλή λύση είναι η μεταφορά υπολοίπου αλλά έχω χαμηλό εκκαθαριστικό κ προς το παρόν φαίνομαι και άνεργη.
Πήρα στην τράπεζα(μιλάμε για 3 κάρτες φουλαρισμένες) και δεν κάνουν διακανονισμό,κορόιδο είναι?(αφού τις πληρώνω κανονικά)

Θα ρωτήσω για ακύρωση λοιπόν(γιατί παρασύρομαι και τις ξαναχρεώνω..).
Τι καλά θα ήταν να ακυρωνόταν και το χρέος:P

----------


## Arsi

Πάντως δεν το ήξερα για την ακύρωση,θα είχα γλιτώσει πολλές παρεκτροπές.
Μπράβο ρε κρίνο που μας το είπες..
Βρήκα πρωινή δουλειά κι εγώ αύριο!

----------


## krino

εχεις δικαιωμα υπαναχωρησης της καρτας σου οποτε θες εσυ.

----------


## Ακροβατης

κρινο ειναι εδω να σε ρωτησω κατι?πηγα το πρωι οκ ακυρωσα τισ καρτες,δεν μου τις πηρανε ομως πισω,εγω θα μπορω τωρα που ναι ακυρωμενες να βαζω χρηματα και να τις πληρωνω στο μηχανημα η οχι?

----------


## krino

κανονικα επρεπε να στις κοψουν στα 4 με ψαλιδι....
Θεωρητικα δεν μπορεις να τις χρησιμοποιησεις, μιας και τις ακυρωσες,
αλλα αφου δεν στις εκοψαν δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω.

Το μονο που σκεφτομαι, ειναι οτι δεν στις εκοψαν μπας και τις ξαναενεργοποιησεις.
Γνωμη μου ειναι να τις κοψεις με ψαλιδι εσυ.
Οταν εχεις μια βομβα στα χερια σου, αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να την κανεις αχρηστη 100%.


Δυστυχως δεν μπορεις να κοντρολαρεις τιποτα, αν εχεις καρτα στα χερια σου,
για αυτο καταστρεψε τις, πριν σε καταστρεψουν εσενα.

Οσο για την πληρωμη μπορεις να βαζεις την δοση σου στο ταμειο.
Ομως αν εχεις επιτοκιο πανω απο 15% δεν θα ξεχρεωσεις ποτε σου,
κανε αμεσα μεταφορα υπολοιπου, αν ψαξεις θα βρεις με επιτοκιο 4-5%.


Αν θες περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες,
πες μου να σου στειλω αναλυτικο μυνημα στο που θα πας και τι θα κανεις.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ναι λογικα για αυτο δεν τις αχρηστεψαν!
στειλε μου για μεταφορα τι θα κανω¨μηπως και ξεχρεωσω ποτε!

----------


## nature

Εμένα μου στείλαν μια κάρτα στο σπίτι, χωρίς να την έχω ζητήσει ποτέ. Καπάκι μετά από μια βδομάδα ήρθε και η χρέωση, 30 ευρώ λέει για την ετήσια συνδρομή. Με το ζόρι να μας τα πάρουν. Εννοείται ότι δεν την χρησιμοποίησα και δεν θα πληρώσω για κάτι που δεν ζήτησα.
Ολγάκι, κόψε τις με ψαλίδι.
Αρκετά προβλήματα έχουμε. Ας μην φορτωνόμαστε και τον πλουτισμό των τραπεζών.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Εμένα μου στείλαν μια κάρτα στο σπίτι, χωρίς να την έχω ζητήσει ποτέ. Καπάκι μετά από μια βδομάδα ήρθε και η χρέωση, 30 ευρώ λέει για την ετήσια συνδρομή.


εαν υπογραψες κατα την παραλαβη,
τοτε την πατησες....

----------


## Ακροβατης

αν μπλεξεις παντως με πιστωτικες δυσκολα ξεμπλεκεις
θυμαμαι ειχα βγαλει τις πρωτες 2 για να κινουμαι πιο ανετα σαν φοιτητρια 
την 3 για να ξενεχρεωσω τις 1 και την 4 για να ξεχρεωσω τις υπολοιπες
στο τελος τα εκανα κουλουβαχατα και εμειναν ολες απληρωτες εδω και καμια τετραετια...
εντωμεταξυ αυτο το το περιεργο παλι να βγαζουν 4 πιστωτικες 4 διαφορετικες τραπεζες σε ενα φοιτητη χωρις εισοδημα μονο στην ελλαδα συμβαινει!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> εντωμεταξυ αυτο το το περιεργο παλι να βγαζουν 4 πιστωτικες 4 διαφορετικες τραπεζες σε ενα φοιτητη χωρις εισοδημα μονο στην ελλαδα συμβαινει!


Άντε ντε χωρίς εγγυητή,χωρίς τίποτα.Καλά αυτό μήπως είναι παράνομο?ή μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι?Που να φανταστεί κάποιος 18 χρονος-η που μπορεί να μπλέξει...

Εγώ δεν το έκανα ακόμη,θα δω μήπως κ κάνω τη μεταφορά με εγγυητή.Αν δεν τα καταφέρω θα κάνω ακύρωση.

----------


## Ακροβατης

επειδη ειμαι λιγο εως πολυ προληπτικη και ειδα οτι εχω 666 μυνηματα στελνω αυτο για να φυγει αυτος ο παλιοαριθμος,
μη μου δινετε σημασια:)

----------


## Alobar

... γουάτ;... αρ γιού σίριους;... εγώ βλέπω 1384 παιδάκι μου... μπα σε καλό σου...

:P

----------


## Ακροβατης

oxi sta minimata p esteila gia ta minimata tou thrad lew:)
wraia kseperasa to 666

----------


## Alobar

... ε είδες;... λάθος έκανες ρε... κι εγώ από τα χτε είχα στο νου μου να πάρω το Δημήτρη και σήμερα που του τηλεφώνησα ανακάλυψα ότι μίλησα με το Γιάννη... τά \'χει αυτά η ζωή ρε συ...

:D

----------


## Ακροβατης

:P:P:P:P
lol lol lol

----------


## Alobar

\'... Γιατί έχουμε μάθει να τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε τον συνάνθρωπο. Βλέπουμε κοντόφθαλμα και θέλουμε να περνάμε καλά εδώ και τώρα χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε πιο σφαιρικά τα πράγματα, αν αυτό που κάνουμε θα έχει αρνητικό αντίκτυπο στον διπλανό μας η στις μελλοντικές γενιές κλπ. Αυτές είναι οι νοοτροπίες που μας φάγαν και μας φτασαν εδώ που μας φτάσαν. Και δεν πιστεύω με τίποτα ότι αυτά τα κάνουν λίγοι πολιτικοί η μια διεφθαρμένη elite. Πιστεύω ότι αυτός είναι ο τρόπος συμπεριφοράς όλου του λαού και ότι όποιοι και αν βρισκόντουσαν σε θέσεις κλειδιά, τα ίδια θα καναν πανω-κατω.
Βάζω στοίχημα ότι αν αυτή την στιγμή δίναμε πολλά λεφτά σε οποιονδήποτε έλληνα με πενιχρό εισόδημα θα έκανε ακριβώς τα ίδια με αυτούς που βρίζει στην τηλεόραση και τους κατηγορεί σαν \"εγκληματίες\" και \"γουρούνια\". Γιατί έτσι έχουμε μεγαλώσει και έτσι έχουμε μάθει να ζούμε...\'

Ποστάρω αυτό το απόσπασμα από κείμενο, με αφορμή όλα αυτά που διαδραματίζονται τις τελευταίες μέρες. Είναι η αφορμή για να σας χαιρετίσω κιόλας, απ\' το θρεντ που ξεκίνησα να ποστάρω... λυπάμαι που κάποιοι άνθρωποι προσπαθούν να περάσουν ως θέσφατο τέτοιες απόψεις όπως η παραπάνω, και μάλιστα σ\' ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας. Λυπάμαι που ενώ ανήκω στους ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τέτοιες τακτικές και νοοτροπίες, περνάει η άποψη του τύπου \'οι μισοί είναι βολεμένοι και οι άλλοι μισοί θα ήθελαν το ίδιο\'. Λυπάμαι που αγνοείτε πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ενώ έχουν περάσει χίλια σκατά στις ζωές τους, δε θέλησαν ποτέ να κλείσουν τα μάτια τους στα όποια \'κακώς κείμενα\' συμβαίνουν γύρω τους. Λυπάμαι που σας είναι δύσκολο προφανώς να πιστέψετε, ότι δε θέλουμε η τσάντα να ταιριάζει με το παπούτσι, να μπούμε με βύσμα στο δημόσιο ή να μας χαρτζηλικώνει ο μπαμπάς μας. Λυπάμαι που νομίζετε ότι επειδή μπορεί να ζούμε στην ανέχεια και να πληρώνουμε χρέη αλλονών - ίσως και των γονιών μας - σας φαίνεται παράξενο ότι εξακολουθούμε να ασχολούμαστε με τους συνανθρώπους μας ή με τα τετράποδα που υποφέρουν εξ\' αιτίας της αδιαφορίας των συνανθρώπων μας. Λυπάμαι να ακούω από καλλιεργημένους ανθρώπους ότι δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που καταφέρνουν να μένουν πιστοί σε πολύ απλά πράματα επειδή εσείς τα έχετε ξεχάσει.
Η ηθική ανωτερότητα, η αγωγή και η ανθρωπιά είναι πράματα που δε μας τα διδάσκει κανείς. Τα αποκτάμε εκεί έξω. Και υπάρχουν πολλοί μη χορτάτοι που δε θα τα αντάλλασαν με ολάκερες περιουσίες...

Χαιρετώ όλα τα παιδιά που πήρα πράγματα απ\' τις ιστορίες τους. Εύχομαι σε όλους σας καλή συνέχεια. Και να μη ξεχνάτε ποτέ. Μπορεί να μας συμβεί ο,τιδήποτε την οποιαδήποτε στιγμή. Μόνο με αυτό στο μυαλό μας γινόμαστε καλύτεροι.

:)

----------


## arktos

Al, λες : \" Η ηθική ανωτερότητα, η αγωγή και η ανθρωπιά είναι πράματα που δε μας τα διδάσκει κανείς \".
η αγωγή νομίζω πως διδάσκεται.κάτι άλλο προφανώς ήθελες να πεις.

όσο για το κείμενο που παραθέτεις μία γνώμη είναι.δεν είναι απαραίτητο να την ασπαστούμε όλοι.


(άλλαξες μάρκα ? :P )

----------

